# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Το ασύρματο Internet βλάπτει την υγεία;

## opener

*Το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ ίσως βλάπτει την υγεία* 

Η ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ κυβέρνηση ανακοίνωσε πως πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε την ασύρματη τεχνολογία Wi-Fi (το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ) επειδή μπορεί να δημιουργεί κινδύνους για την υγεία. 

Η αιφνιδιαστική αυτή ανακοίνωση- είναι η πιο κατηγορηματική που έχει κάνει οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση για την τεχνολογία Wi-Fi, η οποία διαδίδεται ταχύτατα- προβλέπεται ότι θα δημιουργήσει αναταραχές στον τομέα. 

Ο επίσημος γερμανικός κυβερνητικός οργανισμός προστασίας από τις ακτινοβολίες συμβουλεύει επίσης τους πολίτες να χρησιμοποιούν σταθερά τηλέφωνα αντί των κινητών και προειδοποιεί για ένα «ηλεκτρονέφος» που δημιουργείται από ένα ευρύ φάσμα προϊόντων καθημερινής χρήσης. 

Το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος ανακοίνωσε ότι η έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία από το Wi-Fi πρέπει να είναι «όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερη» και να προτιμάται η χρήση «συμβατικών καλωδιακών συνδέσεων». 

Ο Φλόριαν Έμριχ του Ομοσπονδιακού Γραφείου Προστασίας από Ακτινοβολίες δήλωσε πως η τεχνολογία Wi-Fi πρέπει να αποφεύγεται «επειδή δεχόμαστε ακτινοβολία από τόσο πολλές πηγές και επειδή είναι μια νέα τεχνολογία και δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί όλες οι έρευνες για τις επιπτώσεις της στην υγεία». 

Πηγη:

http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=...ΟΣ&spid=877

----------


## metalmike

> [B]...δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί όλες οι έρευνες για τις επιπτώσεις της στην υγεία».


Ε ας γινουν τοτε πρωτα ολες οι ερευνες και βλεπουμε μετα...ενταξει,η προληψη προληψη,αμα ζουμε ομως συνεχεια με τον φοβο ολων των πραγματων τι να το κανεις...

----------


## viron

Η εγκατάσταση και χρήση ασύρματου δικτύου σε σταθερές συσκευές είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ. 

Επειδή κάποιος βαριέται να βάλει μερικά μέτρα καλώδιο γεμίζει το σπίτι με ασύρματες συσκευές που γεμίζουν με θόρυβο το φάσμα σε τοπικό επίπεδο και βεβαίως σύμφωνα με το άρθρο είναι και επίκίνδυνα για την υγεία.

Βύρων.

----------


## manicx

Περισσότερο από την βλάβη που προκαλεί η αναμονή μηνών στην Ελλάδα μέχρι να μπεις σε LLU, ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## petrogazz

Ε άν έχεις το AP κολλημένο στο κεφάλι σου τότε πιστεύω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα. Η εκπομπή σε W (mW για τα wi-fi) είναι δεκάδες φορές λιγότερη από ένα κινητό, το οποίο είναι κολλημένο στο κεφάλι σου. Εγώ πάντως το AP μου το έχω απενεργοποιημένο όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιώ. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ένα dect που έχω και πιάνει από τον 8ο όροφο μέχρι τον δρόμο κάτω!

----------


## Jazzer

Kινδυνολογούν οι γερμανικές υπηρεσίες, αφού δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί όλες οι έρευνες για τις επιπτώσεις της τεχνολογίας Wi-Fi στην υγεία, τότε τι συζητάμε ? :Thinking:

----------


## 21century

Αυτο το Ισως θα μας φαει....θυμαμαι που εδω και 10 χρονια γινονται ερευνες για την επιδραση της κινητης τηλεφωνιας στον εγκεφαλο και ακομα τιποτα. Καλα με τα ασυρματα θα ασχοληθουμε τωρα που δεν βλαπτουν καθολου?

----------


## vagelisabatzis

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ στο ότι όλα αυτά είναι λίγο υπερβολικά. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν τόσα άλλα πολύ πιο επικίνδυνα πράγματα μέσα σε ένα σπίτι που επηρεάζουν, το ασύρματο μας πείραξε...?

----------


## opener

> *Kινδυνολογούν* οι γερμανικές υπηρεσίες, αφού δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί όλες οι έρευνες για τις επιπτώσεις της τεχνολογίας Wi-Fi στην υγεία, τότε τι συζητάμε ?


Μηπως μπορεις να εξηγησεις τι εχουν να κερδισουν?

----------


## pinhead1

Βαλε και εσύ έναν φούρνο μικροκυμάτων στο κεφάλι σου μπορείς!!! 

Και δεν είναι off topic μιλάω για την μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία . Αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη χώρα πρέπει να το πάθεις για να μάθεις. Και φυσικά άμα στο αποκαλύψουν ποτέ για χάρη του κέρδους (και άλλων πολλών) 

Άραγε θα μάθουμε ποτέ?

http://www.physics4u.gr/faq/radiationcells1.html

Δεν μου λέτε κάτι ωρέ παλικαριά γιατί σε πολλές περιοχές αφού είναι όλα ασφαλή και ωραία κάποιες εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλύπτουν τις κεραίες τους όταν βρίσκονται σε κατοικημένες περιοχές και πάνω σε κτήρια? Για ασφάλεια μην τις κλέψουν η μην τις ματιάσουν?

----------


## belisarius

Έχουμε γεμίσει ρύπους. Χημικούς, ηλεκτρονικούς, ... τηλεοπτικούς και ο χορός καλά κρατεί.

----------


## contime

Αμα εβγαλαν τετοια ανακοινωση για το wi-fi, αναρωτιεμαι τι ανακοινωση θα πρεπει να βγαλουν για τα κινητα... :Whistle:

----------


## petrogazz

> Δεν μου λέτε κάτι ωρέ παλικαριά γιατί σε πολλές περιοχές αφού είναι όλα ασφαλή και ωραία κάποιες εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλύπτουν τις κεραίες τους όταν βρίσκονται σε κατοικημένες περιοχές και πάνω σε κτήρια? Για ασφάλεια μην τις κλέψουν η μην τις ματιάσουν?


Γιατί ο απλός κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι θα τρώμε λιγότερη ακτινοβολία αν έχουμε πολλές κεραίες σε χαμηλή ισχύ, από ότι μία-δυο που θα παίζουν "τσίτα" και θα ψήνουν όσους βρίσκονται τριγύρω. Αλλά τι μας νοιάζει, μακριά από μας να είναι και δεν μας απασχολεί, α και να έχει καλό σήμα το κινητό μας όμως...

----------


## Νικαετός

Διαβάστε καλά το άρθρο, που δίνει ο opel5, αν και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχουμε το original,για να βγάλουμε τα όποια συμπεράσματά μας. 

Λοιπόν το άρθρο αναφέρει, ότι πρόκειται για μια νέα τεχνολογία, της οποίας οι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ μελετηθεί ακόμα. Συστήνει λοιπόν να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί. Ούτε βλάβες έχουν διαπιστωθεί, ούτε...ραδιενέργεια (καλά αυτό είναι από τα άγραφα) ούτε τίποτα άλλο. Απλά συνιστά επιφυλακτικότητα στην χρήση.  :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

> Μηπως μπορεις να εξηγησεις τι εχουν να κερδισουν?


Δεν τίθεται θέμα να κερδίσουν κάτι, απλά όλα αυτά τα σενάρια από τη στιγμή που δεν τεκμηριώνονται με στοιχεία από μελέτες ειδικών, δεν έχουν καμμία απολύτως αξία κατά την άποψή μου.
Τα "ίσως" και "ενδέχεται" δεν μπορούν να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψη.

----------


## rouho

> Γιατί ο απλός κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι θα τρώμε λιγότερη ακτινοβολία αν έχουμε πολλές κεραίες σε χαμηλή ισχύ, από ότι μία-δυο που θα παίζουν "τσίτα" και θα ψήνουν όσους βρίσκονται τριγύρω. Αλλά τι μας νοιάζει, μακριά από μας να είναι και δεν μας απασχολεί, α και να έχει καλό σήμα το κινητό μας όμως...


Το πρόβλημα φίλε petrogazz είναι ότι πλέον έχουμε πολλές κεραίες σε μεσαία/υψηλή ισχύ εντός κατηκοιμένων περιοχών. 

Μπορεί να χρειαστούν τόσα χρόνια όσα χρειάστηκαν να αντιληφθούμε τη βλάβη που προκαλεί το κάπνισμα, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως κάποια στιγμή τα κινητά, wi-fi κλπ κλπ κλπ θα έχουν και αυτά health risk labels όπως ακριβώς και τα τσιγάρα!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Μπορεί να χρειαστούν τόσα χρόνια όσα χρειάστηκαν να αντιληφθούμε τη βλάβη που προκαλεί το κάπνισμα, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως κάποια στιγμή τα κινητά, wi-fi κλπ κλπ κλπ θα έχουν και αυτά health risk labels όπως ακριβώς και τα τσιγάρα!


Μιας και είσαι λοιπόν τόσο σίγουρος...μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις, γιατί όλες οι προειδοποιήσεις, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι για την έκθεση στον ήλιο, αφορούν ΜΟΝΟ στις υπεριώδεις και ιώδεις ακτινοβολίες του φάσματος?? Και όχι για τις υπέρυθρες π.χ.??

----------


## opener

> Δεν τίθεται θέμα να κερδίσουν κάτι, απλά όλα αυτά τα σενάρια από τη στιγμή που δεν τεκμηριώνονται με στοιχεία από μελέτες ειδικών, δεν έχουν καμμία απολύτως αξία κατά την άποψή μου.
> Τα "ίσως" και "ενδέχεται" δεν μπορούν να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψη.


Και ο καρκινογονος αμιαντος σεναριο ηταν στην αρχη αλλα μετα εγινε πραγματικοτητα-εφιαλτης.
Κατα την γνωμη μου δεν νομιζω οτι κατι στοχοποιειται ετσι χωρις λογο και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι αυτος ο θορυβος και η δημοσιοτητα για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα και οχι για κατι αλλο.
Ολοι αυτοι που λενε να ειμαστε προσεκτικοι (και αναφερομαι στους επιστημονες που κατεχουν το θεμα) ειναι εχθροι των κινητων και των ασυρματων δικτυων?

Βεβαιως ο καθενας μας ειναι ελευθερος να πραξει οτι νομιζει, αλλος λει καλλιο γαιδουροδενε παρα γαιδουρογυρευε, αλλος οχι. 
Προσωπικα, εστω και εαν μενω πισω στην τεχνολογια, περιμενω να δω τα αποτελεσματα σε αυτους που θελουν να ειναι πειραματοζωα και θα πραξω αναλογα.

----------


## pinhead1

> Μιας και είσαι λοιπόν τόσο σίγουρος...μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις, γιατί όλες οι προειδοποιήσεις, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι για την έκθεση στον ήλιο, αφορούν ΜΟΝΟ στις υπεριώδεις και ιώδεις ακτινοβολίες του φάσματος?? Και όχι για τις υπέρυθρες π.χ.??


Φίλε Νικαετε 

Σε πολλά που λες συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Με αυτό που ενίσταμαι είναι με το σκεπτικό του μέσου  Ανθρώπου που για χάρη της τεχνολογίας βάζει το κεφάλι του στον αντιδραστήρα του Τσερνομπίλ αδιαφορώντας για τις συνέπειες και άμα τον ρωτήσεις θα σου πει «Έλα ρε φίλε σιγά μην πάθω τίποτα αφού το λένε και οι επιστήμονες»

Αν και Φίλε  αυτά τα αποτελέσματα θα τα δεις σε 20 χρόνια. Τα αποτελέσματα για παράδειγμα της γενιάς των κινητών θα τα δούμε στη γενιά των παιδιών μας γιατί ευτυχώς εμείς δεν είχαμε κινητό τηλέφωνο από τα 12 χρόνια μας.
Ο Opel 5 στο τελευταίο του post το έθιξε πολύ καλά το θέμα.

----------


## petrogazz

> Το πρόβλημα φίλε petrogazz είναι ότι πλέον έχουμε πολλές κεραίες σε μεσαία/υψηλή ισχύ εντός κατηκοιμένων περιοχών. 
> 
> Μπορεί να χρειαστούν τόσα χρόνια όσα χρειάστηκαν να αντιληφθούμε τη βλάβη που προκαλεί το κάπνισμα, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως κάποια στιγμή τα κινητά, wi-fi κλπ κλπ κλπ θα έχουν και αυτά health risk labels όπως ακριβώς και τα τσιγάρα!


Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά επειδή δεν γίνεται να τα ξηλώσουμε όλα (κινητά, wi-fi κτλ), πρέπει να δούμε πως μπορούμε να έχουμε την λιγότερη δυνατή επίδραση από αυτά. Με πρακτικές του στυλ ξηλώστε τις κεραίες, όλα είναι επιβλαβή, δεν γίνεται δουλειά. Δέχομαι ότι υπάρχουν επιπτώσεις αλλά αφού ο κόσμος θέλει κινητό με σήμα τούμπανο παντού και ασύρματο στο σπίτι είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να ζούμε με αυτά. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει ένα πλαίσιο συνεννόησης (ΕΕΤΤ, εταιρείες, τοπικοί φορείς) για καλή λειτουργία χωρίς αρνητικές επιδράσεις. Και αυτά τα λέω όντας πολύ επιφυλακτικός. Έχω wi-fi στο σπίτι μου αλλά πριν το πάρω τσέκαρα αν απενεργοποιείται και αν έχεις ρύθμιση ισχύος (την οποία έχω στο τέρμα χαμηλό). Νομίζεις πως το κάνουν πολύ αυτό πριν αγοράσουν;

ΥΓ Μόλις έκοψα και το κάπνισμα...

----------


## wi fi thief

θα ηθελα απλως να επισημανω ενα "λαθακι" στον τιτλο, που προερχεται απο τον ατυχη χαρακτηρισμο "ασυρματο ιντερνετ" με τον οποιο ο συντακτης θελησε να διαφωτισει τυχον αδαεις αναγνωστες :
Wi Fi δεν ειναι (μονο το) "ασυρματο ιντερνετ"
Η παρατηρηση δεν αφορα βεβαιως την ουσια των οσων συζητατε εδω,  και επειδη στο αρθρο πουθενα αλλου δεν αναφερεται η λεξη ιντερνετ, ειναι μια υπεραπλουστευση και ατυχης εκλαικευση (απο τα "ΝΕΑ online" προφανως) του ορου "τεχνολογια WI FI" που σε συνδυασμο με την (τυχαια?) επιλογη της φωτογραφιας που το συνοδευει, μου φαινεται "κάπως"...
 :Thinking:

----------


## mistral

Τι μας χαλάει ή πόσο πιό δύσκολη θα γίνει η ζωή μας αν στο σπίτι σε όλες τις συσκευές έχουμε και ένα καλώδιο; Είναι τόσο τραγικό ; Δηλαδή γιατί να βάζουμε τον εαυτό μας ακόμα και σε έναν μή επιβεβαιωμένο αλλά πολύ πιθανό κίνδυνο ενώ μπορούμε να τον αποφύγουμε ;



Off Topic


		 Όσο για τα κινητά δυστυχώς εκεί δύσκολα να βάλουμε καλώδιο...ας περιορίσουμε όμως την χρήση τους στην εντελώς απαραίτητη διάρκεια και όταν είμαστε σπίτι ας ρίξουμε και μιά ματιά μήπως συμφέρει να καλούμε ακόμα και πρός κινητά απο σταθερό. Οι τιμές κλήσεων απο σταθερά πρός κινητά δεν διαφέρουν και τόσο απο τις τιμές κλήσεων κινητών προς κινητά

----------


## pts

Χτεσινή ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη καθηγητή (δεν πρόλαβα να ακούσω πανεπιστήμιο) στον Alpha για την σύσταση της Γερμανικής κυβέρνησης

-Θα την έκρινα υπερβολική αλλά πρέπει να ενθαρύνουμε τέτοιες προσπάθειες.

Δημοσιογράφος: Εσείς πιστεύετε ότι όντως υπάρχει κίνδυνος;

-(Αρχίζει η επίδειξη γνώσης) Κοιτάξτε τα wifi παίζουν σε συχνότητες που φτάνουν τα 1.4GHz  :Laughing:  (μάλλον τα μπέρδεψε με τα κινητά) οπότε λογικά δεν υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος (η ισχύς της εκπομπής βέβαια δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο, μόνο η συχνότητα μετράει).

Δημοσιαγράφος (μάλλον πιο διαβασμένος απο τον καθηγητή): Ωστόσο ο αριθμός των συσκευών wifi είναι πολύ μεγάλος σήμερα. Μήπως αυτό είναι δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα και όχι το εύρος των συχνοτήτων;

- Άμα είσαι σε απόσταση πάνω από μισό μέτρο δεν πειράζει. (προβληματισμός προς ραδιοερασιτέχνες: αφού είναι έτσι και το σήμα που εκπέμπεται σε αυτή την συχνότητα για να πάει από τον πομπό στον δέκτη ή φεύγει ψηλά στον ουρανό (σαν το δορυφορικό σήμα ας πούμε) και ξαναγυρνάει πάλι κάτω ή εξασθενεί στο μισό μέτρο και ξαναδυναμώνει πάλι στο μισό μέτρο όταν φτάσει στον πομπό, γιατί τότε εξασθενεί όταν υπάρχουν εμπόδια στην διαδρομή; )

Δημοσιαγράφος: Ναι, αλλά ο χρήστης του υπολογιστή κάθεται σε απόσταση μικρότερη του μισού μέτρου άρα τον βλάπτει.

- Ακριβώς για αυτό παίρνουμε μέτρα. Για παράδειγμα τα αγώγιμα υφάσματα  :Thinking:  (άραγε αυτά θα τα φοράμε εμείς ή θα τα βάζουμε στον υπολογιστή; ). 

Συμπέρασμα: δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις σε ποιες συχνότητες παίζουν τα wifi για να σώσεις τον κόσμο από αυτά.

----------


## petrogazz

> Χτεσινή ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη καθηγητή (δεν πρόλαβα να ακούσω πανεπιστήμιο) στον Alpha για την σύσταση της Γερμανικής κυβέρνησης
> 
> -Θα την έκρινα υπερβολική αλλά πρέπει να ενθαρύνουμε τέτοιες προσπάθειες.
> 
> Δημοσιογράφος: Εσείς πιστεύετε ότι όντως υπάρχει κίνδυνος;
> 
> -(Αρχίζει η επίδειξη γνώσης) Κοιτάξτε τα wifi παίζουν σε συχνότητες που φτάνουν τα 1.4GHz  (μάλλον τα μπέρδεψε με τα κινητά) οπότε λογικά δεν υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος (η ισχύς της εκπομπής βέβαια δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο, μόνο η συχνότητα μετράει).
> 
> Δημοσιαγράφος (μάλλον πιο διαβασμένος απο τον καθηγητή): Ωστόσο ο αριθμός των συσκευών wifi είναι πολύ μεγάλος σήμερα. Μήπως αυτό είναι δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα και όχι το εύρος των συχνοτήτων;
> ...


Καλά αυτοί οι ξερόλες καθηγητές βγάζουν φοβερό γέλιο  :ROFL: 
Τρέχω να αγοράσω αγώγιμα υφάσματα  :Razz:

----------


## mistral

> ΥΓ Μόλις έκοψα και το κάπνισμα...


Καλές υπομονές... :One thumb up:

----------


## pelasgian

> Η *ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ* κυβέρνηση ανακοίνωσε πως πρέπει ...


οκ, τότε μπορούμε άνετα να το αγνοήσουμε  :Razz: 
Οι γερμανικές απειλές, ποτέ δεν μας πτόησαν  :Laughing: 

Αγώγιμα ρούχα; Κάτσε να μαντέψω, θα βάζουμε και λάστιχο γείωσης σαν τα παλιά αμάξια για να πιάνει το ράδιο  :Laughing: 

Πάρτε τους αγκαλιά ρε!  :Laughing:

----------


## 29gk

Aυτο το αρθρο μου φαινεται περισσοτερο σοβαρο και εμπεριστατωμενο. Πηγη PCWORLD.gr

Πολυετής έρευνα συνδέει την χρήση κινητού με τον καρκίνο.
13-9-2007 [Σχόλια:10]

Η χρήση κινητού δεν έχει ακόμα αποδεσμευτεί από το ενδεχόμενο παρουσίασης καρκίνου, σύμφωνα με τα αποτελέσματα εξαετούς ερευνάς.

Οι ερευνητές τώρα εστιάζουν τα πλάνα τους στην εκμετάλλευση των μέχρι τώρα δεδομένων και τον συνδυασμό τους με αυτά που θα προκύψουν μετά άλλα 4 χρόνια ώστε να κλείσουν μία δεκαετία ενεργής παρακολούθησης των επιπτώσεων που έχει η μακροχρόνια χρήση του κινητού τηλεφώνου. Επιπλέον, θα πρέπει να μελετηθούν πολύ περισσότερο και οι επιπτώσεις στα παιδιά και ιδιαίτερα στις μικρές ηλικίες, κάτω των 8, οπού ακόμα και με τα μέχρι τώρα αποτελέσματα, η χρήση κινητού σε αυτά τα παιδιά θεωρείται μη αποδεκτή!

Αντίθετη με τα ευρήματα της έρευνας αυτής στην Μεγάλη Βρετανία είναι το ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα για την υγεία και την κινητή τηλεπικοινωνία (UK Mobile Telecommunications and Health Research Programme). Σύμφωνα με αυτό λοιπόν, οι αναφορές για πιθανότητες εμφάνισης καρκίνου είναι ασήμαντες μιας και τα ευρήματα αυτά βρίσκονται στα όρια της στατιστικής σημασίας και σπουδαιότητας.

Πολλοί βέβαια είναι αυτοί που αμφισβητούν τις εκθέσεις και τα πορίσματα του προγράμματος αυτού, δεδομένου ότι οι έρευνες αυτές χρηματοδοτούνται αποκλειστικά από κρατικά κονδύλια αλλά και από την βιομηχανία τηλεπικοινωνιών...

----------


## pinhead1

Σιγά Σιγά θα βγουν όλα στη φόρα. :Wink:  

Αλλά θα έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια μέχρι οι επιστήμονες να παραδεχτούν τι συμβαίνει, όταν τα κινητά θα έχουν κάποτε ξεπεραστεί. Είναι όπως οι σωλήνες αμιάντου ένα πράγμα .

Μοιάζει επίσης με τα μυστικά αρχεία κάποιων υπηρεσιών που δίνονται στον τύπο μετά από 50 χρόνια.

----------


## mafiaboy

και αν εχει ο γειτονας διπλα wifi με καμια κεραια μεγαλη  εγω τι κανω?του ριχνω πετρες μεχρι να του πεσει?λεμε τωρα...

----------


## kennyyy

> Το πρόβλημα φίλε petrogazz είναι ότι πλέον έχουμε πολλές κεραίες σε μεσαία/υψηλή ισχύ εντός κατηκοιμένων περιοχών. 
> 
> Μπορεί να χρειαστούν τόσα χρόνια όσα χρειάστηκαν να αντιληφθούμε τη βλάβη που προκαλεί το κάπνισμα, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως κάποια στιγμή τα κινητά, wi-fi κλπ κλπ κλπ θα έχουν και αυτά health risk labels όπως ακριβώς και τα τσιγάρα!


Μπορεί και να γίνει έτσι. Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να είσαι βέβαιος αυτή τη στιγμή. Η Γερμανική κυβέρνηση είπε το αυτονόητο, ότι δηλαδή *δεν ξέρουμε* αν προκαλεί προβλήματα γιατί *δεν έχει μελετηθεί επαρκώς* και για αυτόν το λόγο συνιστά επιφυλακτικότητα. Κάθε σοβαρό κράτος θα έπρεπε να το έχει κάνει αυτό, χωρίς φανφάρες περί καρκίνων, ραδιενέργειας (lol) κλπκλπ...
Οι εταιρείες κινητής μασκαρεύουν τις κεραίες γιατί πάνε και τις ξηλώνουνε δήμαρχοι που μιλάνε για ραδιενέργεια...Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις που οι κεραίες είναι δηλωμένες στο κράτος και δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να ξηλωθούνε λόγω ραδιενέργειας, μασκαρεύονται για καθαρά αισθητικούς λόγους και γίνονται φοινικάκια κλπ... :Smile: 
Οι ενδείξεις και η φυσική που γνωρίζουμε βέβαια, μας λέει ότι άλλο η ιονίζουσα και άλλο η μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία. Απλά από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει, άλλο το να ψηθείς στον ήλιο για 20 λεπτά, 1-2 ώρες και άλλο να έχεις το wifi να σε "ψήνει" 24/7 έστω και με πολύ πολύ μικρότερη ισχύ...Το δεύτερο δεν έχει μελετηθεί επαρκώς γιατί πριν τα κινητά και το wifi είχαμε κεραίες εκπομπής (υπερ χαμηλής ισχύος και συνεχούς εκπομπής) μόνο εκτός των πόλεων. Τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο δεν εκπέμπουν, μόνο λαμβάνουν.

----------


## Davout

Ναι, απλά όταν περάσει ο απαραίτητος χρόνος για να τεκμηριωθούν (όπως και με τα κινητά που είναι μια σχετικά νέα τεχνολογία) εσύ θα έχεις ήδη έναν όγκο στον εγκέφαλο σου. Οι προειδοποιήσεις αυτές έχουν το νόημα "μην το χρησιμοποιείτε εαν μπορείτε να κάνετε διαφορετικά". Αν μπορείς να κάνεις με καλώδιο, κάνε με καλώδιο. Σε όσους φαίνονται υπερβολικές κινδυνολογίες όλα αυτά ας ρίξει μια ματιά στα ποσοστά αύξησης των καρκίνων. Έτσι και οι προειδοποιήσεις για την υπερθέρμανση του πλανήτη ήταν υπερβολικές και πρώιμες και σε λίγο θα τρέχουμε και δε θα φτάνουμε, εμείς ή τα παιδιά μας.

----------


## Kongas

κάποιες φορές αρκούν οι ενδείξείς όμως. για το τσιγάρο για παράδειγμα πόσα χρόνια πέρασαν για να βγόυν και να πουν ότι υπάρχουν υπόνοιες ότι προκαλέι καρκίνο ( ακόμα και τώρα δε κανείς δεν το λέει στα ίσια). το ίδιο και με τα κινητά. οπότε το να είμαστε λίγο συγκρατημένοι δεν το βρίσκω υπερβολικό

----------


## shaq141a

Τα πειράματα για τις επιπτώσεις γενικά είναι για την πλάκα. Πέρνεις ποντίκια και τους αλλάζεις τα φώτα στην ακτινοβολία (π.χ. 1000 φορές πάνω από τα expected levels). Μετά βλέπεις αν επηρεαζονται ή όχι. Αν επηρεάζονται αρχίζεις και κατεβάζεις δόσεις .

----------


## Νικαετός

> Οι ενδείξεις και η φυσική που γνωρίζουμε βέβαια, μας λέει ότι άλλο η ιονίζουσα και άλλο η μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία. Απλά από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει, άλλο το να ψηθείς στον ήλιο για 20 λεπτά, 1-2 ώρες και άλλο να έχεις το wifi να σε "ψήνει" 24/7 έστω και με πολύ πολύ μικρότερη ισχύ...Το δεύτερο δεν έχει μελετηθεί επαρκώς γιατί πριν τα κινητά και το wifi είχαμε κεραίες εκπομπής (υπερ χαμηλής ισχύος και συνεχούς εκπομπής) μόνο εκτός των πόλεων. Τηλεόραση/ραδιόφωνο δεν εκπέμπουν, μόνο λαμβάνουν.


Για εξήγησε τι έχεις καταλάβει. Εννοώ τι είναι καλύτερο, 20 λεπτά έκθεση στον ήλιο ή 24/7 έκθεση στο wi-fi ? 

Όσο για το άλλο σχόλιο...για τους ερασιτεχνικούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς έχεις ακούσει? Υπάρχουν (ΜΕΣΑ στις πόλεις) από το 1960 τουλάχιστον...

----------


## kennyyy

> Για εξήγησε τι έχεις καταλάβει. Εννοώ τι είναι καλύτερο, 20 λεπτά έκθεση στον ήλιο ή 24/7 έκθεση στο wi-fi ? 
> 
> Όσο για το άλλο σχόλιο...για τους ερασιτεχνικούς ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς έχεις ακούσει? Υπάρχουν (ΜΕΣΑ στις πόλεις) από το 1960 τουλάχιστον...


Θα πάρω την κουρτίνα 2 από το " άλλο η ιονίζουσα και άλλο η μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία".
Τους πειρατές εννοείς ή τους νόμιμους; Οι νόμιμοι είναι μεν χαμηλής ισχύος αλλά είναι πολύ λίγοι. Οι πειρατές είναι συνήθως υψηλότερα αλλά ακόμα λιγότεροι...
Γενικά το σημείο που προσπαθώ να αναδείξω σε αυτό είναι ότι πλέον έχουμε εκατομμύρια κεραίες εκπομπής μέσα στην Αθήνα π.χ. εκεί που είχαμε τους 10-20-100-200 νόμιμους και παράνομους εκπομπούς Η/Μ.

----------


## criss_x

> Βαλε και εσύ έναν φούρνο μικροκυμάτων στο κεφάλι σου μπορείς!!! 
> 
> Και δεν είναι off topic μιλάω για την μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία . Αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη χώρα πρέπει να το πάθεις για να μάθεις. Και φυσικά άμα στο αποκαλύψουν ποτέ για χάρη του κέρδους (και άλλων πολλών) 
> 
> Άραγε θα μάθουμε ποτέ?
> 
> http://www.physics4u.gr/faq/radiationcells1.html
> 
> Δεν μου λέτε κάτι ωρέ παλικαριά γιατί σε πολλές περιοχές αφού είναι όλα ασφαλή και ωραία κάποιες εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλύπτουν τις κεραίες τους όταν βρίσκονται σε κατοικημένες περιοχές και πάνω σε κτήρια? Για ασφάλεια μην τις κλέψουν η μην τις ματιάσουν?


ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΠΑΙΚΤΗΣ!!!

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΤΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ!!!!  :One thumb up:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ΜΑΚΑΡΙΟΙ ΟΙ ΠΤΩΧΟΙ ΤΩ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙ!!!

----------


## sdikr

> Βαλε και εσύ έναν φούρνο μικροκυμάτων στο κεφάλι σου μπορείς!!! 
> 
> Και δεν είναι off topic μιλάω για την μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία . Αλλά δυστυχώς σε αυτή τη χώρα πρέπει να το πάθεις για να μάθεις. Και φυσικά άμα στο αποκαλύψουν ποτέ για χάρη του κέρδους (και άλλων πολλών) 
> 
> Άραγε θα μάθουμε ποτέ?
> 
> http://www.physics4u.gr/faq/radiationcells1.html
> 
> * Δεν μου λέτε κάτι ωρέ παλικαριά γιατί σε πολλές περιοχές αφού είναι όλα ασφαλή και ωραία κάποιες εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλύπτουν τις κεραίες τους όταν βρίσκονται σε κατοικημένες περιοχές και πάνω σε κτήρια? Για ασφάλεια μην τις κλέψουν η μην τις ματιάσουν?*


Οχι τις προστατεύουν απο τους δημάρχους  που θέλουν να τις κατεβάσουν όταν πλησιάζουν οι εκλογές

----------


## Skaf

Απ'ό,τι έχω διαβάσει, τις καλύπτουν γιατί αλλιώς δημιουργείται στους κατοίκους της γύρω περιοχής ένα είδος nocebo, δηλαδή μόνο που βλέπουν την κεραία αρχίζουν και πάσχουν από πονοκεφάλους κλπ., χωρίς απαραίτητα να τους έχει πειράξει η ακτινοβολία.

----------


## alefgr

Δεν έχω δει ποτέ να καμουφλάρονται κεραίες κινητής που είναι πάνω σε κτήριο του ΟΤΕ. Α... ξέχασα.... Αυτές είναι νόμιμες, άρα και ακίνδυνες ενώ οι καμουφλαρισμένες είναι σκέτες τσερνομπίλ...

Για μία ακόμα φορά αποδεικνύεται πως η ημιμάθεια είναι πολύ πιό επικίνδυνη από την αμάθεια.  :Sad:

----------


## giorgosn

Καλα κανουν και προειδοποιουν. Ειμαστε fan και χρηστες της τεχνολογιας (και καλα κανουμε) αλλα δεν πρεπει να απορριπτουμε και να κρινουμε σαν αντιπροοδευτικη και οπισθοδρομικη οποιαδηποτε τετοια ανακοινωση-συσταση. Αν υπαρχουν ακομα και ενδειξεις για την δημιουργια προβληματος που αφορα την δημοσια υγεια ή το περιβαλλον (που τελικα την υγεια μας επηρεαζει) θα πρεπει να ειμαστε τουλαχιστον επιφυλακτικοι στη χρηση της τεχνολογιας, μεχρι να ερευνηθουν πληρως τα μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα στο οικοσυστημα. Θα πρεπει να πιεζουμε και να απαιτουμε να γινονται ερευνες. Δεν ειναι κατι που γινεται απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη αλλα εμας τους ιδιους αφορα, την υγεια μας και το μελλον μας. (Ξερω, γινομαι μελο αλλα ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα).
Μην ξεχνατε οτι καπως ετσι, χωρις τις απαραιτητες ερευνες, εμφανιστηκαν σαν σωτηρες στον τομεα τους το DDT, ο αμιαντος, το PVC, οι τριχλωροφθορανθρακες (CFC), τα συντηρητικα Ε στα φαγωσιμα και τωρα τρεχουμε και δε φτανουμε για να τα αντικαταστησουμε με το αντιστοιχο κοστος στην οικονομια, το περιβαλλον και την υγεια μας.

----------


## kennyyy

> Καλα κανουν και προειδοποιουν. Ειμαστε fan και χρηστες της τεχνολογιας (και καλα κανουμε) αλλα δεν πρεπει να απορριπτουμε και να κρινουμε σαν αντιπροοδευτικη και οπισθοδρομικη οποιαδηποτε τετοια ανακοινωση-συσταση. Αν υπαρχουν ακομα και ενδειξεις για την δημιουργια προβληματος που αφορα την δημοσια υγεια ή το περιβαλλον (που τελικα την υγεια μας επηρεαζει) θα πρεπει να ειμαστε τουλαχιστον επιφυλακτικοι στη χρηση της τεχνολογιας, μεχρι να ερευνηθουν πληρως τα μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα στο οικοσυστημα. Θα πρεπει να πιεζουμε και να απαιτουμε να γινονται ερευνες. Δεν ειναι κατι που γινεται απο τη μια στιγμη στην αλλη αλλα εμας τους ιδιους αφορα, την υγεια μας και το μελλον μας. (Ξερω, γινομαι μελο αλλα ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα).
> Μην ξεχνατε οτι καπως ετσι, χωρις τις απαραιτητες ερευνες, εμφανιστηκαν σαν σωτηρες στον τομεα τους το DDT, ο αμιαντος, το PVC, οι τριχλωροφθορανθρακες (CFC), τα συντηρητικα Ε στα φαγωσιμα και τωρα τρεχουμε και δε φτανουμε για να τα αντικαταστησουμε με το αντιστοιχο κοστος στην οικονομια, το περιβαλλον και την υγεια μας.


ακριβώς αυτό. Και κάθε σοβαρό κράτος, χωρίς φανφάρες και υπερβολές θα έπρεπε να πει το ίδιο στους πολίτες του. Ότι είναι σκεπτικό (σαν κράτος) και οι συνειδητοποιημένοι πολίτες θα έπρεπε να το λάβουν υπόψην τους.

----------


## makisathanos

Κανείς δεν έχασε παίρνοντας ... κάποιες στοιχειώδεις προφυλάξεις. Και αν έχει κάποιος 2-3 pc  στο σπίτι, σχετικά κοντά, είναι ανόητο να χρησιμοποιεί ασύρματη σύνδεση και μάλιστα 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Στα τόσα καλώδια που έχει ένα pc + 1 ακόμα. Αλώστε υπάρχουν και τρόποι να καλυφθεί στον τοίχο και να μην είναι αντιαισθητικό.

----------


## pinhead1

> Δεν έχω δει ποτέ να καμουφλάρονται κεραίες κινητής που είναι πάνω σε κτήριο του ΟΤΕ. Α... ξέχασα.... Αυτές είναι νόμιμες, άρα και ακίνδυνες ενώ οι καμουφλαρισμένες είναι σκέτες τσερνομπίλ...



Δεν θα σου εκθέσω τις απόψεις μου γι αυτό αλλά πιστεύω ότι αν το επεξεργαστείς λίγο το θέμα θα καταλάβεις γιατί στα κτήρια των εταιριών είναι ακάλυπτες και έχω αρκετές απαντήσεις γι αυτό το θέμα και τελικά δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο γιατί έτσι όπως καταντήσαμε αυτό τον πλανήτη και τη ποιότητα ζωής μας, είναι ακριβώς ότι μας αξίζει. Ευκαιρίες είχαμε πολλές να βελτιώσουμε τον τρόπο ζωής μας και του περιβάλλοντος που ζούμε αλλά τελικά φαίνεται ότι δεν παίρνουμε χαμπάρι. Δώσε μας κατανάλωση και πάρε μας τη ψυχή. Μόνο αυτό με την ημιμάθεια που είπες τόσο εύκολα, να το σκέφτεσαι κάθε φορά που κάποιος έχει αγοράσει κινητό στο 11 χρόνο παιδί του και που το έχει τουλάχιστο εν λειτουργία 8/7, η που τρώει την ακτινοβολία από το WIFI network του. Όποτε  σταματώ να γράφω σε αυτό το thread γιατί δεν έχω να αποδείξω σε κανέναν τι γνώσεις έχω για να με κρίνει κάποιος ημιμαθή η όχι σύμφωνα με τα δικά του γούστα.





> Για μία ακόμα φορά αποδεικνύεται πως η ημιμάθεια είναι πολύ πιό επικίνδυνη από την αμάθεια.



"Μακάριοι οι ημιμαθείς που δεν θεωρούν το εαυτό τους παντογνώστες."

----------


## alefgr

Κάτω η ακτινοβολία...  :Thumb down: 

Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να πούμε stop και στον ήλιο να πάψει να μας στέλνει τις "επικίνδυνες" ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες του ορατού φάσματος;  :Thinking:

----------


## Skaf

Ξέρει κανείς αν τα δίκτυα τύπου Powerline (dLAN) είναι λιγότερο επιβλαβή σε ό,τι αφορά την ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπεται;

----------


## alefgr

Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό ακόμα και σε όσους δεν έχουν γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής ότι από οποιονδήποτε αγωγό περνάει ηλεκτρική τάση και κατεπέκταση μέσω ενός καταναλωτή (συσκευή) έχουμε και κυκλοφορία ρεύματος, έχουμε ταυτόχρονα και εκπομπή ηλεκτρομαγνητικού κύματος, με την έντασή του να εξαρτάτε από την ένταση ρεύματος που "τραβάει" ο καταναλωτής. Σε απλά Ελληνικά, σε ένα σύγχρονο δωμάτιο έχουμε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία ακόμα και από τα καλώδια που έχουμε στους τοίχους.

Τα πάντα γύρω μας είναι "λουσμένα" στην ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία. Είτε είναι φυσική ακτινοβολία είτε είναι τεχνική. Εξ' άλλου ο λόγος που υπάρχουμε και το σύμπαν είναι όπως είναι, οφείλετε σε αυτή την ακτινοβολία μία εκ των τεσσάρων θεμελιωδών συμπαντικών δυνάμεων. Αυτό που θα πρέπει όμως να γίνει αντιληπτό από όλους είναι πώς αυτό που έχει σημασία δεν είναι η ίδια η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία αλλά ποιά είναι η συχνότητά της και ποιά είναι η εντασή της. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να φτάσουμε να δαιμονοποιούμε την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία και να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε πως πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να ζούμε σε κλουβιά περιστοιχισμένα από παχύ φύλο μολύβδου. Ο πολιτισμός μας δεν μας έφερε μόνο την βελτίωση της καθημερινότητας μας αλλά ταυτόχρονα μας έφερε και την γνώση…

----------


## opener

Διαβαστε και αυτο =

<< SΟS για ηλεκτρονικό νέφος 
Οι συσκευές ασύρματης σύνδεσης ίσως γίνουν το «τσιγάρο» του 21ου αιώνα >>

....Οι ομοσπονδίες δασκάλων στη Βρετανία και το υπουργείο Υγείας στη Γαλλία ζήτησαν επιπλέον έρευνες και αναλύσεις, ενώ στη Φρανκφούρτη αποφασίστηκε να μην εγκατασταθούν ασύρματα συστήματα στα σχολεία, μέχρι να γίνουν γνωστά τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών. «Θα αναγκάσουμε την κυβέρνηση να λάβει σοβαρά τις προειδοποιήσεις και να προτιμήσει την καλωδιακή τεχνολογία» τόνισε η Σίλβια Κότινγκ Ουλ, εκπρόσωπος των Πρασίνων για το θέμα στη Γερμανία.....


http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=...ΟΣ&spid=877

----------


## A_gamer

> Διαβαστε και αυτο =
> 
> << SΟS για ηλεκτρονικό νέφος 
> Οι συσκευές ασύρματης σύνδεσης ίσως γίνουν το «τσιγάρο» του 21ου αιώνα >>
> 
> ....Οι ομοσπονδίες δασκάλων στη Βρετανία και το υπουργείο Υγείας στη Γαλλία ζήτησαν επιπλέον έρευνες και αναλύσεις, ενώ στη Φρανκφούρτη αποφασίστηκε να μην εγκατασταθούν ασύρματα συστήματα στα σχολεία, μέχρι να γίνουν γνωστά τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών. «Θα αναγκάσουμε την κυβέρνηση να λάβει σοβαρά τις προειδοποιήσεις και να προτιμήσει την καλωδιακή τεχνολογία» τόνισε η Σίλβια Κότινγκ Ουλ, εκπρόσωπος των Πρασίνων για το θέμα στη Γερμανία.....
> 
> 
> http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=20070925&nid=6138148&sn=ΚΟΣΜΟΣ&spid=877


Αντί να ασχολούνται με αυτά δεν ασχολούνται με τα κινητά των μαθητών καλύτερα;  :Whistle:

----------


## abousayad

Καθε τι νεο, ακομα και το πιο αθωωο εχει τους πολεμιους του.
Ειτε ειναι αβλαβες ή οχι καποιοι θα ενεντιωθουν.... Περιμενω να γελασω με τιποτε υστερικους που θα τα βαλουν και με το bluetooth -αν δεν το εκαναν ηδη- που στα 5 μετρα δεν πιανει ....

Να θυμισω οτι ενα ταξιδι με αεροπλανο στη Θεσσσαλονικη ισοδυναμει με 2-3 χρονια αγκαλια με ενα πομπο χαμηλης ισχυος οπως αυτοι ..... Τα access points που εχουμε στο σπιτι μας δεν εχουν ιδια ισχυ με τα δημοσια APσ που εδεχομενως καλυπτουν περιοχες τεραστιες σε σχεση με το διαμερισμα μας και πρεπει να διαπερασουν πολυκατοικιες ολοκληρες ....  Το δικο μου royterακι που μετα βιας "πιανει" στον απο πανω και απο κατω οροφο δεν συγκρινεται με το DECT τηλεφωνο μου που πιανει στο υπογειο της πολυκατοικιας 5 οροφους κατω ....  
Ολες οι συσκευες βγαζουν η/μ ακτινοβολια ... ακομη και ενας ανεμιστηρας ... αυτο δεν συνεπαγεται αυτοματα πως ειναι βλαβερες για την υγεια μας ....

Λιγη ψυχραιμια παιδια !!!!

----------


## Elf Wizard

> *Το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ ίσως βλάπτει την υγεία*


*Προσωπική μου* άποψη είναι πως, όπως μπορείς να αποφεύγεις το κινητό, με τη χρήση ενός hands free, έτσι μπορείς να αποφεύγεις το ασύρματο internet, με τη χρήση ενός καλωδίου.

Εντάξει, δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό, αλλά η επίδραση των ακτινοβολιών είναι συσσωρευτική. Λίγο από δω, λίγο από κει, μαζεύονται επικίνδυνα.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εντάξει, δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό, αλλά η επίδραση των ακτινοβολιών είναι συσσωρευτική.


Και βέβαια ΔΕΝ είναι εκτός αν είναι ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΑ ...(δηλαδή με συχνότητα μεγαλύτερη της ιώδους) ανεξάρτητα από ισχύ.

----------


## Elf Wizard

> Και βέβαια ΔΕΝ είναι εκτός αν είναι ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΑ ...(δηλαδή με συχνότητα μεγαλύτερη της ιώδους) ανεξάρτητα από ισχύ.


Ναι. Έχεις δίκιο. Γι' αυτήν έλεγα. *Sorry* για την ανακρίβεια!

----------


## opener

> Αντί να ασχολούνται με αυτά δεν ασχολούνται με τα κινητά των μαθητών καλύτερα;






> *Κρυφή απειλή τα κινητά* 
> Νέα έρευνα τονίζει πως οι κίνδυνοι είναι μεγαλύτεροι απ΄ όσο νομίζουμε 
> 
> Η χρήση κινητού τηλεφώνου για πάνω από 10 χρόνια αυξάνει τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης καρκίνου του εγκεφάλου, σύμφωνα με την πιο εκτενή έρευνα για τους κινδύνους από τα κινητά που έχει πραγματοποιηθεί μέχρι σήμερα. 
> Η έρευνα αντικρούει τα πορίσματα παλαιότερων ερευνών που υποστήριζαν ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος και καταλήγει στο συμπέρασμα ότι όσοι χρησιμοποιούν επί 1 ώρα κάθε μέρα το κινητό τους τηλέφωνο ή το ασύρματο, έχουν διπλάσιες πιθανότητες να παρουσιάσουν κακοήθη όγκο στη μεριά του εγκεφάλου στην οποία συνήθως κρατούν το κινητό τηλέφωνο όταν μιλούν σε αυτό. Οι επιστήμονες που διεξήγαγαν την έρευνα τονίζουν ότι «χρειάζεται προσοχή στη χρήση των κινητών», ότι τα σημερινά όρια εκπομπής ακτινοβολίας «δεν είναι ασφαλή και χρειάζονται επανεξέταση» και ότι στα παιδιά που είναι ιδιαίτερα ευπαθείς οργανισμοί- λόγω του πιο αδύνατου κρανίου τους και των νευρικών τους συστημάτων που βρίσκονται ακόμα σε ανάπτυξη- θα πρέπει να απαγορευθεί η χρήση τους. 
> Η έρευνα την οποία πραγματοποίησε ερευνητική ομάδα με επικεφαλής δύο διάσημους Σουηδούς καθηγητές, δημοσιεύθηκε στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού «Οccupational Εnvironmental Μedicine», είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική επειδή συγκέντρωσε μελέτες που έγιναν σε ανθρώπους που χρησιμοποιούν τα κινητά πολλά χρόνια. Αντικρούει μια βρετανική έρευνα που είχε δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα πριν από έναν μήνα- και την οποία είχαν δημοσιεύσει «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ» στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου- σύμφωνα με την οποία υπήρχαν «μόνο κάποιες υποψίες» για την αρνητική επίδραση στην υγεία. Εκείνη η έρευνα είχε χρηματοδοτηθεί από την βρετανική κυβέρνηση και μεγάλες εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. 
> 
> Αυξημένοι κίνδυνοι 
> Οι Σουηδοί επιστήμονες συγκέντρωσαν τα αποτελέσματα 11 ερευνών που έχουν γίνει μέχρι στιγμής και εξετάζουν τη συχνότητα εμφάνισης όγκων σε άτομα που χρησιμοποιούν κινητά περισσότερο από μια δεκαετία σε χώρες όπως η Σουηδία, η Δανία, η Φινλανδία, η Ιαπωνία, η Γερμανία, οι ΗΠΑ και η Βρετανία. Βρήκαν ότι όλες οι έρευνες είχαν ανακαλύψει αυξημένο κίνδυνο, ιδιαίτερα στην πλευρά του κεφαλιού όπου κράταγαν τα κινητά τους οι χρήστες. Όσοι χρησιμοποιούν κινητά πέραν των 10 ετών για μια ώρα την ημέρα έχουν 20% περισσότερες πιθανότητες να αποκτήσουν ακουστικά νευρώματα- όγκους που μπορεί να είναι καλοήθεις αλλά συχνά προκαλούν κώφωση- και 30% περισσότερες πιθανότητες εμφάνισης κακόηθων γλοιωμάτων- καρκίνος των νευρογλοιακών κυττάρων που προστατεύουν τα νευρικά κύτταρα. Ο κίνδυνος είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερος (έως και 5 φορές) για τη μεριά από την οποία χρησιμοποιούμε το κινητό. Επίσης, δεν αποκλείεται η εμφάνιση και άλλων μορφών καρκίνου. Ο καρκίνος του εγκεφάλου είναι σπάνια μορφή καρκίνου. Στη Βρετανία έχει υπολογιστεί ότι αποτελεί το 2% των συνολικών περιπτώσεων. Όμως είναι από τις πιο θανατηφόρες μορφές. 
> ...


http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=...ΟΣ&spid=877

----------


## lewton

Εγώ για να είμαι καλυμμένος έχω το πρόγραμμα Wind 1 (ούτε δωρεάν ώρες ούτε τίποτα).
Χρεώνομαι ακριβώς όσο μιλήσω, επομένως μιλάω ακριβώς όσο χρειάζομαι (γύρω στη μισή ώρα το μήνα είναι οι εξερχόμενές μου, και κάπου τόσο υπολογίζω και τις εισερχόμενες).

----------


## A_gamer

Εγώ βρήκα την καλύτερη λύση: το κινητό μου το χάρισα στη μάνα μου και ησύχασα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elf Wizard

> Εγώ βρήκα την καλύτερη λύση: το κινητό μου το χάρισα στη μάνα μου και ησύχασα.


Εμένα αντιθέτως, μου το *επέβαλε* η μάνα μου! :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εδώ έχουμε το κινητό όλη μέρα στο αυτί... Το wifi θα μας βλάψει..  :Whistle:

----------


## body125z

Kαντε το σταυρο σας παιδια  γιατι τα χειροτερα ερχονται...
Το μονο που μπορει να κανει καποιος ειναι να μιλαει λιγοτερο με το κινητο,να χρησιμοποιει ακουστικα,να αγορασει κινητο βαση εκπομπης ακτινοβολιας και φυσικα αν δε του χρειαζεται να μην ενεργοποιει το   wifi

----------


## makisathanos

Ποιο επικίνδυνη είναι πια η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία και ειδικά η έκθεση στον ήλιο το καλοκαίρι παρά οποιαδήποτε έκθεση σε κινητό ή σε wifi ή τα διάφορα ραδιοκύματα που εκπέμπουν διάφοροι. Οπότε μη μασάτε. Άντε γιατί σε λίγο θα μας πουν να αρχίσουμε να σκάβουμε σπηλιές...

----------


## Skaf

Πιο επικίνδυνα είναι τα πολλά σουβλάκια  :Razz:

----------


## hel

Όποιος έχει στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις φυσικής (και υγειοφυσικής συγκεκριμένα) ξέρει ότι τέτοιες ακτινοβολίες δεν είναι άμεσα επικίνδυνες για την υγεία αλλά μακροχρόνια προκαλούν βλάβες στα κύτταρα (αθροιστικά) καθώς απορροφώνται από τα κύτταρα. Και επειδή είναι σχετικά καινούργια τεχνολογία δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ακριβώς τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στην υγεία αν δεν περάσουν κάποια χρόνια.

----------


## allotas

διαβασα καπου οτι η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ακτινοβολια του pc προκαλει λεει γεροντικη ανια ,βαρεμαρα.Αυτο είναι το μονο σιγουρο...

----------


## Gio Alex

> Μιας και είσαι λοιπόν τόσο σίγουρος...μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις, γιατί όλες οι προειδοποιήσεις, ειδικά το καλοκαίρι για την έκθεση στον ήλιο, αφορούν ΜΟΝΟ στις υπεριώδεις και ιώδεις ακτινοβολίες του φάσματος?? Και όχι για τις υπέρυθρες π.χ.??


Μπορεί να έχει ήδη απαντηθεί από κάποιον άλλο αυτό, όμως οι UV ακτινοβολία είναι πιο επικίνδυνη από την υπέρυθρη γιατί είναι μεγαλύτερης ενέργειας, δλδ τα φωτώνια της UV ακρινοβολίας έχουν ενέργεια που μπορεί να προκαλέσει αλλοιώσεις στο DNA με αποτέλεσμα την πρόκληση καρκίνου του δέρματος και άλλες παρενέργειες. Η υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία είναι χαμηλής ενέργειας. Πρόκειται για θερμότητα.

----------


## anon

> Δεν μου λέτε κάτι ωρέ παλικαριά γιατί σε πολλές περιοχές αφού είναι όλα ασφαλή και ωραία κάποιες εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλύπτουν τις κεραίες τους όταν βρίσκονται σε κατοικημένες περιοχές και πάνω σε κτήρια? Για ασφάλεια μην τις κλέψουν η μην τις ματιάσουν?


Για να μην αναγνωρίζονται, μιας και είναι βέβαιο ότι θα βρεθούν αρκετοί τοπικοί ακτιβιστές που θα κάνουν πορείες, διαμαρτυρίες κλπ κλπ προκειμένου να ξηλωθούν. Γιαυτό τον λόγο και μόνο αυτό. Και το αστείο της υπόθεσης; Αυτοί που είναι απο κάτω, έχουν την λιγότερη ακτινοβολία!!!

----------


## mantaray

ενταξει και τι πρεπει να κανουμε ολα βλαπτουν στη σημερον ημερα. εγω λεω να παρουμε τα βουνα! παιδια καλημερα ειμαι καινουριος στο forum σας χεραιτω ολους!! :Clap:

----------


## grpanos2000

> Αμα εβγαλαν τετοια ανακοινωση για το wi-fi, αναρωτιεμαι τι ανακοινωση θα πρεπει να βγαλουν για τα κινητα...


ελα ντε.αμα κανει ζημια το wi-fi φαντασου το κινητο. :Thinking:

----------


## 21century

ΤΟ κινητο ειναι το χειροτερο απο ολα ιδιως αν βρισκετσαι μακρια απο τον σταθμο βασης ξοδευοντας περισσοτερη ενεργεια για να επικοινωνησει..τουλαχιστον οι μυθοι για τα ασυρματα εχουν καταριφθει προ πολλου, περισσοτερη ακτινοβολια λαμβανουμε το καλοκαιρι απο τον ηλιο παρα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο. Οποτε φαυλος κυκλος...

----------


## konenas

Πρέπει να γίνουν έρευνες ΑΜΕΣΑ και να μας ενημερώσουν ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΑ για τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας και των παιδιών μας.
Να γνωρίζουμε όμως ότι ακτινοβολία από κινητό = 1ος εχθρός της υγείας μας, από κεραία κινητής που βρίσκεται σε απόσταση μέχρι 500 μέτρων = 2ος εχθρός, WiMAX = 3ος, WiFi, γραμμές μεταφοράς ρεύματος, bluetooth και ασύρματο τηλέφωνο ακολουθούν.
Προσοχή στη χρήση τους. 
Μην τα έχετε στο ρεύμα όταν δεν τα χρειάζεστε.
Μην κάθεστε κοντά τους.
Ακόμη προσοχή στα : μπιστολάκια και στεγνωτήρες μαλλιών, πίνακες ρεύματος ακόμη και στις ξυριστικές μηχανές.
Όλα αυτά ακτινοβολούν με μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία και οι επιπτώσεις της είναι μακροχρόνιες (7-12χρόνια στους ενήλικες). 

Πάντως αν "το μη χείρον βέλτιστον" τότε να βάλουμε WiFi και να πετάξουμε τα κινητά γιατί θα μιλάμε με VoIP.

Προσοχή! η φυσική ακτινοβολία δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την τεχνητή (πολωμένη)

----------


## 21century

Οπότε ας παρατήοσυμε την τεχνολογία, τις ευκολίες μας και όλα τα συναφή να πάμε να ζήσουμε στις σπηλιές...Φυσικά αυτό δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί αλλά μπορούμε να κάνουμε πάντα το πιο απλό. Παν μέτρον Άριστον στην χρήση τους...

----------


## GTS

Παν μέτρον άριστον και καλό είναι τα παιδιά στη φάση της ανάπτυξης να μην εκτίθενται σε τέτοια πράγματα (κατά το δυνατόν)...εμείς οι ενήλικες πάει μεγαλώσαμε, για τα παιδιά υπάρχουν όμως κίνδυνοι...

Όποιος δε θέλει τη τεχνολογία, μπορεί να μην την έχει....απλά...και φυσικά το ενσύρματο πάντα είναι καλύτερο από το ασύρματο, αλλά δεν μπορείς να το πάρεις μαζί σου  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

> Οπότε ας παρατήοσυμε την τεχνολογία, τις ευκολίες μας και όλα τα συναφή να πάμε να ζήσουμε στις σπηλιές...


Μπράβο σκέψη! 



> Παν μέτρον Άριστον στην χρήση τους...


Έτσι ναι! Προσέχουμε για να έχουμε (υγεία).

Αλλά να υπερασπιζόμαστε και το δικαίωμα των άλλων που δεν θέλουν την τεχνολογία (πχ 3G ή 4G) και του βάζουμε μια κεραία κινητής απέναντι από το σπίτι του σε απόσταση 20 μέτρων σε ευθεία,  την κρύβουμε σε καζάνι ή δέντρο. Όλα για το καλό της τεχνολογίας. Μα η τεχνολογία δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός, είναι υπηρέτης. 
Να μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο αν το παιδί του απέναντι πάθει καρκίνο και όχι αν εμείς θα "πιάσουμε" σήμα (άρα και ταχύτητα) στο full.
Με λίγα λόγια "Ζήσε σωστά" και όχι "Ζήσε τη στιγμή".

----------


## BladeGT

τα ασυρματα δικτυα οπυ παιζουν κατα βαση αυτη τι στιγμη στην ελλαδα ειναι 2.4 Ghz και 5 Ghz ... 

για τα 5 δεν νομιζω να βλαπτουν καθολου αφου ειναι πολυ υψηλη συχνοτητα...
Πολλοι θα εχετε ακουσει το ΑΜΔΑ (Η αλλιως awmn athens wireless metropolitan network..) το οποιο πιστευω εχει τον μεγαλυτερο αριθμο κατοχης σε κεραιες αυτη τη στιγμη στην αθηνα...
Επειδη ειμαι μελος και κομβος στο ΑΜΔΑ οι περισσοτεροι πεζουν με mw και κανεις δεν περναει τα νομιμα ορια ..εκτος απο καποιους αμυαλους....(τι να κανουμε παντου υπαρχουν) 
τα router/wifi που δινουν συνηθως στις dsl και γεμισε ο κοσμος με παραπανω θορυβο(εκπομπη απο πολλα μηχανακια μαζι..) εχει χαλασει και η συχνοτητα οποτε φανταστειτε τι γινεται...
η ισχυ ομως στο καθε κοματι μονοκοματα ειναι μικρη πααααααααρα πολυ μικρη... και ειδικα η κεραιουλα ειναι τοσο μικρη και δεν εκπεμπει σχεδον τιποτα απο ισχυ... 
Καλο θα ηταν να εχουν by default απενεργοποιημενες τις ασυρματες συνδεσεις στα wifi/router που δινουν...
1ον για λιγοτερη εκπομπη...αρα και καλυτερη λειτουργεια καποιου γειτονα που τυχον να εχει ασυρματο κι αυτος... 
2ον Για ασφαλεια..
Γιατι φταιω εγω που εχω γυρω μου αυτη τη στιγμη 7 dsl που μπορω να κλεψω?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## opener

> Αντί να ασχολούνται με αυτά δεν ασχολούνται με τα κινητά των μαθητών καλύτερα;





> *Τα κινητά τηλέφωνα αυξάνουν τον κίνδυνο του καρκίνου*
> 
> *Οι ακτινοβολίες ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και μικροκυμάτων που εκπέμπονται από τα κινητά τηλέφωνα αυξάνουν σαφώς τον κίνδυνο του καρκίνου των σιελογόνων αδένων, σύμφωνα με έρευνα που πραγματοποιήθηκε από ισραηλινούς ερευνητές.* Οι κίνδυνοι να αναπτύξει κάποιος καρκινικό όγκο στους αδένες αυτούς είναι σχεδόν κατά 50% υψηλότεροι μεταξύ αυτών που χρησιμοποιούν συχνά κινητά τηλέφωνα (22 ώρες το μήνα), σύμφωνα με την έρευνα αυτή που δημοσιεύεται στο τεύχος Δεκεμβρίου της Αμερικανικής Επιθεώρησης Επιδημιολογίας. 
> 
> Ο κίνδυνος είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερος αν οι χρήστες τοποθετούν τη συσκευή στο ίδιο αυτί ή αν δεν διαθέτουν ακουστικό ή αν βρίσκονται σε αγροτικές περιοχές. «Τα αποτελέσματα δείχνουν ότι υπάρχει σχέση αιτιότητας ανάμεσα στα κινητά τηλέφωνα και την ανάπτυξη όγκων στους σιελογόνους αδένες», καταλήγουν οι ερευνητές.* Σε μια ομάδα 460 ασθενών, 58 ανέπτυξαν καρκινικούς όγκους και 402 καλοήθεις όγκους στους σιελογόνους αδένες*. Την έρευνα, της οποίας ηγήθηκε ο δρ. Σιγκάλ Σαντέτσκι του ιατρικού κέντρου Τελ Χασομέρ του Τελ Αβίβ, χρηματοδότησε η Διεθνής Ένωση κατά του Καρκίνου στο πλαίσιο ενός προγράμματος του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας.


http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...12/2007_214581

----------


## GTS

22 ώρες το μήνα?

Έχουν και σάλιο μετά από τέτοια χρήση? :Razz:

----------


## body125z

> 22 ώρες το μήνα?
> 
> Έχουν και σάλιο μετά από τέτοια χρήση?


μπορει τις 22 ωρες να μη τις φτανουν αλλα με ενα προγραμμα 4 ωρων κ αλλες τοσεσ να σε παιρνουν το 8 ωρο ειναι στο πολυ χαλαρο... τα νουμερα αυτα που αναφερονται δε ξεφευγουνα ποτ ην πραγματικοτητα γιατι σκεψου κ κανα 600λεπτο νον στοπ με τη κοπελια  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Είμαι με τους:
"Αν το wifi είναι επικίνδυνο, τότε τι είναι το κινητό?" (και παραφιλολογώντας και λαϊκίζοντας, "γιατί το Κράτος (της κάθε χώρας) επιτρέπει στις εταιρίες κινητής να ωθούν τους καταναλωτές στην εκτεταμένη χρήση του?" επίσης "γιατί οι εταιρίες κατασκευής δεν κυκλοφορούν τηλέφωνα χωρίς μικρόφωνο/ακουστικό αλλά με blutooth μαραφέτι για να βάζουμε μόνο αυτό στο αφτί μας?")

Να πω κάτι που διαφεύγει από αρκετούς(δεν αναφέρθηκε από κανέναν  :Shocked:  ):
Το wifi έχει εμβέλεια 5-10-15(φέρτε μου μια συσκευή που να εκπέμπει σε πάνω από 15  :Razz: ) μέτρων και μετά άντε γειά. Επίσης, δεν το βάζουμε και στο κεφάλι μας (εκτός αν είστε ανώμαλοι και κυκλοφορείτε με τα λαπτόπια σας δίπλα στο αυτί λες και είναι beatbox κάπου στο bronx). Επιπλέον είναι τόσο ασθενής η εκπομπή που δεν παρεμβάλλει σε καμία συσκευή.

Ας πάρουμε ένα κινητό. Εμβέλεια 300+ μέτρα. Το βάζουμε ΜΕΣΑ στο αυτί μας (όχι, δεν μιλάω για τις blubananes που έχουν οι gadgetάκηδες στ'αυτιά τους, για ολόκληρες τις συσκευές μιλάω!). Δίπλα σε οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή κάνει παρεμβολές τσιφτετελάτες... Ε τώρα τι να λέμε?

Μένω στην άποψη του Νικαετού. Είναι πολύ νέα τεχνολογία για να μπορούμε να αποφανθούμε για τις συνέπειές της ( :Scared:  ρε, λέτε να προκαλεί ανικανότητα το *LAP*top  :Scared:  Και να ρίχνουμε άσφαιρα σαν τον Νομάρχα Θεσ/νίκης ???  :Scared:  ). Θα το πήγαινα μάλιστα ένα βήμα παραπέρα, λέγοντας πως όταν θα βεβαιωθούμε για τις συνέπειες των 2, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τα κινητά θα βγούν πιο επιβλαβή...

----------


## konenas

Τι ακτινοβολία αντέχουμε και ποια είναι τα όρια επικινδυνότητας που θέσπισε το κράτος μας, άλλα κράτη;
Τι λέει ο παγκόσμιος οργανισμός υγείας;
Είναι όλες οι τεχνολογίες εξίσου επικίνδυνες, αν όχι ποιες είναι οι περισσότερο επικίνδυνες;
Τα χρησιμοποιούμε σωστά ή πρέπει να αλλάξουμε συνήθειες;
Μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε κάποιες και να χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο τις λιγότερο επικίνδυνες;
Ποιες είναι οι επιπτώσεις;
Προσέχουμε για να έχουμε ή έχουμε χωρίς να προσέχουμε;

----------


## konenas

> "Αν το wifi είναι επικίνδυνο, τότε τι είναι το κινητό?" ... Θα το πήγαινα μάλιστα ένα βήμα παραπέρα, λέγοντας πως όταν θα βεβαιωθούμε για τις συνέπειες των 2, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τα κινητά θα βγούν πιο επιβλαβή...


και ποιος δεν είναι με αυτή την άποψη; Ας κάνουμε ένα γκάλοπ, ακολουθήστε με Δημοσκόπηση

----------


## GTS

Στη δημοσκόπησή σου, βάλε και ένα "Κανένα από τα παραπάνω"....γιατί το άφησες απ'έξω?

----------


## konenas

> Στη δημοσκόπησή σου, βάλε και ένα "Κανένα από τα παραπάνω"....γιατί το άφησες απ'έξω?


Δεν έχει χώρο  :Wink:

----------


## loukoumaki

φοβερό  post  φίλε μου 
μακάρι τα αποτελέσματα να είναι αξιόπιστα

----------


## GTS

Βγάλε κάτι άλλο τότε...αλλιώς τι δημοσκόπηση είναι? ντε και καλά να τα βγάλει καρκινογόνα?

----------


## 21century

Υπάρχει ήδη αναλογο θέμα στο φόρουμ και με αφορμή έρευνα για τα κινητά που τελικά με πολύωρη χρήση μπορεί να θεωρηθούν επιβλαβή, τα ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι από τα λίγα που δεν δημιουργούν προβλήματα αφού το επίπεδο εκπομπής είναι ελάχιστο. Τα κνιητά έχουν δείτκη Sar για την ακτινοβολία τους γιατί αποτελούν ολόκληρο σύστημα, εξάλλου το φορητό δεν τον βάζουμε στο αυτί μας....

----------


## kpappa

Δείτε αυτά τα links και μετά το συζητάμε το θέμα πάλι :
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main...8/nesmog28.xml
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news0...wifi_kids.html
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/6172257.stm

Και το πολυσυζητημένο :

http://www.badscience.net/?p=418

Ενδιαφέρει όσους έχουν παιδιά κυρίως ή παιδιά στο σπίτι με WIFI. 
Γενικός οι απόψεις δυίστανται....

----------


## konenas

Προς loukoumaki: Προφανώς θέλω να δω τι φοβόμαστε περισσότερο.

Ρίξτε και μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## konenas

> Βγάλε κάτι άλλο τότε...αλλιώς τι δημοσκόπηση είναι? ντε και καλά να τα βγάλει καρκινογόνα?


Ψήφισε τις οπτικές ίνες, θα καταλάβω.  :Smile:

----------


## Πύρρος

> Δημοσκόπηση: Ποια ή ποιες τεχνολογίες ευθύνονται *αποδεδειγμένα* για καρκίνο;


Τι νόημα έχει η δημοσκόπιση σε κάτι αποδεδειγμένο;

----------


## Νικαετός

Αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα δεν θα ήταν κανείς μας υγιής... τόσο απλά.

----------


## contime

> Αν υπήρχε πρόβλημα δεν θα ήταν κανείς μας υγιής... τόσο απλά.


Δεν ειναι τοσο flat τα πραγματα...

----------


## GTS

> Ψήφισε τις οπτικές ίνες, θα καταλάβω.


 :Razz:  

Καλώς

----------


## Νικαετός

Και όμως είναι.  :Wink: 

Άλλωστε όταν μιλάμε για αποδεδειγμένη ευθύνη, δεν έχει νόημα η δημοσκόπηση. Μέχρι στιγμής πάντως δεν υπάρχει καμμιά απόδειξη. Απλές ενδείξεις, αλλά και σε κάθε μια τέτοια ένδειξη υπάρχουν και πολλές άλλες περιπτώσεις εμφάνισης καρκίνων, όπου δεν συντρέχει κανένας από τους παραπάνω λόγους. 

Να μιλήσουμε για σχέση φυτοφαρμάκων - καρκίνων ή καπνίσματος το καταλαβαίνω, το να φοβόμαστε τις νέες τεχνολογίες και να προσπαθούμε ντε  και καλά να πείσουμε τους εαυτούς μας ότι ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ προκαλούν καρκίνο πάλι,  όχι.

----------


## contime

Ολες αυτες οι επιδρασεις λειτουργουν σωρευτικά και οι επιδρασεις τους φαινονται μετα απο πολλα χρονια. Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ξεχωρισουμε τι ακριβως ευθυνεται και σε ποιο βαθμο... Σαφως λοιπον, δεν υπαρχουν αποδειξεις αλλα καλο ειναι να φυλαμε τα ρουχα μας, αφου ουτε για το αντιθετο υπαρχουν.

----------


## Νικαετός

Και πάλι όχι. Οι ΜΗ ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΕΣ ακτινοβολίες ΔΕΝ δρουν στα κύτταρα σωρευτικά. Δεν προκαλούν χημικές αντιδράσεις, δεν ελευθερώνουν ρίζες ικανές να δημιουργήσουν καρκινικά κύτταρα. 

Αυτό αποτελεί γνώση της επιστήμης μετά από 200 σχεδόν χρόνια. Αν κάποιοι θέλουν να το αλλάξουν για το δικό τους συμφέρον ας το κάνουν. 

Θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν αποδείξεις για να αλλάξεις μια θεωρία. Χρησιμοποιώ κινητό από το 1993. καπνίζω από το 1970 και ζω ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ μέσα στις ακτινοβολίες εκ γενετής  σχεδόν. (Ραδιοερασιτέχνης - πειρατής, από τα 14 μου) και μέσα στο διαμέρισμά μου λειτουργούν 24/7 4 ασύρματα ρούτερ και ρηπήτερς. 

Λες να κινδυνεύει κανείς περισσότερο από εμένα ?  Αν (ή μάλλον όταν) θα αρρωστήσω, να είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα κατηγορήσω τις ακτινοβολίες...

----------


## body125z

> Λες να κινδυνεύει κανείς περισσότερο από εμένα ?  Αν (ή μάλλον όταν) θα αρρωστήσω, να είσαι σίγουρος πως δεν θα κατηγορήσω τις ακτινοβολίες...


κ επειδη δε θα της κατηγορησεις σημαινει οτι δε θα φταινε??

κ που ξερεις αν ολος αυτος ο τροπος ζωης σου σε καποιον αλλον δε μπορει να ειχε αλλη επιδραση και να ηταν στο χωμα τωρα...

δε θελω να φανω επιθετικος αλλα ειναι λιγο αλαζωνικα αυτα που λες...
 :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

Yeap... όσο και κάποιων άλλων που μιλούν για αποδεδειγμένα περιστατικά.    :Wink:

----------


## body125z

παντως αναφερομενοι στο αυρματο ιντερνετ οποτε πηγα να συνδεσω το ασυρματο ρουτερ κ το ειχα στο κεφαλι μου κοντα κ καθως παιδευομουνα να το ρυθμισω παντα με επιανε πονοκεφαλος...

το ιδιο πραμα οποτε μιλουσα κ στο παλιο κινητο μου νοκια 6510...

περιεργο αλλα υπαρκτη κατασταση

----------


## body125z

> Yeap... όσο και κάποιων άλλων που μιλούν για αποδεδειγμένα περιστατικά.


σιγουρα αποδεδειγμενα περιστατικα δεν υπαρχουν...
θα πρεπει να κανουμε καποιες δεκαετιες υπομονη για να μαθουμε...
αλλα καλο δε θα ηταν μιας κ υπαρχει εστω και μια μικρη υποψια να παρουμε καποιες προφυλαξεις κατα το δυνατο ωστε να μη γινομαστε δεκτες ολων αυτων των ακτινοβολιων? :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Nα μην χρησιμοποιείς το πιστολάκι των μαλλιών  :Razz: 

Λυπάμαι, αλλά προσωπικά τις θεωρίες αυτές τις θεωρώ πολύ τραβηγμένες. 

Έμαθα στο πανεπιστήμιο πως 100% σίγουρο δεν είναι τίποτα, αλλά εδώ μάλλον ξεφεύγουμε.  :Razz:

----------


## body125z

> Nα μην χρησιμοποιείς το πιστολάκι των μαλλιών 
> 
> Λυπάμαι, αλλά προσωπικά τις θεωρίες αυτές τις θεωρώ πολύ τραβηγμένες. 
> 
> Έμαθα στο πανεπιστήμιο πως 100% σίγουρο δεν είναι τίποτα, αλλά εδώ μάλλον ξεφεύγουμε.


κοντα μαλλια εχω οποτε ΝΟ πιστολακι για μενα  :ROFL: 

δε ξερω τι εμαθες στο πανεπιστημιο αλλα οποτε μιλησα πολυ στο κινητο ειχα πονοκεφαλο... αυτο πως εξηγειται?? :Thinking:

----------


## wireless_surfer

θα βρείτε και στο youtube, μεταπολεμική διαφήμηση της Camel, οπου ένας γιατρός ξεχνάει τις Καμελιές του και τρέχει πίσω στο γραφείο του να τις πάρει (κι άλλες παρόμοιες), με μότο "όλο και περισσότεροι (οι) γιατροί εμπιστεύονται τα Camel"...  :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

> κοντα μαλλια εχω οποτε ΝΟ πιστολακι για μενα 
> 
> δε ξερω τι εμαθες στο πανεπιστημιο αλλα οποτε μιλησα πολυ στο κινητο ειχα πονοκεφαλο... αυτο πως εξηγειται??


To έχουμε συζητήσει πολλάκις : προφανώς αυθυποβολή.

----------


## Νικαετός

Συνεχίζουμε την συζήτησή μας στο άλλο νήμα, έως ότου να γίνουν merge. 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...06#post1629506

----------


## konenas

> Και πάλι όχι. Οι ΜΗ ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΕΣ ακτινοβολίες ΔΕΝ δρουν στα κύτταρα σωρευτικά. Δεν προκαλούν χημικές αντιδράσεις, δεν ελευθερώνουν ρίζες ικανές να δημιουργήσουν καρκινικά κύτταρα. 
> 
> Αυτό αποτελεί γνώση της επιστήμης μετά από 200 σχεδόν χρόνια. Αν κάποιοι θέλουν να το αλλάξουν για το δικό τους συμφέρον ας το κάνουν.


Ψέμματα

όσο για το τι γίνεται με σένα, όλη η ανθρωπότητα ΔΕΝ είναι ΕΣΥ.

----------


## body125z

> To έχουμε συζητήσει πολλάκις : προφανώς αυθυποβολή.


de to  βλεπω σαν αυθυποβολη... γιατι μολις πεταξα το παλιο κινητο και πηρα νεο με  bluetooth μιλαω κανονικα χωρις προβλημα...
οπου υπαρχει καπνος κατι καιγεται λενε.... :One thumb up:

----------


## loukoumaki

ρε παιδια  εγώ θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κάτι.τα καλώδια  του υπολογιστή μας έχουν κάποια κακή επίδραση και αν ναι πόση ?πόση απ'οσταση  πρεπει να έχουν απο το κρεβάτι που κοιμόμαστε

και κατι άλλο το bluetooth  στο κινητό άκουσα κάπου ότι ειναι πιο ασφαλές απο το hands free ισχ'υει αυτο ;

----------


## mprizes45

> ρε παιδια  εγώ θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κάτι.τα καλώδια  του υπολογιστή μας έχουν κάποια κακή επίδραση και αν ναι πόση ?πόση απ'οσταση  πρεπει να έχουν απο το κρεβάτι που κοιμόμαστε
> 
> και κατι άλλο το bluetooth  στο κινητό άκουσα κάπου ότι ειναι πιο ασφαλές απο το hands free ισχ'υει αυτο ;


εγώ άκουσα το αντίθετο, γιατί το πρώτο πρέπει να το έχεις συνέχεια στο αυτί σου και έχει ακτινοβολία ενώ το δεύτερο όχι. :Whistle:

----------


## body125z

> εγώ άκουσα το αντίθετο, γιατί το πρώτο πρέπει να το έχεις συνέχεια στο αυτί σου και έχει ακτινοβολία ενώ το δεύτερο όχι.


μεσα στο σπιτι  hands free εξω  bluetooth  λογω ευχρησιας (καλωδια κτλ)...
το μπλε δοντι ριχνει περι τα 0,001mW το αλλο ειναι απλο καλωδιο...

----------


## loukoumaki

ξέρει κανείς για αυτό ρε παιδια εγώ θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κάτι.τα καλώδια του υπολογιστή μας έχουν κάποια κακή επίδραση και αν ναι πόση ?πόση απ'οσταση πρεπει να έχουν απο το κρεβάτι που κοιμόμαστε

----------


## Νικαετός

> Ψέμματα
> 
> όσο για το τι γίνεται με σένα, όλη η ανθρωπότητα ΔΕΝ είναι ΕΣΥ.


Παρακαλώ ?? Ψέμματα ? Says who? Πηγές ? 

Όσο για το δεύτερο σχόλιο, ασφαλώς και δεν είμαι εγώ όλη η ανθρωπότητα, αλλά πάλι όλη η ανθρωπότητα δεν φοβάται να χρησιμοποιήσει τον στεγνωτήρα μαλλιών ...  :Whistle:

----------


## GTS

@Νικαετός: επειδή ούτε εγώ, ούτε εσύ είμαστε γιατροί και επειδή είχα ασχοληθεί λίγο με το θέμα παλαιότερα, μη κάνεις βιαστικές δηλώσεις....η μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία έχει θερμικές και μη θερμικές επιδράσεις...τα όρια που έχουν θεσπιστεί παγκοσμίως από τον ΠΟΥ και έχουν υιοθετηθεί σε ακόμα πιο αυστηρό βαθμό από πολλές χώρες, όπως τη δική μας, αφορούν τις θερμικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας...

Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά σε ένα περιοδικό της ΙΕΕΕ να διαβάζω ότι η επιστημονική κοινότητα είναι πλέον βέβαιη ότι ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ και μη θερμικές επιδράσεις, αλλά δε ξέρουν με ποιο μηχανισμό  ακριβώς επιδρούν...από τότε πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια και έπαψα να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα...

ΥΓ. Χρησιμοποιώ κινητό, έχω ασύρματο DECT & Router στο σπίτι μου...

----------


## body125z

to  μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οποιος βγει κ πει οτι ξερει αν κανει κακο ή οχι αυτου του ειδους η ακτινοβολια μαλλον απο ασχετοσυνη θα το λεει...
οπως ειπα το μονο που αν θελουμε μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι να παρουμε καποια προληπτικα μετρα.. :Wink:

----------


## pelasgian

> δε ξερω τι εμαθες στο πανεπιστημιο αλλα οποτε μιλησα πολυ στο κινητο ειχα πονοκεφαλο... αυτο πως εξηγειται??


Μίλαγες με γλωσσοκοπάνα.

Το καλύτερο πάντως ήταν η γεροντική άνοια και βαρεμάρα από τις ακτινοβολίες του pc!

Πάντως, δεν έχω ασύρματο, δεν έχω dect, το κινητό το χρησιμοποιώ με bluetooth μόνο στο αμάξι, και πλέον μέσα στο σπίτι το χρησιμοποιώ με ανοικτή ακρόαση και όχι στο αυτί μου.

Εξακολουθώ να έχω συμπτώματα βαρεμάρας και γεροντικής ανοίας όταν ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιώ τον υπολογιστή  :Razz: 

υ.γ. έκοψα το κάπνισμα πριν 5 χρόνια και δεν τρώω σουβλάκια. Άμα ακούσετε ότι πήγα «ξεφνικά» να ξέρετε ότι δεν ήταν από αυτά  :Laughing:

----------


## Νικαετός

> @Νικαετός: επειδή ούτε εγώ, ούτε εσύ είμαστε γιατροί και επειδή είχα ασχοληθεί λίγο με το θέμα παλαιότερα, μη κάνεις βιαστικές δηλώσεις....η μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία έχει θερμικές και μη θερμικές επιδράσεις...τα όρια που έχουν θεσπιστεί παγκοσμίως από τον ΠΟΥ και έχουν υιοθετηθεί σε ακόμα πιο αυστηρό βαθμό από πολλές χώρες, όπως τη δική μας, αφορούν τις θερμικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας...
> 
> Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά σε ένα περιοδικό της ΙΕΕΕ να διαβάζω ότι η επιστημονική κοινότητα είναι πλέον βέβαιη ότι ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ και μη θερμικές επιδράσεις, αλλά δε ξέρουν με ποιο μηχανισμό  ακριβώς επιδρούν...από τότε πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια και έπαψα να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα...
> 
> ΥΓ. Χρησιμοποιώ κινητό, έχω ασύρματο DECT & Router στο σπίτι μου...





> to  μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οποιος βγει κ πει οτι ξερει αν κανει κακο ή οχι αυτου του ειδους η ακτινοβολια μαλλον απο ασχετοσυνη θα το λεει...
> οπως ειπα το μονο που αν θελουμε μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι να παρουμε καποια προληπτικα μετρα..



Oι μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες ΔΕΝ προκαλούν χημικά αποτελέσματα στα κύτταρα. ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ. Όποιος ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο ΟΦΕΙΛΕΙ να το αποδείξει. 

Πόσο πιο απλά μπορώ να το πω?

----------


## wireless_surfer

προφανώς ο Gts μιλάει για κληρονομικές μεταλλάξεις, καθώς υπάρχουν πολλές έρευνες για την καταστροφή των κυττάρων και την επίδραση της κυτταρικής μείωσης στα ωάρια (καταστροφή dna) και χωρίς πράγματι καθόλου θερμικές επιδράσεις. 
Γιατί μένεις στην αμεσότητα και την ευκολία της χημείας, να το μοιραστούμε?

----------


## Νικαετός

Ξανα λοιπον. Για να συμβουν ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις wireless ειναι ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΟ να υπαρξουν χημικες μεταβολες στα κυταρα...Δεν λεω τιποτα δυσκολο gmt ουτε την θεωρια της σχετικοτητας αναλυω...

----------


## wireless_surfer

γιατί δεν μας εξηγείς και σε μας τους άσχετους λοιπόν?
υπάρχει ολόκληρη έρευνα, βιβλιογραφία και παραπομπή σε άλλες έρευνες εδω:
http://kyttariki.biol.uoa.gr/EMR-GRO...e-oct-2006.pdf
πες μας τι καταννοούμε λάθος

----------


## Νικαετός

> RF and ELF electromagnetic fields have been 138
> reported to induce cell death in several in vitro studies 139
> [31–37]. Additionally, in several in vivo studies mostly 140
> on mice and rats, DNA damage or apoptosis were found
> to be induced by ELF magnetic fields [38–41] and RF
> 143 fields [42–44]. 
> 
> *At the same time, several other studies do
> 144 not find any connection between electromagnetic field
> 145 exposure and DNA damage or apoptosis [45–51]*.



Εγώ είμαι με ...τσι άλλοι. 

Από την άλλη, χωρίς να είμαι βιολόγος, διάβασα πως στα συγκεκριμένα κύτταρα, ο θάνατος είναι μια φυσική ΚΑΙ προγραμματισμένη διεργασία. Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά στην εργασία, κατάλαβα πως αυτός επιταχύνθηκε στα ωάρια που εκτέθηκαν στην ακτινοβολία (και μάλιστα περισσότερο στα GSM 900 από ότι στα GSM 1800).

Η έρευνα πάντως καταλήγει στο ότι ΔΕΝ είναι σίγουρη αν το αποτέλεσμα οφείλεται απευθείας στην Η/Μ ακτινοβολία ή στο "στρες" λόγω αυτής. (Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια) Εσείς όμως έχετε βγάλει ήδη τα συμπεράσματά σας  :Wink:  

Α, επίσης αναφέρει ότι (κατά την γνώμη τους) ο χαμηλός Η/Μ παλμός, με εξαιρετικά χαμηλή συχνότητα ~εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος (that is) είναι περισσότερο επικίνδυνος. (Η εξήγηση για την δαιμονοποίηση του στεγνωτήρα των μαλλιών)

Δεν με πείθει, αλλά επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να είμαι απόλυτος, ας πούμε πως όντως στα συγκεκριμένα ωάρια υπάρχει πρόβλημα (άλλωστε η ίδια η εργασία μιλάει για τα ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ κύτταρα). Το άλμα όμως από τα αυγά του εντόμου στα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά τραβηγμένο. Αυτά και σταματώ εδώ.

----------


## CMS

Είναι τόσες οι βέβαιες και άμεσες επιδράσεις στο σώμα μας (θα ήθελα να ελπίζω μη καταστροφικές όσο τις περιορίζουμε) των ορμονών, ζιζανιοκτόνων , φαρμάκων στα φρούτα , λαχανικά και τρόφιμα ...ακόμα και του χλωρίου στο νερό, ή των ακτινογραφιών (ακτίνων Χ) στο σώμα μας  ... που δεν αξίζει να ασχολείται κανείς περισσότερο με την επίδραση του ασύρματου internet παρά μόνο από απλό ακαδημαϊκό ενδιαφέρον ...


*Spoiler:*




			κατά σύμπτωση πριν από μερικές μέρες φίλος μου γεωπόνος με παρακάλεσε να μην ξαναφάω και να μην ξαναδώσω στα παιδιά να φάνε φράουλες ... όταν τον ρώτησα γιατί ...μου είπε ότι καλύτερα είναι να μην ξέρω ...και όταν τον ξαναρώτησα γιατί μου απάντησε ότι δυστυχώς και οι ίδιοι συναινούν με την σιωπή τους στο έγκλημα

----------


## opener

Off Topic


		.....*Μεγάλη αύξηση παρουσιάζουν τα νέα κρούσματα καρκίνου. Οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες εκτιμούν ότι από το 2005 οι εισαγωγές νέων περιστατικών στα νοσοκομεία της Ελλάδας και των υπολοίπων ευρωπαϊκών κρατών έχουν αυξηθεί κατά 50%.* 

Σύμφωνα με τον γενικό γραμματέα της Ελληνικής Αντικαρκινικής Εταιρείας κ. Β.Φιλόπουλο, οι καρκίνοι οι οποίοι παρουσιάζουν έξαρση είναι του πνεύμονα, του παγκρέατος, του προστάτη, του παχέος εντέρου, του δέρματος- κυρίως το μελάνωμα- και οι αιματολογικοί. Ο κ. Φιλόπουλος αποδίδει την εμφάνιση των περισσοτέρων καρκίνων στον τρόπο ζωής που ακολουθούμε. Κάπνισμα, κατανάλωση αλκοόλ και κακής ποιότητας φαγητό, έλλειψη σωματικής άσκησης και στρες... «Ο καρκίνος του παγκρέατος είναι από τους καρκίνους που παρουσιάζει μεγαλύτερους ρυθμούς αύξησης των κρουσμάτων σε σχέση με άλλους, πιθανότατα λόγω κακής διατροφής» εξηγεί. 

Σημαντικό ρόλο παίζουν και οι περιβαλλοντικοί παράγοντες. Εξ ου και η αυξητική πορεία την οποία παρουσιάζουν τα τελευταία χρόνια οι δερματικοί καρκίνοι και δη το μελάνωμα. «Η συνεχιζόμενη αραίωση της στιβάδας του όζοντος και η αύξηση της υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας είναι τεράστιο θέμα. Υπάρχει κίνδυνος μεγαλύτερης αύξησης των δερματικών καρκίνων,ιδίως του μελανώματος» τονίζει ο κ. Φιλόπουλος. 

Κάνει επίσης αναφορά στην αλόγιστη καύση πλαστικών σε ανεξέλεγκτες χωματερές, η οποία αποτελεί πηγή έκκρισης διοξινών. «Οι διοξίνες είναι από τις καρκινογόνες ουσίες» εξηγεί, τονίζοντας ότι υπάρχει άμεση ανάγκη να ληφθούν μέτρα..... 

http://www.tovimadaily.gr//Article.a...5663&sn=&spid=

----------


## GTS

> Εγώ είμαι με ...τσι άλλοι. 
> 
> Από την άλλη, χωρίς να είμαι βιολόγος, διάβασα πως στα συγκεκριμένα κύτταρα, ο θάνατος είναι μια φυσική ΚΑΙ προγραμματισμένη διεργασία. Από μια πρόχειρη ματιά στην εργασία, κατάλαβα πως αυτός επιταχύνθηκε στα ωάρια που εκτέθηκαν στην ακτινοβολία (και μάλιστα περισσότερο στα GSM 900 από ότι στα GSM 1800).
> 
> Η έρευνα πάντως καταλήγει στο ότι ΔΕΝ είναι σίγουρη αν το αποτέλεσμα οφείλεται απευθείας στην Η/Μ ακτινοβολία ή στο "στρες" λόγω αυτής. (Η διαφορά είναι τεράστια) Εσείς όμως έχετε βγάλει ήδη τα συμπεράσματά σας  
> 
> Α, επίσης αναφέρει ότι (κατά την γνώμη τους) ο χαμηλός Η/Μ παλμός, με εξαιρετικά χαμηλή συχνότητα ~εναλλασσομένου ρεύματος (that is) είναι περισσότερο επικίνδυνος. (Η εξήγηση για την δαιμονοποίηση του στεγνωτήρα των μαλλιών)
> 
> Δεν με πείθει, αλλά επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να είμαι απόλυτος, ας πούμε πως όντως στα συγκεκριμένα ωάρια υπάρχει πρόβλημα (άλλωστε η ίδια η εργασία μιλάει για τα ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ κύτταρα). Το άλμα όμως από τα αυγά του εντόμου στα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά τραβηγμένο. Αυτά και σταματώ εδώ.


Δε ξέρω τι συμπεράσματα έχεις εσύ συμπεράνει ότι έχουμε βγάλει, αλλά σου ξανατόνισα ότι δεν είμαι γιατρός ούτε έχω συναφή επιστημονική ιδιότητα για να ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι...

Προφανώς ούτε εσύ.

Και δεν κινδυνολογώ, σου ανάφερα τι είχα διαβάσει σε εγκυρότατο άρθρο σε πασίγνωστο στην επιστημονική κοινότητα Journal της ΙΕΕΕ (αν δε ξέρεις την εν λόγω Ένωση google it)

Ούτε λοιπόν μας πιάνει κανένας πανικός, ούτε εδώ είμαστε στο φόρουμ νοικοκυρών και υστερικών δημάρχων Ελλάδος.

Όσο τώρα για το προκείμενο, τις αποδείξεις που θες, χρησιμοποίησε το γνωστό σε όλους Google μήπως ενημερωθείς και πάψεις να το παίζεις ειδήμων (που δεν είσαι κατά δική σου δήλωση). No offence φυσικά, ελπίζω να μη θιχτείς που στο λέω αυτό...

Το να βρω 5-10 links και να στα παραθέσω είναι τόσο εύκολο που δεν ασχολούμαι καν....

Μη θερμικές επιδράσεις της RF ακτινοβολίας υπάρχουν, έστω σε εργαστηριακό (φυσικά) επίπεδο και έστω με αυξημένη ένταση και SAR....δε μπορώ να ξέρω λεπτομέρειες γιατί (επαναλαμβάνω) δεν παρακολουθώ το θέμα....

Όμως το να λέμε πως ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν μη θερμικές επιδράσεις κτλ. είναι τουλάχιστον αφελές...

Αυτά και πάντα φιλικά

----------


## wireless_surfer

Κι εγώ με τις γνώσεις που έχω, γνωρίζω, πως σε όλα τα κύτταρα, νευρικά, λευκα και κόκκινα αιμοσφαιρια κλπ, ο θανατος είναι φυσικη και προγραμματισμένη διαδικασία, το ίδιο και η αποκατάστασή τους. 
 Το ζήτημα είναι στην περίπτωση που ο αριθμός είναι μεγαλύτερος της ικανότητας του συτήματος για αποκατάστασή τους, είτε λόγω ήδη ανεπάρκειας/αδυναμίας, είτε ... κι άλλων παραγόντων που μου διαφεύγουν προς στιγμήν (είμαι κρυωμένος  :Razz: )
 To ζήτημα είναι επίσης, πως προϋπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες όπως πολλοί αναφέρουν, είτε σε απλές καθημερινές ασχολιες και τροφες/νερό είτε σε απλές ηλεκτρικές συσκευές και την καταφέρνουμε με κάποιο τρόπο, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος πανικού, αλλα παιδείας σίγουρα. 
 Θα σας πω κι εγώ που ένας φίλος φυτεύει μαρούλια σε ένα χωράφι, το ίδιο και ο διπλανός του. Ο φίλος δεν έβαλε κανένα χημικό, και τα μάζεψε σε κάτι παραπάνω απο ένα μηνα αν θυμαμαι καλά. Ο διπλανός, σε μία εβδομάδα τα είχε κάνει Σβαρτζενέγκερ και σε 15 μέρες το πολύ, τα είχε μαζέψει κι όλας... Αλλά γνωστά αυτά απο τον Ευαγγελάτο.
 Γι αυτό και πρέπει να κρατάμε αποστάσεις απο τις πηγές ηλεκτρομαγνητικών, να βάλουμε φίλτρα στις βρύσες, να πλένουμε καλά τα μαρουλια (ή να μην τα τρώμε καν) και να ψήνουμε καλά τα κρέατα ή να ψωνίζουμε απο έμπιστους και ίσως και την σκαπουλάρουμε...  :Wink: 


 Σημείωση: Δεν αναφέρθηκα ποτε στις συζητήσεις μας στο θέμα, στο WiFi, αλλά στα κινητά, καθώς οι διαφορές στις αποστάσεις και στις εντάσεις (=> και στα αποτελέσματα),  είναι τεράστιες ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο.

----------


## CMS

Πιστεύω ότι τα περισσότερα άρθρα επί του θέματος έχουν σαν σκοπό την διενέργεια μελετών από φορείς/συμβούλους/ιδρύματα/πανεπιστήμια που φυσικά ορέγονται επιδοτήσεις ...

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα καθώς όπου κυκλοφορούμε καθημερινά εκτιθέμεθα σε πλείστες και ισχυρές ακτινοβολίες και δεν το γνωρίζουμε ...ενώ σίγουρα οι κίνδυνοι από την διατροφή μας είναι πολύ σοβαρότεροι ...

Είναι όμως ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι δεν χρειάζεται π.χ. να λειτουργείς πολλές ασύρματες συσκευές στο σπίτι αν αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο ...όπως επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να τις λειτουργείς την ώρα του ύπνου σου ...

Οι απόψεις όμως που καταγράφονται στο νήμα αυτό ή και σε άλλο νήμα στο wireless / Networking είναι πάντα επιστημονικά αξιοσημείωτες ...

----------


## body125z

> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα καθώς όπου κυκλοφορούμε καθημερινά εκτιθέμεθα σε πλείστες και ισχυρές ακτινοβολίες και δεν το γνωρίζουμε ...ενώ σίγουρα οι κίνδυνοι από την διατροφή μας είναι πολύ σοβαρότεροι ...
> 
> Είναι όμως ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι δεν χρειάζεται π.χ. να λειτουργείς πολλές ασύρματες συσκευές στο σπίτι αν αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητο ...όπως επίσης δεν χρειάζεται να τις λειτουργείς την ώρα του ύπνου σου ...


αυτα μαλιασε η γλωσσα μας να λεει  καλυτερα το προλαμβανειν απο το θεραπευειν...  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν μάλλιασε η γλώσσα σας. Όταν λες πως κάτι προκαλεί καρκίνο πολύ απλά το αποφεύγεις ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ.  Δεν το "περιορίζεις"  το κόβεις. (Τσιγάρο, ΑΜΙΑΝΤΟ, χημικά X-rays, ραδιενέργεια.).

----------


## opener

Παρατηρωντας τον τιτλο της δημοσκοπησης =
"Ποια ή ποιες* τεχνολογίες* ευθύνονται *αποδεδειγμένα* για καρκίνο;"
νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει να δοθει απαντηση στις επιλογες που εχει.

Εδω επιστημονες απο ολο τον κοσμο που ασχολουνται με το θεμα μιλουν ολοι για "ενδειξεις"
και νομιζω κανεις για "αποδειξεις" (αν κανω λαθος, διορθωστε με) και θα δωσουμε απαντηση εμεις εδω?  :Thinking:

----------


## wireless_surfer

δεν νομιζω να ήταν έτσι αρχικα (ο τίτλος)
προσωπικά είχα μιαν απορία ποιος μίλησε για καρκίνο..... ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Αυτή ήταν και η δική μου αντίρρηση εξ αρχής... 




> Παρατηρωντας τον τιτλο της δημοσκοπησης =
> "Ποια ή ποιες τεχνολογίες ευθύνονται αποδεδειγμένα για καρκίνο;"
> νομιζω οτι δεν μπορει να δοθει απαντηση στις επιλογες που εχει.

----------


## christodoulou

Πολλοι ανησυχουν για το ασυρματο ιντερνετ αλλα αδιαφορουν για τα κινητα που εχουν στη τσεπη τους... :Whistle:

----------


## opener

Στο αρχικο αρθρο για την ασύρματη τεχνολογία Wi-Fi 


*Spoiler:*







> *Το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ ίσως βλάπτει την υγεία* 
> 
> Η ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ κυβέρνηση ανακοίνωσε πως πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε την ασύρματη τεχνολογία Wi-Fi (το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ) επειδή μπορεί να δημιουργεί κινδύνους για την υγεία. 
> 
> Η αιφνιδιαστική αυτή ανακοίνωση- είναι η πιο κατηγορηματική που έχει κάνει οποιαδήποτε κυβέρνηση για την τεχνολογία Wi-Fi, η οποία διαδίδεται ταχύτατα- προβλέπεται ότι θα δημιουργήσει αναταραχές στον τομέα. 
> 
> Ο επίσημος γερμανικός κυβερνητικός οργανισμός προστασίας από τις ακτινοβολίες συμβουλεύει επίσης τους πολίτες να χρησιμοποιούν σταθερά τηλέφωνα αντί των κινητών και προειδοποιεί για ένα «ηλεκτρονέφος» που δημιουργείται από ένα ευρύ φάσμα προϊόντων καθημερινής χρήσης. 
> 
> Το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος ανακοίνωσε ότι η έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία από το Wi-Fi πρέπει να είναι «όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερη» και να προτιμάται η χρήση «συμβατικών καλωδιακών συνδέσεων». 
> ...







επειδη παλαιοτερα ο φιλος A_gamer σχολιασε "Αντί να ασχολούνται με αυτά δεν ασχολούνται με τα κινητά των μαθητών καλύτερα;" εδωσα τοτε στα μυνηματα μου Νο.53 και Νο.73 τα παρακατω αρθρα για τα κινητα


*Spoiler:*







> http://www.tanea.gr//Article.aspx?d=...ΟΣ&spid=877





> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...12/2007_214581

----------


## wireless_surfer

όταν όμως οι Αμερικάνοι λένε (_ξέχασα να βάλω το λινκ_) πως δεν έχουν καν κατανοήσει και απλά ερευνουν τις μεταλλάξεις των κυττάρων και τον καρκίνο του νευρικού συστήματος και όταν τα Σουηδικά πανεπιστήμια αποδίδουν όγκους (στατιστικά και μεγάλες πιθανότητες για καρκίνο) στα κινητά, είναι να το σκέφτεται καλύτερα κανείς.

http://www.cancermonthly.com/blog/20...ellphones.html

Ουπς, ε, με προλαβε ο opel5 και με μετάφραση, τα ίδια λένε τα δύο αρθρα

----------


## opener

Εχει και αλλα σημερα.
Γερμανια, Γαλλια..... :Thinking: 




> *Στοπ στο ασύρματο Ίντερνετ λόγω φόβων για την υγεία 
> Παρίσι: ο δήμος περιορίζει την έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία από το Wi-Fi* 
> 
> Πρέπει άραγε να φοβόμαστε το wi-fi, το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ; Μετά τη γερμανική κυβέρνηση, που ανακοίνωσε ότι πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε επειδή μπορεί να δημιουργεί κινδύνους για την υγεία, η δημαρχία του Παρισιού αμφιβάλλει επίσης, στην πράξη, για την τεχνολογία αυτή. 
> Αφού εγκαινίασε με τυμπανοκρουσίες φέτος το καλοκαίρι το δικό της δίκτυο wi-fi, η δημαρχία του Παρισιού ανακοίνωσε τώρα πως το αποσυνδέει από τέσσερις δημοτικές βιβλιοθήκες της πρωτεύουσας. Το μέτρο αποφασίσθηκε αφού πρόσωπα που εργάζονταν στον χώρο που κάλυπτε το δίκτυο ασύρματης σύνδεσης στο Ίντερνετ παραπονέθηκαν για πονοκεφάλους, ιλίγγους και αδιαθεσίες. Έτσι η Επιτροπή Υγιεινής, Ασφάλειας και Συνθηκών Εργασίας της δημαρχίας του Παρισιού ψήφισε την αναστολή της λειτουργίας των κεραιών wi-fi στις βιβλιοθήκες στις οποίες διατυπώθηκαν παράπονα. Οι εργαζόμενοι είχαν την υποστήριξη της Ρriartem και της Δράσης για το Περιβάλλον, δύο Ενώσεων που μάχονται εναντίον των κεραιών αναμετάδοσης της κινητής τηλεφωνίας και σήμερα καταφέρονται εναντίον του wi-fi. Η δημαρχία έκανε λόγο για «κοινωνική δυσανεξία» η οποία πρέπει να γίνει σεβαστή. «Βρισκόμαστε στον τομέα του αοράτου (των κυμάτων) και οφείλουμε να συγκεντρώνουμε ορθολογικά στοιχεία», σχολίασε. 
> 
> *Κατηγορηματικοί* 
> Μέχρι στιγμής, την πιο κατηγορηματική ανακοίνωση ότι η ασύρματη τεχνολογία wi-fi μπορεί να δημιουργεί κινδύνους για την υγεία, την έχει κάνει η γερμανική κυβέρνηση. Το γερμανικό υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος έχει ανακοινώσει πως η έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία από το wi-fi πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη και να προτιμάται η χρήση συμβατικών καλωδιακών συνδέσεων. Ο Φλόριαν Έμριχ του γερμανικού Ομοσπονδιακού Γραφείου Προστασίας από Ακτινοβολίες δήλωσε πως η τεχνολογία wi-fi πρέπει να αποφεύγεται «επειδή δεχόμαστε ακτινοβολία από τόσο πολλές πηγές και επειδή είναι μια νέα τεχνολογία και δεν έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί ακόμη όλες οι έρευνες για τις επιπτώσεις της στην υγεία». Ο ίδιος γερμανικός κυβερνητικός οργανισμός συμβουλεύει επίσης τους πολίτες να χρησιμοποιούν σταθερά τηλέφωνα αντί των κινητών και προειδοποιεί για το «ηλεκτρονέφος» που δημιουργείται από ένα ευρύ φάσμα συσκευών καθημερινής χρήσης. 
> Στο Παρίσι, μια ακτιβίστρια της Ρriartem, η Ρεζίν Φερνάντ, συσχέτισε τους πονοκεφάλους μιας εργαζομένης στη βιβλιοθήκη Φεντέρμπ με την παρουσία των μικρών κεραιών στην κεντρική αίθουσά της. Η υπόθεση ανέκυψε σε μια κακή στιγμή, την ώρα που ο δήμαρχος του Παρισιού Μπερτράν Ντελανοέ ανακοίνωνε με υπερηφάνεια τις «ψηφιακές οάσεις», όπως τις αποκαλεί, που δημιουργούσε στην πόλη. Στο Παρίσι, το δίκτυο wi-fi αριθμεί σήμερα σχεδόν 400 κεραίες και καλύπτει 285 τοποθεσίες. Μερικές είναι εγκατεστημένες σε πλατείες ή κήπους, ενώ άλλες εξυπηρετούν κλειστούς χώρους, όπως βιβλιοθήκες ή μουσεία. 
> ...

----------


## christodoulou

Το ωραιο ειναι οτι μια επιτροπη που μελετησε προσφατα το θεμα των κεραιων κινητης και εβγαλε πορισμα οτι δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος, ειχε συσταθει απο... τις εταιριες κινητης τηλεφωνιας.

Ετσι γινεται παντα (απατη). Και για κατι αποσυρσεις επικυνδυνων παιδικων παιχνιδιων τυπου κουκλες barbi, δε ξερω αν διαβασατε σημερα στις εφημεριδες, ο φορεας που κανει αυτες τις αποσυρσεις ειναι απο τις ιδιες τις εταιριες (mattel κλπ). Στηριζομαστε παντα στη καλη θεληση των βιομηχανων.

Με αλλα λογια, βαζουμε το λυκο να φυλαει τα προβατα. Ειναι γαρ πολλα τα λεφτα Αρη... :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

> Παρακαλώ ?? Ψέμματα ? Says who? Πηγές ?


Νικαετέ, Εσύ πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι η ακτινοβολία δεν βλάπτει την υγεία μας. 
Αλλά για δες εδώ

----------


## A_gamer

> Εχει και αλλα σημερα.
> Γερμανια, Γαλλια.....


Τι φοβούνται από το Wi Fi;  :Thinking: 

Μου φαίνεται αντίδραση παρόμοια με αυτή των Ελλήνων δημάρχων (που κατεβάζουν κεραίες).




> Νικαετέ, Εσύ πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι η ακτινοβολία δεν βλάπτει την υγεία μας. 
> Αλλά για δες εδώ


Εσύ όμως ισχυρίστηκες ότι λέει ψέματα, κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νικαετέ, Εσύ πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι η ακτινοβολία δεν βλάπτει την υγεία μας. 
> Αλλά για δες εδώ


Άλλη πηγή εκτός του κ. Μαργαρίτη υπάρχει ? 

Και όχι αγαπητέ conenas δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξω τίποτα. Αυτό λέει η φυσική... αν η ιατρική έχει αντίθετη άποψη, ας την τεκμηριώσει. Αρκετά.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Τι φοβούνται από το Wi Fi; 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται αντίδραση παρόμοια με αυτή των Ελλήνων δημάρχων (που κατεβάζουν κεραίες).


Απ'ότι λένε την σχέση του Planck (κβαντομηχανική) E=hf, δηλαδή η ενέργεια είναι ανάλογη της συχνότητας, εφόσον το h είναι σταθερή (παρεμπιπτόντως, θεωρία "στατιστική" που επιβεβαιώθηκε 15 χρόνια αργότερα με πειράματα απο τον Αϊνστάιν...). 

 Αλλα εξακολουθεί να είναι τραβηγμένο ίσως  (ένας γιατρός ή ένας βιολόγος έχει σαφώς διαφορετική άποψη για το "τραβηγμένο", συμφωνα με όλα τα παραπάνω ποστς/λινκς), καθώς οι μετρήσεις στα κινητά γίνονται εξ επαφής με αυτά και σε εντάσεις 10-20πλάσιες (δεν υπάρχει σχεση με τον παραπάνω νόμο και την ένταση...) .
 Αν μιλάμε για συχνότητες 900 και 1800 MHz για τα κινητά,  τα 2400MHz των WiFi είναι ανάλογα πολλαπλάσια (2,6 και 1,3 αντιστοιχα) αλλά με ένταση 100mW (για τα WiFi = 0,1W)  έναντι 1W μέσο όρο αλλά έως 2W στα κινητά κι εφόσον σε αυτά γίνονται οι ερευνες. Δεν γνωρίζω τι κι αν αλλάζει κάτι με την ένταση, ισως τα ίδια τα φαινόμενα και αν ναι ποια φοβουνται περισσότερο ή απλά όλα? (θερμικά, χημικά και βιολογικά είναι στο προσκήνιο, ίσως και άλλα... (ηλεκτρικά-νευρολογικά?))  :What..?: 

 Οι Σουηδοί αναγνωρίsθηκαν (επισημοποίησαν τα πειράματά τους) σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω άρθρο και με τον κανόνα που λεει πως μία θεωρία, απορρίπτεται έστω και με μία τεκμηρίωση που θα την διαψεύδει (δηλαδή δεν ισχύει ούτε οτι 100% δεν υπάρχει φοβος αλλα ούτε και το αντίθετο), δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη θεωρία πλέον

*Spoiler:*




			What to Do?

This study did not say that cell phone use leads to brain tumors, only that long-term use may increase one’s statistical risk of certain brain tumors. In addition, it should be noted, that other studies have concluded that there is no connection between cell phones and increased risk of cancer. This issue is far from resolved. But for those heavy cell-phone users who want to err on the side of caution, it may be wise to use one of the various non-RF devices (such as headphones) that can place some distance between a cell phone and the user’s brain.

http://www.cancermonthly.com/blog/20...ellphones.html



Οπότε προς το παρών καταλήγουμε μάλλον σε κάτι σαν το τσιγάρο ή σαν τον "νόμο" της ιατρικής, που λέει πως δεν υπάρχουν δηλητήρια, αλλα δηλητηριώδης ποσότητες ....  :Whistle:  (μαζί με όλα τα άλλα, τις φράουλες, τα μαρούλια, το διοξείδιο κλπ)

 Προσωπικά, δεν "ανήκω" -και ούτε θέλω να ανήκω- σε καμμία απολύτως υπο-"κατηγορία" και υπο-"κουλτούρα" (με τους φρόνιμους ίσως)  και σίγουρα περιμένω αναγνωσματα επίσημα και πιο εμπεριστατωμένα απο τις δικές μου "απόψεις" και ημιεπεξεργασίες.

----------


## konenas

Νικαετέ,
Δηλαδή ο Μαργαρίτης είναι λίγος; Πόσοι ήταν αυτοί που φώναζαν εναντίον του καπνίσματος τη δεκαετία του 1950; Τώρα το καταλάβαμε; Αλλά δες Φιλανδία, Times, Times και Dr.Carlo, 4ου Ευρωπαϊκού  Κοινωνικού Forum

Δες πώς τις κρύβουν (για ομορφιά λένε) BBC

Αλλά υπάρχουν και οι καλοθελητές που με λίγο λάδι αλλάζουν τα αποτελέσματα μετρήσεων βλ. ΤΑ ΝΕΑ, αν και τα όρια είναι όρια επικινδυνότητας και όχι ασφάλειας. 

*Όλα αυτά αφορούν τους σταθμούς βάσης των κινητών τηλεφώνων (κεραίες GSM, UMTS), όχι το Wi-Fi. Ίσως όμως αφορούν και το Wi-MAX. Χειρότερες μπορεί να αποδειχθούν ότι είναι οι κεραίες TETRA, που και αυτές δικτυώνονται με τον ίδιο τρόπο δηλαδή κοντά σε κατοικημένες περιοχές.*

Αποτελέσματα in-vivo (στη ζωή) για την βλάβη που προκαλούν στην υγεία μας οι διάφορες μορφές τεχνητής ακτινοβολίας δεν έχουμε και ούτε θα μπορέσουμε να έχουμε. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να αποδειχθεί τι προκάλεσε καρκίνο σε έναν ζωντανό οργανισμό μετά από 7 και 12 χρόνια. 
Όμως διάφορες επιδημιολογικές έρευνες σε Αγγλία, Ισπανία, Σουηδία δείχνουν ότι υπάρχει σύνδεση των σταθμών βάσης κινητής και καρκίνου, συνδέοντας την κατεύθυνση του σήματος με τα σπίτια. Δες την ομιλία του Walker μετά από  27:00 και μετά από 35:00 εδώ
Σε φυλλάδιο της ΕΕΤΤ:
*Spoiler:*




			Δυστυχώς, η ισχύς ακτινοβολίας που απορροφάται στο κεφάλι δεν μπορεί στην πράξη να μετρηθεί απευθείας (για τον σκοπό αυτό θα έπρεπε να τοποθετηθεί ειδικός ανιχνευτής μέσα στο κεφάλι αυτού που τηλεφωνεί). Γι' αυτό, το αν κάποιο κινητό τηλέφωνο τηρεί την οριακή τιμή για την απορροφούμενη ακτινοβολία, μετριέται προς το παρόν στο εργαστήριο σε ομοιώματα - τεχνητές κεφαλές (pnantoms) ή μέσω προσομοίωσης με Η/Υ.
		



Έρευνες όπως του Dr Carlo ή του δικού μας Μαργαρίτη δείχνουν ότι η παρατεταμένη έκθεση σε χαμηλής μορφής ακτινοβολία προκαλεί σπάσιμο του DNA, άρα καρκίνο.

Ο Αϊνστάιν είχε πει ότι το τέλος θα έρθει όταν εξαφανιστούν τα έντομα. Η μυστηριώδης εξαφάνιση των μελισσών «οφείλεται στα κινητά τηλέφωνα»

----------


## verylife78

επειδη γιατρος δεν ειμαι μονο αυτο θα πω
ποσοι απο αυτους που κανουν ολες αυτες τις ερευνες καπνιζουν και βαζουν το καρκινο (ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ) μεσα τους???
Ποιος απο αυτος θα ερθει μετα να μου εμενα να βγαλω το ασυρματο απο το σπιτι μου???

----------


## Koala_

Πάντως μετά απο μετρήσεις, φαίνεται πώς μετασχηματιστές ρεύματος σε κολώνες ΔΕΗ έχουν πολύ μικρότερο μαγνητικό πεδίο απο αυτό που δημιουργείται απο  ένα μπιστολάκι μαλλιών. Περισσότερες Πληροφορίες ΕΔΩ!

Σίγουρα όμως περισσότερο επικίνδυνα είναι τα κινητά τηλέφωνα καθώς όσο λιγότερο σήμα έχουν με τόση μεγαλύτερη ισχύ λειτουργούν για να μπορούν να αναζητήσουν καλύετρα επίπεδα στάθμης σήματος. Ενδεικτικά ένα κινητό στα 900 όπως TIM & Vodafone εκπέμπουν μέγιστα μέχρι 2  Watt, σε καταστάσεις μικρής στάθμης σήματος, στα 1800 όπως η Cosmote το μέγιστο είναι 1 Watt. Να σημειωθεί πώς απο 4 Watt και πάνω για μια τέτοια χρήση θα είχαμε εμφανή σημάδια εγκαύματος.  

Για του σταθμούς βάσης, επειδή πολλοί έχουμε παρεξηγήσει, μια κεραία εκπομπής τηλεόρασης ή ραδιοφώνου εκπέμπει σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ισχύ απο ένα σταθμό βάσης κινητής, μπορεί και 1000 φορές περισσότερο.  

Για το πώς η ισχύ επηρεάζει την υγεία μας, μάλλον θα φανεί στο μέλλον.

----------


## opener

> επειδη γιατρος δεν ειμαι μονο αυτο θα πω
> ποσοι απο αυτους που κανουν ολες αυτες τις ερευνες καπνιζουν και βαζουν το καρκινο (ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ) μεσα τους???
> *Ποιος απο αυτος θα ερθει μετα να μου εμενα να βγαλω το ασυρματο απο το σπιτι μου*???


Κανενας φυσικα, (νομιζω οτι ολοι ενημερωνουν και κανεις δεν απαγορευει).

........Auto merged post: opel5 added 2 Minutes and 52 Seconds later........




> ...Για το πώς η ισχύ επηρεάζει την υγεία μας, *μάλλον θα φανεί στο μέλλον*.


Το μονο σιγουρο (ειτε ουδετερα ειτε αρνητικα, για θετικα δεν νομιζω)..

----------


## konenas

> ...
> Για του σταθμούς βάσης, επειδή πολλοί έχουμε παρεξηγήσει, μια κεραία εκπομπής τηλεόρασης ή ραδιοφώνου εκπέμπει σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ισχύ απο ένα σταθμό βάσης κινητής, μπορεί και 1000 φορές περισσότερο.  
> 
> Για το πώς η ισχύ επηρεάζει την υγεία μας, μάλλον θα φανεί στο μέλλον.


Το μεγάλο θέμα στις πόλεις είναι ότι οι σταθμοί βάσης κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι *χιλιάδες φορές περισσότεροι* από τις κεραίες εκπομπής όλων των σταθμών τηλεόρασης και ραδιοφώνου και *πολύ κοντά* στο σπίτι μας.

Δεν είναι μόνο η ισχύ που επηρεάζει την υγεία μας (ψήνει όπως ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων) αλλά και η διάρκεια. 

Αν μιλάμε 2 λεπτά στο κινητό μπορεί να είναι εξίσου βλαβερό με το να καθόμαστε 100 μέτρα μακρυά από ένα σταθμό βάσης κινητής για 1 ώρα.




> επειδη γιατρος δεν ειμαι μονο αυτο θα πω
> ποσοι απο αυτους που κανουν ολες αυτες τις ερευνες καπνιζουν και βαζουν το καρκινο (ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ) μεσα τους???
> Ποιος απο αυτος θα ερθει μετα να μου εμενα να βγαλω το ασυρματο απο το σπιτι μου???


Αν εσένα σου αρέσει να είσαι ελληνάρας και να μην ενδιαφέρεσαι για την υγεία σου, δεν σημαίνει ότι και όλοι οι άλλοι πρέπει να κάνουν το ίδιο.

----------


## Νικαετός

Βεβαίως konenas, όταν υπάρχουν λόγοι και όχι όταν υπάρχει υστερία.  :Wink: 
Το να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος με μέτρο, τις ευκολίες που του προσφέρει η σύγχρονη τεχνολογία δεν τον κάνει Ελληνάρα, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα.

----------


## konenas

> Βεβαίως konenas, όταν υπάρχουν λόγοι και όχι όταν υπάρχει υστερία. 
> Το να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος με μέτρο, τις ευκολίες που του προσφέρει η σύγχρονη τεχνολογία δεν τον κάνει Ελληνάρα, το αντίθετο θα έλεγα.


Απόλυτο δίκαιο για το WiFi (χαμηλή ισχύς και βεληνεκές), αλλά για τους σταθμούς βάσης κινητής, τις γραμμές μεταφοράς ρεύματος, τους υποσταθμούς ΔΕΗ, τις κεραίες TETRA και ραδιοφώνου, τηλεόρασης ισχύουν άλλα.

Ειδικά για τους σταθμούς βάσης κινητής που έρχεται ένας ελληνάρας που του λένε "πάρε τόσα ..." και πετάει μια κεραία ακριβώς απέναντι από το σπίτι σου και μετά σου λέει "για να έχεις σήμα", τι γίνεται;

Δεν έχει το μυαλό να καταλάβει ότι σήμα έχει και εκείνος και η ακτινοβολία δεν κάνει διακρίσεις;
Βέβαια είναι σίγουρος πως εσύ την έχεις πατήσει περισσότερο από αυτόν και έτσι σου κουνιέται...

...και το κράτος με τις TETRA; άλλο κι αυτό...

και να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ... η κινητή τηλεφωνία πάει προς κατάργηση. Αφού κατάλαβαν τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία άρχισαν να αλλάζουν. Βλ Vodafone και Wind αγόρασαν HOL και TELLAS για να παρέχουν και αυτές ADSL ακολουθώντας τις Ο2 και ORANGE. Η Ericsson και η Nokia βάζουν WiFi στα κινητά τους. Σου λένε λοιπόν οι μάγκες, θα έχεις WiFi στο σπίτι, WiMAX στην μετακίνηση μέσα στην πόλη και UMTS εκτός πόλης. Έτσι και δεν παίρνεις μεγάλα ποσά ακτινοβολίας και είσαι μαζί μας.
Αλλά για δες το VoIP είναι τσάμπα, τι θα κάνουν λοιπόν με αυτό; Θα τρώνε από τα πάγια, έτσι ούτε δαπανηρά προγράμματα χρέωσης ούτε πολλούς υπαλλήλους ... είδες τη ΔΕΗ τι την βάλανε και πούλησε;

----------


## filthmaniac

φαντάζεστε ο ήλιος να έστελνε τις ακτίνες του με WiFi?  :Smile:  ενα μπάνιο το καλοκαίρι θα αρκούσε για μια ζωή κάπνισμα.. 
Παλιά ο κόσμος πέθαινε στα 30-40, απο μια απλή γρίπη, μετά πέθαινε απο τις συνέπειες των πολέμων και των χημικών-πυρινικών όπλων, τώρα ο κόσμος πεθαίνει απο την ασύρματη τεχνολογία, απο πτώσεις αεροπλάνων και απο ηλεκτροπληξίες..
αυτό θα πει εξέλιξη... 
technology hysteria

----------


## ZackNV

Πριν λίγο καιρό είδα ένα νοτκυμαντέρ του BBC που απεδίκνυε, πέρα από οποιαδήποτε αμφιβολία, ότι το WiFi είναι επικίνδυνο για την υγεία και ότι υπάρχει συγκάληψη γύρω από τους κινδύνους που κρύβει η χρήση του (η οποία είναι τρομακτικά επικίνδυνη ότι κατεβάζει κανείς κάτι και βρίσκεται μπροστά απ' τον Η/Υ). Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να πιστεύει ότι όλα αυτά είναι υπερβολές, δικό του θέμα. Το  σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν θα πάψουν οι κινδύνοι αν δεν πιστεύουμε σ' αυτούς.

ΥΓ - Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να έχω ανεβάσει το ντοκυμαντέρ αυτό στο δίκτυο. Επειδή όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν επιτρέπεται να βάζουμε λινκ για τέτοιου είδους αρχεία δεν το προώθησα στο adslgr.

----------


## goddesszoi

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ίσως ένα από όλα αυτά δεν θα μας πείραζε....Αλλά όλα αυτά μαζί συν τις ώρες που είμαστε εκτεθειμένοι...Ε τότε ναι..Κάποιο πρόβλημα θα δημιουργείται!! :Sad:

----------


## rockstarhs

Εδω μεσα ολοι οσοι μπαινουν ασχολουνται με την τεχνολογια.Ε απο ολους εσας περιμενω να εχετε ανοιχτο μυαλο. Δεν περιμενω απο εναν αγραμματο ανθρωπο να μπορει να απαντησει στην ερωτηση για την ακτινολοβολια αλλα απο ανθρωπο που ασχολειται το απαιτω να ξερει!
Γιατι υπηρχε περιπτωση ΝΑ ΜΗΝ επιρεαζει το WI-FI?Δεν ξερω καμια ασυρματη τεχνολογιια που ΝΑ ΜΗΝ πειραζει!
Αυτο που σιγουρα ισχυει ειναι οτι ολες οι τεχνολογιες δεν πειραζουν το ιδιο.Αλλα ΟΛΕΣ πειραζουν.
Και πραγματικα εχω βαρεθει να ακουω την φραση "ε καλα τωρα λες και μονο αυτο πειραζει".
Δηλαδη πως το βλεπετε το θεμα ακριβως για να καταλαβω..
Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε να μην ασχολουμαστε ουτε με την ανακυκλωση, ουτε με τα χημικα αποβλητα, ουτε με Ιρακ και το κακο μου εκαναν καποιοι εκει, ουτε με τα πυρινικα, ουτε με τα μεταλλαγμενα,ουτε με τα προιοντα που δεν εχουν CE κτλ
Οσο το λιγοτερο εκτιθεται ο ανθρωπος σε ουσιες/καταστασεις που δεν ειναι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ΟΚ τοσο το καλυτερο.
Και θελεις να εχεις σσυρματο router..φροντιζε ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ να το κλεινεις οταν δεν το χρειαζεσαι.
Δεν ειπα να μην δεχομαστε την εξεληξη αλλα βρε παιδια με ρεγουλα δηλαδη.
Καλυτερα προληψη παρα οταν γινει  το κακο να τρεχουμε

----------


## EnDLess

> Εδω μεσα ολοι οσοι μπαινουν ασχολουνται με την τεχνολογια.Ε απο ολους εσας περιμενω να εχετε ανοιχτο μυαλο. Δεν περιμενω απο εναν αγραμματο ανθρωπο να μπορει να απαντησει στην ερωτηση για την ακτινολοβολια αλλα απο ανθρωπο που ασχολειται το απαιτω να ξερει!
> Γιατι υπηρχε περιπτωση ΝΑ ΜΗΝ επιρεαζει το WI-FI?Δεν ξερω καμια ασυρματη τεχνολογιια που ΝΑ ΜΗΝ πειραζει!
> Αυτο που σιγουρα ισχυει ειναι οτι ολες οι τεχνολογιες δεν πειραζουν το ιδιο.Αλλα ΟΛΕΣ πειραζουν.
> Και πραγματικα εχω βαρεθει να ακουω την φραση "ε καλα τωρα λες και μονο αυτο πειραζει".
> Δηλαδη πως το βλεπετε το θεμα ακριβως για να καταλαβω..
> Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε να μην ασχολουμαστε ουτε με την ανακυκλωση, ουτε με τα χημικα αποβλητα, ουτε με Ιρακ και το κακο μου εκαναν καποιοι εκει, ουτε με τα πυρινικα, ουτε με τα μεταλλαγμενα,ουτε με τα προιοντα που δεν εχουν CE κτλ
> Οσο το λιγοτερο εκτιθεται ο ανθρωπος σε ουσιες/καταστασεις που δεν ειναι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ΟΚ τοσο το καλυτερο.
> Και θελεις να εχεις σσυρματο router..φροντιζε ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ να το κλεινεις οταν δεν το χρειαζεσαι.
> Δεν ειπα να μην δεχομαστε την εξεληξη αλλα βρε παιδια με ρεγουλα δηλαδη.
> Καλυτερα προληψη παρα οταν γινει  το κακο να τρεχουμε


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.
Η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ , φυσικά υπάρχουν κάποια όρια ασφαλείας. Τα 2watt του κινητού δεν είναι τίποτα σε απόσταση πχ 2μέτρων όταν όμως είναι στα 5εκ από το κεφάλι σου τότε πειράζει πολύ. 

Μην το παρακάνουμε με καλώδια και μετασχηματιστες, σίγουρα όταν ένας αγωγός διέπεται από ρεύμα παράγει η/μ πεδίο αλλά υπάρχουν είπαμε και τα όρια ασφαλείας, τώρα αν κάποιος μένει κάτω από πυλώνα υψηλής τάσης τότε τι να πω...

Γιατί η τηλεόραση και οθόνες καθοδικού λυχνία δεν παράγουν??? 
Πιστεύω στην καθημερινότητα το κινητό, το πιστολάκι και ο φούρνος μ/κ είναι το χειρότερο.

ΥΓ Κλείστε το wifi αν δεν το χρειάζεστε και πάρτε LCD :One thumb up:

----------


## 21century

Καλά για την LCD συμφωνούμε όλοι μας αλλά δεν μας πειράζει άραγε έστω και η απειροελάχιστη ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπουν οι οθονες ή τα πεδία ππου δημιουργούνται γύρω από τον υπολογιστή μας? Δεν μας ενοχλεί άραγε ότι μιλάμε με το κινητό μας μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο ή σε κλειστούς χώρους? Δεν μας πειράζει άραγε η ακτινοβολία της τηλεόρασης όταν παίζει μάλιστα αρκετές ώρες και μας περιάζει το wi-fi όταν πάντα είμαστε σε απόσταση από το ρούτερ ή το μικρό AP που έχουμε στο σπίτι μας? Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει υπερβολή και φυσικά ξαναλέω ότι εδώ ισχύει το γνωστό Παν μέτρον άριστον..

----------


## opener

> *SOS για τις ακτινοβολίες από κινητά και συσκευές!*
> 
> Zούμε περικυκλωμένοι από συσκευές που εκπέμπουν μη ιονίζουσες ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες. Κινητά, ασύρματα τηλέφωνα, οικιακές συσκευές, πολλές από τις οποίες τις θεωρούμε αθώες (φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων, σεσουάρ). Πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο πείραμα που έγινε ποτέ με πειραματόζωο τον άνθρωπο. Το δραματικό σήμα κινδύνου εξέπεμψε ένα διεθνές συνέδριο που έγινε στις 17 Δεκεμβρίου στην Ιταλία. Ερευνητές από πολλές χώρες εκτίμησαν τους κινδύνους απ' αυτές τις ακτινοβολίες και παρουσίασαν εργασίες των οποίων τα ευρήματα σοκάρουν. Ακτινοβολίες που ευθύνονται για καρκινογενέσεις, τη νόσο Αλτσχάιμερ, την καταστροφή του DNA, την παιδική λευχαιμία. Βιολογικές βλάβες για τις οποίες παρουσιάστηκαν έρευνες που εξηγούν το βιοχημικό μηχανισμό που τις προκαλεί. Στο συνέδριο παρενέβησαν 15 προσκεκλημένοι ομιλητές (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο καθηγητής Βιοχημείας Χρ. Γεωργίου, που μας παρουσιάζει τις εργασίες του συνεδρίου) και μετείχαν 100 επιστήμονες. Θεωρείται από τα πιο υψηλού επιπέδου συνέδρια ανεξάρτητων ερευνητών αυτού του τομέα.
> 
> Στις 17-12-2007, το Ιταλικό Ανώτατο Ινστιτούτο για την Πρόληψη και Ασφάλεια στο χώρο Εργασίας (ISPESL) διοργάνωσε στη Βενετία το συνέδριο της Διεθνούς Επιτροπής για την Ηλεκτρομαγνητική Ασφάλεια (ΔΕΗΑ: www.icems.eu), με θέμα «Βάσεις της βιοηλεκτρομαγνητικής: Προς μια νέα λογική στην εκτίμηση του κινδύνου» έκθεσης των πολιτών στις μη ιονίζουσες ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες.
> 
> Σ' αυτές περιλαμβάνονται οι ακτινοβολίες πολύ χαμηλής συχνότητας (π.χ. από πυλώνες υψηλής τάσης, ηλεκτρικές συσκευές) και οι ακτινοβολίες ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (π.χ. από κινητά και ασύρματα τηλέφωνα, κεραίες τηλεφωνίας και ραδιοτηλεοπτικών σταθμών, φούρνους μικροκυμάτων). 
> 
> Οι σύνεδροι (από ΗΠΑ, Κίνα, Ιταλία, Σουηδία και Ελλάδα) ανέπτυξαν τα επιστημονικά τους ευρήματα για τις επιπτώσεις των ακτινοβολιών στη δημόσια υγεία και έκαναν τις ακόλουθες διαπιστώσεις:
> ...


http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112

----------


## kran

Παιδιά, χωρίς να είαι ειδήμον στις ακτινοβολίες, θεωρώ ότι το κινητό είναι το πιο επιβλαβές.

Αυτό το κατάλαβα μια μέρα που έκανα μια παρουσίαση και είχα ανοιχτό στο laptop το powerpoint και δίπλα το τηλέφωνο.
Όλα πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι που χτύπησε το κινητό.....
Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έγινε.





Άρχισαν τα slides να αλλάζουν μόνα τους  :Scared: 
Ούτε στην ζώνη του λυκόφωτος δεν έχει συμβεί αυτό.

Φαντασου τι επίδραση έχει στο μυαλό μας το κινητό όταν το κολλάμε στο αυτι....

----------


## opener

Off Topic


		Χθες αργα το βραδυ στην ΕΤ1 ειχε ενα θεμα σχετικα με την ρυπανση του περιβαλλοντος,
τα μεταλλαγμενα, την αδιαφορια των εταιρειων για τις επιπτωσεις που εχουν τα προιοντα τους στους ανθρωπους προκειμενου να εχουν μεγαλυτερα κερδη και αλλα πολλα.
Σε μια στιγμη ενας, ειπε σαν παραδειγμα, οτι ειμαστε σαν τους πρωτους αεροπορους που με τα αυτοσχεδια αεροπλανα τους εκαναν δοκιμες για να πεταξουν.
Ελεγε λοιπον οτι φυγαμε και εμεις απο την ακρη του γκρεμου με το αυτοσχεδιο αεροπλανο μας
και νομιζουμε οτι πεταμε προς τα πανω ακολουθωντας τους νομους της αεροδυναμικης.
Στην πραγματικοτητα ομως πηγαινουμε προς τα κατω ακολουθωντας τον νομο της βαρυτητας,
απλα αυτην την στιγμη δεν το καταλαβαινουμε γιατι ειμαστε στο κενο, το που παμε θα το καταλαβουμε αργα, οταν πια σκασουμε στο εδαφος ολοι μαζι.

----------


## opener

Για να ξαναγυρισω στο θεμα μας, για την ταμπακιερα (σελιδα 10, μηνυμα 150, αρθρο της ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑΣ) κανεις ?

----------


## GTS

Τι να πούμε, εγώ τα έχω πει, όπως και άλλοι, στη σωστή βάση πάντα και χωρίς τρομολαγνεία....οι επιστήμονες είναι σίγουροι για τις μη θερμικές επιδράσεις της μη ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας, απλά ψάχνονται ακόμα φαίνεται στο τι αυτές είναι ακριβώς καθώς και τους μηχανισμούς που τις προκαλούν....το θέμα είναι ιατρικό-βιολογικό και εμείς είμαστε μόνο δέκτες έρευνας, δε μπορούμε να έχουμε φυσικά πρωτογενή άποψη ως μη ειδικοί...

----------


## wireless_surfer

εγώ πάντως είμαι πλέον σε "shit high and watch" φάση και για να κλείσω με τις ρήσεις απο πλευράς μου 

αλλά θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μας ως Κράτος, να δηλώσουμε ποικιλοτρόπως, πως λάβαμε γνώση και έχουμε αντίληψη, όλων αυτών των ερευνών (ήδη αφορίσαμε τον Μαργαρίτη, ομως πλέον μάλλον μαζεύτηκαν πολλοί)
Αλλιώς υποβιβάζουμε τους εαυτούς μας (ή απλά τους "άλλους) είτε με τον λόγο (αντιδραστικοί είπαν) είτε με την ράβδο (έλλειψη-απόκρυψη ενημέρωσης) σε _πραγματικά_ τριτοκοσμικές χώρες ή όπως είναι πιο εύκολο, σε χειραγωγημένους τριτοκοσμικούς πληθυσμούς και υποκουλτούρες. 
Γερμανία και Γαλλία ήδη θέτουν μέτρα για το wifi, άλλες χώρες θα κατεβάσουν ή ήδη έχουν κατεβάσει ακόμα περισσότερο τα ήδη χαμηλά επιτρεπτά όρια των κινητών και ψοφάνε στην ενημέρωση απο τα μέσα κι εμείς έχουμε μέινει στο οτι "είμαστε χαμηλότερα απο τα όρια που έχει θέσει η ΕΕ".... προ 15ετίας...
 Απορώ πως υπάρχει έστω και ένας Έλληνας που νοιώθει ασφαλής και καλυμένος απο ένα αρχέγονο και κατά το ελάχιστο και απλά "κατ'απόλυτην ανάγκην" ενημερωμένο Σϋνταγμα.

Επίσης πιστεύω πως δεν χρειάζεται καν να πειστεί κανείς απο όλους, δεδομένα υπάρχουν, τα μόνα που διακυβεύονται πλέον (και διατηρούν την βλακεία ως πέπλο) είναι οι "πολιτικoοικονομικές  τάσεις".
 U know "κοκόρια" vs "συντηρητικών" . 
Προσωπικά (εγώ) *δεν αποδέχομαι* καμμία εμμονή και απόλυτη ταύτιση με αυτά κι εφόσον μιλάμε για πολιτισμένα και καλλιεργημένα άτομα. Τα συμφέροντα είναι σε άλλο εξάμηνο  :Razz: 

(Επι)Πλέον ο πολίτης έχει ενημέρωση απο το διαδίκτυο και χώρο για να αποτυπώσει την άποψή του. Φτάνει να ξέρει που και βέβαια τι γράφει.

----------


## Sovjohn

ΟΚ...Να πούμε και 2 πράγματα με το όνομα τους:

Η κεραιολαγνεία ("Ουυυυυυ πάρτε αυτά τα πράγματα του Σατανά απ το κεφάλι μας!!!") συνήθως εκδηλώνεται σε διάφορους δήμους και κοινότητες της χώρας, και αυτό συμβαίνει παγκόσμια, όταν κάποιος-κάποιοι, τοπικοί άρχοντες ως επί το πλέιστον, θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν "φιλολαϊκό προφίλ".

Το να εγκαθιστώνται κεραίες κρυφά, δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο, ούτε κατ'αποκλειστικότητα ελληνικό. Και στην Αγγλία είχε γίνει σχετικό ρεπορτάζ, όπου ρεπόρτερ του BBC επισκέφθηκε όλες τις εταιρίες κινητής και ισχυρίστηκε ότι είχε ταράτσα διαθέσιμη για κεραία σε πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή του Λονδίνου. Του πρόσφεραν διάφορα ποσά, ανάλογα την εταιρία, για να την έχει εκεί, ως ΜΗΝΙΑΙΟ ΕΝΟΙΚΙΟ (και του έφτανε, με αυτό το ποσό, να μην δουλεύει καν που λέει ο λόγος), και φυσικά την καμούφλαραν οι ίδιοι να μοιάζει σαν καμινάδα ή κάτι ανάλογο.

Από κει και πέρα, φυσικά όλες οι ακτινοβολίες έχουν κάποιες συνέπειες, είτε είναι Wi-Fi είτε 3G είτε GSM900/DCS1800. Οι παράγοντες που κάνουν διαφορετική την συνέπεια που μπορεί να έχουν, είναι η χρονική διάρκεια της έκθεσης στην ακτινοβολία, ο τύπος και η ισχύς της ακτινοβολίας, και το πως ακριβώς εννοούμε την έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία.

Με παλιότερα κινητά κυρίως, όντως μπορούσε να πιάσει κάποιον πονοκέφαλο μετά από ώρα (>15') συνεχόμενης χρήσης, κάτι που έχει μειωθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να έχει κάποιος προοπτικές για μελλοντικά προβλήματα αν μιλάει στο κινητό του 10+++ ώρες / μήνα από περιοχή / σημείο που δεν έχει καλό σήμα (=μέγιστη ισχύς εκπομπής, διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη) χωρίς hands-free, από έναν που κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλά σε περιοχή με καλό σήμα, με bluetooth ακουστικό, κτλ κτλ κτλ. Δεν υπάρχει σαφές συμπέρασμα για το πόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα μπορεί να αναπτύξει κάποιος, γιατί όλα έχουν να κάνουν με τα ατομικά χαρακτηριστικά και τις συνθήκες του καθενός (σωματότυπος, μάζα, λίπος σώματος, τοποθεσία, ισχύς εκπομπής, μοντέλο κινητού τηλεφώνου, crosstalk, shadowing of signal, και άλλα).

Ακόμα και οι εργαστηριακές δοκιμές, σε αυτόν τον τομέα, πάσχουν σχετικά, γιατί αναπαριστούν συγκεκριμένα "σενάρια" χρήσης, που όμως μπορεί να διαφέρουν κατά πολύ στην πραγματικότητα.

Άλλη ακτινοβολία θα δεχτεί / απορροφήσει ένας αγρότης, ύψους 1.80 και βάρους 100 κιλών, σε ένα χωριό, όπου η μόνη κυψέλη θα είναι ένα macro-cell με εμβέλεια όλο το χωριό, με ένα κινητό Nokia XXXX, στο δίκτυο της Vodafone με 2G, χωρίς ενεργό GPRS, και άλλη ένας εργαζόμενος στην πόλη, ύψους 1.85 και βάρους 90 κιλών, στο μετρό, με ένα pico-cell που προφανώς παρέχει σήμα μόνο μέσα στο σταθμό του μετρό, με ένα κινητό Samsung XXXX στο 3G δίκτυο της Cosmote, με data/3G ενεργά ενώ μιλάει σε video call.

Τα σενάρια λοιπόν είναι πολλά και δεν μετριούνται εργαστηριακά εύκολα, ή μάλλον οι μετρήσεις δεν αντικατοπτρίζουν τις πραγματικές (και πραγματικά πολυποίκιλες) συνθήκες που μπορεί να επικρατούν.

Συνυπολογίζοντας και την μορφολογία του εδάφους / αντανακλάσεις, το "να έχει κάποιος σήμα" σε μια περιοχή εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες στο κάτω-κάτω, και κάτι βασικό ειδικά στις πόλεις που υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες ψηλά κτίρια που "κόβουν" το σήμα αλλά και εκατοντάδες ταυτόχρονοι χρήστες σε όλες τις περιοχές, είναι η διασπορά πολλών κεραιών, κάτι που δεν είναι αναγκαίο να γίνει σε ένα χωριό των 500 κατοίκων. 

Τέτοια θέματα, όπως το πόσες κεραίες / κυψέλες υπάρχουν, και η διαθεσιμότητα της υπηρεσίας, πρέπει να έχουν υπ' όψη τους οι εταιρίες κινητής όταν προγραμματίζουν το δίκτυο τους. Για αυτό ακριβώς είναι συνήθως αρκετά δύσκολο να πάρετε τηλέφωνο μέσα σε ένα στάδιο, με 50.000 κόσμο, αμέσως μετά από ένα γκολ, για να το περιγράψετε στους φίλους σας - γιατί αυτό θέλουν να κάνουν πολλοί ακόμα.

Για να συνοψίσω, οι κίνδυνοι ενός κινητού, μόνο και μόνο από το γεγονός της ισχύος του, και του που βρίσκεται όταν λειτουργεί - δίπλα στον εγκέφαλο μας-, το κάνει αρκετά δυνητικά πιο επικίνδυνο για το οτιδήποτε σε σχέση με μια συσκευή απλού wifi που εκπέμπει αρκετές φορές λιγότερο, και δεν είναι "πάνω στο δέρμα μας", ούτε η εκπομπή της γίνεται με κάποια κατευθυντική κεραία ΕΠΑΝΩ ΜΑΣ- ακολουθεί την διασπορά που υπάρχει σε όλες τις σχετικές συσκευές, και η ακτινοβολία εκπέμπεται γύρω από τη συσκευή.

Όσο λοιπόν κάποιοι δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι το να έχουν περισσότερες κεραίες (που εκπέμπουν επίσης χαμηλά) για να μειώσουν την ακτινοβολία των κινητών (που δεν εκπέμπουν πάντα χαμηλά) λόγω "καλού σήματος", είναι υπέρ τους, τόσο θα κάνουμε αυτές τις συζητήσεις, μάταια.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά λόγια που λέμε για να τα πούμε. Ναι, ας αποφεύγει κανείς την έκθεση σε ακτινοβολία κάθε είδους όταν μπορεί, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να το κάνουμε και σημαία μας. Αποδεδειγμένα, πολλή μεγαλύτερη ζημιά προκαλεί ένα σύστημα με καλώδια και υποσταθμούς υψηλής τάσης στους κατοίκους της εκεί περιοχής, παρά μια κεραία wifi σε μια ταράτσα. Όσο περισσότερο το συνειδητοποιήσουν αυτό οι "κεραιολάγνοι" τόσο το καλύτερο για όλους.

Αυτό που προσωπικά αποθαρρύνω τον κόσμο από το να κάνει, είναι να καταργεί το σταθερό του τηλέφωνο, κάτι που τελευταία συμβαίνει όλο και περισσότερο. Στην εποχή των δωρεάν αστικών / υπεραστικών από σταθερά, πολλοί επιμένουν να κάνουν όλες τους τις κλήσεις από κινητά, ακόμα και αν είναι σπίτι τους / στο γραφείο τους. Αυτό είναι κάτι που απλά δηλώνει "τα θέλει ο πωπός τους" για οποιαδήποτε συνέπεια προκύψει το 2030 από την ακτινοβολία, γιατί μιλάνε για πλάκα 10++ ώρες σύνολο αντί για π.χ. 3 κάθε μήνα...Και αντιτίθεμαι σε αυτή την ιδέα.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας διαβάζοντας αυτό το ποστ, και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασε υπερβολικά η άποψη μου, ως πτυχιούχου στο θέμα (ή μάλλον, και σε αυτό το θέμα), χωρίς να είμαι μηχανικός για να γνωρίζω ακριβή μεγέθη τάσης /ισχύος, κτλ, ωστόσο.

----------


## opener

Διαβαζω (απο οτι λενε αυτοι που ειναι σε θεση να γνωριζουν) οτι με τα σημερινα δεδομενα,
ο ενας στους δυο ανδρες και η μια στις τρεις γυναικες θα πανε απο καρκινο.

Θεωρω οτι το ευκολοτερο δεν σημαινει παντα και καλυτερο.

Νομιζω επισης οτι η αυξηση του μεσου ορου ζωης λεει την μιση αληθεια, θα ηθελα να ηξερα
αν υπαρχει αυξηση του μεσου ορου νορμαλ ζωης, γιατι στατιστικα και αυτοι που ειναι πχ στην εντατικη, η παλι αυτοι που πασχουν απο Αλτσχαιμερ θεωρουνται ζωντανοι.

Συμφωνω με αυτα που γραφει παραπανω o φιλος οzma στην δευτερη παραγραφο του.

----------


## Tiberius

> Δε νομίζω ότι έχεις καταλάβει για τι πράγμα μιλάς....τέτοια απόδοση της έννοιας του μέτρου, μόνο παιδί δημοτικού θα μπορούσε να κάνει....τέλος το οφτόπικ
> 
> Το "ΤΕΛΟΣ" σου εγώ δε το εννοώ....τι θα πει ο μ.ο. ζωής ανεβαίνει? Και πού οφείλεται αυτό? Στο ότι η ακτινοβολία δε βλάπτει?


Οι ακτινοβολίες είναι ψίλοι στα άχυρα, εγώ προσωπικά απο καμιά ακτινοβολία κινητού ή υπολογιστή έχω νιώσει να απειλείται ζημιά στην υγεία, να μου έλεγες το πιοτό ή το τσιγάρο θα συμφωνούσα με τα χίλια.
Οτι οι ακτινοβολίες έχουν βοηθήσει στην καταπολέμηση μέχρι τώρα ανίατων ασθενειών είναι γεγονός, έχουν βοηθήσει και στην μεγάλη πρόοδο της ιατρικής επιστήμης γιατί δέν τα λέτε?

Άν κάτι αισθάνεστα να πάει στραβά με την υγεία σας πρέπει αυτό να το αναζητήσετε πρώτα απ'όλα στον άσχημο τρόπο ζωής, στο άγχος, τις κακές σχέσεις με τους συνανθρώπους. Μόλις λύστε κατα το μέτρο του δυνατού αυτά τα προβλήματα που μας φθείρουν σωματικά και ψυχολογικά σε συνδιασμό με το ποτό και το τσιγάρο τότε ψάξτε τις αιτίες της βλάβης της υγείας στις ακτινοβολίες.

----------


## opener

> Οι ακτινοβολίες είναι ψίλοι στα άχυρα, εγώ προσωπικά απο καμιά ακτινοβολία κινητού ή υπολογιστή έχω νιώσει να απειλείται ζημιά στην υγεία, να μου έλεγες το πιοτό ή το τσιγάρο θα συμφωνούσα με τα χίλια.
> Οτι οι ακτινοβολίες έχουν βοηθήσει στην καταπολέμηση μέχρι τώρα ανίατων ασθενειών είναι γεγονός, έχουν βοηθήσει και στην μεγάλη πρόοδο της ιατρικής επιστήμης γιατί δέν τα λέτε?
> 
> Άν κάτι αισθάνεστα να πάει στραβά με την υγεία σας πρέπει αυτό να το αναζητήσετε πρώτα απ'όλα στον άσχημο τρόπο ζωής, στο άγχος, τις κακές σχέσεις με τους συνανθρώπους. Μόλις λύστε κατα το μέτρο του δυνατού αυτά τα προβλήματα που μας φθείρουν σωματικά και ψυχολογικά σε συνδιασμό με το ποτό και το τσιγάρο τότε ψάξτε τις αιτίες της βλάβης της υγείας στις ακτινοβολίες.



Εγω παντως δεν με βλεπω καλα, μαλλον πρεπει να παω σε ψυχιατρο.

----------


## opener

> ......Έχω δηλώσει κατ' επανάληψη ότι οι μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες, προκαλούν ΜΟΝΟ θερμικά αποτελέσματα. Τα όποια μη θερμικά, είναι ακόμα στη σφαίρα της εικασίας και στο στάδιο της απόδειξης....


Φιλε Νικαετε, επειδη δεν ειμαι ειδικος και θελω να μαθω, 
αυτα που αναγραφονται στο αρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπιας σχετικα με τις μη ιονιζουσες ακτινοβολιες αναφερονται και σε μη θερμικα αποτελεσματα η οχι?

----------


## Νικαετός

> 


Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα... προχώρα. 




> Φιλε Νικαετε, επειδη δεν ειμαι ειδικος και θελω να μαθω, 
> αυτα που αναγραφονται στο αρθρο της Ελευθεροτυπιας σχετικα με τις μη ιονιζουσες ακτινοβολιες αναφερονται και σε μη θερμικα αποτελεσματα η οχι?


Μιλάει για τα μη θερμικά αποτελέσματα, τα οποία τμήμα της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, προσπαθεί εναγωνίως να αποδείξει πως υπάρχουν, για να μπορέσει να προωθήσει πατενταρισμένα από τους ίδιους προϊόντα "δήθεν" προστασίας... (κακό καρφί, αλλά οι πράξεις του κ. Μ. αυτό δείχνουν) 

@ Wireless, έλα εδώ τώρα. Χαίρομαι που επί τέλους επανήλθαμε σε "μετρήσιμους" όρους και ξεφύγαμε από την φιλοσοφία...(Βρείτε μου λογική και μέτρο στο εγχείρημα των αφών Ράιτ ή στον Ροβεσπιέρο και ελάτε να τα ξαναπούμε. Ώστε η θυσία των 300 ήταν μέτρο... σωστά..." 

Μιλάμε λοιπόν για την ενέργεια των φωτονίων της Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας. Ακριβώς εκεί είναι όλο το κόλπο. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον Planck, η ενέργεια εκπέμπεται και απορροφάται από την ύλη (άτομα) ΑΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ...με την μορφή φωτονίων (κβάντων) ενέργειας Ε= h.f (f η συχνότητα της ακτινοβολίας). 

Συνεχίζουμε later on...

----------


## Νικαετός

Κατ' αρχήν μάθε να μιλάς χωρίς να επιτίθεσαι στον συνομιλητή σου. Βασική αρχή. Στη συνέχεια. 

Τον κ. Μ. δεν τον χαρακτήρισα εγώ απατεώνα και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν χαρακτήρισα απατεωνιά την έρευνα. 
Απατεωνιά χαρακτήρισα την ανακοίνωση "συμπερασμάτων" και αποτελεσμάτων της όπως και μόνος σου χαρακτηρίζεις "σε εμβρυϊκό στάδιο" ευρισκομένης έρευνας.  Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς ειδικός για να το καταλάβει αυτό. 

Νομίζω πως έγραψα όσο μπορώ πιο καθαρά την άποψή μου. Για να υπάρξουν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα θα πρέπει οι έρευνες να κρατήσουν χρονικό διάστημα συγκρίσιμο με τον Μ.Ο. ζωής του ανθρώπου. Έως τότε μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Όλες οι ανακοινώσεις συμφωνούν και συγκλίνουν στο εξής: 

Επειδή η ασύρματη τεχνολογία είναι σχετικά πρόσφατα ΔΕΝ έχουν μελετηθεί τα αποτελέσματά της στον άνθρωπο, τόσο ώστε να εξαχθούν ΑΣΦΑΛΗ συμπεράσματα με το αν είναι ή όχι επικίνδυνη. 'Αρα καλό είναι να προσέχουμε. Έχεις εσύ  δει διαφορετική επίσημη ανακοίνωση ?? Στο προηγούμενο συμφωνώ 100%. Από αυτό το σημείο όμως, μέχρι να φτάνουμε στην ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ άκρη, των γεγονότων και συμπεριφορών της κυρά Μαρίκας, που ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ότι ο ρούτερ του κανακάρη της, προκάλεσε καρκίνο στην γειτόνισσα, νομίζω πως είναι πολύ μακρύς. Αυτό λέω και τίποτα διαφορετικό. Ελπίζω να μην (ξανα) παραφράσεις τα γραφόμενά μου. 

Ειδικός σε θέματα βιολογικών επιδράσεων σαφώς και ΔΕΝ είμαι. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα πως είμαι άσχετος. Όμως τις "έρευνες" του κυρίου Μ. και τις "πατενταρισμένες ευρεσιτεχνίες" του, ΔΕΝ τις καταγγέλλω εγώ, αλλά οι συνάδελφοί του. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, για να συνεχίσουμε τα προηγούμενα σχετικά με την ενέργεια των Η/Μ ακτινοβολιών, ένα όσο το δυνατόν απλούστερο παράδειγμα. Η ενέργεια που απορροφά ο εγκέφαλος του ανθρώπου από μια ΑΠΛΗ ακτινογραφία οδοντιατρική, είναι αρκετές φορές μεγαλύτερη από την ενέργεια που θα απορροφήσει από τις ΜΗ ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες, σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής του. Θα συμφωνούμε, ελπίζω, πως θεωρούμε την δόση αυτή ακίνδυνη για την ζωή του ανθρώπου. (f ακτινοβολίας περίπου ίση με 3 x 10^18 Hz ενώ f μη ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας περίπου ίση με  3 x 10^14 Ηz) και αυτό για ΚΑΘΕ ένα φωτόνιο ακτινοβολίας. Υπάρχει επίσης μια ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά. Η ενέργεια των ακτίνων Χ προκαλεί ΙΟΝΙΣΜΟ των ατόμων = χημικές ρίζες = πιθανός καρκίνος, ενώ η ενέργεια των μη ιονιζουσών ακτινοβολιών ΔΕΝ προκαλεί ιονισμό των ατόμων. ΔΕΝ. 

Τέλος από την πλευρά αυτή. 

Ο μηχανισμός σχηματισμού πρωτεϊνών, δεν είναι γνωστός ούτε οι παράγοντες που τον επηρρεάζουν. Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, δεν μπορούμε να εγγυηθούμε ότι οι ΜΗ ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες δεν προκαλούν ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ αλλοιώσεις και βλάβες στον μηχανισμό αυτό. Προσέξτε όμως ΜΑΚΡΟΠΡΟΘΕΣΜΑ. Αυτό το μακροπρόθεσμα μπορεί να σημαίνει από 10 έως και 500 χρόνια, ίσως και περισσότερο. Στατιστικά θα έλεγα, πως οι πιθανότητες είναι ελάχιστες, λιγότερο από 2- 3% στη διάρκεια ζωής ενός ανθρώπου.

Υστερία λοιπόν (πάντα κατά την δική μου άποψη) δεν δικαιολογείται. Ελπίζω να έγιναν αντιληπτές οι απόψεις μου.

----------


## GTS

> Κατ' αρχήν μάθε να μιλάς χωρίς να επιτίθεσαι στον συνομιλητή σου. Βασική αρχή. Στη συνέχεια. 
> 
> Τον κ. Μ. δεν τον χαρακτήρισα εγώ απατεώνα και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν χαρακτήρισα απατεωνιά την έρευνα. 
> Απατεωνιά χαρακτήρισα την ανακοίνωση "συμπερασμάτων" και αποτελεσμάτων της όπως και μόνος σου χαρακτηρίζεις "σε εμβρυϊκό στάδιο" ευρισκομένης έρευνας.  Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς ειδικός για να το καταλάβει αυτό. 
> 
> Νομίζω πως έγραψα όσο μπορώ πιο καθαρά την άποψή μου. Για να υπάρξουν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα θα πρέπει οι έρευνες να κρατήσουν χρονικό διάστημα συγκρίσιμο με τον Μ.Ο. ζωής του ανθρώπου. Έως τότε μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Όλες οι ανακοινώσεις συμφωνούν και συγκλίνουν στο εξής: 
> 
> Επειδή η ασύρματη τεχνολογία είναι σχετικά πρόσφατα ΔΕΝ έχουν μελετηθεί τα αποτελέσματά της στον άνθρωπο, τόσο ώστε να εξαχθούν ΑΣΦΑΛΗ συμπεράσματα με το αν είναι ή όχι επικίνδυνη. 'Αρα καλό είναι να προσέχουμε. Έχεις εσύ  δει διαφορετική επίσημη ανακοίνωση ?? Στο προηγούμενο συμφωνώ 100%. Από αυτό το σημείο όμως, μέχρι να φτάνουμε στην ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ άκρη, των γεγονότων και συμπεριφορών της κυρά Μαρίκας, που ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ότι ο ρούτερ του κανακάρη της, προκάλεσε καρκίνο στην γειτόνισσα, νομίζω πως είναι πολύ μακρύς. Αυτό λέω και τίποτα διαφορετικό. Ελπίζω να μην (ξανα) παραφράσεις τα γραφόμενά μου. 
> 
> ...


Πρώτον, δε ξέρω τον κ. Μ., ούτε με ενδιαφέρει. Βρίσκω εξαιρετικά γκεμπελική όμως τη μέθοδό σου, να παίρνεις ως παραδείγμα μερικούς γραφικούς και να σπιλώνεις τους πραγματικούς επιστήμονες-ερευνητές που ασχολούνται *σοβαρά* με το θέμα.

Δεύτερον, για σένα τι είναι ασφαλές συμπέρασμα? Εμένα, όπως και σε όλους τους επιστήμονες, αρκούν ενδείξεις ότι κάτι βλάπτει, έτσι ώστε να παρθούν μέτρα προφύλαξης του κοινού από αυτό. Και για το καρκίνο οι επιστήμονες δε ξέρουν τον ακριβή μηχανισμό που τον προκαλεί, ΕΝΤΟΥΤΟΙΣ έχουν χαρακτηριστεί τροφές, χημικά προϊόντα και χίλια δυο άλλα, ως καρκινογόνες ουσίες. Σιγά μη χρειαστεί να βγει και καμιά εξίσωση που να περιγράφει τον καρκίνο.

Τρίτον, στη τρίτη σου παράγραφο, ως δια μαγείας μεταμορφώνεις και ανατρέπεις τις μέχρι τώρα απόψεις σου και συμφωνείς μαζί μου. "Άρα καλο είναι να προσέχουμε" -δηλ. μέτρον άριστον και μη μας αναφέρεις και τον Κύρο Γρανάζη τώρα, έλεος- είναι δική σου και δική μου έκφραση. Εύγε. Όλοι αυτό λέμε.

Τέταρτον, το τι είναι ιονίζουσα ή μη ακτινοβολία επέτρεψέ μου να γνωρίζω ίσως καλύτερα από εσένα. Αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί ταυτίζεις τη βλαπτική επίδραση της ακτινοβολίας με τη συχνότητα. Η συχνότητα που θεωρείται ως η πλέον ύποπτη για βλαπτικές μη θερμικές επιδράσεις είναι των 50Hz. Φαντάζομαι ξέρεις για τι μιλάω....ο Planck ο καημένος δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά, μη λέτε ό,τι θέλετε αν δεν το κατανοήτε.

Πέμπτον, συμφωνώ σε γενικές γραμμές επίσης με την τελευταία σου παράγραφο. Μία ερώτηση όμως: αυτό το 2-3%, έχεις κάποια πηγή που να το επιβεβαιώνει....? Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε.....

----------


## CMS

> Κατ' αρχήν μάθε να μιλάς χωρίς να επιτίθεσαι στον συνομιλητή σου. Βασική αρχή. Στη συνέχεια. 
> 
> Τον κ. Μ. δεν τον χαρακτήρισα εγώ απατεώνα και σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν χαρακτήρισα απατεωνιά την έρευνα. 
> Απατεωνιά χαρακτήρισα την ανακοίνωση "συμπερασμάτων" και αποτελεσμάτων της όπως και μόνος σου χαρακτηρίζεις "σε εμβρυϊκό στάδιο" ευρισκομένης έρευνας.  Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς ειδικός για να το καταλάβει αυτό. 
> 
> Νομίζω πως έγραψα όσο μπορώ πιο καθαρά την άποψή μου. Για να υπάρξουν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα θα πρέπει οι έρευνες να κρατήσουν χρονικό διάστημα συγκρίσιμο με τον Μ.Ο. ζωής του ανθρώπου. Έως τότε μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Όλες οι ανακοινώσεις συμφωνούν και συγκλίνουν στο εξής: 
> 
> Επειδή η ασύρματη τεχνολογία είναι σχετικά πρόσφατα ΔΕΝ έχουν μελετηθεί τα αποτελέσματά της στον άνθρωπο, τόσο ώστε να εξαχθούν ΑΣΦΑΛΗ συμπεράσματα με το αν είναι ή όχι επικίνδυνη. 'Αρα καλό είναι να προσέχουμε. Έχεις εσύ  δει διαφορετική επίσημη ανακοίνωση ?? Στο προηγούμενο συμφωνώ 100%. Από αυτό το σημείο όμως, μέχρι να φτάνουμε στην ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ άκρη, των γεγονότων και συμπεριφορών της κυρά Μαρίκας, που ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ότι ο ρούτερ του κανακάρη της, προκάλεσε καρκίνο στην γειτόνισσα, νομίζω πως είναι πολύ μακρύς. Αυτό λέω και τίποτα διαφορετικό. Ελπίζω να μην (ξανα) παραφράσεις τα γραφόμενά μου. 
> 
> ...


Απλά άψογος ... :One thumb up: 

Ας παραμείνουμε στις επίσημες οδηγίες  της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης ...

Με πρόλαβες στις ακτινογραφίες Χ ... ακριβώς αυτά ήθελα να γράψω ...

Και μία τελευταία παρατήρηση...

Μπορεί να είμαι λάτρης του αρχαίου ελληνικού πνεύματος ... αλλά οι παρατηρήσεις του Νικαετού στο θέμα του ρητού "πάν μέτρον άριστον" δεν ήταν δόλιες αλλά απλά αληθινές ως η άλλη όψη ενός νομίσματος που έχει δύο όψεις ως προς την τάση του ανθρώπου αφενός να κρατά το μέτρο ενδεχομένως στην διαβίωσή του, στην ηθική του και στις εκδηλώσεις του...αφετέρου ως προς την τάση να καινοτομεί ..να πρωτοτυπεί ... και να τολμά την ρήξη με το παρόν της σκέψης του ... είναι η θεμελιώδης του διαφορά με τα υπόλοιπα όντα ... το πρώτο δεν αποτελεί απαραίτητα συντηρητισμό ενώ το δεύτερο (που άπτεται των παρατηρήσεων του Νικαετού) τον κάνει να σπάει τα δεσμά του και να επεκτείνει τους πνευματικούς του ορίζοντες ...

'Αλλωστε είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι ... ότι υπάρχει πληθώρα διφορούμενων αλλά και αντικρουόμενων ρήσεων από αρχαίους φιλοσόφους μας αφού πάντα διατυπωνόντουσαν ανάλογα και με τις περιστάσεις ... αυτό δεν είναι καταδικαστέο ή κατακριτέο για την αξία της ρήσης ή του φιλοσόφου που την διατύπωσε ... ούτε αποτελεί ανάθεμα στο αρχαίο ελληνικό πνεύμα ...

ΥΓ. Φυσικά και θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε την έκθεσή μας σε οποιαδήποτε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία ... όπως και σε πολλά τρόφιμα ή ουσίες ... ακόμα κι αν δεν προκαλούν καρκίνο ή άλλες ασθένειες ... όλοι συμφωνούν σε αυτό ... απλά μερικές φορές είναι πιο δύσκολο από άλλες ...δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το ασύρματο τηλέφωνό μου με ενσύρματο ... κάπου ο καθένας συμβιβάζεται με εκείνο που αποφασίζει ...δεν είναι απαραίτητο το ίδιο με τον άλλο ...ούτε σφάλει έναντι του άλλου ...χωρίς μάλιστα την δεδομένη τεκμηρίωση του προβλήματος ...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τέταρτον, το τι είναι ιονίζουσα ή μη ακτινοβολία επέτρεψέ μου να γνωρίζω ίσως καλύτερα από εσένα. Αυτό που δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί ταυτίζεις τη βλαπτική επίδραση της ακτινοβολίας με τη συχνότητα. Η συχνότητα που θεωρείται ως η πλέον ύποπτη για βλαπτικές μη θερμικές επιδράσεις είναι των 50Hz. Φαντάζομαι ξέρεις για τι μιλάω....ο Planck ο καημένος δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά, μη λέτε ό,τι θέλετε αν δεν το κατανοήτε.


Για πάμε πάλι... γνωρίζεις καλύτερα από εμένα? Μόνο αν μου εμφανίσεις διδακτορικό στην ακτινοφυσική θα το παραδεχτώ. Αν έχει σχέση ή όχι ο Planck, το γνωρίζει οποιοσδήποτε απόφοιτος λυκείου, αλλά φαίνεται πως η φυσική ΔΕΝ ήταν το δυνατό σου μάθημα  :Razz: 

Είπα και πριν GTS, το μέτρον άριστον χαρακτηρίζει και ελέγχει την μίζερη όπως είπα ζωούλα μας. Δεν είπα πως εγώ ξεφεύγω. Γιαυτό είμαι ο Νικαετός και όχι κάποιος πρωτοπόρος επιστήμονας στον τομέα μου... κατανοητό?

----------


## GTS

Τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Max, σε λίγο θα αναστηθεί για να αυτοκτονήσει....πλιζ έλεος με τη φυσική και τρίψε μου στη μούρη όσα διδακτορικά θες....αν έχεις, δεν το τιμάς με αυτά που γράφεις

Αλλά κλασσικά και πάλι, ΔΕΝ απαντάς σε αυτά που έγραψα....κλασσικά σφυρίζεις αδιάφορα

Τέλος πάντως, αφού με τη 3η σου παράγραφο συμφώνησες μαζί μου, αρκεί

ΥΓ. Περιμένω για το 2-3%

----------


## wireless_surfer

να σημειώσουμε πως στα κενά του Συντάγματος, είναι και η θεμελιακή γείωση των κτηρίων και του μεταλικού οπλισμου του σκυροδέρματος, που μόλις πριν κανα χρόνο έγινε απαίτηση στα νέα κτήρια (άρθρο 531.2 του Προτύπου ΕΛΟΤ HD 384), ενώ υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες στις φραγκικές νομοθεσίες (και στην Εκάλη  :Razz:  ) .
Δεν μιλάμε για ηλεκτροπλήξία απλά, αλλά για άμυνα στις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες.

----------


## euri

Αρκετά offtopic μηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν σε νέο θέμα --> Παν μέτρον άριστον ή παν μέτρον άχρηστον;

----------


## konenas

Ακτινοβολία στο κεφάλι μας, αέρας με όζον, νερό με κολοβακτηρίδια, χρώμιο στα λαχανικά, αγελάδες τραλαλά, ασθενικές κότες και τώρα ο Νανόπουλος λέει ότι δεν είδαμε τίποτα ακόμα.
Πειραματόζωα σε εξέλιξη. Αυτό είμαστε. Έτσι πάει μπροστά η ανθρωπότητα Νικαετέ;
Τι θα πούμε στο παιδιά μας;
Να γιατί οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έλεγαν ΜΗΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΝ.

Ξέχασα, καπνίζουμε κιόλας ε;

----------


## CMS

Όχι ρε παιδιά ... και χωρίς την επιστήμη ποιοί θα ήμασταν ? 

Τί θνησιμότητα θα είχαμε ? τί μέσο όρο ηλικίας ? τί τεχνολογία (adsl) ? με τα περιστέρια θα αλληλογραφούσαμε? με το καντήλι θα φωτίζαμε ? 

Οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι δεν ασπάστηκαν την στασιμότητα και δεν την ήθελαν  ... επί των ημερών τους ανθίσανε οι επιστήμες και οι τέχνες όπως πουθενά αλλού ... Ξεχάσαμε τους Πυθαγόρειους, τον Ιπποκράτη (που θεμελίωσε με την έρευνά του την ιατρική), τον Αρχιμήδη, τον Δημόκριτο? 

Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα ...

Απλά η πρόοδος της επιστήμης συμβαδίζει και με τα τρομερά υπερκέρδη ανθρώπων και επιχειρήσεων και φυσικά εκεί κάπου υποχωρεί και η ηθική με θλιβερά παραλειπόμενα ...

----------


## konenas

Δεν είπαμε να σταματήσει, απλά να ελέγχεται ότι κάνουμε χωρίς υπερβολές. 

Η συνθήκη του Ρίο λέει ότι προσέχουμε για να έχουμε. "Όπου υφίσταται απειλή για σοβαρή ή αμετάκλητη ζημία, η έλλειψη πλήρους επιστημονικής βεβαιότητας δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ως λόγος για την αναβολή λήψης μέτρων αποτελεσματικών ως προς το κόστος, προκειμένου να προληφθεί η υποβάθμιση του περιβάλλοντος".

Ο Αϊνστάιν έλεγε "Η τεχνολογική πρόοδος είναι σαν ένα τσεκούρι στα χέρια ενός παθολογικού εγκληματία"

----------


## opener

> ...
> Μιλάει για τα μη θερμικά αποτελέσματα, τα οποία τμήμα της επιστημονικής κοινότητας, προσπαθεί εναγωνίως να αποδείξει πως υπάρχουν, για να μπορέσει να προωθήσει πατενταρισμένα από τους ίδιους προϊόντα "δήθεν" προστασίας...


Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Οπως προειπα ειδικος δεν ειμαι και δεν γνωριζω, ουτε μπορω να ξερω τις πηγες σου γι αυτο που λες, οποτε μπορει να ειναι καπως ετσι τα πραγματα. 




> ...
> Νομίζω πως έγραψα όσο μπορώ πιο καθαρά την άποψή μου. Για να υπάρξουν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα θα πρέπει οι έρευνες να κρατήσουν χρονικό διάστημα συγκρίσιμο με τον Μ.Ο. ζωής του ανθρώπου. Έως τότε μόνο εικασίες μπορούν να υπάρξουν. Όλες οι ανακοινώσεις συμφωνούν και συγκλίνουν στο εξής: 
> 
> Επειδή η ασύρματη τεχνολογία είναι σχετικά πρόσφατα ΔΕΝ έχουν μελετηθεί τα αποτελέσματά της στον άνθρωπο, τόσο ώστε να εξαχθούν ΑΣΦΑΛΗ συμπεράσματα με το αν είναι ή όχι επικίνδυνη. *'Αρα καλό είναι να προσέχουμε* ...


Σωστα αυτα που λες παραπανω, με μια παρατηρηση μονο.
Νομιζω οτι πχ το αυξημενο ποσοστο καρκινων που εχουν βρεθει και εγω θα το ελεγα
ενδειξη και οχι εικασια, οποτε και αυτο που γραφει παρακατω ο φιλος GTS λογικο ειναι.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οπως λες και εσυ και αλλοι πολλοι  *"Αρα καλό είναι να προσέχουμε*",
και αν δεν θελουμε να προσεχουμε εμεις, τουλαχιστον ας προσεξουμε τα παιδια.





> ...
> Δεύτερον, για σένα τι είναι ασφαλές συμπέρασμα? Εμένα, όπως και σε όλους τους επιστήμονες, αρκούν ενδείξεις ότι κάτι βλάπτει, έτσι ώστε να παρθούν μέτρα προφύλαξης του κοινού από αυτό. Και για το καρκίνο οι επιστήμονες δε ξέρουν τον ακριβή μηχανισμό που τον προκαλεί, ΕΝΤΟΥΤΟΙΣ έχουν χαρακτηριστεί τροφές, χημικά προϊόντα και χίλια δυο άλλα, ως καρκινογόνες ουσίες...

----------


## CMS

> Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
> Οπως προειπα ειδικος δεν ειμαι και δεν γνωριζω, ουτε μπορω να ξερω τις πηγες σου γι αυτο που λες, οποτε μπορει να ειναι καπως ετσι τα πραγματα. 
> 
> 
> 
> Σωστα αυτα που λες παραπανω, με μια παρατηρηση μονο.
> Νομιζω οτι πχ το αυξημενο ποσοστο καρκινων που εχουν βρεθει και εγω θα το ελεγα
> ενδειξη και οχι εικασια, οποτε και αυτο που γραφει παρακατω ο φιλος GTS λογικο ειναι.
> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οπως λες και εσυ  "Αρα καλό είναι να προσέχουμε".


Αν είναι έτσι, τα τηλεχειριστήρια με υπέρυθρες που έχουμε πρέπει να είναι πιο επικίνδυνα αφού και συχνά τα χρησιμοποιούμε και το φάσμα συχνοτήτων είναι μεγαλύτερο εκείνων των κινητών - wifi ...

δεν το περίμενα αυτό ...ούτε zapping να μην κάνουμε ? :Thinking:  :Crazy: 


*Spoiler:*




			προσοχή ...αν πείτε ναι ... πάω να ανοίξω το wi-fi τώρα /... :Crazy:

----------


## opener

> ...
> Απλά η πρόοδος της επιστήμης συμβαδίζει και με τα τρομερά υπερκέρδη ανθρώπων και επιχειρήσεων και φυσικά εκεί κάπου υποχωρεί και η ηθική με θλιβερά παραλειπόμενα ...


Τα ειπες ολα.  :Respekt:

----------


## CMS

> Τα ειπες ολα.


και το κακό είναι ότι αυτό κανένας νόμος ... καμιά ποινή ... δεν θα μπορέσει να το αλλάξει ποτέ ... και αυτό ίσως κάποτε μας καταστρέψει κιόλας ... 


*Spoiler:*




			συνέβη και με την ατομική βόμβα ... δεν ξέρω αν η παρέα του Οπενχάϊμερ τότε τα έπιασε χοντρά ...ή αν το έκαναν εν αγνοία τους ή για την δόξα ... ακόμα κι αν ο Αλβέρτος και οι υπόλοιποι δεν είχαν βάλει κάτω την θεωρία και τους υπολογισμούς ,,κάποιοι άλλοι θα το έκαναν ...  :Sad:  και φυσικά η συνετή διαχείριση της ατομικής ενέργειας ειδικά στα πυρηνικά 3ης γενιάς με την σύντηξη θα μπορούσε να μας απαλλάξει από την φρίκη του ενεργειακού , του πετρελαίου και της μόλυνσης  ... αλλά εδώ τα συμφέροντα των πετρελαιάδων δεν θα επιτρέψουν ποτέ την σωτηρία μας με την πυρηνική ... όμορφος κόσμος αγγελικά πλασμένος ...  
		




*Spoiler:*




			η συνέχεια έρχεται με τον κλωνισμό ανθρώπων ... και ...και ... άντε να προλάβεις τους Δρ Τζέκυλ ..

----------


## Νικαετός

> Τρίζουν τα κόκκαλα του Max, σε λίγο θα αναστηθεί για να αυτοκτονήσει....πλιζ έλεος με τη φυσική και τρίψε μου στη μούρη όσα διδακτορικά θες....αν έχεις, δεν το τιμάς με αυτά που γράφεις


Βεβαίως και θα αυτοκτονήσει αν αναστηθεί... αποφάσισε όμως τι θέλεις. Η απάντησή μου σχετικά με την εξίσωση του Planck , αφορούσε το σχόλιο του Wireless, άλλωστε υπήρχε και παράθεση. Εσύ από την άλλη, αντιστρέφεις όλη την λογική και πηγαίνεις στα 50 Hz, δηλαδή στα εναλασσόμενα ρεύματα και όχι στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. 

Καμμιά σχέση με το ασύρματο ίντερνετ, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω. Προφανώς μια πολύ καλή σκέψη θα ήταν να μην χτίζουμε κάτω από τις γραμμές ψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ...ελπίζω να συμφωνείς. Τώρα αν ντε και καλά θέλουμε να χτίσουμε το αυθαίρετό μας εκεί, ε ας κανονίσουμε με την ΔΕΗ, ή τον βουλευτή που μας έταξε νομιμοποίηση, να πάρει τα καλώδια υψηλής τάσης από εκεί.  :Wink: 

Για να καταλάβεις GTS και να τελειώνουμε με την κουβέντα αυτή γιατί με κούρασε. Δεν θα έλθω ποτέ στο σπίτι σου, να σου πω να κλείσεις το ρούτερ σου γιατί κινδυνεύω από καρκίνο. Και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δεχτώ να κλείσω το δικό μου, χωρίς αποδείξεις. So, μακριά από το σπίτι μου, για να είσαι υγιής.  :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> συνέβη και με την ατομική βόμβα ... δεν ξέρω αν η παρέα του Οπενχάϊμερ τότε τα έπιασε χοντρά ...ή αν το έκαναν εν αγνοία τους ή για την δόξα ... ακόμα κι αν ο Αλβέρτος και οι υπόλοιποι δεν είχαν βάλει κάτω την θεωρία και τους υπολογισμούς ,,κάποιοι άλλοι θα το έκαναν ... και φυσικά η συνετή διαχείριση της ατομικής ενέργειας ειδικά στα πυρηνικά 3ης γενιάς με την σύντηξη θα μπορούσε να μας απαλλάξει από την φρίκη του ενεργειακού , του πετρελαίου και της μόλυνσης ... αλλά εδώ τα συμφέροντα των πετρελαιάδων δεν θα επιτρέψουν ποτέ την σωτηρία μας με την πυρηνική ... όμορφος κόσμος αγγελικά πλασμένος ..


Α, εσύ πας γυρεύοντας. Τολμάς να μιλάς για θερμοπυρηνική σύντηξη, φωτιά θα πέσει να μας κάψει, οι πύλες της κολάσεως θα ανοίξουν, και εμείς θα σαπίσουμε αιώνια στην κόλαση...ποιος θα μας σώσει από τους "μέτρον άριστον" ...άκου πυρηνική ενέργεια  :Razz: 

Φαντάζεσαι τις αντιδράσεις "να φύγουν τα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια από την ήπειρό μας, από τον πλανήτη μας" και βάλε...Ποιοι πετρελαιάδες, και αδελφές και βάλε τώρα...ποιος μας σώζει από τις μανάδες μας και τους συλλόγους για την απομάκρυνση των ΡΑΔΙΕΝΕΡΓΩΝ κεραιών ???

----------


## konenas

Τα μπλέξαμε τα μπούτια μας. Ποια είναι η ερώτηση;
Αν "βλάπτει το ασύρματο internet την υγεία" και "Ποια ή ποιες τεχνολογίες ευθύνονται αποδεδειγμένα για καρκίνο;"
Σίγουρα λοιπόν την βλάπτει, ότι και αν λες Νικαετέ. 

Τώρα πες μας που βρίσκεσαι για να σε αποφεύγουμε. (δεν θα μας πεις άρα δεν θα ξέρουμε άρα δεν μπορούμε να προστατευτούμε από κάποιους που δεν έχουν την ίδια γνώμη με εμάς ή δεν ενδιαφέρονται). ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΑΣ.

Δεν φτάνει να προσέχουμε, αλλά να υπάρχει έλεγχος για "τρελούς" που δεν ενδιαφέρονται ή απλά ΚΕΡΔΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ για να "ενδιαφέρονται". 

Η αρχή της προφύλαξης λέει 
*Spoiler:*




			"Όπου υφίσταται απειλή για σοβαρή ή αμετάκλητη ζημία, η έλλειψη πλήρους επιστημονικής βεβαιότητας δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ως λόγος για την αναβολή λήψης μέτρων αποτελεσματικών ως προς το κόστος, προκειμένου να προληφθεί η υποβάθμιση του περιβάλλοντος".
		



Εδώ υπάρχει ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ που ωθεί στα άκρα (ΜΗΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΝ) με πιθανές φοβερές επιπτώσεις στην ανθρωπότητα χωρίς έλεγχο. 
Τσιγάρο, πετρέλαιο, πυρηνική ενέργεια, ακτίνες Χ, μεταλλαγμένα, ακτινοβολίες κλπ, για όλα υπάρχουν επιπτώσεις που πρέπει να τις γνωρίζουμε και μετά να τις εφαρμόζουμε, όχι αντίθετα.

βλέπε 
*Spoiler:*




			Ο Αϊνστάιν έλεγε "Η τεχνολογική πρόοδος είναι σαν ένα τσεκούρι στα χέρια ενός παθολογικού εγκληματία" 
		



Σαν τον μπέμπη που όταν πάρει ένα μαχαίρι πρώτα θα κοπεί. Έτσι και εμείς, μωρά στην γνώση, χρησιμοποιούμε τα μαχαίρια μας χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε ότι θα κοπούμε;

----------


## 21century

Καλα τα λες παραπάνω για τον Αισταιν. Ο Αϊνστάιν έλεγε "Η τεχνολογική πρόοδος είναι σαν ένα τσεκούρι στα χέρια ενός παθολογικού εγκληματία" αναφέρει φίλος και τα λέει όλα. Βεβαιαι επειδή τα ασύρματα δίτκυα αποτελούν το μέλλον νομιζω οτι η ολη φιλολογια που αναπτυχθηκε ηταν ανευ λογου, ας κοιταξουμε τα αλλα πεδια ακτινοβολιας και μετα μιλαμε. Εδω που τα λέμε έχετε σεκφτεί ότι με τη τρύπα του όζοντος περισσότερο κινδυνεύουμε απο τις ακτίνες του ήλιου παρά από τα ασύρματα?

----------


## andreas.papak

εμένα ένα με προβληματίζει προς το παρόν και ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει σας παρακαλώ. είμαι φοιτητής και υπάρχει κεντρική κεραία. είμαι στον 1ο όροφο και το σήμα είναι πολύ χαμηλό. δε θέλω να χτυπάω πόρτες και να βγαίνω στα μπαλκόνια για να περάσω καλώδια. έτσι έβαλα μια κανονική κεραία (όπως υπάρχουν στις ταράτσες) μέσα στο δωμάτιό μου και είμαι μια χαρά. κανένας δε ξέρει να μου απαντήσει αν εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία και σε πόση ποσότητα. γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει?

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αν "βλάπτει το ασύρματο internet την υγεία" και "Ποια ή ποιες τεχνολογίες ευθύνονται αποδεδειγμένα για καρκίνο;"
> Σίγουρα λοιπόν την βλάπτει, ότι και αν λες Νικαετέ.


Το ασύρματο ίντερνετ βλάπτει την υγεία μας? Και ευθύνεται αποδεδειγμένα για καρκίνο? 
Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ από 12 σελίδες νήμα?  Όχι βέβαια, τα καλώδια του ρεύματος στους τοίχους βλάπτουν, ξήλωσέ τα όλα. Θα σε βοηθήσουν ευχαρίστως αρκετοί φίλοι. Συγγνώμη, αλλά είναι το μόνο που έχω να πω, όταν διαβάζω τέτοιες δηλώσεις, και ερωτήσεις σαν του φίλου προηγουμένως. 

Επαναλαμβάνω για τελευταία φορά. Διαφωνώ εντελώς με αυτή την άποψη. Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα πλέον η συζήτηση. Εσείς είστε οι επιστήμονες, εσείς τα ξέρετε όλα.

----------


## konenas

> ...έτσι έβαλα μια κανονική κεραία (όπως υπάρχουν στις ταράτσες) μέσα στο δωμάτιό μου και είμαι μια χαρά. κανένας δε ξέρει να μου απαντήσει αν εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία και σε πόση ποσότητα. γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει?


Αρκετά. Πόσο καιρό την έχεις; Πόσα Watt είναι; Τι συχνότητας; Που την βρήκες;

........Auto merged post: konenas added 2 Minutes and 55 Seconds later........




> ... Διαφωνώ εντελώς με αυτή την άποψη. Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα πλέον η συζήτηση. Εσείς είστε οι επιστήμονες, εσείς τα ξέρετε όλα.


Στοιχεία έχεις και διαφωνείς;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Στοιχεία έχεις και διαφωνείς;


Αυτό που δεν θέλεις να καταλάβεις είναι πως δεν χρειάζομαι κανένα στοιχείο. Εσύ χρειάζεσαι και μάλιστα σοβαρά στοιχεία. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχεις κανένα. 

Υ.Γ.: Ο φίλος ρωτάει για κεραία τηλεόρασης, αν δεν το κατάλαβες.

----------


## WAntilles

Εγώ δεν ψήφισα για τα αποδεδειγμένα.

Ψήφισα για το ποιά νομίζω ότι προκαλούν.

Και θα προσέθετα και το πίσω μέρος οθονών CRT.

----------


## Νικαετός

Ναι WAn, μόνο που εκεί έχεις σωματιδιακή ακτινοβολία (ακτίνες -β, -ηλεκτρόνια) + Η/Μ ακτινοβολία και μάλιστα υψηλής ενέργειας (ιονίζουσα)

----------


## GTS

> Εγώ δεν ψήφισα για τα αποδεδειγμένα.
> 
> Ψήφισα για το ποιά νομίζω ότι προκαλούν.
> 
> Και θα προσέθετα και το πίσω μέρος οθονών CRT.


Και γιατί ψήφισες αυτά και όχι όλα/άλλα?

Νικαετέ, ελπίζω να έχεις καταλάβει ότι δε μιλάς σε κάποιον που μπερδεύει τα μικροκύματα με τις υπέρυθρες, τις ακτίνες Χ και τα καλώδια της ΔΕΗ. Νομίζω ότι καθώς ξέφυγε η συζήτηση, παρεξηγήσαμε τις απόψεις μας. Εγώ σπίτι έχω ασύρματο, μόντεμ, ασύρματο τηλέφωνο και χρησιμοποιώ κινητό χωρίς hands free. Και δε φοβάμαι ότι θα πεθάνω.

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί όμως, είναι ότι ενώ υπάρχουν ενδείξεις βιολογικών μη θερμικών επιδράσεων, εσύ το απορρίπτεις συλλήβδην, αυθαίρετα. Εκεί είναι η διαφωνία μου μαζί σου. Ελπίζω να το κατάλαβες, αν όχι δε πειράζει. Ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός έχει εξελιχθεί βιολογικά εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια σε συνθήκες πολύ διαφορετικές από αυτές που καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια, με τη τεχνολογία και την αύξηση του μ.ο. ζωής. Νομίζω ότι και αυτό το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Μην προτρέχεις λοιπόν να απορρίψεις κάτι που ίσως γίνει κοινός τόπος σε χ χρόνια από τώρα.

Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις, δε το λέω αυθαίρετα εγώ. Τώρα, σε τι εντάσεις, σε τι συχνότητες, με ποιες προϋποθέσεις κτλ μπορεί μία ακτινοβολία να σε βλάψει, μη περιμένεις σαφή  απάντηση. Φαίνεσαι λογικός και νομίζω με κατάλαβες. Και πλιζ σταμάτα να αναφέρεσαι στο νόμο του Planck που κακοποιείται τόσο βάναυσα (όχι από εσένα αλλά μη το αναπαράγεις).

 :Smile:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αυτό που με ενοχλεί όμως, είναι ότι ενώ υπάρχουν ενδείξεις βιολογικών μη θερμικών επιδράσεων, εσύ το απορρίπτεις συλλήβδην, αυθαίρετα. Εκεί είναι η διαφωνία μου μαζί σου. Ελπίζω να το κατάλαβες, αν όχι δε πειράζει. Ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός έχει εξελιχθεί βιολογικά εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια σε συνθήκες πολύ διαφορετικές από αυτές που καλείται να αντιμετωπίσει τα τελευταία 50 χρόνια, με τη τεχνολογία και την αύξηση του μ.ο. ζωής. Νομίζω ότι και αυτό το αντιλαμβάνεσαι. Μην προτρέχεις λοιπόν να απορρίψεις κάτι που ίσως γίνει κοινός τόπος σε χ χρόνια από τώρα.



Δεν απορρίπτω συλλήβδην τίποτα. Είπα σε όλα μου τα ποστ, ότι υπάρχουν πιθανότητες πραγματικά να προκαλούν βλάβες. Οι πιθανότητες αυτές, είναι ελάχιστες, το λένε ακόμα και οι υποστηρικτές των βλαβερών επιδράσεων. 

*Ξαναλέω πως απορρίπτω την υστερία και την "αποδεδειγμένη" πρόκληση καρκίνου.* 
Θα σε παρακαλέσω για άλλη μια φορά λοιπόν να μην παραφράζεις τα λεγόμενά μου. 

Όσο για την εξίσωση του Planck είναι η πτυχιακή μου εργασία (το φωτοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο και οι επιδράσεις της Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας στην ύλη - όχι σε ζωντανούς οργανισμούς οφείλω να το παραδεχτώ). Και τα  ακτινογραφικά μηχανήματα ένα από τα αντικείμενα της επαγγελματικής μου δραστηριότητας...    

Όσο για τις βλάβες, όπως αναφέρεις και ο ίδιος αφού εδώ και 50 χρόνια (τουλάχιστον) που ζούμε με τις Η/Μ ακτινοβολίες και άλλα 20 με τα κινητά (μιλάω γενικά, όχι μόνο για την ελλάδα) και άλλα 10 με το ασύρματο ίντερνετ, δεν υπάρχουν (ακόμα) έρευνες, που να αποδεικνύουν την πρόκληση βλαβών, να μου επιτρέψεις να είμαι επιφυλακτικός, στο αν θα αλλάξει κάτι στο μέλλον. 

Δεν λέω πως δεν υπάρχουν πιθανότητες να αλλάξει, απλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός οι πιθανότητες ελαχιστοποιούνται και δεν αυξάνονται. (Εννοώ, πως αν υπήρχαν όντως σοβαρές επιπτώσεις θα είχαν ήδη καταγραφεί). Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου, αυτήν καταθέτω. Το θέμα με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα και το παρακολουθώ από το 1993 και όχι από χθες. Και όπως λες και εσύ, ΜΟΝΟ ενδείξεις υπάρχουν όχι αποδείξεις.

----------


## GTS

Φυσικά και μιλάω για ενδείξεις,δεν είπα ποτέ το αντίθετο. Αλλά και οι ενδείξεις, όταν γίνουν πιο συγκεκριμένες (και όχι τώρα!!) θα αποτελέσουν αιτία για λήψη μέτρων προστασίας για το κοινό. Η έρευνα είναι υπό εξέλιξη και μακάρι να μην βρεθεί τίποτα και ποτέ. 

Αφού έχεις κάνει πτυχιακή εργασία στο φωτοηλεκτρικό φαινόμενο (Νόμπελ στον Αλβέρτο αν θυμάμαι καλά αλλά όπως είπες δε ξέρω φυσική :ROFL: ) θα έπρεπε να μη το αναφέρεις καθόλουσε μία συζήτηση που αφορά βιολογικές επιδράσεις μη ιονιζουσών ακτινοβολιών. Σε ενημερώνω *για άλλη μία φορά* ότι οι περισσότερες ενδείξεις για βλαπτική επίδραση ακτινοβολίας είναι στα ELF. Δε το συνεχίζω γιατί το ξέρεις ίσως ήδη αλλά  :Whistle: 

Δεν σημαίνει ότι όσο πιο πολύ ανεβαίνουμε σε συχνότητα τόσο πιο πολύ βλάπτει μία ακτινοβολία. Είναι βλακώδες και παραπλανητικό αυτό. (Νικαετέ, δε πάει για σένα αυτό, δε χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις πάλι :Laughing: ).

Το θέμα μόλις έχει ανοίξει για την επιστήμη και οπωσδήποτε δε θα κλείσει αύριο-μεθαύριο. Τίποτα δεν έχει αποδειχτεί αλλά τίποτα δεν αποκλείεται, βάσιμα και όχι με λόγια του αέρα. Προς το παρόν, καλό θα ήταν να μάθουν και κάποιοι ότι σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται μικροκύματα  στη θεραπεία καρκινικών όγκων....όποιος θέλει ας το ψάξει, υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα άνθρωποι με πολύ αξιόλογη έρευνα στο τομέα αυτό.

----------


## giwrgosth

Όταν για κάτι δεν υπάρχουν ολοκληρωμένες και μακροχρόνιες μελέτες δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει και απάντηση.
Δουλεύω τα τελευταία 19 χρόνια σαν ηλεκτρονικός με ειδικότητα "Τεχνικός RF". 
Είμαι δίπλα σε πομπούς και κεραίες με ισχύ αρκετών Kwatt κάποιες φορές και σε συχνότητες από FM και UHF μέχρι αρκετά υψηλές της τάξης των 10-14 Ghz και σε ισχύ σε αυτές τις συχνότητες ακόμη και τα 10 Watt, που σημαίνει ότι η ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς είναι πολλαπλάσια.
Το αν έχω στο μέλλον κάποια βλάβη στην υγεία μου λόγω της εργασίας μου δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, προς το παρόν και δόξα το Θεό νομίζω πως είμαι καλά.
'Ομως αυτό δε σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι έχω ένα κινητό μόνιμα στο αυτί και ένα σπίτι γεμάτο κεραίες. Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω ότι εκπέμπει-ακτινοβολεί. Μα γιατί θα μου πείτε, θα σε πειράξει το WiFi ή το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο των λίγων mWatt από τη στιγμή που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου ένα Radio Link στους 2,4 Ghz με ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ κοντά στο Kwatt? Δεν ξερω, αλλά όσο λιγότερο τόσο καλύτερα και ότι μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε καλό είναι να το κάνουμε. Αν έχουμε στον υπολογιστή μας μια κάρτα WiFi μόνο και μόνο για να μην τραβήξουμε 1 μέτρο καλώδιο καλό να το αποφύγουμε. Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε δίκτυο με τον γείτονα απέναντι τότε είναι μονόδρομος.
Το μόνο που αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι είναι το κινητό, γιατί 1 watt στους 1-2 Ghz κολλημένο στο αυτί είναι σίγουρα επικύνδινο, άσχετα αν δεν αυτό δεν μπορεί ακόμη να αποδειχτεί. Είναι τόσο μικρή η απόσταση που όλη η ισχύς πάει στον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## GTS

> Όταν για κάτι δεν υπάρχουν ολοκληρωμένες και μακροχρόνιες μελέτες δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει και απάντηση.
> Δουλεύω τα τελευταία 19 χρόνια σαν ηλεκτρονικός με ειδικότητα "Τεχνικός RF". 
> Είμαι δίπλα σε πομπούς και κεραίες με ισχύ αρκετών Kwatt κάποιες φορές και σε συχνότητες από FM και UHF μέχρι αρκετά υψηλές της τάξης των 10-14 Ghz και σε ισχύ σε αυτές τις συχνότητες ακόμη και τα 10 Watt, που σημαίνει ότι η ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς είναι πολλαπλάσια.
> Το αν έχω στο μέλλον κάποια βλάβη στην υγεία μου λόγω της εργασίας μου δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, προς το παρόν και δόξα το Θεό νομίζω πως είμαι καλά.
> 'Ομως αυτό δε σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι έχω ένα κινητό μόνιμα στο αυτί και ένα σπίτι γεμάτο κεραίες. Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω ότι εκπέμπει-ακτινοβολεί. Μα γιατί θα μου πείτε, θα σε πειράξει το WiFi ή το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο των λίγων mWatt από τη στιγμή που έχεις στο κεφάλι σου ένα Radio Link στους 2,4 Ghz με ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύ κοντά στο Kwatt? Δεν ξερω, αλλά όσο λιγότερο τόσο καλύτερα και ότι μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε καλό είναι να το κάνουμε. Αν έχουμε στον υπολογιστή μας μια κάρτα WiFi μόνο και μόνο για να μην τραβήξουμε 1 μέτρο καλώδιο καλό να το αποφύγουμε. Αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε δίκτυο με τον γείτονα απέναντι τότε είναι μονόδρομος.
> Το μόνο που αποφεύγω όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι είναι το κινητό, γιατί 1 watt στους 1-2 Ghz κολλημένο στο αυτί είναι σίγουρα επικύνδινο, άσχετα αν δεν αυτό δεν μπορεί ακόμη να αποδειχτεί. Είναι τόσο μικρή η απόσταση που όλη η ισχύς πάει στον εγκέφαλο.


Είσαι Υμηττό συχνά φαντάζομαι?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Είσαι Υμηττό συχνά φαντάζομαι?


Τουλάχιστον μια-δυο φορές τη βδομάδα θα την κάνω τη βόλτα μου...
Φυσικά δεν είναι μόνο ο Υμμητός, αλλά όλη η Ελλάδα, απλά ο Υμηττός είναι παραφορτομένος από ακτινοβολία.
Αλλά έχω φίλο που είναι μόνιμα στο Υμηττό από το 89 (!!!), φεύγει μόνο 1-2 μέρες κάθε βδομάδα και δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην υγεία του. Κάνει συχνά εξετάσεις, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι μπορούν αυτές να δείξουν κάτι?

----------


## GTS

Τι να δείξουν...εκεί πάνω μπορεί να σε δαγκώσει κανένας σκύλος και να ψάχνεσαι, αν και είναι ήρεμα σκυλιά...

Καλά, στον ΟΤΕ λίγο πιο κάτω δεν έχουν φύλακα?

----------


## BadSector

Διεθνείς στατιστικές αποδεικνύουν πως η μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία που προέρχεται από το πιστολάκι μαλλιών επιμηκύνει το προσδόκιμο ζωής. Συγκεκριμένα παρατηρείται μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής στις γυναίκες των αναπτυγμένων χωρών - συγκριτικά με τους άντρες, οι οποίες αδιαμφισβήτητα αποτελούν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό χρηστών της συγκεκριμένης τεχνολογίας.   :Razz:

----------


## GTS

> Διεθνείς στατιστικές αποδεικνύουν πως η μη ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία που προέρχεται από το πιστολάκι μαλλιών επιμηκύνει το προσδόκιμο ζωής. Συγκεκριμένα παρατηρείται μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής στις γυναίκες των αναπτυγμένων χωρών - συγκριτικά με τους άντρες, οι οποίες αδιαμφισβήτητα αποτελούν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό χρηστών της συγκεκριμένης τεχνολογίας.


Άλλωστε, όταν ανεβαίνει ο μ.ο. ζωής των γυναικών, πέφτει των ανδρών, για ευνόητους λόγους  :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Καλά, στον ΟΤΕ λίγο πιο κάτω δεν έχουν φύλακα?


Νομίζω όχι πια, τεχνικό βάρδιας για κανένα οκτάωρο ίσως έχουν μόνο. Οι φύλακες-τεχνικοί στα Α/Τ του ΟΤΕ έχουν καταργηθεί εδώ και 5-6 χρόνια. Τους έφαγε η ψηφιακή εποχή  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

Το θέμα είναι τόσο πολύπλοκο ώστε να μην μπορεί να αποδειχθεί. 
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξουν πειραματάνθρωποι με μόνη διαφοροποίηση το πόσο μιλάνε στο κινητό ή πόσο κοντά βρίσκονται σε κάθε μορφή ακτινοβολίας και να έχουν το ίδια προδιάθεση για καρκίνο. Πίσω από αυτό καλύπτονται οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας και λένε ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιδράσεις παρά μόνο πονοκέφαλοι. Δείτε τον καθηγητή ραδιοβιολογίας Μαργαρίτη που είναι σίγουρος για σπάσιμο του DNA. 
Μην ξεχνάμε όμως πως στις αρχές του 1900 οι άνθρωποι φωτογραφίζονταν με ακτίνες Χ και έτσι βρήκαμε πως είναι θανατηφόρες.

Για τον φίλο στον Υμηττό, πόσα ζωάκια βλέπει ψόφια; Σίγουρα μέλισσες και άλλα έντομα και πουλιά δεν υπάρχουν. Αλλά υπάρχουν σκυλιά; Πόσο ζουν;

----------


## petrogazz

Δε θέλω να σας τρομάξω αλλά τουλάχιστον σε επαγγέλματα που έχουν να κάνουν με έκθεση σε έντονα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία (περιελίξεις, τεχνικοί ΔΕΗ, ακτινολόγοι) , υπάρχουν αυξημένα ποσοστά καρκίνων (μυελώματα). Το wifi είναι πταίσμα μπροστά σε αυτά (εκτός αν το έχεις κολλημένο στο κεφάλι σου 24 ώρες).

----------


## GTS

Έχεις κάτι να το στήριξεις αυτό petrogazz?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Για τον φίλο στον Υμηττό, πόσα ζωάκια βλέπει ψόφια; Σίγουρα μέλισσες και άλλα έντομα και πουλιά δεν υπάρχουν. Αλλά υπάρχουν σκυλιά; Πόσο ζουν;


Άλλο σκύλος και άλλο άνθρωπος, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θυμάμαι να βλέπω τα ίδια σκυλιά για πολλά χρόνια να κυκλοφορούν στον Υμηττό, αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι από θέμα ακτινοβολίας, αλλά από τον τρόπο ζωής σαν αδέσποτα, αφού θα μένουν νηστικά, χωρίς εμβόλια και φάρμακα κλπ.

----------


## andreas.papak

> Αρκετά. Πόσο καιρό την έχεις; Πόσα Watt είναι; Τι συχνότητας; Που την βρήκες;


2 χρόνια τώρα και άλλον έναν χρόνο θα την έχω. το μόνο που γράφει πάνω είναι 470-960Mhz.
την είχα από το παλιό σπίτι καθώς μου την είχε περάσει ένας ηλεκτρολόγος.

----------


## GTS

> 2 χρόνια τώρα και άλλον έναν χρόνο θα την έχω. το μόνο που γράφει πάνω είναι 470-960Mhz.
> την είχα από το παλιό σπίτι καθώς μου την είχε περάσει ένας ηλεκτρολόγος.


Από κεραία τηλεόρασης, βεβαίως κινδυνεύεις

Να σου βγει κανά μάτι

----------


## petrogazz

> Έχεις κάτι να το στήριξεις αυτό petrogazz?


Συγγενικό πρόσωπο που νόσησε και συζητήσεις με τους γιατρούς που ασχολούνται με τα συγκεκριμένα νοσήματα.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Δεν σημαίνει ότι όσο πιο πολύ ανεβαίνουμε σε συχνότητα τόσο πιο πολύ βλάπτει μία ακτινοβολία. Είναι βλακώδες και παραπλανητικό αυτό. (Νικαετέ, δε πάει για σένα αυτό, δε χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις πάλι).


Ε που πάει? Ποιός είπε ότι βλάπτει (ως δεδομένο) αρχικά ? Με πιό τρόπο και ποιά ενέργεια είναι αυτή που βλ΄πατει, μήπως θες να μας το προσδιορίσεις εσύ?
 Για τα θερμικα φαινόμενα και την ταλάντωση των ατόμων δεν χρειάζεται να το συζητήσουμε μάλλον αν ισχύει ή μηπως... ?  :Thinking: . Yπάρχουν και άλλοι νόμοι που προσδιορίζουν το μέγιστο της θερμοκρασίας κάθε συχνότητας επίσης -αναλόγως του μήκους κύμματος-. Και δεν ξέρω τι αλλο κάτω απο τον νόμο του Πλανκ αφορα την θερμοκρασία.  Αλλά γνωστα σου είναι αυτά λες και η φυσική για κωλόχαρτο.

ΣΤα υπόλοιπα αποτελέσματα -μη θερμικά-βλαβερά, πες μου εσύ αφου μπορείς την _ακριβή_ ενέργεια που παράγεται.  Εγω υποθέτω πως αυτό ψάχνουν οι βιολόγοι, ενέργεια μη θερμική,  εσυ ? Μορφή ενεργειας επίσης είνο το ζητούμενο ή η αρχή ίσως , αφου υπάρχει ενέργεια σε ολες τις συχνότητες, εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι άλλο ?

----------


## konenas

> Δε θέλω να σας τρομάξω αλλά τουλάχιστον σε επαγγέλματα που έχουν να κάνουν με έκθεση σε έντονα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία (περιελίξεις, τεχνικοί ΔΕΗ, ακτινολόγοι) , υπάρχουν αυξημένα ποσοστά καρκίνων (μυελώματα). Το wifi είναι πταίσμα μπροστά σε αυτά (εκτός αν το έχεις κολλημένο στο κεφάλι σου 24 ώρες).


Ρωτήστε και τους τεχνικούς στα van της ΕΡΤ σε ποια ηλικία νοσούν συνήθως.

Έχεις δίκαιο για το ότι το wifi είναι πταίσμα, αλλά πλέον έχουμε φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, κινητό τηλέφωνο, ασύρματο internet, κεραίες TETRA, ραδιοκύματα, τον μαλ.κα με την κεραία κινητής απέναντι απ' το σπίτι μας, ασύρματη κάμερα για το μωρό και άλλα ασύρματα, ΜΑΖΙ με το ΜΩΡΟ μας ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!!!

Δεν είμαστε εμείς που θα αποκτήσουμε πρόβλημα από το wifi και σε λίγο καιρό το WiMAX αλλά το ΜΩΡΟ μας μέχρι τα 40 χρόνια του και τότε θα πει "ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΑΤΕ;" τι έξυπνοι άνθρωποι της τεχνολογίας ήσασταν που αγνοούσατε τις επιπτώσεις;

Βέβαια το μη χείρον βέλτιστον, άρα wifi καλό - κινητό τηλέφωνο κακό.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ρωτήστε και τους τεχνικούς στα van της ΕΡΤ σε ποια ηλικία νοσούν συνήθως.


Γνωρίζω πάνω από δέκα άτομα που δούλευαν στις εξωτερικές μεταδόσεις και που έχουν βγει ήδη στη σύνταξη και δεν είχαν ποτέ πρόβλημα υγείας. Τα van τι ακτινοβολία να έχουν?

........Auto merged post: giwrgosth added 4 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........




> 2 χρόνια τώρα και άλλον έναν χρόνο θα την έχω. το μόνο που γράφει πάνω είναι 470-960Mhz.
> την είχα από το παλιό σπίτι καθώς μου την είχε περάσει ένας ηλεκτρολόγος.


Δεν εκπέμπει τίποτα η κεραία σου, δεν έχει κάτι εκτός από έναν ενισχυτή πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος. Μπορείς να την πάρεις και να κοιμάστε αγκαλιά.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Δεν είμαστε εμείς που θα αποκτήσουμε πρόβλημα από το wifi και σε λίγο καιρό το WiMAX αλλά το ΜΩΡΟ μας μέχρι τα 40 χρόνια του και τότε θα πει "ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΑΤΕ;" τι έξυπνοι άνθρωποι της τεχνολογίας ήσασταν που αγνοούσατε τις επιπτώσεις;


Έτσι για τα προσχήματα, βάλε ένα "που υπάρχει μια μικρή έστω πιθανότητα"   :Wink:

----------


## konenas

> Έτσι για τα προσχήματα, βάλε ένα "που υπάρχει μια μικρή έστω πιθανότητα"


Είναι σίγουρο. Δεν είναι πιθανότητα. Οι πιθανότητες είναι για τους στατιστικολόγους.

Έτσι έλεγαν για το τσιγάρο, το DDT, μερικά φάρμακα, αλλά τώρα τα άλλαξαν.


Εξάλλου αν η πιθανότητα είναι 1 στα 100000000 και αυτή η 1 είσαι εσύ τι θα πεις;

----------


## Νικαετός

Πως η πιθανότητα είναι τόσο μικρή, που είμαι 99,999% σίγουρος πως δεν θα συμβεί ποτέ. 
(Άλλωστε πάντα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να φας μετεωρίτη στο κεφάλι. Τι θα κάνεις θα ζεις σε καταφύγιο σε όλη σου τη ζωή ??

----------


## konenas

> Πως η πιθανότητα είναι τόσο μικρή, που είμαι 99,999% σίγουρος πως δεν θα συμβεί ποτέ. 
> (Άλλωστε πάντα υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να φας μετεωρίτη στο κεφάλι. Τι θα κάνεις θα ζεις σε καταφύγιο σε όλη σου τη ζωή ??


Αν συμβεί σε σένα η πιθανότητα θα είναι 100% οπότε την πάτησες.

Μήπως γ... χωρίς προφύλαξη μια με AIDS; Η πιθανότητα είναι μικρή.

----------


## Νικαετός

Live fast and die young....
Δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση, που δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ επιστήμονας, που να λέει να ΜΗΝ χρησιμοποιείς προφύλαξη? 

Μην συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα.

----------


## GTS

Σε μερικά πράγματα...αξίζει το ρίσκο  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Live fast and die young....
> Δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση, που δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΙΣ επιστήμονας, που να λέει να ΜΗΝ χρησιμοποιείς προφύλαξη? 
> 
> Μην συγκρίνεις ανόμοια πράγματα.


Το κακό είναι ότι πρέπει σε ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα να μιλάς την δική τους γλώσσα ...

Στον δικό μου τομέα δράσης ... μερικοί άνθρωποι σε χωριά πιστεύουν ότι οι ανεμογεννήτριες ..

προκαλούν καρκίνο ... :ROFL: 
είναι υπαίτιες για την ανεπάρκεια γάλατος που παρουσιάζουν μερικές κατσίκες ... :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Σκοτώνουν τα πουλιά ... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Τίποτα από όλα αυτά και πολλά άλλα δεν έχει επιστημονική βάση και οι έρευνες φυσικά λένε το αντίθετο ... τίποτα, εκεί  ... επιμένουν ...

Μια φορά στην Κύθνο θυμάμαι ένας γεράκος με την γιαγιά του μας πέταγε από μακριά πέτρες ... γιατί "φέραμε τον Σατανά με τα κέρατα στο νησί"  :ROFL: ...άντε να του πεις ότι χάρις στην ανεμογεννήτρια αυτή κόβεις την χαβούζα από το φουγάρο της ΔΕΗ στο νησί του :Smile:  ...ενώ με τα έσοδα που υποχρεωτικά έχει ο Δήμος του από την λειτουργία της ανεμογεννήτριας μπορεί να γίνουν κοινωφελή έργα στην περιοχή του  :Smile: ...

Παρόμοια έχω ακούσει και στα Ψαρά ...και η πλάκα είναι ότι οι λίγοι αυτοί παρασύρουν πολλούς με το παραλήρημά τους ...ζούμε σε ένα Μεσαίωνα και δεν το είχα καταλάβει παρά μόνο τα τελευταία χρόνια ...

Έχουμε αναγκαστεί μερικές φορές αντί να χρησιμοποιούμε επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα να χρησιμοποιούμε μπαρούφες ... :Razz: 

Στους κυνηγούς και στους κτηνοτρόφους ότι τα πουλιά και τα ζώα αγαπούν τις ανεμογεννήτριες και μαζεύονται δίπλα τους γιατί κάνει σκιά ... :Whistle: 

Δυστυχώς είμαστε λαός που αγαπάμε το παραμύθι ...δεν μας αρέσει η αλήθεια ...δεν την πιστεύουμε ρε παιδάκι μου ...

sorry για το off topic ... :Sad:

----------


## ZackNV

Όντως αγαπάμε πολύ το παραμύθι, γι' αυτό βάζουμε ασύρματα δίκτυα σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο λες και είναι η τεχνολογική πανάκεια του 21ου αιώνα! Ούτε μας νοιάζει που έχουν γίνει μελέτες που αποδεικνύουν την επικινδυνότητά τους ούτε πιστεύουμε κάτι που μπορεί να τραντάξει το παραμύθι μας. Σχετικά πρόσφατα έχει βγει και ντοκυμαντές επί του θέματος, που έχω ανεβάσει στο διαδίκτυο: http://www.humyo.com/F/44259303/EMBED

----------


## CMS

Αλήθεια ... γνωρίζουμε τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας των NOx και SOx στην υγεία μας όταν τα αναπνέουμε στις πόλεις ή κοντά σε εστίες μόλυνσης (Μεγαλόπολη, Κοζάνη, Πτολεμαϊδα?

Τις επιπτώσεις των ζιζανιοκτόνων, ορμονών, φαρμάκων στα φρούτα και στα λαχανικά?

Τις επιπτώσεις των παραλλαγμένων τροφών στη διατροφή των ζώων που αποτελούν την τροφή μας ?

Τις επιπτώσεις των junk food που όλοι καταναλώνουμε στην υγεία μας ?

Τις επιπτώσεις των καυσαερίων στον μηχανισμό του φαινομένου του θερμοκηπίου ?

Την άκριτη σπατάλη στο νερό που θα η έλλειψή του θα αποτελέσει για τον πλανήτη την πηγή πολλών δεινών? 

Ας ανησυχήσουμε πρώτα για όλα αυτά ... ας διαμαρτυρηθούμε μέσω σοβαρών συλλόγων και οργανώσεων ... ας πάρουμε κάποια μέτρα πρώτα για όλα αυτά ... 

Και μετά αν την γλυτώσουμε από όλα αυτά ... που δεν το βλέπω  :Razz: ...ας ανησυχήσουμε και για το wifi και για πολλά άλλα ... που έπονται σε σημασία και άμεσες επιπτώσεις όλων των ανωτέρω που ΕΥΘΕΩΣ με την κατανάλωσή τους επιδρούν στο DNA μας ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## konenas

> Αλήθεια ... γνωρίζουμε τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας των NOx και SOx στην υγεία μας όταν τα αναπνέουμε στις πόλεις ή κοντά σε εστίες μόλυνσης (Μεγαλόπολη, Κοζάνη, Πτολεμαϊδα?
> Τις επιπτώσεις των ζιζανιοκτόνων, ορμονών, φαρμάκων στα φρούτα και στα λαχανικά?
> Τις επιπτώσεις των παραλλαγμένων τροφών στη διατροφή των ζώων που αποτελούν την τροφή μας ?
> Τις επιπτώσεις των junk food που όλοι καταναλώνουμε στην υγεία μας ?
> Τις επιπτώσεις των καυσαερίων στον μηχανισμό του φαινομένου του θερμοκηπίου ?
> Την άκριτη σπατάλη στο νερό που θα η έλλειψή του θα αποτελέσει για τον πλανήτη την πηγή πολλών δεινών? 
> ...


Εντάξει, επειδή δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα για τα παραπάνω να καθόμαστε σαν κότες.
Να περιμένουμε πότε θα εμφανιστεί η καλή οργάνωση να το κάνει για εμάς.
Μέχρι τότε να στρογγυλοκαθόμαστε και να αφήνουμε τους άλλους να *μας βαράνε*.
Δεν μας φταίει το wifi και το κινητό μας φταίνε όλα τα άλλα.

Ε!! ρε, που πααάμε ρε!!! (Αυλωνίτης)

----------


## opener

> Αλήθεια ... γνωρίζουμε τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας των NOx και SOx στην υγεία μας όταν τα αναπνέουμε στις πόλεις ή κοντά σε εστίες μόλυνσης (Μεγαλόπολη, Κοζάνη, Πτολεμαϊδα?
> 
> Τις επιπτώσεις των ζιζανιοκτόνων, ορμονών, φαρμάκων στα φρούτα και στα λαχανικά?
> 
> Τις επιπτώσεις των παραλλαγμένων τροφών στη διατροφή των ζώων που αποτελούν την τροφή μας ?
> 
> Τις επιπτώσεις των junk food που όλοι καταναλώνουμε στην υγεία μας ?
> 
> Τις επιπτώσεις των καυσαερίων στον μηχανισμό του φαινομένου του θερμοκηπίου ?
> ...


Εγω τα γνωριζω, αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι αυτα το θεμα μας εδω.
Δεν λεω οτι ειναι πρωτη προτεραιοτητα αυτο που συζηταμε απο αυτα που αναφερεις,
απλα ειναι αλλο θεμα.
Ακομη το να χρησιμοποιω πχ κινητο εξαρταται απολυτα απο μενα, αυτα που αναφερεις οχι.

----------


## no_logo

Το πολλαπλό μυέλωμα, όγκοι δηλαδή στον μυελό των οστών, τα τελευταία χρόνια εμφανίζει άνοδο.
Σύμφωνα με μερικούς επιστήμονες υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι η ακτινοβολία παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο.
Στο μέλλον πρέπει να περιμένουμε εξελίξεις σε τέτοια θέματα, καλό θα είναι να προσπαθούμε όσο είναι δυνατόν να αποφεύγουμε αυτές τις τεχνολογίες, τουλάχιστον αυτές που δεν είναι απαραίτητες.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εγω τα γνωριζω, αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι αυτα το θεμα μας εδω.
> Δεν λεω οτι ειναι πρωτη προτεραιοτητα αυτο που συζηταμε απο αυτα που αναφερεις,
> απλα ειναι αλλο θεμα.
> Ακομη το να χρησιμοποιω πχ κινητο εξαρταται απολυτα απο μενα, αυτα που αναφερεις οχι.



Σκόπιμα συγχέετε το κινητό σας τηλέφωνο και τις κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας με το wi-fi ή είναι η ιδέα μου? 

Ή απλά θεωρούμε πως όλες οι ακτινοβολίες βλάπτουν το ίδιο? 

No_logo, μπορούμε να δούμε τις πηγές, που αναφέρουν ότι οι ΜΗ ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΕΣ ακτινοβολίες ευθύνονται για την ΑΥΞΗΣΗ του μυελώματος?? (Έστω ότι υπάρχουν ενδείξεις βρε αδελφέ....θα τους πιστέψουμε στην ανάγκη, τι να κάνουμε? ) 

Τελικά θα σταθεροποιηθούμε κάπου μπας και καταφέρουμε να φάμε ψάρι? Εννοώ η σύγχιση που καλλιεργείται είναι προς όφελος του καταναλωτή-πολίτη, προς όφελος των επιστημόνων-εμπόρων, που πατεντάρουν συσκευές (που δήθεν μας προστατεύουν από τις επικίνδυνες ακτινοβολίες - σωπάτε καλέ), προς όφελος των εταιριών? Τι τελικά συμβαίνει? 

Ξέρεις no_logo and all? Δεν υπάρχει επιστήμονας, που να σας πει να βγάζετε ακτινογραφίες χωρίς καμμιά προφύλαξη. Δεν υπάρχει επιστήμονας να σας πει να κάνετε έρωτα χωρίς προφύλαξη με ό,τι σας βρεθεί. Δεν υπάρχει επιστήμονας, που να ισχυρίζεται πως το κάπνισμα είναι ακίνδυνο. Το ότι στην περίπτωση αυτή (εννοώ των ακτινοβολιών που συζητάμε), το ποσοστό των επιστημόνων που λένε πως υπάρχουν ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ (κανείς δεν μιλάει για αποδείξεις), είναι ελάχιστο δεν σας κάνει εντύπωση?  

Απλά ας λαμβάνουμε τα μέτρα μας, μη έχοντας το κινητό μας τηλέφωνο σκουλαρίκι (κυρίως οι νεότεροι, που είναι και οι πλέον ευαίσθητοι - σύμφωνα με τις "ενδείξεις"), και ας αφήσουμε τις υστερίες...

Λέει κάποιος: Οι μακροχρόνιες επιδράσεις δεν γνωρίζουμε αν είναι επικίνδυνες ή όχι... απαντώ: Είμαι κλασσικό παράδειγμα πειραματόζωου στις ακτινοβολίες (ΜΗ ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΕΣ) από 10 χρονών, μέχρι σήμερα - 50 ετών.) Λέει ο τρίτος, α, μα εσύ ΔΕΝ είσαι το κέντρο του σύμπαντος, είσαι εγωιστής και χίλια δυο άλλα. Οκ, εγώ συμφωνώ πως δεν αντιδρούν όλοι οι οργανισμοί με την ίδια αντοχή ας πούμε. Ποιος είναι ο οργανισμός που είναι ευαίσθητος? Από τα εκατομύρια θανάτους παγκόσμια ή και κρούσματα καρκίνου και όγκων, δεν υπάρχει ΕΣΤΩ και ένας, που αποδεδειγμένα να οφείλεται στις ακτινοβολίες για τις οποίες συζητάμε? Απαντώ. Δεν υπάρχει ΟΥΤΕ ένας. 

Πώς είμαι τόσο σίγουρος? Έλα μου ντε... πώς είμαι? 

Θα υπάρξει στο μέλλον?  Όχι. Γιατί? Απλούστατα, δεν είναι η μόνη έκθεσή μας σε κίνδυνο. Ναι θα μου πείτε, αλλά σίγουρα είναι επιβαρυντική αιτία. Δηλαδή κάτι από εδώ, κάτι από εκεί μαζεύονται όλα και μας χτυπούν στο δόξα πατρί. Χμμ, εδώ έχετε δίκιο, αλλά δεν έχω απάντηση. Ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας άλλος. Λυπάμαι. 

So, ας απολαύσουμε την μίζερη ζωούλα μας και ας μην την κάνουμε περισσότερο μίζερη από ότι είναι. Όποιος φοβάται τόσο πολύ, η λύση είναι μία. Στη ζούγκλα με τον ταρζάν. Καλύτερα από τα θηρία, παρά από την ακτινοβολία.  (Ρωτήστε  μόνο τα θηρία πρώτα αν σας  (μας) θέλουν κοντά τους). 

Οι υπόλοιποι? Σωστή χρήση. Δεν κινδυνεύουμε από αυτήν. Από τις καταχρήσεις κινδυνεύουμε και από την ηλιθιότητά μας.

----------


## no_logo

> No_logo, μπορούμε να δούμε τις πηγές, που αναφέρουν ότι οι ΜΗ ΙΟΝΙΖΟΥΣΕΣ ακτινοβολίες ευθύνονται για την ΑΥΞΗΣΗ του μυελώματος?? (Έστω ότι υπάρχουν ενδείξεις βρε αδελφέ....θα τους πιστέψουμε στην ανάγκη, τι να κάνουμε? )


οσα links έχω βρει μιλάνε για ακτινοβολία γενικά, ξαναεπαναλαμβάνω ότι μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχει κάτι απτό
 ενώ το πολλαπλό μυέλωμα εμφανιζόταν σε ηλικίες πάνω των 60 ετών σήμερα έχει αρχίσει να εμφανίζεται σε ηλικίες γύρω στα 40
Αλήθεια νικαετέ δεν κρατάς μια πισινη; Οι επιστήμονες είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό εξαρτημένοι από τις εταιρείες

----------


## Νικαετός

Ξέρεις no_logo, αρχίζω να μου θυμίζω τους ηλικιωμένους ξεροκέφαλους, που όσο και αν τους λες ότι κάνουν κάτι λάθος, εκείνοι συνεχίζουν να το κάνουν με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο (γιατί "τι ξέρετε εσείς οι νέοι" κλπ κλπ). Ξέρω πως το μεγαλύτερο λάθος ενός επιστήμονα είναι να είναι απόλυτος και πως η αμφισβήτηση είναι η μήτηρ της μάθησης. 

Δεν είπα λοιπόν πως είμαι απόλυτα πεπεισμένος πως ΔΕΝ βλάπτουν. Όμως θεωρώ ότι βλάπτουν λιγότερο από ΟΛΕΣ τις άλλες ακτινοβολίες. Επίσης, από όσα γνωρίζει μέχρι σήμερα η επιστήμη οι επιδράσεις στην ύλη είναι μη αθροιστικές (δεν υπάρχουν φαινόμενα "μνήμης" των ιστών) και οι όποιες επιδράσεις είναι μόνο με την άμεση επίδραση της ακτινοβολίας. (Δεν είναι όπως οι ακτινογραφίες π.χ., που οι ιστοί "θυμούνται" την δόση ισόβια). 
Προς το παρόν, θεωρώ ότι με τις κατάλληλες προφυλάξεις (μη κατάχρηση κλπ) είμαστε καλυμμένοι. Προφανώς όμως ο λόγος μου δεν είναι αρκετός να καλύψει κανέναν άλλο πέρα από τον εαυτό μου. Με αυτή τη λογική ενεργώ. Εσύ θα πράξεις σύμφωνα με την δική σου λογική. Ο τρίτος με την δική του κοκ. 

Ας πούμε λοιπόν πως ο καθένας είναι υπεύθυνος για τις πράξεις του. Αυτή είναι η λογική μου και αυτή είναι η άποψή μου. Η αντίθετη άποψη είναι σεβαστή, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ. Για να πειστώ χρειάζομαι αποδείξεις, που δεν είναι διαθέσιμες. Αν υπάρξουν κάποτε, ευχαρίστως να αλλάξω άποψη. Θα μου πεις, ίσως να είναι αργά τότε. Σε αυτό το θέμα δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Να στο πω διαφορετικά. Πάμε στο φαγητό. Δεν υπάρχει τροφή για την οποία να μην υπάρχουν έρευνες και "έρευνες" πως είναι είτε δηλητηριασμένη από φάρμακα, είτε καρκινογόνα λόγω του τρόπου μαγειρέματος. Εσύ τι κάνεις? Δεν τρως? Θα πεθάνεις από την πείνα? Προσπαθείς λοιπόν να πάρεις μέτρα. Παίρνεις λαχανικά από την λαϊκή σωστά? Δεν τα σταμάτησες. Παίρνεις μοσχάρι και το ψήνεις σωστά? Τρως χοιρινό, κοτόπουλα κλπ σωστά? Ψάρια? Μπράβο έχασες... όλα είναι καρκινογόνα (σύμφωνα με έρευνες πάντοτε)...so ? 

Κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω, εννοώ να είναι σαφές το νόημα όσων λέω.  :Wink:

----------


## no_logo

δεν διαφωνώ με όσα λες 
προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτό που είναι δυνατόν για μένα και τους ανθρώπους μου.

----------


## hemlock

> δεν διαφωνώ με όσα λες 
> προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτό που είναι δυνατόν για μένα και τους ανθρώπους μου.


no_logo εχεις δει αυτη την ταινια?
Οι ηρωες για να μην μπορουν οι εξωγηινοι να διαβαζουν την σκεψη τους εφτιαχναν καπελακια απο αλουμινοχαρτο... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Εγω τωρα γιατι καθε φορα που ξανα-βλεπω τη δημοσκοπηση
 θελω ν δωσω την ανυπαρκτη σαν επιλογη απαντηση: *Καμια*;
Οι περισσοτερες εαν οχι ολες εχουν κατα καιρους κατηγορηθει για καρκινογενεσεις.
Θεωρω οτι εαν τις χρησιμοποιουμε με πολυ προσοχη και μετρο
(ιδιως ο,τι εχει να κανει με ασυρματη τεχνολογια)
μειωνουμε τους όποιους ενδεχομενους κινδυνους.

Εκεινο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η τεχνο-φοβια και  ο πανικος απεναντι στο αγνωστο.
Βλεπω πχ γονεις να τρεχουν και να απαιτουν να φυγει ο αμιαντος απ τα σχολεια.
Οταν ομως ξεκινουν οι εργασιες (στην αναπνεομενη σκονη ειναι το προβλημα)
 γινονται χωρις καμια προδιαγραφη ασφαλειας για τους εργατες, τους μαθητες, τους περι-οικους...

----------


## no_logo

> no_logo εχεις δει αυτη την ταινια?
> Οι ηρωες για να μην μπορουν οι εξωγηινοι να διαβαζουν την σκεψη τους εφτιαχναν καπελακια απο αλουμινοχαρτο...



δεν την έχω δει
με αυτά τα καπελάκια δεν θα μαζεύαμε περισσότερη ακτινοβολία σήμερα;  :Thinking: 

Να υποθέσω ότι αν ζούσες στην δεκαετία του 70 θα έδινες στην εγκυμονούσα γυναίκα σου να πιει όλη την θαλιδομίδη του κόσμου για να μην σε πούνε "καθυστερημένο" και τεχνοφοβικό;
Όσο και να προσπαθείτε να διαστρέψετε αυτό που έγραψα, πουθενά δεν είπα να πάρουμε τα βουνά ή να γυρίσουμε σε σπηλιές και ρόπαλα, έγραψα για πρόληψη και προσπάθεια αποφυγής ακτινοβολιών όταν αυτές δεν μας είναι απαραίτητες. Για παράδειγμα θεωρώ άσκοπο το WI-FI ρούτερ εκτός και αν ο χρήστης κατοικεί σε σπίτι - γήπεδο 




> Βλεπω πχ γονεις να τρεχουν και να απαιτουν να φυγει ο αμιαντος απ τα σχολεια.
> Οταν ομως ξεκινουν οι εργασιες (στην αναπνεομενη σκονη ειναι το προβλημα)
>  γινονται χωρις καμια προδιαγραφη ασφαλειας για τους εργατες, τους μαθητες, τους περι-οικους...


κανονικά η δουλειά γίνεται από εξειδικευμένα συνεργεία και όχι από τυχαίους με χρήση στολών. Αν είδες κάτι διαφορετικό όφειλες να προχωρήσεις σε καταγγελία, ήσουν θεατής μελλοθάνατων

----------


## hemlock

> δεν την έχω δει
> με αυτά τα καπελάκια δεν θα μαζεύαμε περισσότερη ακτινοβολία σήμερα; 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι αν ζούσες στην δεκαετία του 70 θα έδινες στην εγκυμονούσα γυναίκα σου να πιει όλη την θαλιδομίδη του κόσμου για να μην σε πούνε "καθυστερημένο" και τεχνοφοβικό;
> Όσο και να προσπαθείτε να διαστρέψετε αυτό που έγραψα, πουθενά δεν είπα να πάρουμε τα βουνά ή να γυρίσουμε σε σπηλιές και ρόπαλα, έγραψα για πρόληψη και προσπάθεια αποφυγής ακτινοβολιών όταν αυτές δεν μας είναι απαραίτητες. Για παράδειγμα θεωρώ άσκοπο το WI-FI ρούτερ εκτός και αν ο χρήστης κατοικεί σε σπίτι - γήπεδο


Το θες σε πλαστικο που ειναι μονωτης της ακτινοβολιας? :Razz: 
Βασικα οπως και σε αλλα νηματα ,απλα ορισμενοι δεν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε Φυσικη...
Η μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα ακτινοβολιας  που δεχεσε ειναι αυτη του ηλιου ειτε ειναι στο ζενιθ ειτε σε καποιο αλλο σημειο (ββαλε μεσα και την κοσμικη ακτινοβολια)...Παρολα αυτα ουτε που "ιδρωνει το αυτι σας" ,αλλα καθεστε και ασχοληστε με τα κινητα και το TETRA που εκπεμπουν mWatt ισχυος...Ναι εισαι τεχνοφοβικος...

----------


## wireless_surfer

> no_logo εχεις δει αυτη την ταινια?
> Οι ηρωες για να μην μπορουν οι εξωγηινοι να διαβαζουν την σκεψη τους εφτιαχναν καπελακια απο αλουμινοχαρτο...


Αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ, το προϊόν του Μ. που αναφέρθηκε ποιο ακριβώς είναι ? Κανα΄γειωμένο σκάφανδρο?  :Laughing: 
Πάντως είναι γεγονός πως ο Μ έχει αποσυρθεί απο τις έρευνες τον τελευταίο χρόνο.

Τι είναι το πλαστικό λέει?  :Thinking:

----------


## hemlock

> Αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ, το προϊόν του Μ. που αναφέρθηκε ποιο ακριβώς είναι ? Κανα΄γειωμένο σκάφανδρο? 
> Πάντως είναι γεγονός πως ο Μ έχει αποσυρθεί απο τις έρευνες τον τελευταίο χρόνο.


Κλωβός Faraday ήταν!!!!
 :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## opener

> Σκόπιμα συγχέετε το κινητό σας τηλέφωνο και τις κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας με το wi-fi ή είναι η ιδέα μου? 
> 
> Ή απλά θεωρούμε πως όλες οι ακτινοβολίες βλάπτουν το ίδιο? 
> 
> ...Απλά ας λαμβάνουμε τα μέτρα μας, μη έχοντας το κινητό μας τηλέφωνο σκουλαρίκι...
> 
> Ναι θα μου πείτε, αλλά σίγουρα είναι επιβαρυντική αιτία. Δηλαδή κάτι από εδώ, κάτι από εκεί μαζεύονται όλα και μας χτυπούν στο δόξα πατρί. Χμμ, εδώ έχετε δίκιο, αλλά δεν έχω απάντηση. Ούτε εγώ ούτε κανένας άλλος....


Οχι, ενα παραδειγμα εδωσα, θα μπορουσα να αναφερω και το WI-FI ρουτερ μου.
Ουτε θεωρω οτι ολες οι ακτινοβολιες βλαπτουν το ιδιο.

Για τα αλλα που γραφεις παραπανω, συμφωνω και εγω.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> δεν την έχω δει
> με αυτά τα καπελάκια δεν θα μαζεύαμε περισσότερη ακτινοβολία σήμερα; 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι αν ζούσες στην δεκαετία του 70 θα έδινες στην εγκυμονούσα γυναίκα σου να πιει όλη την θαλιδομίδη του κόσμου για να μην σε πούνε "καθυστερημένο" και τεχνοφοβικό;
> Όσο και να προσπαθείτε να διαστρέψετε αυτό που έγραψα, πουθενά δεν είπα να πάρουμε τα βουνά ή να γυρίσουμε σε σπηλιές και ρόπαλα, έγραψα για πρόληψη και προσπάθεια αποφυγής ακτινοβολιών όταν αυτές δεν μας είναι απαραίτητες. Για παράδειγμα θεωρώ άσκοπο το WI-FI ρούτερ εκτός και αν ο χρήστης κατοικεί σε σπίτι - γήπεδο 
> 
> 
> 
> κανονικά η δουλειά γίνεται από εξειδικευμένα συνεργεία και όχι από τυχαίους με χρήση στολών. Αν είδες κάτι διαφορετικό όφειλες να προχωρήσεις σε καταγγελία, ήσουν θεατής μελλοθάνατων


ασε ρε συ, καλύπτονται απο το Κράτος...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## no_logo

> ασε ρε συ, καλύπτονται απο το Κράτος...


όσες φορές έχει γίνει αφαίρεση  η διαδικασία έχει πραγματοποιηθεί από εξειδικευμένα συνεργεία του εξωτερικού, πχ το Θριάσιο νοσοκομείο

----------


## wireless_surfer

α ναι εκει μειναμε
εγώ εχω στο νου πολλά ακόμα πάντως, όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω, τον νόμο για την θεμελειακή γείωση, του οπλισμου των τσιμέντων, που ισχύει στην "Δύση" εδώ και περίπου μία 15ετία, ενώ παγκόσμια δεν έχει επιβληθεί, γιατί αφορά "ευπαθείς κοινωνίες" (το 20% είναι μικρή αναφορά).

Πάντως δεν καταννοώ αυτό το "υπάρχουν ενδείξεις κι όχι αποδείξεις"
Αποδείξεις υπάρχουν, που εμπλέκουν τα ραδιο-μικροκύματα σε καρκινογενέσεις, με 3-7 φορές περισσότερες πιθανότητες λόγω ακριβώς αυτών, διαβάζω εγώ εδώ πχ που το έχω πρόχειρο απο καποιο προηγουμενο ποστ . http://www.bioone.org, εδώ κι εδώ σαν πρόσφατες αναφορές

 To μόνο που αιωρείται σε όλα αυτά, είναι κάποια σύμπραξη-συμφωνία του δημοσίου με τον ιδωτικο τομέα, κάποιος συμβιβασμός, δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω κάτι άλλο ακόμα και γιατί προφανώς μιλάμε για ανάπτυξη. Κράτος δεν σημαίνει ευθύνη των φυσικών, των γιατρών ή των βιολόγων αποκλειστικά, σημαίνει πολλά περισσότερα.

Δεν καταλαβαίνω επίσης για τις τροφές που το πάμε ακριβως. Στην Αμερική οι μεγαλύτεροι παραγωγοί φυτοφαρμάκων και γενικότερων χημικών στα τρόφιμα, έχουν στρείψει τελείως στα μεταλλαγμένα (αυτό που λέμε ανάπτυξη γι'αυτους) καθώς *απαγορεύτηκε* το 80% των χημικών που χρησιμοποιούσαν. "Εκεί" υπήρχε έλεγχος φυσικά. Εδώ όλες οι βιομηχανίες φυτοφαρμάκων λέει, δουλεύουν με το υπόλοιπο 20% ...  :ROFL: 
 Μου διαφεύγοουν τα ονόματα των εταιριών, με ένα γούγλισμα θα τα έβρισκα υποθέτω όπως και οποιοσδήποτε, αλλά ακόμα και στην ελληνική TV υπάρχουν συχνά αναφορές έως και ντοκυμοντερς (documentaries). Αλλά άλλα "κανάλια" ή "στεγνές" και καταναλωτικές ειδήσεις παρακολουθούμε φαίνεται.
Εδώ δεν θέλουμε τα μεταλλαγμένα και ακόμα αντέχουν τα βιολογικά και φυσικά, γουστο μας καπέλο μας, αλλα θα βρεθούμε σύντομα και στην ανάγκη υποθέτω κι εμεις (καιρικές αλλαγές, οικονομία και τοπικα ειδικότερα στοιχεία) . Στην Αμερική πάντως, δεν υπάρχουν στατιστικές μετρήσεις για τα μεταλλαγμένα, γιατί απλά ΔΕΝ διακρίνονται, αντιθετα απο την Ευρώπη, οπου απαιτέιται σήμανση των μεταλλαγμένων.

----------


## ZackNV

Πάντως έχει και τα καλά του το Wi-Fi. Ξέρετε πόσες φορές έχω μπει στο διαδίκτυο απ' το Wi-Fi του γείτονα; :-p Ενώ τόσο καιρό που δουλεύω ενσύρματα με το δικό μου δεν είχα ποτέ "διαρύκτες" :-)

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πάντως δεν καταννοώ αυτό το "υπάρχουν ενδείξεις κι όχι αποδείξεις"
> Αποδείξεις υπάρχουν, που εμπλέκουν τα ραδιο-μικροκύματα σε καρκινογενέσεις, με 3-7 φορές περισσότερες πιθανότητες λόγω ακριβώς αυτών, διαβάζω εγώ εδώ πχ που το έχω πρόχειρο απο καποιο προηγουμενο ποστ . http://www.bioone.org, εδώ κι εδώ σαν πρόσφατες αναφορές


Μόνο στο ένα λινκ υπάρχει κάτι ενδιαφέρον, που μιλά για αύξηση "by three" των στατιστικών να παρατηρηθεί "apoptosis" (ιδέα δεν έχω τι ακριβώς είναι, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι καρκινογέννεση-μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος όμως). Από την άλλη όμως, αν διαβάσεις τις συνθήκες του πειράματος, θα δεις ότι η θερμοκρασία είχε αυξηθεί κατά 2 βαθμούς Κελσίου για 24 ώρες. (Από 37 σε 39 βαθμούς)... Αυτές οι συνθήκες είναι αδύνατον να συμβούν στο περιβάλλον μας. 

Αnyway, η συζήτηση δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσει ποτέ, σε κάθε παράδειγμα υπάρχει και η αντίρρηση ή το αντιπαράδειγμα και πάει λέγοντας. 

Ας καταλήξουμε (για να είμαστε όλοι ευτυχισμένοι) πως καλό είναι να ξεκολλήσουμε (σε πρώτη φάση) τα κινητά από τα αυτιά των ανηλίκων και από τα δικά μας. 

no_logo, έχω ξαναπεί...έλα στο σπίτι μου να δικτυώσεις 10 pc, έναν dreambox και ένα ps3 σε 7 διαφορετικά δωμάτια σε 2 ορόφους και 3 επίπεδα με καλώδια, ΧΩΡΙΣ να σε "δολοφονήσει" η γυναίκα μου και έλα μετά να συζητήσουμε για την αναγκαιότητα ή όχι του Wi - Fi  :Razz:

----------


## wireless_surfer

Διόρθωσα το 2ο λινκ. Αναφερει λοιπον αυτό πως άλλα (ανθώπινα) χρωμοσώματα επιρρεάστηκαν σε χαμηλό SAR Και άλλα σε υψηλο.

Στο 1ο λινκ που αναφέρεις, λεει "whereas the percentage of AIF-positive nuclei in RF-field-exposed neurons was increased by three- to sevenfold compared to other conditions" 3 έως 7πλάσσια άυξηση του φαινομένου.

----------


## Νικαετός

Διαβάζοντας για την Απόπτωση, τελικά ίσως να φανεί χρήσιμη η ακτινοβολία για την καταπολέμηση του καρκίνου και όχι για την πρόκλησή του wireless LOL! 

http://dlib.libh.uoc.gr/Dienst/UI/2....nguage=English

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Διαβάζοντας για την Απόπτωση, τελικά ίσως να φανεί χρήσιμη η ακτινοβολία για την καταπολέμηση του καρκίνου και όχι για την πρόκλησή του wireless LOL! 
> 
> http://dlib.libh.uoc.gr/Dienst/UI/2....nguage=English


Αποδεκτό πως μιλάμε για μετάλλαξη τοτε (σε φυσιολογικά ατομα) . Σε ανεπάρεκια, θα το χαρακτήριζα ίαση. Fine by me

-Με βάση τα απλά της βιολογίας που γνωρίζουμε όλα αυτά να προσθέσω, ότι δηλαδή ο οργανισμός μπορεί και αντικαθιστά ορισμένο αριθμό μόνο νεκρο κυττάρων σε συγκεκρημένο χρόνο και οτι αυτά όλα ενεργοποιούν επινεφρίδια και πρωτεΐνες που υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες έχουν κι αυτά χρόνισμό.-

----------


## Νικαετός

Ναι αλλά σαφώς καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά, ανάμεσα στο "η ακτινοβολία προκαλεί καρκίνο" και στο "παίρνουμε έναν ήδη νοσούντα άνθρωπο, τον βομβαρδίζουμε με τεράστιες ποσότητες ενέργειας μη ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας, και σκοτώνουμε τα καρκινικά κύτταρα,...) 

Υπερβολές θα μου πεις (πάντως για να γινόταν αποδεκτή τέτοια μέθοδος, θα έπρεπε η αποτελεσματικότητα να ήταν πολύ πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το 3 - 7 φορές που αναφέρει το άρθρο  :Wink: ). 


Αυτό που θέλω να πω τελικά, είναι πως ακόμα και αν δεχθούμε πως υπάρχουν επιπτώσεις από μη θερμικά αποτελέσματα, αυτά δεν μπορούν να προκαλέσουν καρκίνο... Θάνατο από την εξόντωση  των κυτάρων ναι, καρκίνο όχι !!!!!   :Wink: ). 

Πάντα σύμφωνα με τα λινκ που δίνεις βέβαια  :Wink:

----------


## wireless_surfer

Υπάρχουν και περισσότερες διαφορες, ναι δεν διαφωνω οταν διαλογιζόμαστε σε τέτοιο επίπεδο
Συμπλήρωνα το προηγουμενο ποστ όταν απαντούσες...

----------


## Νικαετός

Δυστυχώς οι γνώσεις μου στην βιολογία είναι ελάχιστες έως ανύπαρκτες. Σϊγουρα υπάρχει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον στο θέμα αυτό. 



Off Topic


		πρώτη φορά ασχολήθηκα, όταν σε ένα πανελλήνιο συνέδριο φυσικής  στην Θράκη, που συμμετείχαμε με μια ομάδα ερευνητών , συνάδελφοι ανακοίνωσαν την έρευνα για την θεραπεία της επιληψίας, με μια συσκευή που "μαγνητοφωνούσε" τα ηλεκτρικά κύματα που εκπέμπονται από τον εγκέφαλο κατά την διάρκεια των επιληπτικών κρίσεων, και αναπαράγοντάς τα μέσω ειδικών ηλεκτροδίων "κεραιών", "καθησύχαζε" τον εγκέφαλο του ασθενούς όταν βρισκόταν στα προθυρα τέτοιων κρίσεων - και του πάρκινσον από όσο θυμάμαι. Δεν γνωρίζω τι απέγινε, άκουσα δυο τρεις φορές απο τότε την ιστορία αυτή, αλλά από τότε σιγή.

----------


## wireless_surfer

Δεν καταλαβαίνω αν περιμένεις απο εμένα να πω πως πριοκαλουν καρκίνο τα 900MHz? Δεν είπα ποτε κάτι τέτοιο, είπα πως μελετούνται (πρεπει να έχει περάσει και χρόνος ίσως απο τον πρώτο μας διαλογο στο θέμα), πως θεωρούνται επιταχυντες χημικών μεταβολών de facto και πως το sequence του καρκίνου είναι ούτως η άλλως άγνωστο στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων.
 Και βέβαια πως υπάρχει ενέργεια, που ήταν άγνωστη μέχρι σήμερα (δεν εννοώ φυσική, γονιδιακή αστάθεια αναφέρουν στο 2ο λινκ και το sequence αγνωστο πάλι -έστω για μένα-) αλλά και τέτοια -φυσική- με ηλεκτρικα -νευρολογικά- φαινόμενα και δεν ξέρω (πραγματικα) τι άλλο.

........Auto merged post: wireless_surfer added 2 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........

Γράφουμε ταυτόχρονα μερικές φορές  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Γράφουμε ταυτόχρονα μερικές φορές


Όταν δεν υπάρχουν "κραυγές" απολαμβάνεις τον διάλογο, έστω και αν διαφωνείς  :Wink: 

Καλό βράδυ  :One thumb up:

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΖΟΥΡΝΤΟΣ

Την αληθεια δεν 8α την μαθουμε ποτε!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## wireless_surfer

Θυμήθηκα!  :Razz: 
Καρκινογενέσεις -όγκοιi- λεγαμε για το αυτί... (100% "άγνωστος" καρκίνος αυτός στον εγκέφαλο-και πλησίων- λένε τσι άλλοι) Οh well, whatever.  :Smile: 
Εγώ πάντως εκ πεποιθήσεως δεν απασχολώ πολύ τα κινητά. Υπάρχουν και οι μη.. πεπεισμένοι

----------


## Sofos

Εγώ προσωπικά ζαλίζομαι - αναγούλα - πονοκέφαλος κυρίως με το bluetooth kai wifi! Μέσα σε 2 λεπτά αν βρεθώ κοντά σε ένα από τα 2ό τα παίζω! Και δεν είναι αυτοϋποβολη!

----------


## ted_rossi

Αν και διάβασα ένα αρκετά μεγάλο μέρος του topic αυτού δεν βρήκα πουθενά αναφορά στην ΙΣΧΥ ακτινοβολίας των roυter που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά και έχουμε στα σπίτια μας..από μία -ομολογουμένως όχι αρκετά εκτενή- έρευνα στον γούγλη είδα τιμές που φτάνουν μέχρι 150-250mW..μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει/διαψεύσει?Δεν έχω τώρα κάποιο πρόχειρο link,θα βρω και θα ποστάρω προσεχώς..Σχετικά με την ισχύ,το τονίζω,αναφέρομαι στην ισχύ ακτινοβολίας των routers,όχι των ασύρματων καρτών λήψης,η οποία είναι αρκετά χαμηλότερη...

----------


## konenas

> ... είδα τιμές που φτάνουν μέχρι 150-250mW..μπορεί κάποιος να επιβεβαιώσει/διαψεύσει?...


Η ακτινοβολία από τα καλά ρούτερς είναι ρυθμιζόμενη. 
Καλό είναι να την ρυθμίζουμε στο ελάχιστο, καλύτερο όμως να την απενεργοποιούμε και να ζούμε με ένα καλώδιο παραπάνω.

----------


## zeppelin

ασύρματο είναι κουλ. τα λέμε σε λίγα χρόνια τι θα λένε..

----------


## freemannnn

ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι αν απενεργοποιησουμε το wifi στο setup του router ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει?

----------


## konenas

> ειναι 100% σιγουρο οτι αν απενεργοποιησουμε το wifi στο setup του router ειναι σαν να μην υπαρχει?


Ναι, έτσι είναι.

----------


## 21century

Μετά απο ελάχιστα χρόνια θα μιάμε για το wi-max πλέον και τους σταθμούς βάσης, είπαμε ότι ακτινοβολία δεν υπάρχει και περισσότερο εκπέμπουν τα κινητά μας παρά τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## Νικολίς

όλα με το μέτρο κύριοι και όλα καλά 


Νικολίς

----------


## Settler

Η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής:

υπάρχει ζήτημα για την υγεία λόγω της ακτινοβολίας των συγκεκριμένων  μηχανιμάτων?.....

----------


## manoulamou

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=155282
 :Wink:

----------


## 29gk

www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14365

καλο διαβασμα

----------


## boza

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι... αν έχω κλείσει το wireless μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του router μου(3COM).. το router σταματάει να εκπέμεπει??? ή απλά μονο δεν είναι προσβάσιμο απο υπολογιστή?

----------


## mlnet

Παιδιά, όπως και να το κανουμε οι ακτινοβολίες εν γένει (ιονίζουσες και μη) κάνουν κακό...αυτό το λένε όλοι... για αυτό και θεσπίζουν όρια.....όπως με την ραδιενέργεια....λες και αν εκτεθείς "λίγο" δεν κινδυνεύεις. Και μάλιστα εχουν τις βλακείες του στυλ "εαν εισαι τεχνικός κεραιών έχεις αλλά όρια απο τον γενικό πληθυσμό..."..αντεχεις δηλαδη!

Τωρα δειλά δειλα βγαίνουν αναφορές για την ζημιά που προκαλούν τα κινητα....ε θα βγουν και για τα wifi, wimax και παει λεγοντας.

Το θεωρώ εντελώς ηλίθιο να εχεις wifi router στο σπίτι σου, όπως εξαιρετικά ηλίθιο είναι να δίνεις στο 4χρονο παιδί σου το κινητό για να μιλάει....στην Ιταλία υπήρχε άτομο που είχε  κάτι σαν F2G unlimited και το εβαζε στο βρεφος του διπλα για να το ακουει απο το σαλόνι απο το άλλο κηντό..λες και πεθαινανε τα μωρα οταν ηταν μόνα τους πριν απο 15 χρόνια που δεν υπήρχαν τα καθε ειδους ασύρματα.

Ο κανόνας είναι ένας...όσο υψηλότερη συχνότητα τόσο πιό ανθυγιεινή είναι...

Αυτα...

----------


## konenas

Εγώ έχω δει κάτι μηχανάκια που κάνουν την μπέιμπυ σίτερ και τα αγοράζει κόσμος!
Άκου για να βλέπει το μωρό από το άλλο δωμάτιο μπας και βήξει στραβά!

----------


## manoulamou

Εδω καποιος παραγγειλε απο Μεγαλη Βρεττανια
συσκευη να καταγραφει τους παλμους της καρδιας
για να μην τυχον σταματησει στη διαρκεια του υπνου.
Δηλαδη μεγαλωνοντας ετσι ενα παιδι, τι θα γινει μετα; :Redface:

----------


## no_logo

Τα κινητά βλάπτουν σοβαρά το DNA

----------


## Νικαετός

νο λόγκο, όχι άλλο Μαργαρίτη Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ .

----------


## no_logo

:Thinking: 
τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής;

----------


## Νικαετός

Θέλει να πει πως την ίδια έρευνα, την έχουμε παρουσιάσει 3 φορές μόνο σε αυτό το νήμα  :Wink:

----------


## no_logo

και γιατί την έβαλε τώρα η κυριακάτικη;  :Wall:

----------


## Νικαετός

Άγνωσται αι βουλαί του Τεγόπουλου....

----------


## konenas

> και γιατί την έβαλε τώρα η κυριακάτικη;


Γιατί, έτσι είναι και εμείς κοιτάμε αλλού  (Νικαετός).

Επανάληψις μήτηρ πάσης μάθησης. :Smile: 

Η ακτινοβολία και η βλακεία βλάπτουν, αυτό είναι το σίγουρο.

Πόσο βλάπτουν δεν ήταν γνωστό. Τώρα είναι για την ακτινοβολία. 

Η έρευνα του Μαργαρίτη επιτέλους έγινε αποδεκτή όπως του Dr Carlos και των άλλων μη πληρωμένων ερευνητών.

----------


## Settler

Hands free ή Blue tooth?

----------


## hemlock

> Hands free ή Blue tooth?


Blue tooth... :Wink:

----------


## konenas

> Hands free ή Blue tooth?


hands free
Το bluetooth έχει μικρή ακτινοβολία, το hands free ΔΕΝ έχει, παρά μόνο λίγη όταν το βύσμα του είναι κοντά στη κεραία του κινητού και περισσότερη όταν είναι παράλληλο με αυτή.
Συγκρινόμενη όμως με του bluetooth σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι μικρότερη.

----------


## Settler

Μήπως λειτουργεί σαν κεραία το hands free όμως?

----------


## konenas

> Μήπως λειτουργεί σαν κεραία το hands free όμως?


Μόνο στην περίπτωση που το βύσμα είναι κοντά και παράλληλο προς την κεραία, όπως προανέφερα. 
Αυτό γίνονταν μόνο σε παλαιά κινητά. Τώρα, οι εταιρίες, το κατάλαβαν και το διόρθωσαν.

Να αναφέρω ότι οι κατασκευαστές κινητών, επειδή θέλουν να πουλούν, κάνουν αρκετές έρευνες σε αυτόν τον τομέα και έτσι τα νέα μοντελάκια κινητών δεν έχουν τέτοιου είδους ατέλειες.

Ο SAR των κινητών μετράται διαφορετικά από κράτος σε κράτος και τα όρια είναι διαφορετικά.

Σε μερικά κράτη (ΟΥΣΑ) το SAR είναι διαφορετικό για το αυτί και διαφορετικό για το σώμα με hands free ή bluetooth. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση αν μιλάμε με το κινητό και αυτό είναι μακρύτερα από 50 εκατοστά οι επιπτώσεις από την ακτινοβολία του ελαχιστοποιούνται. Προσοχή όλα τα κύτταρα υπόκεινται σε επιπτώσεις από την ακτινοβολία και αυτά του χεριού. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και το αίμα βρίσκεται σε όλο το σώμα μας και ακτινοβολείται εξίσου.

Τι μας σώζει;  :Thinking: 
1) Να μιλάμε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο. Καλύτερα να μην μιλάμε από το κινητό.  :One thumb up: 
2) Να μην χρησιμοποιούμε 3G (internet, τηλεόραση, τραγούδια) :One thumb up:

----------


## hemlock

> Μήπως λειτουργεί σαν κεραία το hands free όμως?


Λοιπον ενα bluetooth λειτουργει ακριβως με την λογικη ενος μετασχηματηστη ισχυος... :Wink: 
Οτι ταση και να του ριξεις στην εισοδο αυτος θα δωσει καποιες πολυ συγκεκριμενες στην εξοδο (συνηθως υποπολλαπαλασια της εισοδου 220V/24V)...

----------


## manoulamou

Η καταχρηση παντος ειδους δεν ειναι επικινδυνη για την υγεια
βλαπτει σοβαρα και την λογικη μας... :Wink: 
Θελει πολυ να καταλαβει κανεις πως τα μωρα δεν χρειαζονται κινητα;
Και πως καθε συσκευη εχει καποιες προδιαγραφες και 
καποιους αυτονοητους περιορισμους στη χρηση της;
Περαν του ηλιου, του καθαρου αερα και νερου ολα τα αλλα ειναι χρησιμα 
και φτιαχτηκαν για να κανουν τη ζωη μας πιο ευκολη, 
οχι απαραιτητα παντου και παντα ομως και χωρις μετρο!
Δεν σημαινει πως εαν το παραδεχτουμε ειμαστε εχθροι της προοδου.. :Thinking:

----------


## tamio

με τοσες ακτινοβολιες που τρωμε καθ  μερα (κινητο, οθονη υπολογιστη, τηλεοραση, κλπ κλπ), το wi fi μας πειραξε?

ασε πουτο wi-fi κανει καλο και στην κοινωνικη σου ζωη, γιατι μπορεις να εισαι στο internet απο το σαλονι σου (οπου καθεσαι μαζι με τους άλλους) αντι να κλεινεσαι στο γραφειο ή το δωματιο σου!

----------


## Xguru

Ωραία απενεργοποιώ το wifi του router και του AP. Το wifi των routers των γειτόνων που γεμίζει το σπίτι μου με κύματα ποιός θα το απενεργοποιήσει;

----------


## anon

Mπορείς κάλλιστα, με κάποιο κόστος φυσικα, να κάνεις το διαμέρισμά σου, έναν κλωβό faraday. Eαν μονώσεις με κάποιο τρόπο και την διανομή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και συσκευες μέσα στο σπίτι, θα μπορείς να απολαμβάνεις ένα περιβάλλον με σοβαρά μικρότερες έως καθόλου ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες... Απλά στο σοβάτισμα, πέρασε και ένα πλέγμα, επίσης σε ταβάνια και πάτωμα. Στόρια απο γειωμένο και ηλεκτραγώγιμο υλικό... Για τις συσκευές μέσα στο σπίτι δεν μπορώ να σου πώ και πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## konenas

> ... Για τις συσκευές μέσα στο σπίτι δεν μπορώ να σου πώ και πολλά πράγματα.


Μακρυά από φούρνο μικροκυμάτων (πετάξτε τον).
Δεν είναι ανάγκη να βρισκόμαστε κοντά σε ηλεκτρική κουζίνα, σόμπα, πίνακα ΔΕΗ, πιστολάκι μαλλιών και οτιδήποτε είναι ηλεκτρικό με πολλά Watt για πολλή ώρα.

πχ. Βάλτε τον καναπέ μακρυά από την τηλεόραση και τον πίνακα ΔΕΗ. Αγοράστε μια τηλεόραση πλάσματος μεγάλη ώστε να βρίσκεστε και μακρυά. Αγοράστε μια TFT οθόνη >= 19" κλπ.

Ο κλώβος του Faraday δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα γειωμένα παράθυρα. 
Μην φοβάστε όμως, η ακτινοβολία από το περιβάλλον θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει, το κινητό σας θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει, αλλά όμως θα την έχετε μειώσει κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό.

----------


## parpen

> Η ακτινοβολία από τα καλά ρούτερς είναι ρυθμιζόμενη. 
> Καλό είναι να την ρυθμίζουμε στο ελάχιστο, καλύτερο όμως να την απενεργοποιούμε και να ζούμε με ένα καλώδιο παραπάνω.


Η νόμιμη ισχύ εκπομπής για τις wifi συσκευές είναι 100 mw δηλαδή 21 Dbm.
Οι κάρτες τα ap και τα routers έχουν μέγιστη ισχύ τα 17 ή 18 Dbm δηλαδή κάτω των 50 mw( κάθε 3 dbm= διπλασιασμός ισχύος). Σε αυτά πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και τα 2 dbm κέρδος από τις κεραίες άρα φτάνουμε στα 19-20.
Αυτή η ισχύς βέβαια βγαίνει από την κεραία , σε full ρύθμιση δηλαδή περίπου 80 mw. Ως ισχύς είναι εξαιρετικά χαμηλή ακόμη και σε σύγκριση με τα κινητά που μπορεί να φτάνουν μέχρι και το 1 W ή και περισσότερο , ανάλογα τα δίκτυα και τις νομοθεσίες της κάθε χώρας.

Τώρα η ακτινοβολία των μικροκυμάτων αυτό που κάνει είναι να διεγείρει τα μόρια τα οποία αρχίζουν και ταλαντώνονται αυξάνοντας έτσι την θερμοκρασία τους (αρχή λειτουργίας φούρνων μικροκυμάτων). Βέβαια οι φούρνοι έχουν ισχύ περίπου τα 2500 Watt και για να ανεβάσουν την θερμοκρασία περίπου 10-15 βαθμούς (ανάλογα το υλικό) πρέπει να δουλέψουν περίπου 30 sec και άνω.

Οπότε κάντε αναγωγές τώρα για να σκεφτεί ο καθένας πόσο μπορεί ή όχι μια ισχύς των 100 Mw να προκαλέσει διέγερση και αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας στον άνθρωπο με τις όποιες συνέπειες (π.χ πονοκέφαλοι , αναγούλες κλπ).
Τώρα για άλλου είδους συνέπειες , δεν ξέρω....

----------


## GTS

> Λοιπον ενα bluetooth λειτουργει ακριβως με την λογικη ενος μετασχηματηστη ισχυος...
> Οτι ταση και να του ριξεις στην εισοδο αυτος θα δωσει καποιες πολυ συγκεκριμενες στην εξοδο (συνηθως υποπολλαπαλασια της εισοδου 220V/24V)...


Pardon?

----------


## konenas

> Τώρα για άλλου είδους συνέπειες , δεν ξέρω....


Εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα. Υπάρχουν έρευνες που αποδεικνύουν ότι η χαμηλή ακτινοβολία δεν είναι ακίνδυνη.
Υπάρχουν μη θερμικές επιδράσεις που σε έρευνες in vitro δείχνουν ότι ... http://kyttariki.biol.uoa.gr/MOBILE-...7-07-07-05.htm http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=98304544.

----------


## Νικαετός

Bέβαια να πούμε πως αυτή είναι ΜΙΑ έρευνα και υπάρχουν αρκετές άλλες, που δείχνουν ακριβώς το αντίθετο  :Wink: 

Αντιγράφω δε από το λινκ, που μας δίνει πιο πάνω ο konenas




> ΤΕΛΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ
> 
> 
> 
> Θα πρέπει όλοι μας και ειδικότερα τα παιδιά και οι έφηβοι, να συνηθίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε το κινητό τηλέφωνο με τους τρόπους που αναφέραμε δηλαδή με hands free ή blue tooth, έστω και αν έχουμε συνηθίσει διαφορετικά. Παράλληλα δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της συνομιλίας (ή της αποστολής sms, mms, της χρήσης διαδικτύου μέσω του κινητού και σε όποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις το κινητό αποστέλλει δεδομένα) το κινητό εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία και συνεπώς πρέπει να ευρίσκεται μακριά, σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον 40 εκατοστά από οποιοδήποτε σημείο του σώματος, ή μέσα στην ειδική θήκη προστασίας όταν αυτή γίνει εμπορικά διαθέσιμη. Φυσικά όσα αναφέρθηκαν πρέπει να τηρούνται με μέτρο, δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές και πανικός («παν μέτρον άριστον»). Με βάση τις μετρήσεις και τα πειράματά μας, εκτιμούμε πως μια σύντομη κλήση ή απάντηση σε κλήση, όταν δεν είναι διαθέσιμα hands free ή blue tooth μπορούν να πραγματοποιούνται 2-3 φορές την ημέρα χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Όπως βλέπουμε, ο καλός καθηγητής έχει την λύση. Την ειδική θήκη προστασίας μας από την ακτινοβολία του κινητού... (Κάντε λίγο υπομονή πρώτα, ώστε να γίνει εμπορικά διαθέσιμη ντε...). Μετά τέρμα οι βλαβερές επιπτώσεις, δεν είδαμε δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα...

Το ότι σκόπιμα τσουβαλιάζονται όλα (κινητά, πιστολάκια, wi-fi, κεραίες κινητής), κάτω από τον γενικό τίτλο 

"Ασύρματο ίντερνετ" να το θεωρήσω τελείως τυχαίο  :Whistle:

----------


## hemlock

> Pardon?


Ενας μετασχηματιστης ειχες διαβασει πως δουλευει ή γιατι τον βαζουμε μεσα σε μια ηλεκτρονικη διαταξη?
Ενας απο τους λογους ειναι και η ηλεκτρικη απομονωση του κυκλωματος που επαιτε...Αυτο ακριβως κανει και το Bluetooth...Δεν αφηνει την ενεργεια του κινητου να περασει πανω σου και απο τα πχ 100-150mW που εχεις στο κινητο σου, περναει μονο τα 10-20mW που δουλευει το κιτ του bleutooth..

----------


## GTS

> Ενας μετασχηματιστης ειχες διαβασει πως δουλευει ή γιατι τον βαζουμε μεσα σε μια ηλεκτρονικη διαταξη?
> Ενας απο τους λογους ειναι και η ηλεκτρικη απομονωση του κυκλωματος που επαιτε...Αυτο ακριβως κανει και το Bluetooth...Δεν αφηνει την ενεργεια του κινητου να περασει πανω σου και απο τα πχ 100-150mW που εχεις στο κινητο σου, περναει μονο τα 10-20mW που δουλευει το κιτ του bleutooth..


Απλά για να μη μπερδεύεται κάποιος μη ειδικός, κάτι είπες για μετασχηματιστή ισχύος πριν...

Δεν έχεις ιδεά τι είναι ο Μ/Σ ισχύος και το μπερδεύεις με το Μ/Σ απομόνωσης που χρησιμεύει σε περίπτωση ηλεκτροπληξίας (διαρροή προς γη)...ψάξε λίγο να δεις, εύκολο είναι

Όσο για αυτά που λες για το bluetooth, εγώ τουλάχιστοντα ελληνικά σου δε τα κατανοώ, αν και μάλλον και εκεί τα έχεις μπερδέψει..η πρόταση "Δεν αφηνει την ενεργεια του κινητου να περασει πανω σου" είναι αμφιβόλου νοήματος (τουλάχιστον)

----------


## hemlock

> Απλά για να μη μπερδεύεται κάποιος μη ειδικός, κάτι είπες για μετασχηματιστή ισχύος πριν...
> 
> Δεν έχεις ιδεά τι είναι ο Μ/Σ ισχύος και το μπερδεύεις με το Μ/Σ απομόνωσης που χρησιμεύει σε περίπτωση ηλεκτροπληξίας (διαρροή προς γη)...ψάξε λίγο να δεις, εύκολο είναι
> 
> Όσο για αυτά που λες για το bluetooth, εγώ τουλάχιστοντα ελληνικά σου δε τα κατανοώ, αν και μάλλον και εκεί τα έχεις μπερδέψει..η πρόταση "Δεν αφηνει την ενεργεια του κινητου να περασει πανω σου" είναι αμφιβόλου νοήματος (τουλάχιστον)


Ε μα βλεπεις...Πως θες να σου απαντησω...Οταν δεν θες να καταλαβεις οτι ολοι οι μετασχηματιστες ειναι "και απομονωσης"...Με επαγωγη περναει η ενεργεια ,ταση απο το πρωτευον πηνιο στο δευτερευον... :Wink:

----------


## GTS

> Ε μα βλεπεις...Πως θες να σου απαντησω...Οταν δεν θες να καταλαβεις οτι ολοι οι μετασχηματιστες ειναι "και απομονωσης"...Με επαγωγη περναει η ενεργεια ,ταση απο το πρωτευον πηνιο στο δευτερευον...


Ναι ναι, δε καταλαβαίνω....

Διάβασε τι είναι ο Μ/Σ ισχύος πρώτα και τι ο ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΗΣ και μετά απευθύνσου σε εμένα για μετασχηματιστές

Οι Μ/Σ λειτουργούν με επαγωγή? Γουάου, τι λες!! Έχουν ΚΑΙ πηνία??

Και για μη ταλαιπωρείσαι άδικα να ψάχνεις πράγματα για τα οποία ξέρεις μπακαλίστικες θεωρίες, ο Μ/Σ απομόνωσης έχει λόγο μετασχηματισμού *** (???)

Άστο, σε αφήνω να το βρεις μόνος σου και μετά ίσως καταλάβεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ Μ/Σ ισχύος και απομόνωσης...και ίσως αρχίσεις να μελετάς καλύτερα ένα θέμα πριν αρχίζεις να πετάς διάφορα....

Στρώσου στο διάβασμα πρώτα και βεβαιώσου ότι αυτά που λες έχουν σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα, γιατί υπάρχουν άλλοι που τα διαβάζουν και ίσως τα αναπαράγουν

----------


## lpap

> Ενας μετασχηματιστης ειχες διαβασει πως δουλευει ή γιατι τον βαζουμε μεσα σε μια ηλεκτρονικη διαταξη?
> Ενας απο τους λογους ειναι και η ηλεκτρικη απομονωση του κυκλωματος που επαιτε...Αυτο ακριβως κανει και το Bluetooth...Δεν αφηνει την ενεργεια του κινητου να περασει πανω σου και απο τα πχ 100-150mW που εχεις στο κινητο σου, περναει μονο τα 10-20mW που δουλευει το κιτ του bleutooth..


Το μυστικό των επιβλαβών ακτινοβολιών είναι στην συχνότητα λειτουργίας (εκτός από την ισχύ εκπομπής)

........Auto merged post: lpap added 3 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........




> Mπορείς κάλλιστα, με κάποιο κόστος φυσικα, να κάνεις το διαμέρισμά σου, έναν κλωβό faraday. Eαν μονώσεις με κάποιο τρόπο και την διανομή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και συσκευες μέσα στο σπίτι, θα μπορείς να απολαμβάνεις ένα περιβάλλον με σοβαρά μικρότερες έως καθόλου ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες... Απλά στο σοβάτισμα, πέρασε και ένα πλέγμα, επίσης σε ταβάνια και πάτωμα. Στόρια απο γειωμένο και ηλεκτραγώγιμο υλικό... Για τις συσκευές μέσα στο σπίτι δεν μπορώ να σου πώ και πολλά πράγματα.


Το σπίτι "κλουβί" είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να κατασκευαστεί με πλέγμα, γιατί το φάσμα συχνοτήτων ακτινοβολιών είναι πολύ μεγάλο. Εκτός και αν οι τοίχοι γίνουν από συμπαγείς μεταλλικές πλάκες !

Ψυχραιμία παιδιά, μήν καταργούμε τη λογική.

----------


## anon

[troll mode on]
1. Συμπαγείς μεταλικές πλάκες ώστε το διαμέρισμα/σπίτι ναναι κλωβός και να μην περνάνε οι καρκινογόνες ακτινοβολίες μέσα. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι μέσα στο σπίτι δεν θα υπάρχουν σκόρπιες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, μιας και τα καλώδια μεταφοράς έχουν και αυτά κατηγορηθεί για Η/Μ ακτινοβολία, όπως επίσης οι περισσοτερες αν όχι όλες οι συσκευές.
2. Ομως εκτός της Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάτε έναν άλλο πολύ πιο κύριο παράγοντα. Τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε. Αρα στο σπίτι κλωβό, θα πρέπει πρώτα απο όλα να το κάνουμε αεροστεγές, και να εισάγουμε αέρα που θα περνά πρώτα απο ειδικά φίλτρα που θα κατακρατουν όλες τις επιβλαβές σκόνες, μικροσωματίδια, αλλά θα πρέπει ναναι τόσο καλό που θα πρέπει να κατακρατά και άλλες χημικές ουσίας σε επίπεδο ίσως και μορίων.
3. Το επόμενο σημαντικο στοιχείο είναι το νερό. Με τόσα που ακούμε είτε πρόκειται για νερό βρύσης είτε για εμφιαλωμένο, με κανένα δεν μπορείς νασαι σίγουρος. Αρα πρέπει να βάλουμε ένα ισχυρό σύστημα φιλτραρίσματος, μιας και το νερό είναι το δεύτερο πιο σημαντικό συστατικό της ζωής μετά τον αέρα.
4. Καταλήγουμε στα τρόφιμα. Με όλα αυτά που ακούγονται για μεταλλαγμένα, λιπάσματα, φυτοφάρμακα, διοξίνες, πλέον είναι βέβαιο ότι μόνο σωστα δεν τρώμα. Αρα πρέπει για να είμαστε σίγουροι, να καλλιεργούμε μόνοι μας τα τρόφιμα. Με δεδομένο όμως ότι επιμολυσμένο περιβάλλον, συν το γεγονός ότι μπορούν να "χαλάσουν" οι δικές μας καλλιέργειες απο γειτονικές μεταλλαγμένες, άρα πρέπει να καλλιεργούμε σε κλειστό, όπως η κατοικία μας, περιβάλλον, απόλυτα ελεγχόμενο σε αέρα, νερό, και φυσικά Η/Μ ακτινοβολίες...
[troll mode off]

----------


## centaurus

> [troll mode on]
> 1. Συμπαγείς μεταλικές πλάκες ώστε το διαμέρισμα/σπίτι ναναι κλωβός και να μην περνάνε οι καρκινογόνες ακτινοβολίες μέσα. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι μέσα στο σπίτι δεν θα υπάρχουν σκόρπιες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, μιας και τα καλώδια μεταφοράς έχουν και αυτά κατηγορηθεί για Η/Μ ακτινοβολία, όπως επίσης οι περισσοτερες αν όχι όλες οι συσκευές.
> 2. Ομως εκτός της Η/Μ ακτινοβολίας, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάτε έναν άλλο πολύ πιο κύριο παράγοντα. Τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε. Αρα στο σπίτι κλωβό, θα πρέπει πρώτα απο όλα να το κάνουμε αεροστεγές, και να εισάγουμε αέρα που θα περνά πρώτα απο ειδικά φίλτρα που θα κατακρατουν όλες τις επιβλαβές σκόνες, μικροσωματίδια, αλλά θα πρέπει ναναι τόσο καλό που θα πρέπει να κατακρατά και άλλες χημικές ουσίας σε επίπεδο ίσως και μορίων.
> 3. Το επόμενο σημαντικο στοιχείο είναι το νερό. Με τόσα που ακούμε είτε πρόκειται για νερό βρύσης είτε για εμφιαλωμένο, με κανένα δεν μπορείς νασαι σίγουρος. Αρα πρέπει να βάλουμε ένα ισχυρό σύστημα φιλτραρίσματος, μιας και το νερό είναι το δεύτερο πιο σημαντικό συστατικό της ζωής μετά τον αέρα.
> 4. Καταλήγουμε στα τρόφιμα. Με όλα αυτά που ακούγονται για μεταλλαγμένα, λιπάσματα, φυτοφάρμακα, διοξίνες, πλέον είναι βέβαιο ότι μόνο σωστα δεν τρώμα. Αρα πρέπει για να είμαστε σίγουροι, να καλλιεργούμε μόνοι μας τα τρόφιμα. Με δεδομένο όμως ότι επιμολυσμένο περιβάλλον, συν το γεγονός ότι μπορούν να "χαλάσουν" οι δικές μας καλλιέργειες απο γειτονικές μεταλλαγμένες, άρα πρέπει να καλλιεργούμε σε κλειστό, όπως η κατοικία μας, περιβάλλον, απόλυτα ελεγχόμενο σε αέρα, νερό, και φυσικά Η/Μ ακτινοβολίες...
> [troll mode off]


.
*ήδη οι επιπτώσεις από τις διάφορες ακτινοβολίες τριγύρω μας έχουν προδικάσει το μέλλον μας....*
.

.
 :Laughing: 
.
[humor-off]

----------


## alefgr

> 1. Συμπαγείς μεταλικές πλάκες ώστε το διαμέρισμα/σπίτι ναναι κλωβός και να μην περνάνε οι καρκινογόνες ακτινοβολίες μέσα. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι μέσα στο σπίτι δεν θα υπάρχουν σκόρπιες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, μιας και τα καλώδια μεταφοράς έχουν και αυτά κατηγορηθεί για Η/Μ ακτινοβολία, όπως επίσης οι περισσοτερες αν όχι όλες οι συσκευές.


 Άρα σε αυτό στο σπίτι θα ζούμε στα σκοτεινά γιατί ακόμα και ένα κερί να ανάψουμε θα έχουμε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία.

Ρε που καταντήσαμε με τις φοβίες μας...  :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

> Άρα σε αυτό στο σπίτι θα ζούμε στα σκοτεινά γιατί ακόμα και ένα κερί να ανάψουμε θα έχουμε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία.
> 
> Ρε που καταντήσαμε με τις φοβίες μας...


Φυσική ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία = ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ σε μικρές (φυσιολογικές) δόσεις.
Τεχνητή ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία = ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ. 
ΔΕΝ ξέρουμε αν έχει όρια που κάτω από αυτά να είναι ακίνδυνη.
Τι κάνουμε;
Βάζουμε τους εαυτούς μας και τα παιδιά μας να συμμετέχουν σε ένα ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ. Και καλά εμείς, τα παιδιά μας θα γυρίσουν και θα μας πουν, όπως και εμείς έτσι σκεφτόμαστε για το DDT, αμίαντο κλπ, τι μάπες που ήμασταν. Αλλά οι προηγούμενες γενιές ΔΕΝ ήξεραν. Εμείς όμως ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ αλλά χλευάζουμε.

Αφήστε τα αστεία.
Πριν από 20 χρόνια όλοι χλεύαζαν τους αντικαπνιστές. Τώρα όλη η δύση ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΙ το κάπνισμα.

Εμείς είμαστε από άλλο πλανήτη (Λιακόπουλος) και δεν μας επηρεάζουν οι ακτινοβολίες, το κάπνισμα, τα μεταλλαγμένα, ο μολυσμένος αέρας κλπ;

Εμείς είμαστε οι μάγκες ή ζούμε σε εικονική πραγματικότητα και παραμυθιαζόμαστε;

"Η τεχνολογική πρόοδος είναι σαν ένα τσεκούρι στα χέρια ενός παθολογικού εγκληματία" Αλμπερτ Αινστάιν
"ΜΗΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΝ"

----------


## Νικαετός

> Φυσική ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία = ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ σε μικρές (φυσιολογικές) δόσεις.
> Τεχνητή ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία = ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ.


EΛΕΟC !

----------


## hemlock

> EΛΕΟC !


Καθεσε και συζητας ακομα...Κουραγιο.
Στειλε Pm και πες τους που εχεις το φροντηστηριο (καντους και μια σοβαρη εκπτωση)  για να τελειωνουμε...

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα. Καλώς ή κακώς (κακώς για μένα, καλώς για πολλούς άλλους) η αντίληψη που εκφράζει ο conenas υπάρχει και στην Αθήνα ειδικά είναι κυρίαρχη. 

Η φοβία που έχουμε όλοι μας, απέναντι σε κάθε τι το άγνωστο πολλαπλασιάζεται και μεγενθύνεται πολύ εύκολα. Το θέμα είναι να ελεγχθεί ο φόβος μας και να αποκτήσουμε εμπιστοσύνη στους επιστήμονες. Εδώ αυτόματα έχουν απορριφθεί όλες οι μελέτες και οι έρευνες δεκαετιών, ως πληρωμένες και καθοδηγούμενες και δεχόμαστε μόνον όσες μας χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά, άσχετα αν οι συγκεκριμένες καταγγέλλονται από την ίδια την επιστημονική κοινότητα ως αντιεπιστημονικές, ασαφείς ως προς το αντικείμενο αλλά και με σαφή οικονομικά κίνητρα από την άλλη. 

ΓΙΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ να το ξαναπώ. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ κίνδυνος δεν υπάρχει από την τεχνολογία. Μόνο από τον άνθρωπο και τον τρόπο που την χρησιμοποιεί. Ζούμε σε μια περίεργη χώρα, που τα πάντα θυσιάζονται στον βωμό του κέρδους οι πολίτες επομένως είναι καχύποπτοι με το δίκιο τους. Μόνο που έχει χαθεί η μπάλα. Φωνάζουν για το wi-fi και από την άλλη, αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν τους δώσει το ασύρματο ρούτερ  δώρο, αλλά άλλο ενσύρματο, είναι έτοιμοι να εισβάλλουν με τανκς στο Μαρούσι για να το αποκτήσουν. Καπάκι έρχονται εδώ και ψάχνουν τρόπο να απενεργοποιήσουν το wi-fi γιατί η γάτα της από κάτω απέκτησε ημικρανίες... Ε, κάτι τέτοια να "μαζέψουμε" και όλα θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους...

----------


## OutLanDish

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα, κατά τη γνώμη μου το wi-fi δεν είναι επικίνδυνο απο μόνο του!!! Σκεφτείτε όμως πως δεν είναι μόνο οι συχνότητες απο το wi-fi που περιπλανιούνται γύρο μας. Αναλογιστείτε λοιπόν πως σε ένα μέσο σπίτι υπάρχει τουλάχιστον τηλεόραση + υπολογιστής + φούρνος μικροκυμάτων + ράδιο + ισάριθμα κινητά τηλέφωνα με τους κατοίκους αυτού. Προσθέτοντας λοιπόν ότι στις μέρες μας και τουλάχιστον στην Αθήνα δεν μιλάμε απλά για ένα σπίτι αλλά για πολυκατοικίες ολόκληρες. Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζω να *θέλω* να πιστεύω πως δεν είναι επικίνδυνα για την υγεία μας. Αλλά σε περιπτώσεις *κατάχρησης* τότε υπάρχει κίνδυνος, και δεν μιλάω για καρκίνο αλλά αν μη τι άλλο πονοκεφάλους!!!

Όταν λέω κατάχρηση : Φανταστείτε μια επιχείρηση με 50-100 pc τα οποία είναι δυκτιομένα με wi-fi!!! Μετά από λίγη μόνο ώρα που θα καθίσεις εκεί θα σε πονάει το κεφάλι σου. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που στις επιχειρήσεις που χρησιμοποιούν πολλούς υπολογιστές χρησιμοποιείται (εν)σύρματη δικτύωση παρόλο που το κόστος εγκατάστασης είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο!!! :Thinking:

----------


## Skaf

> (...)
> Όταν λέω κατάχρηση : Φανταστείτε μια επιχείρηση με 50-100 pc τα οποία είναι δυκτιομένα με wi-fi!!! Μετά από λίγη μόνο ώρα που θα καθίσεις εκεί θα σε πονάει το κεφάλι σου. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που στις επιχειρήσεις που χρησιμοποιούν πολλούς υπολογιστές χρησιμοποιείται (εν)σύρματη δικτύωση παρόλο που το κόστος εγκατάστασης είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερο!!!


Δεν νομίζω να νοιαστεί κάποια επιχείρηση για την υγεία των υπαλλήλων της  :Mad:  Τα ενσύρματα δίκτυα προτιμώνται κυρίως για λόγους ασφαλείας, ταχύτητας και αξιοπιστίας.

----------


## anon

Oπως έγραψα πριν, ειρωνευόμενος φυσικά, ειναι απείρως μεγαλύτερος ο κίνδυνος της υγείας μας απο τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε ειδικά οι κάτοικοι των μεγαλουπόλεων, καθώς και αποτ το νερό που πίνουμε, και στην συνέχεια φυσικά απο τα τρόφιμα που τρώμε. Σίγουρα το να κυκλοφορείς με ένα κινητό στο αυτί πολλές ώρες την ημέρα δεν είναι καλό. Αλλά δείτε εκτός και των ακτινοβολιών, τι σκατοδιοξίνες τρώμε, πόσα κιλά συντηριτικά μέσα σε ένα έτος, μην μιλήσω για το κάπνισμα είτε ενεργητικό είτε παθητικό. Η πλάκα είναι να φοβούνται για ακτινοβολίες αυτοί που καπνίζουν  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  Κόψτε πρώτα απο όλα το τσιγάρο... Επειτα ακόμη και εαν δεν πάρουμε ως πρόβλημα τον αέρο, το νερό και τα τρόφιμα (απο άποψη σύνθεσης), θα πρέπει να σκεφτούμε την διατροφή μας πόσο επηρεάζει την υγεία μας (βλ καρδιακά, διαβήτης κλπ), στην συνέχεια εαν γυμναζόμαστε, και τελικά τι ποιότητα ζωής έχουμε, μιας και πολλά απο τα προβλήματα υγείας που προκύπτουν ( και ο καρκίνος μέσα ), έχουν ψυχοσωματικές αιτίες. Το άγχος είναι η γενεσιουργός αιτία των περισσοτέρων προβλημάτων υγείας, μαζί με το τσιγάρο, την κακή διατροφή και την έλλειψη άσκησης... Μετά συζητάμε και για τα Η/Μ που μπορεί να επηρεάζουν το 1% των παθήσεων.

Με απλά λόγια δυιλίζουμε τον κώνωπα και καταπίνουμε την κάμηλο....

----------


## miltosk

Γενικα οτι ειναι πομπος επηρεαζει (δημιουργουνται απο θερμικα φαινομενα μεχρι φαινομενα συντονισμου και φυσικα καρκινογενεση)! Το θεμα ειναι ποσο. Αυτο εξαρταται απο την ισχυ του πομπου, τη συχνοτητα εκπομπης, το αν η προσπιπτουσα ακτινοβολια ειναι ιονιζουσα, την αποσταση απο τον οργανισμο κτλ.

----------


## tsopanos

> Ε άν έχεις το AP κολλημένο στο κεφάλι σου τότε πιστεύω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα. Η εκπομπή σε W (mW για τα wi-fi) είναι δεκάδες φορές λιγότερη από ένα κινητό, το οποίο είναι κολλημένο στο κεφάλι σου. Εγώ πάντως το AP μου το έχω απενεργοποιημένο όταν δεν το χρησιμοποιώ. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ένα dect που έχω και πιάνει από τον 8ο όροφο μέχρι τον δρόμο κάτω!


Το κινητό εκπέμπει μάξ 2W, και αυτό μόνο αν δεν έχει κοντά κεραία, όπως π.χ. συμβαίνει όταν ξηλώνουν αβέρτα κεραίες.

Αν έχει κεραία κοντά, η εκπομπή ισχύος είναι ελάχιστη.

----------


## konenas

> ΓΙΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ να το ξαναπώ. ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ κίνδυνος δεν υπάρχει από την τεχνολογία...


 :Thumb down: 

Μακρυά από μένα η τεχνοφοβία.
Αλλά πού είναι τα στοιχεία από αυτά που γράφεις; Αποδείξεις χρειαζόμαστε ότι δεν βλάπτει το wifi. Τις έχεις; Όχι τερτίπια του "ο φίλος μου που ασχολείται με το τάδε" κλπ. ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ. ΕΡΕΥΝΕΣ. Που είναι;

Μιλάς εσύ που δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι η τεχνολογία.
Γιατί αν ήξερες τότε θα έλεγες ότι έστω ένας να έχει πρόβλημα τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα και πρέπει να διορθωθεί.
Άστα αυτά για τις γάτες. :Thumb down: 

Η άποψη μου είναι ΜΗΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΝ.

Η άποψή σου "Ζήσε τη στιγμή"

----------


## Νικαετός

> Μιλάς εσύ που δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι η τεχνολογία.
> Γιατί αν ήξερες τότε θα έλεγες ότι έστω ένας να έχει πρόβλημα τότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα και πρέπει να διορθωθεί.
> Άστα αυτά για τις γάτες.


Βεβαίως και υπάρχει πρόβλημα... αποδεδειγμένα πλέον.

----------


## OutLanDish

@Skaf φίλε μου μπορεί μια εταιρία να μην δίνει δεκάρα για την υγεία των υπαλλήλων της αλλά για μια εταιρία
υπάλληλοι με πονοκέφαλο = χαμηλή απόδοση = λιγότερα κέρδη. Από άποψη ταχύτητας δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω αλλά όσων αφορά την αξιοπιστία (Εφ όσον πρόκειται για κλειστό χώρο πάντα) και την ασφάλεια δεν νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι όπως τα λες. Σκέψου ότι μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις να αλλάζει την κωδικοποίηση του κωδικού σου κάθε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα ενώ απ’όσα προγράμματα ξέρω χρειάζεσαι αρκετά λεπτά για να σπάσεις το pass phrase. Εκτός αυτού μπορείς να δώσεις συγκεκριμένα ip στα οποία θα δίνει access το router. Φιλικά Μάριος  :Smile:

----------


## alefgr

> Φυσική ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία = ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ σε μικρές (φυσιολογικές) δόσεις.
> Τεχνητή ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία = ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ.


 Από πότε την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία την ξεχωρίζουμε σε δύο κατηγορίες; Σε φυσική και τεχνική; Αυτό που είχα μάθει κάποτε (και ελπίζω να ισχύει ακόμα...) ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία έχει 2 τιμές. Ένταση και συχνότητα (ή αλλιώς μήκος κύματος).

Δηλαδή σύμφωνα με την γνώμη σου ο ήλιος που μας στέλνει ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ακτινοβολία και όχι ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ, ... είναι ακίνδυνος...

  Όρε γλέντια… Θα το σκίσω το δίπλωμα…  :Worthy:

----------


## hemlock

> Από πότε την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία την ξεχωρίζουμε σε δύο κατηγορίες; Σε φυσική και τεχνική; Αυτό που είχα μάθει κάποτε (και ελπίζω να ισχύει ακόμα...) ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία έχει 2 τιμές. Ένταση και συχνότητα (ή αλλιώς μήκος κύματος).
> 
> Δηλαδή σύμφωνα με την γνώμη σου ο ήλιος που μας στέλνει ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ακτινοβολία και όχι ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ, ... είναι ακίνδυνος...
> 
>   Όρε γλέντια… Θα το σκίσω το δίπλωμα…


Α σε αυτο κολησες εσυ γειτονα? :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Φουρνος μικροκυματων μπροστα,φουρνος μικροκυματων πισω... :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Από πότε την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία την ξεχωρίζουμε σε δύο κατηγορίες; Σε φυσική και τεχνική; Αυτό που είχα μάθει κάποτε (και ελπίζω να ισχύει ακόμα...) ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία έχει 2 τιμές. Ένταση και συχνότητα (ή αλλιώς μήκος κύματος).
> 
> Δηλαδή σύμφωνα με την γνώμη σου ο ήλιος που μας στέλνει ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ακτινοβολία και όχι ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ, ... είναι ακίνδυνος...
> 
>   Όρε γλέντια… Θα το σκίσω το δίπλωμα…


Σςςςς μη μιλάς...είσαι άσχετος ΚΑΙ εσύ, δεν ξέρεις  :ROFL: 

Να δεις και μια άλλη ακτινοβολία ΦΥΣΙΚΗ και (ΚΥΡΙΩΣ) ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ...νομίζω ραδιενέργεια την λένε???  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## konenas

> Βεβαίως και υπάρχει πρόβλημα... αποδεδειγμένα πλέον.


Άστα αυτά, αποδείξεις έχεις;

----------


## flatrate

lol τετρα φορ δε γουιν!

----------


## konenas

> Από πότε την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία την ξεχωρίζουμε σε δύο κατηγορίες; Σε φυσική και τεχνική; Αυτό που είχα μάθει κάποτε (και ελπίζω να ισχύει ακόμα...) ότι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία έχει 2 τιμές. Ένταση και συχνότητα (ή αλλιώς μήκος κύματος).
> 
> Δηλαδή σύμφωνα με την γνώμη σου ο ήλιος που μας στέλνει ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ακτινοβολία και όχι ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ, ... είναι ακίνδυνος...
> 
>   Όρε γλέντια… Θα το σκίσω το δίπλωμα…


Η φυσική ακτινοβολία με ίδια ένταση και συχνότητα έχει περισσότερες επιδράσεις από την τεχνητή λόγω πόλωσης.

Σκίσε το να πάει στο ... :Razz:

----------


## alefgr

> Η φυσική ακτινοβολία με ίδια ένταση και συχνότητα έχει περισσότερες επιδράσεις από την τεχνητή λόγω πόλωσης.


Στο θέμα της πόλωσης συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο γιατί με τεχνητό τρόπο μπορούμε να έχουμε σταθερή πόλωση ενώ στην φυσική εκπομπή η πόλωση συνέχεια αλλάζει!

----------


## konenas

> με τεχνητό τρόπο μπορούμε να έχουμε σταθερή πόλωση ενώ στην φυσική εκπομπή η πόλωση συνέχεια αλλάζει!


Περίπου σωστά.  Με τεχνητό τρόπο ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ σταθερή πόλωση ενώ στην φυσική εκπομπή η πόλωση συνέχεια αλλάζει!

Εκεί βρίσκεται και το πρόβλημα με το DNA. Αρχικά πιστευόταν ότι υπάρχουν μόνον θερμικές επιδράσεις, δηλαδή αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας των ιστών του σώματος, αλλά πρόσφατα έχει αποδειχθεί ότι οι μη θερμικές επιδράσεις είναι πιο σημαντικές και επάγουν αλλαγές στη λειτουργία των κυττάρων. http://kyttariki.biol.uoa.gr/MOBILE-...7-07-07-05.htm

----------


## flatrate

Βασικα δεν ειναι οπως το διατυπωσες ακριβως. 


> ενώ στην φυσική εκπομπή η πόλωση συνέχεια αλλάζει!


  Διοτι το φυσικο φως ειναι μη πολωμενο φως, με την εννοια οτι το διανυσμα Ε του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου διαγραφει μια τυχαια κινηση στο χώρο χωρις να εχει καποια συγκεκριμμενη κατευθυντικοτητα.

----------


## konenas

Ναι έτσι είναι

----------


## flatrate

Εγω απορω πως του ηρθε να αναφερει στο poll τις κεραιες ΤΕΤΡΑ! Τα ρανταρ πως του ξεφυγαν?

Λ Ο Λ 

Ψαγμενος ο τυπος  :Wink: 

Παντως απο οσα βλεπω στο poll τα χειροτερα ειναι οι κεραιες tv/radio. Για παραδειγμα οι κεραιες κινητης εκπεμπουν εως και 5000 φορες λιγοτερη ισχυ.

----------


## Skaf

Τα δίκτυα τύπου dLAN (μέσω πρίζας) γενικά πως πάνε από ακτινοβολία; Αξίζει να αντικαταστήσω τις συνδέσεις Wifi με αυτά;

----------


## konenas

> Εγω απορω πως του ηρθε να αναφερει στο poll τις κεραιες ΤΕΤΡΑ! Τα ρανταρ πως του ξεφυγαν?


Τα ραντάρ δεν χώραγαν και δεν βρίσκονται κοντά στα σπίτια των περισσοτέρων από εμάς. Υπάρχουν τόσες πηγές ακτινοβολίας που θα θέλαμε άλλες τόσες επιλογές.




> Παντως απο οσα βλεπω στο poll τα χειροτερα ειναι οι κεραιες tv/radio. Για παραδειγμα οι κεραιες κινητης εκπεμπουν εως και 5000 φορες λιγοτερη ισχυ.


Μερικοί ίσως παρανόησαν το ότι οι κεραίες ραδιοφώνου ή τηλεόρασης στη δημοσκόπηση είναι εκπομπής και όχι οι κεραίες που έχουμε στη ταράτσα μας. Ίσως επειδή τις κεραίες των κινητών τις βλέπουν και αυτές στις απέναντι ταράτσες. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι όποιες βλάβες στην υγεία μας προέρχονται από κεραίες παίζει ρόλο και η απόσταση από αυτές.

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν πειράζει, έχει τα πιστολάκια και τις ...ηλεκτρικές κουβέρτες.  :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

> Τα δίκτυα τύπου dLAN (μέσω πρίζας) γενικά πως πάνε από ακτινοβολία; Αξίζει να αντικαταστήσω τις συνδέσεις Wifi με αυτά.


Βέβαια. Είναι μια καλή βολική λύση.

........Auto merged post: konenas added 2 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> Δεν πειράζει, έχει τα πιστολάκια και τις ...ηλεκτρικές κουβέρτες.


Νικαετέ, περιμένω να μας δώσεις αποδείξεις για το καλό που κάνει στην υγεία η ακτινοβολία από τα κινητά, τηλεοράσεις, ραντάρ, wifi κλπ κλπ.
Που είναι; :Whistle:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Νικαετέ, περιμένω να μας δώσεις αποδείξεις για το καλό που κάνει στην υγεία η ακτινοβολία από τα κινητά, τηλεοράσεις, ραντάρ, wifi κλπ κλπ.
> Που είναι;


Ο Νικαετός δεν είπε ποτέ πώς κάνουν καλό οι ακτινοβολίες από τα ραντάρ. Άλλοι ισχυρίζονται πως το wi-fi κάνει κακό, αυτοί έχουν το βάρος των αποδείξεων.  :Wink: 
Μέχρι τότε, απλά προσέχουμε οι μεν, οι δε μπορούν να πάνε στην ζούγκλα με τον Ταρζάν, για να νοιώθουν ασφαλείς μιας και δεν πείθονται διαφορετικά.

----------


## konenas

> Ο Νικαετός δεν είπε ποτέ πώς κάνουν καλό οι ακτινοβολίες από τα ραντάρ. Άλλοι ισχυρίζονται πως το wi-fi κάνει κακό, αυτοί έχουν το βάρος των αποδείξεων. 
> Μέχρι τότε, απλά προσέχουμε οι μεν, οι δε μπορούν να πάνε στην ζούγκλα με τον Ταρζάν, για να νοιώθουν ασφαλείς μιας και δεν πείθονται διαφορετικά.


Αποδείξεις Νικαετού = Μετά τις γάτες, ο Ταρζάν.

Η αρχή της προφύλαξης της συνθήκης του Ρίο και της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης τονίζει ότι πρώτα πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι δεν κάνεις κακό και μετά να βγάλεις μια τεχνολογία που να επηρεάζει το περιβάλλον.

Εξάλλου, αν ρίξεις μια ματιά σε προηγούμενες συζητήσεις έχω αναφέρει αποδείξεις για τη βλαπτικότητα των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας και αναλογικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και για το wifi, εφόσον για αυτό δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για την μη βλαπτικότητα του αλλά ενδείξεις για την αναλογικότητα του με τις κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Βέβαια το wifi εκπέμπει λιγότερο από μια κεραία κινητής και ακόμη και από ένα τηλέφωνο.

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως τα μεγάλα δίκτυα με πολλά access points.

Προφανώς, αν καταργηθούν τα δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας και έρθουν τα wifi και WiMAX για να αντικαταστήσουν την κινητή τηλεφωνία, το περιβάλλον θα είχε λιγότερη ακτινοβολία. Βλέπεις "το μη χείρον, βέλτιστον". 

Αλλά δεν είναι καλύτερα, τώρα που υπάρχουν αρκετές ενδείξεις για τα wifi και συγχρόνως υπάρχει και η κινητή τηλεφωνία, να κρατάμε αποστάσεις; "ΜΗΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΝ".

Μην ξεχνάς πως "αποδείξεις" σε αυτό το πείραμα, μπορεί να είσαι και εσύ.

Εγώ μπορώ πάντως να κάνω τη δουλειά μου με την μικρότερη δυνατόν ακτινοβόληση: α) κινητό με χαμηλό SAR και hands free, β) χωρίς ασύρματο δίκτυο των 12Mbps, αλλά με ενσύρματο 1Gbps και χαρακτηρίζομαι Ταρζάν! :Smile: 

Το δίκτυο των 1Gbps είναι εύκολο να εγκατασταθεί σε οποιοδήποτε σπίτι. Περνάτε ένα καλώδιο UTP-L5 εκεί που υπάρχει το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου και να' το, έτοιμο.
Βέβαια χρειάζεται πρίζες διπλές, τηλέφωνο και δίκτυο και ένα switch στη μέση αν θέλετε να ενώσετε πάνω από δυο πσ.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εξάλλου, αν ρίξεις μια ματιά σε προηγούμενες συζητήσεις έχω αναφέρει αποδείξεις για τη βλαπτικότητα των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας και αναλογικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και για το wifi, εφόσον για αυτό δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για την μη βλαπτικότητα του αλλά ενδείξεις για την αναλογικότητα του με τις κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Βέβαια το wifi εκπέμπει λιγότερο από μια κεραία κινητής και ακόμη και από ένα τηλέφωνο.


Οι οποίες αποδείξεις για την βλαπτικότητα των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι? Η ... απόπτωση στα αυγά της "δροσόφιλα εντόμιους" ?? (Που δεν έχει καν σχέση με τις κεραίες  και ακόμα περισσότερο με καρκίνο,αλλά λέμε τώρα). Οπότε πώς είπατε? "Υπάρχει αναλογικότητα με τις κεραίες κινητής, άρα και το wi-fi ενδέχεται να είναι επικίνδυνο?" 

Μα αγαπητέ μου εσύ βάζεις τις γάτες και τα έντομα στο παιχνίδι, όχι ο Νικαετός. 

Για ακόμα μια φορά : Μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες : ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ απόδειξη κινδύνου για την υγεία. Κάποιες ενδείξεις για επιδράσεις σε ζωντανούς οργανισμούς στα όρια εργαστηριακών πειραμάτων. Παρόλα αυτά, μακριά τα κινητά από τα αυτιά μας. Αυτό λέει ο Νικαετός. Πονοκέφαλοι στα παπαγαλάκια και ημικρανίες σε γάτες, είναι απλά γραφικότητες.

----------


## flatrate

> Τα ραντάρ δεν χώραγαν και δεν βρίσκονται κοντά στα σπίτια των περισσοτέρων από εμάς. Υπάρχουν τόσες πηγές ακτινοβολίας που θα θέλαμε άλλες τόσες επιλογές.


Α, αληθεια? Για ξανασκεψουτο!




> Μερικοί ίσως παρανόησαν το ότι οι κεραίες ραδιοφώνου ή τηλεόρασης στη δημοσκόπηση είναι εκπομπής και όχι οι κεραίες που έχουμε στη ταράτσα μας. Ίσως επειδή τις κεραίες των κινητών τις βλέπουν και αυτές στις απέναντι ταράτσες. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι όποιες βλάβες στην υγεία μας προέρχονται από κεραίες παίζει ρόλο και η απόσταση από αυτές.


Λ Ο Λ.

----------


## konenas

> ...Για ακόμα μια φορά : Μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες : ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ απόδειξη κινδύνου για την υγεία...


Για ακόμα μια φορά : ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ απόδειξη, μόνο για παπαγάλους, γάτες και Ταρζάν. Τίποτε άλλο;

Για να μάθεις και κάτι, τα πειράματα γίνονται σε πειραματόζωα όχι σε ανθρώπους. Τα πειραματόζωα με το μικρότερο κύκλο ζωής είναι οι δροσόφιλες μύγες. Ο μικρός κύκλος ζωής τους είναι σημαντικός γιατί τα συμπεράσματα που εξάγουμε είναι για ολόκληρους κύκλους ζωής και έτσι οι δροσόφιλες είναι συνηθισμένες σε πειράματα in vitro.

Για πειράματα in-vivo μπορείς να δεις το παγκόσμιο πείραμα που γίνεται τώρα, πρώτα με τα κινητά και τώρα με το wifi / wimax.
Όλοι είμαστε τα πειραματόζωα.

----------


## hemlock

> Για πειράματα in-vivo μπορείς να δεις το παγκόσμιο πείραμα που γίνεται τώρα, πρώτα με τα κινητά και τώρα με το wifi / wimax.
> Όλοι είμαστε τα πειραματόζωα.


Για τα ρανταρ θα ηθελα να μαθω και εγω καποια πραματακια...Αν τα εχεις σε Links να μου τα δωσεις...
Φοβαμε πολυ ,και για αυτο ρωταω, για τo στρατιωτικο ρανταρ της Παρνηθας...Απειλη ολη την Αττικη ή οχι?

----------


## PROGDT

Μεχρι σημερα o tranceiver μιας ασυρματης διεπαφης εκπεμπει μικροκυματα σε τιμες (SAR) που ισουνται με το μισο αυτων ενος μεσου κινητου τηλεφωνου. Τιμες οι οποιες δεν ειναι υψηλες αλλα σιγουρα ειναι προσθετικες στο ηδη επιβαρυμενο περιβαλλον! Τεχνολογιες βασισμενες σε μικροκυματα, ιοντιζουσες και μη ακτινοβολιες, συνεχως καινουρια ασυρματα πρωτοκολλα ειναι μερος των 'διευκολυνσεων' που μας παρεχουν για μια καλυτερη (και ταχυτερη) ζωη! Σχεδον ολοι τα αποδεχομαστε χωρις ιδιαιτερη αναζητηση των συνεπειων.

Η Γερμανικη Κυβερνηση δικαιως επισημανε τους κινδυνους, αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχουμε μπει πια σε διαδικασιες αποδοχης τετοιων τεχνολογιων!

Προσωπικα οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με ασυρματη επικοινωνια ειναι απο λιγο εως πολυ επιβλαβες! Παρ' ολ' αυτα και προς επιβεβαιωση των παραπανω μου ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να θεσω στο off το διακοπτακη του wireless στο λαπτοπ μου παρα μονο τις ωρες που κοιμαμαι. Και ολα αυτα προς χαριν των ευκολιων που μου προσφερει  στο να εχω ιντερνετ σε ολο το σπιτι!

----------


## ZackNV

Κι άλλοι όμως έχουν διαδίκτυο σε όλο το σπίτι, χωρίς ασύρματο δίκτυο (σ' ένα απ' τα σπίτια που έχω μείνει στο Λονδίνο υπήρχαν 8 άλλα άτομα που μοιράζονταν τη σύνδεση του σπιτιού, χωρίς κανείς απ' αυτούς να χρησιμοποιεί wi-fi). Είναι θέμα απόφασης και δίαθεσης. Και σαν μπόνους, με το ενσύρματο δίκτυο έχεις και καλύτερες ταχύτητες.

Στις μοναδικές περιπτώσεις που δικαιολογώ τη χρήση ασύρματου δικτύου είναι όταν έχεις Η/Υ χειρός μόνο (οπότε δεν μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο διαδίκτυο διαφορετικά), ή αν έχεις ένα εκτυπωτή που χρησιμοποιούν διάφοροι Η/Υ σ' ένα μεγάλο χώρο, μέσω ασύρματου δικτύου.

----------


## PROGDT

Συμφωνω οτι ειναι θεμα ορεξης και διαθεσης και πρεπει ολοι να τη βρουμε για να νιωσουμε πιο καλα αν και εφοσον θελουμε στο ελαχιστο να αποφυγουμε τις συνεπειες των ασυρματων σηματων.

Οσον αφορα τις ταχυτητες, οι ασυρματες επικοινωνιες πλεον τεινουν να εξισωθουν σε ποιοτητα με αυτην της ενσυρματης δικτυωσης, ποσο μαλλον οταν καποιος χρειαζεται 10 μετρα καλωδιο για να την επιτυχει (cable loss μεγαλο)

----------


## ZackNV

> Οσον αφορα τις ταχυτητες, οι ασυρματες επικοινωνιες πλεον τεινουν να εξισωθουν σε ποιοτητα με αυτην της ενσυρματης δικτυωσης, ποσο μαλλον οταν καποιος χρειαζεται 10 μετρα καλωδιο για να την επιτυχει (cable loss μεγαλο)


Σπίτι μου έχω 15 μέτρα καλώδιο και σε πληροφορώ ότι κατεβάζω με το μέγιστο σχεδόν που επιτρέπει η σύνδεση που έχω. Αυτήν την ταχύτητα δεν την είχα πλησιάσει με την ασύρματη σύνδεση που είχα παλιότερα (το ρούτερ ήταν σε καλή θέση και κοντά στο ταβάνι).

----------


## PROGDT

Συμφωνω γι αυτο εξαλλου εγραψα και τη λεξη ΄τεινουν'. Η καλυτερη ασυρματη δικτυωση (απο αποψη ποιοτητας και μεγιστης εκμεταλλευσης του ευρους ζωνης) επιτυγχανεται εξαλλου οταν εχεις αμεση επαφη με τον πομπο χωρις να παρεμβαλλονται εμποδια (ειτε φυσικα ειτε τεχνητα)

----------


## flatrate

λολ εγω εχω 2 χ 100 μ  :Smile: 

Καλωδιο και παλι καλωδιο! Τρωω που τρωω αβερτα ακτινοβολια στη δουλεια δεν χρειαζεται να τρωω και στο σπιτι.

Παρεπιπτόντως αφού κάνουμε που κάνουμε αυτή την συζήτηση μήπως γνωρίζει κανεις κάποιον ΥΠΕYΘΥΝΟ κρατικό φορέα που μπορεί κάποιος να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του και να έρθουν να μετρήσουν ενταση η/μ πεδιου απο κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας (κρυμμένες ή και μη) σε γειτονιες ??

Site ή καποιο τελ ισως, διοτι εχουν φαγωθει καποιοι γνωστοι μου για μια συστοιχία απο sectoral πουχει εγκατασταθεί στη γειτονιά τους. Δεν βρισκω και κανενα πεδιόμετρο απο δουλεια, οποτε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τον υπευθυνο δημοσιο φορεα ας απαντησει.

----------


## PROGDT

Ειχα παλια την ιδια απορια, πως θα μετρησω το πεδιο στη γειτονια μου.
Και επειδη ειχε τυχει να συνεργαστω με διδακτορικους ενος εργαστηριου Ασυρματων Τηλ/νων στο Παν/μιο που σπουδαζα μου ειπαν οτι μετρησεις αναλαμβαναν και οι ιδιοι στα πλαισια ερευνων που εκαναν. Τωρα κατοπιν παραγγελιας δεν γνωριζω αν γινεται.
Θα προσπαθησω να τους καλεσω για να μαθω αν κατι τετοιο ισχυει και για αλλες ομαδες Παν/μιων ανα την Ελλαδα και θα το ποσταρω.

----------


## flatrate

Kοιτα στο Πανεπιστημιο Πειραια/Αθηνων σιγουρα δεν διαθετουν εξοπλισμο (επειδη εχω αμεση επαφη με διδακτορες απο εκει). Στο Μετσοβιο οτι έχουν, αλλα και απο εκει δεν νομιζω οτι κανουν κατοικον μετρησεις.

Μου φαινεται παντως τραγικο να περνάνε αφιλτράριστα από το κράτος τέτοια πράγματα.

Από ιδιωτικές εταιρίες πάντως άλλο τίποτα.. Aμα δείτε και τα λεφτά που χρεώνουν HΜΑΡΤΟΝ. Μου φαίνεται σε λάθος δουλειά βρίσκομαι.

http://www.fasmetrics.gr/high_freq_txt.htm

----------


## giwrgosth

> ...ποσο μαλλον οταν καποιος χρειαζεται 10 μετρα καλωδιο για να την επιτυχει (cable loss μεγαλο)




Off Topic


		 Στα 10 μ. καλώδιο άντε να έχεις 0,5 dB εξασθένηση με το χειρότερο καλώδιο της αγοράς, που το είδες το μεγάλο cable loss?

----------


## PROGDT

το 10 μ ηταν ενδεικτικο

----------


## giwrgosth

> το 10 μ ηταν ενδεικτικο


και 50 μ, ακόμη και 100 μ. να είναι, πάλι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με το cable loss έτσι ώστε να πας σε λύση wifi.

----------


## flatrate

Για καλαισθησια πας σε wifi οχι για κανενα αλλο λογο imho.

Η δίκια μου καλαισθησία δεν βρίσκεται σε τέτοιο επίπεδο που να δικαιολογεί ακόμα και τα ελάχιστα μεν 100 mw (αλλα και την αναξιοπιστία του δικτύου).

----------


## konenas

> Για καλαισθησια πας σε wifi οχι για κανενα αλλο λογο imho.
> 
> Η δίκια μου καλαισθησία δεν βρίσκεται σε τέτοιο επίπεδο που να δικαιολογεί ακόμα και τα ελάχιστα μεν 100 mw (αλλα και την αναξιοπιστία του δικτύου).


Καλαισθησία ή υγεία; 

 :Embarassed: Τρελαθήκαμε τελείως.

----------


## CMS

Πάντως φίλοι μου , η κατάσταση με το adsl δεν παλεύεται ... ίσως μία λύση θα ήταν τα routers να είναι υποχρεωτικά ρυθμισμένα στην εκπομπή του wifi σήματος σε χαμηλότερη ένταση ... 

όχι, δεν πιστεύω ότι μας κάνει κακό το wifi ..

αλλά οι περισσότεροι χρήστες δεν ξέρουν τί σημαίνει wifi ..
πόσοι πραγματικά το χρειάζονται ?...
πόσοι νέοι χρήστες είναι συνδεδεμένοι με ethernet και την ίδια ώρα παίζει άσκοπα και το wifi ? 
πόσοι πραγματικά δεν μπορούν με ethernet και χρειάζονται πραγματικά το wifi ?
σε πόσους λειτουργεί το wifi 24 ώρες το 24ωρο και μάλιστα δεν το γνωρίζουν καν?

ο πεθερός μου έβαλε το πρόγραμμα της ΟΝ ...τηλεφωνία και IPTV μόνο ..όχι internet ..κοτσάρω το laptop πάνω στον router και τί βλέπω ? ανοιχτό το wireless by default ... και καλά εντάξει ...όποιος και να συνδεθεί πάνω του internet δεν έχει αφού λόγω του προγράμματος το adsl με QoS πάει μόνο στον αποκωδικοποιητή της ΟΝ ... αλλά γιατί ρε παιδιά να εκπέμπει το wireless του router by default που έτυχε να το απενεργοποιήσω ? πως θα το ήξερε αυτό ένας μεγάλος άνθρωπος ?

στο σπίτι μου δύο μήνες πριν έπιανα 2 wireless με το wifi ...τώρα πιάνω 8 ... :Crazy:  και πραγματικά αμφιβάλλω πόσοι πραγματικά το χρειάζονται ή το χρησιμοποιούν έστω ... τουλάχιστον απενεργοποίησα το δικό μου και χρησιμοποιώ τα powerlines ... κάπου δηλαδή ίσως να έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποιες συστάσεις σε όλο τον κόσμο τί είναι το wifi και ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητα χρήσιμο ...αν δεν το χρειαζόμαστε ...

----------


## Xguru

@CMS άσε να χαίρεται και κανένας γείτονας! :Very Happy:

----------


## opener

> @CMS άσε να χαίρεται και κανένας γείτονας!





> Security Expert: I Leave My Wi-Fi Wide Open
> 
> ..A big concern about open Wi-Fi is always that some creep sitting outside your house will use your network to commit a crime (they always say child porn) and then that crime will be pinned on you. 
> But such crimes are largely theoretical, says Schneier: Who would really go to such an effort to do such a thing? 
> And what better defense is there, asks Schneier, than to say he has an open network and that anyone could have done it?....


http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/657...e0L9Lcr9ErLpA5

----------


## CMS

Γιατί και κλειδωμένα να είναι, δεν σπάνε τα WEP και WPA ? :Whistle: 

Άσε που στην Ελλάδα, αν θέλω να κάνω το παράνομο, υπάρχουν και τα internet cafe ... ξέφραγα αμπέλια χωρίς έλεγχο των χρηστών ... στο εξωτερικό χωρίς ταυτότητα δεν κάθεσαι σε internet cafe ... :Whistle:

----------


## anon

Υπάρχει μια λογική στο να αφήσεις τελείως ανοιχτό το ασύρματο δίκτυο σου. (μιλάμε για τελείως open, χωρίς τίποτα, μα τίποτα για προστασία). Μπορείς κάλιστα να ισχυριστείς αδυναμία γνώσης της τεχνολογίας, γιαυτό και ειναι τελείως ανοικτό. Και στην περίπτωση που έχουν διαπιστώσει παραβατική συμπεριφορά (πχ παράνομο downloading ή οτιδήποτε άλλο), μπορείς κάλλιστα να ισχυριστείς ότι δεν ήσουν εσεί, αρκεί να μην βρούν ανάλογα ίχνη στον υπολογιστή σου. Κάποιος άλλος, γείτονας, περαστικός κλπ, τόκανε, απο το ελεύθερα προσβάσιμο ασύρματο δίκτυό σου.  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

> Γιατί και κλειδωμένα να είναι, δεν σπάνε τα WEP και WPA ?
> 
> Άσε που στην Ελλάδα, αν θέλω να κάνω το παράνομο, υπάρχουν και τα internet cafe ... ξέφραγα αμπέλια χωρίς έλεγχο των χρηστών ... στο εξωτερικό χωρίς ταυτότητα δεν κάθεσαι σε internet cafe ...


Η ακτινοβολία από τις οθόνες (tube) των απέναντι όταν κάθεσαι στο 1  μέτρο ξέρετε ποια είναι;
Η ρύθμιση των access points ξέρετε ότι γίνεται στο full;
Το κάπνισμα επιτρέπεται στα internet καφέ; (και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στον καπνό)

Μακρυά από τα internet καφέ. :Mad:

----------


## Xguru

> Υπάρχει μια λογική στο να αφήσεις τελείως ανοιχτό το ασύρματο δίκτυο σου. (μιλάμε για τελείως open, χωρίς τίποτα, μα τίποτα για προστασία). Μπορείς κάλιστα να ισχυριστείς αδυναμία γνώσης της τεχνολογίας, γιαυτό και ειναι τελείως ανοικτό. Και στην περίπτωση που έχουν διαπιστώσει παραβατική συμπεριφορά (πχ παράνομο downloading ή οτιδήποτε άλλο), μπορείς κάλλιστα να ισχυριστείς ότι δεν ήσουν εσεί, αρκεί να μην βρούν ανάλογα ίχνη στον υπολογιστή σου. Κάποιος άλλος, γείτονας, περαστικός κλπ, τόκανε, απο το ελεύθερα προσβάσιμο ασύρματο δίκτυό σου.


LOL καλά μιλάμε θεϊκό άλοθι! Βέβαια ούτε θέλω να σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο αυτός που μπαίνει στο δίκτυό μου να surfarei σε sites για παιδόφιλους...οπότε το κλειδώνεις και δεν παρανομείς και δεν έχεις έγνοιες.

----------


## opener

Επανερχομαι για το γνωστο θεμα, με μια παρατηρηση =
Με τοσο καπνο να βγαινει απο παντου, ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχει φωτια?




> *Οι ακτινοβολίες αλλοιώνουν τον μεταβολισμό κυττάρων* 
> Oι επιπτώσεις των κινητών χωρίζονται στις θερμικές και στις μη θερμικές επιδράσεις. Oι δεύτερες, ανεξιχνίαστες μέχρι πρότινος, αποκαλύπτονται όλο και περισσότερο από μια σειρά επιστημονικές έρευνες που φανερώνουν δυνατότητα αλλοίωσης της φυσιολογικής λειτουργίας των κυττάρων, μεταλλάξεις, θραύση του γονιδιώματος, μέχρι και διάρρηξη του αιματοεγκεφαλικού φραγμού, που απαγορεύει την είσοδο στον εγκέφαλο ανεπιθύμητων ουσιών του αίματος....
> 
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...02/2008_257764
> 
> *Εκθεση–σοκ επιστημόνων για τα κινητά* 
> Απευθύνουν έκκληση σε κυβερνήσεις για δραστική μείωση των ορίων εκπομπών ακτινοβολίας. 
> Ενα ευδιάκριτο σήμα κινδύνου εκπέμπει η επιστημονική κοινότητα για τις πιθανές βλαβερές συνέπειες στην υγεία από τη χρήση της κινητής τηλεφωνίας αλλά και των άλλων πηγών μη ιονίζουσας ακτινοβολίας. Και παράλληλα, επείγουσα έκκληση στις κυβερνήσεις και στους διεθνείς οργανισμούς να προχωρήσουν σε δραστική μείωση των ορίων εκπομπής ακτινοβολίας, απευθύνουν διακεκριμένοι επιστήμονες και ανεξάρτητοι ερευνητές από πολλές χώρες. Την ίδια ώρα, πάνω από δύο δισεκατομμύρια χρήστες κινητών τηλεφώνων σε όλο τον κόσμο (σε 3,3 δισεκατομμύρια υπολογίζονται οι εν ενεργεία συσκευές - στην Ελλάδα ξεπερνούν τα 15 εκατομμύρια οι συνδέσεις), συμμετέχουν σαν «πειραματόζωα» στο πιο μεγάλο πείραμα στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας....
> 
> ...

----------


## NAPSET

pedia exw asirmato internet.to mono poy mpwrite na kanete einai na apomakrinete oso ginete thn asirmati kerea gia pardigma egw thn exw bgali sthn taratsa.aloste yparxei tosh aktinobolia giro mas poy den thn glitonoylme.gia ayto :Cool:

----------


## manosdoc

Αποδεδειγμένα μόνο *Πυλώνες υψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ, όχι μετασχηματιστές* κοντά σε σπίτι, που δεν υπάρχει πουθενά εκτός από ορισμένα σπίτια και σχολεία στην περιοχή της πτολεμαϊδας.

Όλα τα άλλα είναι κουβεντούλα να γίνεται...

........Auto merged post: manosdoc added 5 Minutes and 6 Seconds later........




> Επανερχομαι για το γνωστο θεμα, με μια παρατηρηση =
> Με τοσο καπνο να βγαινει απο παντου, ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχει φωτια?


Μπουυυυυ....
Μην πάθουμε τίποτα ρε παιδιά με τόσο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό νέφος....
Για χαλαρώστε και αρχίστε πιο πρακτικά πράγματα στην ζωή σας...
http://www.fasmaprogram.gr/tables.htm
http://emf.physics.auth.gr/gr/north_...rth_greece.htm

----------


## sdikr

> Επανερχομαι για το γνωστο θεμα, με μια παρατηρηση =
> Με τοσο καπνο να βγαινει απο παντου, ειναι δυνατον να μην υπαρχει φωτια?


Για να μειώσουν τα όρια ακτινοβολίας πρέπει να βάλουν ποιο πολλές κεραίες.  και μιλάμε πάντα  για την κινήτη, όχι για τα ασυρμάτα που ακόμα και στο 100%  είναι πολλές φορές κάτω απο τα όρια του gsm.

Αλλά φυσικά κανένας δεν θέλει κεραία κοντά του,  αλλά θέλει κινητό παντού,  
Δεν μπορείς να έχεις και την πιτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο,  πάντως η ερευνά λεεί οτι με χαμηλοτέρη εκπομπή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Για να μειώσουν τα όρια ακτινοβολίας πρέπει να βάλουν ποιο πολλές κεραίες.  και μιλάμε πάντα  για την κινήτη, όχι για τα ασυρμάτα που ακόμα και στο 100%  είναι πολλές φορές κάτω απο τα όρια του gsm.
> 
> Αλλά φυσικά κανένας δεν θέλει κεραία κοντά του,  αλλά θέλει κινητό παντού,  
> Δεν μπορείς να έχεις και την πιτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο,  πάντως η ερευνά λεεί οτι με χαμηλοτέρη εκπομπή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα


Σωστά. Πολλές κεραίες και αν γίνεται UMTS.

----------


## konenas

> Για να μειώσουν τα όρια ακτινοβολίας πρέπει να βάλουν ποιο πολλές κεραίες.  και μιλάμε πάντα  για την κινήτη, όχι για τα ασυρμάτα που ακόμα και στο 100%  είναι πολλές φορές κάτω απο τα όρια του gsm.
> 
> Αλλά φυσικά κανένας δεν θέλει κεραία κοντά του,  αλλά θέλει κινητό παντού,  
> Δεν μπορείς να έχεις και την πιτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο,  πάντως η ερευνά λεεί οτι με χαμηλοτέρη εκπομπή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα


Πολλές κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν σημαίνει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία σημαίνει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ.
Και όλα αυτά γιατί; Θα μου πείτε για να έχουμε τηλέφωνο. Εμ.. ΟΧΙ για να κατεβάζουμε τραγούδια και να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση από το κινητό μας, δηλαδή για κάτι αχρείαστο. Ας κατεβάζουμε στο STICK μας όσα τραγούδια θέλουμε από το PC μας και μετά να τα ακούμε. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε να μας βρίσκουν το άλμπουμ από το UMTS. Το γράφει στα tag το mp3. Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει ανάγκη όλες αυτές τις κεραίες. 

Πολλές κεραίες ασύρματου INTERNET σημαίνει πάλι ακτινοβολία αλλά για σκεφτείτε αν χρειαζόμαστε wifi WiMAX. 
Έχουμε το ADSL και θα έχουμε οπτικές ίνες. Αυτές οι τεχνολογίες είναι ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΕΣ, περισσότερο ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΕΣ, ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣΤΕΡΕΣ από το wifi WiMAX και ΧΩΡΙΣ ακτινοβολία. Αν είναι να καταργηθεί η κινητή τηλεφωνία, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι θα αντικατασταθεί από τα wifi WiMAX τα οποία εκπέμπουν ασύγκριτα λιγότερη ακτινοβολία από την UMTS.

Λιγότερες κεραίες σημαίνει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία χωρίς να χάνουμε τίποτα.  :One thumb up: 

Διαβάστε την Καθημερινή  της Κυριακής

----------


## Πύρρος

> Πολλές κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν σημαίνει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία σημαίνει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ.
> ...
> Λιγότερες κεραίες σημαίνει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία χωρίς να χάνουμε τίποτα.



Λιγότερες σημαίνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ένταση. Η κάλυψη που θα έχει η κινητή είναι πλέον δεδομένη: όλη η πόλη (μην πω όλη η χώρα). Αυτό μπορούμε να το κάνουμε είτε με πολλές και αδύναμες είτε με λίγες και δυνατές.

Αυτό που μας λούζει με λιγότερη ακτινοβολία είναι το πολλές και μικρές.  :RTFM:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Λιγότερες κεραίες σημαίνει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία χωρίς να χάνουμε τίποτα.


Νομίζεις.

Όταν η κεραία είναι μακρυά σου, το κινητό για να "πιάσει" σήμα σου ψήνει το κεφάλι.

Αν είναι δίπλα δε χρειάζεται να υπάρχει μεγάλη ισχύ στην εκπομπή.

----------


## konenas

> Νομίζεις.
> 
> Όταν η κεραία είναι μακρυά σου, το κινητό για να "πιάσει" σήμα σου ψήνει το κεφάλι.
> 
> Αν είναι δίπλα δε χρειάζεται να υπάρχει μεγάλη ισχύ στην εκπομπή.


Όταν είναι δίπλα το κινητό δεν σε ψήνει καθόλου, αλλά σε ψήνει η κεραία Ε!!!Οπ. :Whistle: 

Και δεν ψήνει μόνο εσένα ψήνει και τους άλλους που δεν μιλάνε Ε!!Οπ. :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: konenas added 7 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........




> Λιγότερες σημαίνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ένταση. Η κάλυψη που θα έχει η κινητή είναι πλέον δεδομένη: όλη η πόλη (μην πω όλη η χώρα). Αυτό μπορούμε να το κάνουμε είτε με πολλές και αδύναμες είτε με λίγες και δυνατές.
> 
> Αυτό που μας λούζει με λιγότερη ακτινοβολία είναι το πολλές και μικρές.


Η κάλυψη σε τι; Η τηλεφωνία δεν έχει ανάγκη της 5 πλάσιας κάλυψης που έχει ανάγκη η 3G.
Άρα όσες κεραίες μπαίνουν, μπαίνουν για να ικανοποιηθεί η UMTS. 
Καιρός είναι να καταλάβουν οι εταιρίες ότι δεν έχει ο κόσμος ανάγκη τις κεραίες, αλλά την απλή τηλεφωνία και να ρίξουν τις υπέρμετρα τοποθετημένες κεραίες.
Κανείς δεν τις χρειάζεται.
1) δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τηλεόραση στις 2 ίντσες
2) δεν έχουμε ανάγκη το internet από το κινητό, υπάρχει το wifi για αυτό
3) είδαμε πλέον τι μας περιμένει από τα κινητά και τις κεραίες τους. Βλ. Καθημερινή της Κυριακής.

----------


## manosdoc

> Λιγότερες σημαίνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη ένταση. Η κάλυψη που θα έχει η κινητή είναι πλέον δεδομένη: όλη η πόλη (μην πω όλη η χώρα). Αυτό μπορούμε να το κάνουμε είτε με πολλές και αδύναμες είτε με λίγες και δυνατές.
> 
> Αυτό που μας λούζει με λιγότερη ακτινοβολία είναι το πολλές και μικρές.


Σωστά. Κυρίως οι ενισχυτικές και οι UMTS, ούτως ή άλλως.




> Πολλές κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν σημαίνει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία σημαίνει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ.
> Και όλα αυτά γιατί; Θα μου πείτε για να έχουμε τηλέφωνο. Εμ.. ΟΧΙ για να κατεβάζουμε τραγούδια και να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση από το κινητό μας, δηλαδή για κάτι αχρείαστο. Ας κατεβάζουμε στο STICK μας όσα τραγούδια θέλουμε από το PC μας και μετά να τα ακούμε. Δεν χρειαζόμαστε να μας βρίσκουν το άλμπουμ από το UMTS. Το γράφει στα tag το mp3. Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει ανάγκη όλες αυτές τις κεραίες. 
> 
> Πολλές κεραίες ασύρματου INTERNET σημαίνει πάλι ακτινοβολία αλλά για σκεφτείτε αν χρειαζόμαστε wifi WiMAX. 
> Έχουμε το ADSL και θα έχουμε οπτικές ίνες. Αυτές οι τεχνολογίες είναι ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΕΣ, περισσότερο ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΕΣ, ΑΣΦΑΛΕΣΤΕΡΕΣ από το wifi WiMAX και ΧΩΡΙΣ ακτινοβολία. Αν είναι να καταργηθεί η κινητή τηλεφωνία, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι θα αντικατασταθεί από τα wifi WiMAX τα οποία εκπέμπουν ασύγκριτα λιγότερη ακτινοβολία από την UMTS.
> 
> Λιγότερες κεραίες σημαίνει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία χωρίς να χάνουμε τίποτα. 
> 
> Διαβάστε την Καθημερινή  της Κυριακής


Μάλλον πρέπει να ξεσκονίσεις τις βασικές αρχές σου της φυσικής πάλι.
Κάνεις λάθος.
Θες μια γρήγορη απόδειξη μη σε μπλέξω με εντάσεις και μήκη κύματος ;
ΠΟΥ ΧΟΥ. Σε ένα σχολείο στην Κατερίνη όπου η κάλυψη είναι με λίγες κεραίες, το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα είναι ας πούμε 400 φορές χαμηλότερο από τα ασφαλή όρια.
ΟΜΩΣ σε ένα κεντρικό στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι 15000 φορές χαμηλότερο από τα ασφαλή όρια.





> Όταν είναι δίπλα το κινητό δεν σε ψήνει καθόλου, αλλά σε ψήνει η κεραία Ε!!!Οπ.
> 
> Και δεν ψήνει μόνο εσένα ψήνει και τους άλλους που δεν μιλάνε Ε!!Οπ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: konenas added 7 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Η κάλυψη σε τι; Η τηλεφωνία δεν έχει ανάγκη της 5 πλάσιας κάλυψης που έχει η 3G.
> ...


Η καθημερινή της Κυριακής γράφει και για εμβόλιο κατά του καρκίνου.
Δεν λέω καλά να διαβάζουμε ένα άρθρο αλλά καλό είναι να ξέρουμε και τα Facts και από ότι βλέπω δεν έριξες καμιά ματιά στα Link μου.

Oi UMTS όσο μπαίνουν είναι καλύτερα.
Ο Κόσμος έχει ανάγκη τα ασύρματα δίκτυα.
Επίσης να ξέρεις πως η εκπομπή μιας κεραίας κινητής τηλεφωνίας σωστά τοποθετημένη δεν έχει σχέση με το πως εκπέμπει το κινητό. Είναι απλά άλλη η φιλοσοφία της.

----------


## anon

Ρε, πρίν αρχίσουμε να κυνηγάμε τις κεραίες, κλπ κλπ, για κοιτάτε γύρω σας.... Κάθε μέρα που κατεβαίνω απο το Ρετζίκι για παράδειγμα, ολη η Θεσσαλονίκη καλύπτεται απο ένα σκατουλι-γκρί σύνεφο. Οταν φυσήξει κανας βαρδάρης το βράδυ, τότε το πρωί φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα ο Ολυμπος, τις άλλες μέρες δεν βλέπεις τίποτα. Αρα, πριν αρχίσουμε για τις κεραίες, για δείτε τι αναπνέουμε, δείτε τι νερό πίνουμε, τι τρόφιμα τρώμε. Καθημερινά. Συνέχεια. Ποιό είναι πιο επικίνδυνο, το κάπνισμα ή μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας; Και όμως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του κόσμου καπνίζει, και μετά κάνει κήρυγμα για τις κεραίες και ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες! Χωρίς όμως να νοιάζεται για το κακό που κάνει στους άλλους γύρω του, ως παθητικούς καπνιστες.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Μηπως μπορεις να εξηγησεις τι εχουν να κερδισουν?


Σίγουρα όχι τα εκατομμύρια των πολυεθνικών, που "χρηματοδοτούν" τις έρευνες. :Thinking: 
Τις "έρευνες" που αναθέτουν σε ομάδες ερευνητών,οι οποίοι αν κάτσει η στραβή, θα μπορούσανε να τις βάλουν σε πολλά έξοδα. Γι αυτό και τις συγκεκριμένες "έρευνες", για την ασφάλεια των χρηστών (=="περιττά" έξοδα σε έρευνες κτλ) χρηματοδοτούνται σχεδόν κατ αποκλειστικότητα από τις ίδιες τις εταιρίες αντί να τις τελούσαν ανεξάρτητοι οργανισμοί.

Ως εδώ τίποτε νέο. Το ίδιο ισχύει πάνω κάτω με όλες τις πολυεθνικές. Φυτοφαρμάκων, βιοτεχνολογίας, τροφίμων, κτλ κτλ...
πχ. εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας


*'Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά...* Και ποιος θα τολμήσει να σηκώσει κεφάλι σε πολυεθνικές εταιρίες τύπου κόριοφον. Εδώ "κυβερνήσεις" και διστάζουν... :Whistle: 
 :Thumb down:

----------


## Πύρρος

Τελευταία προσπάθεια από μένα: 

Με μικρές και πυκνές κεραίες, το τηλέφωνο και η κεραία είναι κοντά, και μιλάνε χαμηλόφωνα. Δεν φωναζει το κινητο δίπλα στο αυτί σου, και δεν ξεφωνιζει η κεραία στην ταράτσα. Επιπλέον οσοι είναι σε κάποια απόσταση δεν ακούνε σχεδόν τιποτα. 

Αν βάλουμε τώρα μια μοναδικη κεραια πχ στην πάρνηθα, και το κινητό θα εκπέμπει με μεγάλη ισχυ, και η κεραια, και θα λουζουνε οτι υπάρχει ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Ρε, πρίν αρχίσουμε να κυνηγάμε τις κεραίες, κλπ κλπ, για κοιτάτε γύρω σας.... Κάθε μέρα που κατεβαίνω απο το Ρετζίκι για παράδειγμα, ολη η Θεσσαλονίκη καλύπτεται απο ένα σκατουλι-γκρί σύνεφο. Οταν φυσήξει κανας βαρδάρης το βράδυ, τότε το πρωί φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα ο Ολυμπος, τις άλλες μέρες δεν βλέπεις τίποτα. Αρα, πριν αρχίσουμε για τις κεραίες, για δείτε τι αναπνέουμε, δείτε τι νερό πίνουμε, τι τρόφιμα τρώμε. Καθημερινά. Συνέχεια. Ποιό είναι πιο επικίνδυνο, το κάπνισμα ή μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας; Και όμως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του κόσμου καπνίζει, και μετά κάνει κήρυγμα για τις κεραίες και ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες! Χωρίς όμως να νοιάζεται για το κακό που κάνει στους άλλους γύρω του, ως παθητικούς καπνιστες.



Σαλονικιέ μου έχεις δίκιο. 
Τόσο για την αποσπασματικότητα των πολλών, όσο και για την ριμάδα την πόλη.
Η Θεσσαλονίκη, ειδικά στο θέμα της υδροδότησης είναι πολύ πολύ χάλια. Έχω φίλτρο τα τελευταία χρόνια και όταν το βγάζω, τι χαλίκια, τι λάσπη, τι , τι...

Τέλος πάντων. 
Τα προβλήματα είναι πολλά και ίσως πολλοί έχουν κουραστεί από τα μη, μη, μη. Ίσως αυτά τα "ΜΗ" να δρουν στις μάζες αντίθετα απ΄οτι πρέπει. Ίσως να δημ ιουργούν στους πολίτες ανοσία και αναισθησία αντί ευαισθητοποίηση και προσωπική μέριμνα.  :Thinking: 
Και σε αυτό φταίνε οι υπερβολές των ΜΜΕ και η υπερ-παρα-πληροφόρηση.

........Auto merged post: HELL_pegaSOS added 19 Minutes and 19 Seconds later........

Αλλά και ένα αθώο ασύρματο δίκτυο 

Το ότι υπάρχουν όμως μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα  δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να προσέχουμε και στα φαινομενικά μικρότερα.

Δηλαδή το ότι τα Wifi είναι καινούρια κα ιέχουν σχετικά μικρή ισχύ (σε σχέση με τα κινητά) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχουν παρενέργεις. Εκτός κι αν αποδειχθει το αντίθετο!
Εξάλλου στην ακτινοβολία, το κακό είναι συσσωρευτικό. Δηλαδή μία μικρής έντασης ακτινοβολία μπορεί να κάνει την ίδια ζημιά με μία μεγαλύτερη, εάν εκπέμπεται σε μεγαλύτερο διάστημα.
Φανταστείτε τώρα μία πολυκατοικία όπου όλα τα δωμάτια έχουν 24/24 ώρες ασύρματο δίκτυο. Η ακτινοβολία μικρή μεν, αλλά συσσωρευτική. Και μάλιστα στο ίδιο μας το σπίτι!! 
Να το εμπιστευτούμε αφού μπορούμε και με ενσύρματο?  :RTFM: 

Το να το δεχθούμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι μικρό σε σχέση με πηγές όπως ραδιοφωνικές κεραίες και κεραίες GSM, θα ήταν άστοχο.

Πχ. επειδή οι μεγάλες βιομηχανίες και τα εργοστάσια, που συχνά εξάγουν μερικές χιλιάδες τόνους ρύπων ανά έτος, και είναι ο βασικοί διαφθορείς του περιβάλλοντος και του κλίματος,  δεν σημαίνει ότι εμείς πρέπει να αφήσουμε προσωπικά την ανακύκλωση στην τύχη της.

Η' επειδή ο θάνατος αποκλειστικά από χασίς είναι σπάνιος* (απ΄όσο ξέρω), δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν επιφέρει προβλήματα στην υγεία και την κρίση αυτού που το καπνίζει.

*σπάνιος: δεν λέω όταν συνδυάζεται με χάπια και αλκοόλ, ή όταν κάποιος καπνίζει φούντες ολόκληρες. Ούτε για την πιθανή σμίκρινση της ζωής κατά μερικά χρονάκια.

Ανάλογα δεν θα παίξουμε με τη υγεία μας, κάνοντας συγκρίσεις και λειτουργώντας με σκεπτικό "ωχ αδελφε..."

----------


## konenas

> Τελευταία προσπάθεια από μένα: 
> 
> Με μικρές και πυκνές κεραίες, το τηλέφωνο και η κεραία είναι κοντά, και μιλάνε χαμηλόφωνα. Δεν φωναζει το κινητο δίπλα στο αυτί σου, και δεν ξεφωνιζει η κεραία στην ταράτσα. Επιπλέον οσοι είναι σε κάποια απόσταση δεν ακούνε σχεδόν τιποτα. 
> 
> Αν βάλουμε τώρα μια μοναδικη κεραια πχ στην πάρνηθα, και το κινητό θα εκπέμπει με μεγάλη ισχυ, και η κεραια, και θα λουζουνε οτι υπάρχει ενδιάμεσα.


Για κάτσε λίγο και σκέψου τι λες. Το πρόβλημα είναι η ταχύτητα των πληροφοριών που θέλουμε να περάσουμε από το κινητό. Άλλο 9600bps και άλλο 15Mbps. Όταν θέλεις ταχύτητα χρησιμοποιείς περισσότερες κεραίες, άρα πυκνότερο δίκτυο. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο download. Όχι όταν μιλάμε. Θυμήσου δεν υπήρχε κάλυψη 100% πριν από το 2003;

ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ότι η κινητή τηλεφωνία είναι 100% βλαβερή. Το κακό είναι ότι την πατάνε περισσότερο αυτοί που δεν μιλάνε (παιδιά κλπ).

----------


## qwertyuiop

Εγώ λέω ότι αυτά είναι μισα αληθινά μισά ψεύτικα. Αληθινά γιατί όντως υπάρχει η ακτινοβολία, ψεύτικα, γιατί δεν έχει τόση ισχύ ούτως ώστε να προκαλέσει προβλήματα.

----------


## konenas

> ...
> 
> Δηλαδή το ότι τα Wifi είναι καινούρια κα ιέχουν σχετικά μικρή ισχύ (σε σχέση με τα κινητά) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχουν παρενέργεις. Εκτός κι αν αποδειχθει το αντίθετο!
> Εξάλλου στην ακτινοβολία, το κακό είναι συσσωρευτικό. Δηλαδή μία μικρής έντασης ακτινοβολία μπορεί να κάνει την ίδια ζημιά με μία μεγαλύτερη, εάν εκπέμπεται σε μεγαλύτερο διάστημα.
> Φανταστείτε τώρα μία πολυκατοικία όπου όλα τα δωμάτια έχουν 24/24 ώρες ασύρματο δίκτυο. Η ακτινοβολία μικρή μεν, αλλά συσσωρευτική. Και μάλιστα στο ίδιο μας το σπίτι!! 
> Να το εμπιστευτούμε αφού μπορούμε και με ενσύρματο? 
> 
> Το να το δεχθούμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι μικρό σε σχέση με πηγές όπως ραδιοφωνικές κεραίες και κεραίες GSM, θα ήταν άστοχο.
> 
> ...


Έχει δίκαιο. Αν όμως μια μέρα μου έλεγαν ότι θα έφευγε η κινητή τηλεφωνία και θα ερχόταν το wifi θα το προτιμούσα καθότι "Το μη χείρον, βέλτιστον".

----------


## teorid

Παντως καποια επίδραση έχουν οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικες ακτινοβολίες στον άνθρωπο, τώρα ποιες ειναι αυτες, φοβαμαι οτι θα κανουμε πολλά χρονια να το μάθουμε

----------


## konenas

> Εγώ λέω ότι αυτά είναι μισα αληθινά μισά ψεύτικα. Αληθινά γιατί όντως υπάρχει η ακτινοβολία, ψεύτικα, γιατί δεν έχει τόση ισχύ ούτως ώστε να προκαλέσει προβλήματα.


Πώς το λες αυτό; Το άκουσες ή το πιθανολογείς; Στοιχεία;

----------


## qwertyuiop

Πιθανολογώ...

----------


## konenas

> Σωστά. Κυρίως οι ενισχυτικές και οι UMTS, ούτως ή άλλως.
> Μάλλον πρέπει να ξεσκονίσεις τις βασικές αρχές σου της φυσικής πάλι.
> Κάνεις λάθος.
> Θες μια γρήγορη απόδειξη μη σε μπλέξω με εντάσεις και μήκη κύματος ;
> ΠΟΥ ΧΟΥ. Σε ένα σχολείο στην Κατερίνη όπου η κάλυψη είναι με λίγες κεραίες, το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα είναι ας πούμε 400 φορές χαμηλότερο από τα ασφαλή όρια.
> ΟΜΩΣ σε ένα κεντρικό στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι 15000 φορές χαμηλότερο από τα ασφαλή όρια.
> 
> Η καθημερινή της Κυριακής γράφει και για εμβόλιο κατά του καρκίνου.
> Δεν λέω καλά να διαβάζουμε ένα άρθρο αλλά καλό είναι να ξέρουμε και τα Facts και από ότι βλέπω δεν έριξες καμιά ματιά στα Link μου.
> ...


1) ΔΕΝ είναι ασφαλή όρια είναι όρια επικινδυνότητας, δηλαδή όρια που πάνω από αυτά έχουμε 100% βλάβες στα ανθρώπινα κύτταρα.
2) Αν η μια κεραία είναι τέρας και οι πολλές είναι μικρής ισχύος, βέβαια. Αν όμως όλες έχουν την ίδια ή περίπου ίδια ισχύ;
3) Τα δεδομένα που γράφει η Καθημερινή είναι από συνέδριο www.icems.eu 
4) Επέτρεψέ μου να χαμογελάω με αυτό που γράφεις, είναι δυνατόν να μου λες πως έχουμε ανάγκη να ακτινοβολούμαστε; Δεν ξέρω για εσένα, αλλά εγώ δεν θα πάρω, ευχαριστώ.
5) Οι κεραίες κινητής είναι "αναγκαίο κακό". Οι εταιρίες καλυμμένες πίσω από τον μανδύα της τεχνοφοβίας καμουφλάρουν τις κεραίες. Έτσι ποιος είναι σε θέση να μας πει σωστά τοποθετημένη; όταν το 90% είναι παράνομες και λάθος τοποθετημένες;

........Auto merged post: konenas added 4 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........




> Πιθανολογώ...


για ψάξε το λίγο ...
http://http//news.kathimerini.gr/4dc...02/2008_257765
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...02/2008_257766
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...02/2008_258034
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...02/2008_257764
http://health.in.gr/news/article.asp...ticleID=144973
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=98304544
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_a...12/2007_214581
http://assets.in.gr/AssetService/Ima...?t=2&pg=72559&
http://assets.in.gr/AssetService/Ima...?t=2&pg=72560&
http://kyttariki.biol.uoa.gr/MOBILE-...7-07-07-05.htm

----------


## flatrate

> Μάλλον πρέπει να ξεσκονίσεις τις βασικές αρχές σου της φυσικής πάλι.
> Κάνεις λάθος.
> Θες μια γρήγορη απόδειξη μη σε μπλέξω με εντάσεις και μήκη κύματος ;
> ΠΟΥ ΧΟΥ. Σε ένα σχολείο στην Κατερίνη όπου η κάλυψη είναι με λίγες κεραίες, το ηλεκτρομαγνητικό φάσμα είναι ας πούμε 400 φορές χαμηλότερο από τα ασφαλή όρια.
> ΟΜΩΣ σε ένα κεντρικό στην Θεσσαλονίκη είναι 15000 φορές χαμηλότερο από τα ασφαλή όρια.


Ουτε και εσυ μπορεις να ξερεις πως συμπεριφερονται τα η/μ κύματα. Αν δεν κανεις μετρησεις με κανα πεδιομετρο δεν υπαρχει ασφαλης τροπος να ξερεις, οποτε κρατα μια πισινή.

----------


## sdikr

> 1) ΔΕΝ είναι ασφαλή όρια είναι όρια επικινδυνότητας, δηλαδή όρια που πάνω από αυτά έχουμε 100% βλάβες στα ανθρώπινα κύτταρα.
> 2) Αν η μια κεραία είναι τέρας και οι πολλές είναι μικρής ισχύος, βέβαια. Αν όμως όλες έχουν την ίδια ή περίπου ίδια ισχύ;
> 3) Τα δεδομένα που γράφει η Καθημερινή είναι από συνέδριο www.icems.eu 
> 4) Επέτρεψέ μου να χαμογελάω με αυτό που γράφεις, είναι δυνατόν να μου λες πως έχουμε ανάγκη να ακτινοβολούμαστε; Δεν ξέρω για εσένα, αλλά εγώ δεν θα πάρω, ευχαριστώ.
> 5) Οι κεραίες κινητής είναι "αναγκαίο κακό". Οι εταιρίες καλυμμένες πίσω από τον μανδύα της τεχνοφοβίας καμουφλάρουν τις κεραίες. Έτσι ποιος είναι σε θέση να μας πει σωστά τοποθετημένη; όταν το 90% είναι παράνομες και λάθος τοποθετημένες;
> 
> ..


1)  όχι είναι τα ασφαλή όρια ή ακόμα καλύτερα *πολύ κάτω απο τα ασφαλή επιτρεπτά όρια* 
2) Δεν θα έχουν οι πολλές την ίδια ισχύ με την μεγάλη,   δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει γιατί τότε θα έχουν παρεμβολές μετάξυ των κυψελών
3) Αυτό δεν λέει απαραίτητα κάτι, 
4) Τότε να βάλουμε και μια ασπίδα πάνω απο την Γή  για να μην μας φτάνουν διαφόρες ακτινοβολίες 
5) Το 90%  είναι παράνομες,  γιατί όλοι θέλουν το κινήτο αλλά δεν θέλουν να βλέπουν κεραία,  μετά αισθάνονται καλά που ρίξαν ακόμα μια κεραία  και παίρνουν την εταιριά τους και φωνάζουν γιατί δεν έχουν σήμα  (λάθος τοποθετημένες δεν είναι,  τόσα λεφτά δίνει η εταίρια κινήτης λές να την έβαζε λάθος; )

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Παντως καποια επίδραση έχουν οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικες ακτινοβολίες στον άνθρωπο, τώρα ποιες ειναι αυτες, φοβαμαι οτι θα κανουμε πολλά χρονια να το μάθουμε


Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα!!

Όπως και με άλλα προιόντα όπως το τσιγάρο, τα φυτοφάρμακα, η χημική γεωργία(λιπάσματα, βιο-υβρίδια...),  κά τα αποτελέσματα της χρησης τους ο πολίτης τα μαθαίνει πάντα εκ των υστέρων.
Πρώτα σε διαβεβαιούν ότι όλα είναι καλά και "μην τρελαίνεσαι". Μετά αφού πρώτα θα έχουν βγάλει οι εταιρίες ένα κόσμο λεφτά, και αποδειχτούν έμπρακτα οι συνέπειες της έκθεσης σε ακτινοβολία, ΤΟΤΕ μόνο ίσως κινητοπιηθούν οι κυβερνήσεις.
Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα χιλιάδες εργαζόμενοι εργάζονται παγκοσμίως σε σχετικές εταιρίες. Και μπροστά στα κέρδη , η υγεία μπορεί να περιμένει...  :Mad: 

*Τι να το κάνουμε* εάν βρουν τις αρνητικές συνέπειες και την μέθοδο προφύλαξης από αυτές *μετά από 20 χρόνια*. Εώς τότε θα έχουμε ήδη γίνει συσσωρευτές ακτινοβολίας!!!
 :Embarassed: 
Και όχι μόνο εμείς αλλά και οι γονείς μας, οι φίλοι μας, τα παιδιά μας... Τρεις τουλάχιστον γενεές. Θα το χτυπάμε το κεφάλι αλλά θα είναι αργά...  :Wall: 

Και θα τρέχουμε σαν τους καρκινοπαθείς που κυνηγούσανε τις εταιρίες καπνοβιομηχανίας. Όπως στο ντοκιμαντερ του Michael Moor. :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα!!
> 
> Όπως και με άλλα προιόντα όπως το τσιγάρο, τα φυτοφάρμακα, η χημική γεωργία(λιπάσματα, βιο-υβρίδια...),  κά τα αποτελέσματα της χρησης τους ο πολίτης τα μαθαίνει πάντα εκ των υστέρων.
> Πρώτα σε διαβεβαιούν ότι όλα είναι καλά και "μην τρελαίνεσαι". Μετά αφού πρώτα θα έχουν βγάλει οι εταιρίες ένα κόσμο λεφτά, και αποδειχτούν έμπρακτα οι συνέπειες της έκθεσης σε ακτινοβολία, ΤΟΤΕ μόνο ίσως κινητοπιηθούν οι κυβερνήσεις.
> Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα χιλιάδες εργαζόμενοι εργάζονται παγκοσμίως σε σχετικές εταιρίες. Και μπροστά στα κέρδη , η υγεία μπορεί να περιμένει... 
> 
> *Τι να το κάνουμε* εάν βρουν τις αρνητικές συνέπειες και την μέθοδο προφύλαξης από αυτές *μετά από 20 χρόνια*. Εώς τότε θα έχουμε ήδη γίνει συσσωρευτές ακτινοβολίας!!!
> 
> Και όχι μόνο εμείς αλλά και οι γονείς μας, οι φίλοι μας, τα παιδιά μας... Τρεις τουλάχιστον γενεές. Θα το χτυπάμε το κεφάλι αλλά θα είναι αργά... 
> ...


Μονο που υπάρχουν έρευνες,  που λένε οτι η συγκεκριμένη ακτινοβολία  δεν είναι προσθετική

----------


## manosdoc

> 1) ΔΕΝ είναι ασφαλή όρια είναι όρια επικινδυνότητας, δηλαδή όρια που πάνω από αυτά έχουμε 100% βλάβες στα ανθρώπινα κύτταρα.
> 2) Αν η μια κεραία είναι τέρας και οι πολλές είναι μικρής ισχύος, βέβαια. Αν όμως όλες έχουν την ίδια ή περίπου ίδια ισχύ;
> 3) Τα δεδομένα που γράφει η Καθημερινή είναι από συνέδριο www.icems.eu 
> 4) Επέτρεψέ μου να χαμογελάω με αυτό που γράφεις, είναι δυνατόν να μου λες πως έχουμε ανάγκη να ακτινοβολούμαστε; Δεν ξέρω για εσένα, αλλά εγώ δεν θα πάρω, ευχαριστώ.
> 5) Οι κεραίες κινητής είναι "αναγκαίο κακό". Οι εταιρίες καλυμμένες πίσω από τον μανδύα της τεχνοφοβίας καμουφλάρουν τις κεραίες. Έτσι ποιος είναι σε θέση να μας πει σωστά τοποθετημένη; όταν το 90% είναι παράνομες και λάθος τοποθετημένες;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: konenas added 4 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...Πολλά Links.... άρα θα ναι σωστά....
1ον. Αφορούν Ασφαλή όρια έκθεσης. Αν δεν ξέρεις τι είναι και πως βγαίνουν και ΠΩΣ περιλαμβάνουν πιθανό ποσοστό σφάλματος ώστε να είναι καλυμμένες και οι ευπαθείς ομάδες, άδικα συζητάμε, απλά φωνάζουμε.

Και παρεπιπτώντως δεν μιλάμε για 1 και 2 φορές κατω αλλά για χιλλιάδες.
2ον Όλες οι κεραίες ΔΕΝ έχουν την ίδια ισχύ, ούτε σχεδιάστηκαν για ραδιόφωνο. Καλύπτουν συγκεκριμένα γεωγραφικά τετράγωνα σε κυψελοειδές επικαλλυπτόμενο δίκτυο. Υπάρχουν Όρια και κανόνες όπως και Νόμοι. Και φυσικά αναφέρω ξανά, ΟΤΑΝ η κεραία είναι σωστά τοποθετημένη.
3ον Ναι όπως έχεις "ανάγκη" να ζεις στην πόλη με το καυσαέριο και δεν το διαλέγεις η τεχνολογία μας διευκολύνει. Και όλοι έχουμε ανάγκη τα ασύρματα σε πολλές καθημερινές μας πράξεις. Γέλα όσο θες. Καλό κάνει, αυξάνει την μικροκυκλοφορία σου και προστατεύει την καρδιά σου.
4ον Θα μαλώσουμε. Δεν είμαι εγώ το Κράτος... Ας κάνει ελέγχους για την ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ παράνομη.
5ον Τα συνέδρια είναι για ενημερώσεις πάνω σε εργασίες, και συζητήσεις,δεν είναι ο Πάπας και φυσικά μιλάνε παντού απλά για Precautions. ΟΤΑΝ μου φέρεις στοιχεία,διαφορετικά από αυτά που σου παραθέτω εγώ τα λέμε.
6ον Τα κινητά δεν είναι νέα.
7ον Ότι μα ότι παρουσιάζουν πρόκειται για στρες κυττάρων In vitro σε εργαστήριο σε συνθήκες άσχετες. In vivo πολλά αλλάζουν. Στο ξαναλέω in-vitro έχουν βρει αρκετές ουσίες που καταπολεμούν τον καρκίνο. Να δεις που κανένας δεν την παλεύει από τους πορωμένους Βιοχημικούς όταν αναφέρεται σε Ανθρώπινο οργανισμό.
Μπορείς επίσης να ξεφυλλίσεις τα βασικά της Φυσιολογίας του Guyton.





> Ουτε και εσυ μπορεις να ξερεις πως συμπεριφερονται τα η/μ κύματα. Αν δεν κανεις μετρησεις με κανα πεδιομετρο δεν υπαρχει ασφαλης τροπος να ξερεις, οποτε κρατα μια πισινή.


Δεν θα το κάνω εγώ αλλά το Πολυτεχνείο. ΞΑΝΑ, εδώ το Link
http://emf.physics.auth.gr/gr/brief_...escription.htm
Και εδώ τα αποτελέσματα.http://emf.physics.auth.gr/gr/north_...rth_greece.htm

----------


## Νικαετός

Άδικα αγωνίζεσαι αγαπητέ manosdoc. Δεν πρόκειται να πείσεις κανέναν. Εδώ έχουν ήδη να ανησυχούν για την ακτινοβολία των ...ασύρματων mouse  :Worthy: . 



Off Topic


		Tι σημασία έχει τι λέει το ΕΜΠ? Εδώ ο κύριος Μ. έχει αντίθετη άποψη οπότε τι να μετρήσει ένα φτωχομετσόβειο μπροστά σε γίγαντες της επιστήμης, που ισχυρίζονται ότι αν ΑΓΟΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ την ΔΙΚΗ τους θήκη θα σωθούμε αλλιώς θα καούμε στην κόλαση...συγγνώμη θα ψηθούμε από τις ακτινοβολίες??

----------


## konenas

> Μονο που υπάρχουν έρευνες,  που λένε οτι η συγκεκριμένη ακτινοβολία  δεν είναι προσθετική


Που είναι οι "έρευνες";

........Auto merged post: konenas added 2 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........




> ...


In vivo έρευνα θες; Δεν την βλέπεις; 
Κοίτα στον καθρέφτη σου.

Στοιχεία ότι οι κεραίες είναι ανώδυνες θα μου φέρεις; in vitro ή in vivo;

----------


## manosdoc

> Που είναι οι "έρευνες";
> 
> ........Auto merged post: konenas added 2 Minutes and 17 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> In vivo έρευνα θες; Δεν την βλέπεις; 
> Κοίτα στον καθρέφτη σου.
> 
> Στοιχεία ότι οι κεραίες είναι ανώδυνες θα μου φέρεις; in vitro ή in vivo;


Εγκαταλείπω τον αγώνα.
 :Chair:  :2Guns:  :Gun:  :Gun:  :Protest:  :Protest: 
@Νικαετός. Ναι!  :Razz:  και τενοντίτιδα!

----------


## flatrate

Εγω αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο τους "φωστηρες" εδω μεσα θα ηθελαν να τρωνε σε καθημερινή βάση 40 watt απο μια γειτονικη συστοιχία απο sectoral?!

----------


## manosdoc

> Εγω αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο τους "φωστηρες" εδω μεσα θα ηθελαν να τρωνε σε καθημερινή βάση 40 watt απο μια γειτονικη συστοιχία απο sectoral?!


40 watt σε τι απόσταση; 1 εκατοστό ; Μέσα θα μαι ;

----------


## stavrosLinux

Όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα έχουν επιπτώσεις στην υγεία, εξαρτάται από την ένταση και την απόσταση έκθεσης. 
Στο σπίτι πιάνω και με τα βίας σήμα στο κινητό, ευτυχώς γιατί έχω μωρά :-)

----------


## Skaf

> Όλα τα ασύρματα δίκτυα έχουν επιπτώσεις στην υγεία, εξαρτάται από την ένταση και την απόσταση έκθεσης. 
> Στο σπίτι πιάνω και με τα βίας σήμα στο κινητό, ευτυχώς γιατί έχω μωρά :-)


Εύχομαι να μην το χρησιμοποιείς στο σπίτι, γιατί αν είναι το σήμα τόσο χάλια, το κινητό εκπέμπει με μεγαλύτερη ένταση.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι απο τους "φωστηρες" εδω μεσα θα ηθελαν να τρωνε σε καθημερινή βάση 40 watt απο μια γειτονικη συστοιχία απο sectoral?!


Αν μας πείς και τι είναι,  γιατί αλλιώς θα πρέπει να σε ρώτησω  για το   χακαταλαβιστικοοροσεπιστιμονικοσομαχαιρι*    το ξέρεις;

----------


## manosdoc

> Αν μας πείς και τι είναι,  γιατί αλλιώς θα πρέπει να σε ρώτησω  για το   χακαταλαβιστικοοροσεπιστιμονικοσομαχαιρι*    το ξέρεις;


Μιλάει για ιστό κεραίας, απλά το κάνει πολύπλοκο και υπερβολικό, τόσο στον αριθμό watts, όσο και στην ιδέα ότι θα καθόμαστε μέσα στο station για να τα φάμε. (ακόμη και εκεί υπάρχουν guidelines)
Και όμως υπάρχουν νόμοι, αγνοήστε το και δείτε πραγματικές μετρήσεις.

Ίσως το μέγιστο που μπορεί να δεχτείτε μετα βίας στο αυτί είναι 0,5-1watt και με κινητό με μεγάλο SAR.

Ο μόνος λόγος που το αναφέρει είναι να έχεις τις Sectoral που αναφέρει φάτσα κάρτα απέναντι στο μπαλκόνι σου.

----------


## wireless_surfer

τόσο θυμαμαι κι εγώ το όριο των κεραιών κινητής, καπου στα 45-50 dbm EIRP (αυτό είναι 100 watts διαφορά, αλλά έτσι μετρούνται οι κεραίες) , δεν θυμαμαι ακριβώς
έχει αλλάξει κάτι? μια απλή απάντηση επίσης?

----------


## lsavvaid

πάντως όσο αφορά τους μετασχηματιστές στις κολώνες είναι σχετικά ακίνδυνοι για καρκίνο αφού για την ψύξη χρησιμοποιούν λάδι σε αντίθεση με τους μετασχηματιστές υπερ-υψηλής τάσης που χρησιμοποιούν κλοφέν (άκρως τοξική ουσία). βέβαια οι τελευταίοι βρίσκονται σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένες εγκαταστάσεις.

----------


## konenas

> Εγκαταλείπω τον αγώνα.
> 
> @Νικαετός. Ναι!  και τενοντίτιδα!


Με ευχολόγια και διάφορα τέτοια δεν αποδεικνύεις τίποτα.
Αποδείξεις για το καλό της ακτινοβολίας στον οργανισμό μας θέλουμε. Έχετε;

----------


## manosdoc

> Με ευχολόγια και διάφορα τέτοια δεν αποδεικνύεις τίποτα.
> Αποδείξεις για το καλό της ακτινοβολίας στον οργανισμό μας θέλουμε. Έχετε;


Καλό ακτινοβολίας ;
Δεν είπα τπτ τέτοιο. Δοξασίες και παραπληροφόρηση καυτηριάζω.

----------


## flatrate

> τόσο θυμαμαι κι εγώ το όριο των κεραιών κινητής, καπου στα 45-50 dbm EIRP (αυτό είναι 100 watts διαφορά, αλλά έτσι μετρούνται οι κεραίες) , δεν θυμαμαι ακριβώς
> έχει αλλάξει κάτι? μια απλή απάντηση επίσης?


Εμενα με ανησυχεί που δεν βλέπω ανησυχία για τις κεραίες των tetra και c4i. Μπροστά τους οι κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι καλαμπούρι.

----------


## hemlock

> Εμενα με ανησυχεί που δεν βλέπω ανησυχία για τις κεραίες των tetra και c4i. Μπροστά τους οι κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι καλαμπούρι.


Καλα flatrate...Οι Tetra σα μαραναν,οταν εχεις ενα πολεμικο ρανταρ στην Παρνηθα... :Wink:

----------


## flatrate

> Καλα flatrate...Οι Tetra σα μαραναν,οταν εχεις ενα πολεμικο ρανταρ στην Παρνηθα...


Ασε την παρνηθα εκει που ειναι να λιάζεται έτσι καραφλή όπως την κατάντησαν. Αν έχεις τόσο κάψα για ραντάρ πιάσε ένα κοντινότερο παράδειγμα βλεπε υμηττό.

Παρολαυτα καθε ποτε πας στον υμηττο και καθε ποτε πας σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες?

----------


## hemlock

> Ασε την παρνηθα εκει που ειναι να λιάζεται έτσι καραφλή όπως την κατάντησαν. Αν έχεις τόσο κάψα για ραντάρ πιάσε ένα κοντινότερο παράδειγμα βλεπε υμηττό.
> 
> Παρολαυτα καθε ποτε πας στον υμηττο και καθε ποτε πας σε δημοσιες υπηρεσιες?


Εγω κατω απο την Παρνηθα μενω...Στο Μενιδι, για αυτο και "καιγομαι"... :Razz: 
ΑΝ θυμαμε καλα το ρανταρ της Παρνηθας εχει αρκετα GW ισχυος και νομιζω οτι καλυπτει μεχρι και τον Βολο-για την ισχυ βαζω θεμα... :Wink:

----------


## GTS

> Εγω κατω απο την Παρνηθα μενω...Στο Μενιδι, για αυτο και "καιγομαι"...
> ΑΝ θυμαμε καλα το ρανταρ της Παρνηθας εχει αρκετα GW ισχυος και νομιζω οτι καλυπτει μεχρι και τον Βολο-για την ισχυ βαζω θεμα...



GW? Ήμαρτον και έλεος, ο καθένας πετάει τη κοτσάνα του χωρίς αιδώ

----------


## hemlock

> GW? Ήμαρτον και έλεος, ο καθένας πετάει τη κοτσάνα του χωρίς αιδώ


Για κανε αλλη μια προσπαθεια επιστημονα...Ριξε τα φωτα σου στην αμαθεια μας... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## flatrate

λολ

Παντως εχει βρεθει συσχετιση αναμεσα στην λευχαιμια και στα καλωδια υψηλης τασης (σε αποσταση 200 μετρων απο αυτα / ασφαλης αποσταση μεγαλυτερη απο 600 μετρα),

----------


## Νικαετός

> Παντως εχει βρεθει συσχετιση αναμεσα στην λευχαιμια και στα καλωδια υψηλης τασης (σε αποσταση 200 μετρων απο αυτα / ασφαλης αποσταση μεγαλυτερη απο 600 μετρα),


link please

----------


## flatrate

Η ακτινοβολια ELF εχει συσχετιστει με πολλες μορφες καρκινου.. ειναι και ενας λογος που πολλα projects του νατο (βλεπε Sanguine) στα χαρτια εστω εχουν εγκαταλειφθεί.

http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/330/7503/1290

----------


## Νικαετός

> While few children in England and Wales live close to high voltage power lines at birth, there is a slight tendency for the birth addresses of children with leukaemia to be closer to these lines than those of matched controls. An association between childhood leukaemia and power lines has been reported in several studies, but it is nevertheless surprising to find the effect extending so far from the lines. We have no satisfactory explanation for our results in terms of causation by magnetic fields or association with other factors. Neither the association reported here nor previous findings relating to level of exposure to magnetic fields are supported by convincing laboratory data or any accepted biological mechanism.
> 
> Assuming that the higher risk in the vicinity of high voltage lines is indeed a consequence of proximity to the lines we can estimate the attributable annual number of cases of childhood leukaemia in England and Wales. The annual incidence of childhood leukaemia in England and Wales is about 42 per million; the excess relative risks at distances of 0-199 m and 200-599 m are about 0.69 and 0.23, respectively, giving excess rates of 28 and 10 per million. (These two estimates allow for the fact that the incidence for England and Wales is itself partly based on cases occurring in the vicinity of power lines.) We estimate that of the 9.7 million children in the population (2003 estimate), at birth about 80 000 would have lived within 199 m of a line and 320 000 between 200 and 599 m. Thus, of the 400-420 cases of childhood leukaemia occurring annually, about five would be associated with high voltage power lines, though this estimate is imprecise. We emphasise again the uncertainty about whether this statistical association represents a causal relation.


Aυτά συμπεραίνει η έρευνα flat

----------


## flatrate

Στο disclaimer επεσες εσυ? Για αυτα που διαβαζεις τωρα εσυ ειχε γινει σαλος πριν κανα χρονο στην ουαλια.

Εγω θα ελεγα να διαβασεις καλυτερα τo conclusion.




> Conclusions There is an association between childhood leukaemia and proximity of home address at birth to high voltage power lines, and the apparent risk extends to a greater distance than would have been expected from previous studies. About 4% of children in England and Wales live within 600 m of high voltage lines at birth. If the association is causal, about 1% of childhood leukaemia in England and Wales would be attributable to these lines, though this estimate has considerable statistical uncertainty. There is no accepted biological mechanism to explain the epidemiological results; indeed, the relation may be due to chance or confounding.

----------


## Νικαετός

Flat, θέλεις μήπως να αναλύσουμε την έρευνα? Κάθησα και την διάβασα ολόκληρη. Δεν είναι disclaimer, είναι τα conclusions και τα παρέθεσα ολόκληρα. 

Μιας όμως και το συνεχίζεις, αν και off topic, και επειδή η έρευνα έγινε από σοβαρούς επιστήμονες, διάβασε τις σημειώσεις για την σύσταση του πληθυσμού που κατοικεί κοντά σε γραμμές υψηλής τάσης, πόσο γενικά είναι αυξημένο το ποσοστό παιδικής λευχαιμίας σε τέτοιους πληθυσμούς κλπ κλπ.

----------


## flatrate

Καταρχας τι παει να πει "μιας ομως και το συνεχιζεις"?  Σε τηλεπαιχνίδι βρισκόμαστε με σωστές και λάθος απαντήσεις?

Μερικοι ανθρωποι ποτε δεν σταματανε να με εκπλήσσουν.

Tεσπα εγω προσωπικα το εχω διαβασει εδω και κανα χρονο και ξερω τι σαλος ειχε γινει στη μεγάλη βρετανία οπως ξερω ακομα οτι η συσχετιση δεν θα σου δοθεί στο πιάτο γιατί από πίσω κρύβονται συμφέροντα και πολυεθνικές.

----------


## ptrdimit

όλα βλάπτουν. Αλλα πολύ άλλα λίγο. Ποιός όμως θα μας ενημερώσει σωστά και στα σίγουρα;

----------


## timeout

Η πρόληψη είναι καλύτερη από την θεραπεία .
Πόσες φορές χρησιμοποιηθήκαν ουσίες ευρείας χρήσης ( π.χ DDT ) που στη συνέχεια , μετά από πολλά χρόνια , αποδείχθηκε  ότι είναι επιζήμιες για την υγεία του ανθρώπου  και αποσύρθηκαν , αφού προκάλεσαν μεγάλες απώλειες σε ανθρώπινο δυναμικό .

----------


## konenas

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι μόνο τα κινητά και το wifi βλάπτουν την υγεία.
Όλοι λένε ότι, ναι μεν υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες αλλά πρέπει να προφυλασσόμαστε από όλους ανεξαιρέτως.
Να μην υποτιμάμε την ακτινοβολία του wifi, των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας και των κινητών και να τα ρίχνουμε όλα στην τύχη. 
Η τύχη δεν βοηθάει τους τολμηρούς σε αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Καταρχας τι παει να πει "μιας ομως και το συνεχιζεις"?  Σε τηλεπαιχνίδι βρισκόμαστε με σωστές και λάθος απαντήσεις?
> 
> Μερικοι ανθρωποι ποτε δεν σταματανε να με εκπλήσσουν.
> 
> Tεσπα εγω προσωπικα το εχω διαβασει εδω και κανα χρονο και ξερω τι σαλος ειχε γινει στη μεγάλη βρετανία οπως ξερω ακομα οτι η συσχετιση δεν θα σου δοθεί στο πιάτο γιατί από πίσω κρύβονται συμφέροντα και πολυεθνικές.


Το μιας και το συνεχίζεις, πήγαινε εκεί ακριβώς. Κρατάμε από την έρευνα τα στοιχεία που θέλουμε εμείς, αλλά τα υπόλοιπα τα πετάμε διότι "από πίσω κρύβονται συμφέροντα και πολυεθνικές.".  :Wink: 

Όσο για τα λοιπά σχόλια... κανένα σχόλιο.

----------


## di_tlg

Όλα βλάπτουν σε μεγάλες ποσότητες... 

ΠΧ Αν μιλάς στο κινητό 3 ώρες την ημέρα χωρίς BTH και η συσκευή να βρίσκεται όσο το δυνατών μακριά από το σώμα σου... λογικό μου ακούγεται να έχει παρενέργειες.

----------


## PROGDT

Γεγονος ειναι οτι απο τη στιγμη που οι ερευνες πανω σε πιθανες βιολογικες επιπτωσεις των μικροκυματων συνεχιζονται και θα συνεχιζονται...πρεπει να παντα να διασφαλιζεται η εκθεση εντος των υφισταμενων οριων μεχρι οριστικα να οργανωθει η πικοκυτταρικη δομη. Βεβειως υπευθυνοι για την τηρηση των οριων δεν ειμαστε εμεις οπως αναφερε και ο manosdoc.

Η Πολιτεια πρωτιστως μαζι με τους αναδοχους φορεις οφειλει να κινησει διαδικασιες για την συστηματικη χαρτογραφηση των υπο καλυψη περιοχων ουτως ωστε να εχουμε μια ολοκληρωμενη εικονα για το τι δεχομαστε...

Ενημερωση εδω και τωρα!

----------


## konenas

Από ποιον περιμένεις ενημέρωση;;;  :ROFL: 
Την πολιτεία;;;   :ROFL: 
Τις εταιρίες;;;   :ROFL: 
Από το 1993 λειτουργούν κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας και είναι καμουφλαρισμένες μέσα σε θερμοσίφωνες, σε καμινάδες κλπ
Από το 1998 φωνάζουν διάφορες οργανώσεις, μέχρι ο συνήγορος του πολίτη έβγαλε έκθεση το 2003 που τις καταδίκαζε και μετά από αυτό και μερικά άλλα έπαψε να είναι αρμόδιος για αυτά τα θέματα.

----------


## konenas

> ...Τα "ίσως" και "ενδέχεται" δεν μπορούν να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψη.


Τα "ίσως" και "ενδέχεται" πρέπει να ληφθούν σαν προειδοποίηση.

Αλλά εδώ υπάρχει μια μεγάλη μερίδα *ειδικών* επιστημόνων που δεν είναι "ίσως" αλλά *βέβαιη*.

Χθες άκουσα ότι έρευνες σχετικά με φάρμακα, από τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες, δημοσιεύονταν *επιλεκτικά*.

Αύριο έχει μια εκπομπή η ΕΤ3, "Ζήτημα υγείας" στις 21:00

----------


## LiveTVRadio

> Τα "ίσως" και "ενδέχεται" πρέπει να ληφθούν σαν προειδοποίηση.
> 
> Αλλά εδώ υπάρχει μια μεγάλη μερίδα *ειδικών* επιστημόνων που δεν είναι "ίσως" αλλά *βέβαιη*.
> 
> Χθες άκουσα ότι έρευνες σχετικά με φάρμακα, από τις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες, δημοσιεύονταν *επιλεκτικά*.
> 
> Αύριο έχει μια εκπομπή η ΕΤ3, "Ζήτημα υγείας" στις 21:00



To πολυ sex βλάπτει την υγεια επίσης. :ROFL:

----------


## ZackNV

Πάντως προσωπικά προτιμώ να χαλάσει η υγεία μου απ' το πολύ σεξ παρά να μου πουν σε μερικά χρόνια ότι έχω καρκίνο λόγω των κυμάτων του ρούτερ μου.  :Smile:

----------


## konenas

> Πάντως προσωπικά προτιμώ να χαλάσει η υγεία μου απ' το πολύ σεξ παρά να μου πουν σε μερικά χρόνια ότι έχω καρκίνο λόγω των κυμάτων του ρούτερ μου.


ZackNV συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

Οι υπόλοιποι νέα δημοσκόπηση:
Καλύτερα μιας ώρας ελεύθερη ζωή παρά σαράντα χρόνια σκλαβιά και φυλακή. Αυτό το είπε ο Ρήγας για το σεξ ή τον ρούτερ του;

----------


## euri

Όσοι έχουν αμφιβολίες, μπορούν να κόψουν το σεξ, να αποσυνδέσουν τα ασύρματα ρουτέρια τους, να κλείσουν τα κινητά τους, να πετάξουν τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων τους και να ζήσουν τη ζωή τους όπως θέλουν.  Τόσο απλά, τόσο ελεύθερα, τόσο συναρπαστικά...

----------


## hemlock

> Όσοι έχουν αμφιβολίες, μπορούν να κόψουν το σεξ, να αποσυνδέσουν τα ασύρματα ρουτέρια του, να κλείσουν τα κινητά του, να πετάξουν τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων τους και να ζήσουν τη ζωή τους όπως θέλουν.  Τόσο απλά, τόσο ελεύθερα, τόσο συναρπαστικά...


Να συμπηρωσω εγω , :Razz: να μεινουν μακρια απο κεραιες TETRA...

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Τι είναι οι κεραίες TETRA; Μου έχει μείνει απορία από αυτή τη δημοσκόπηση...

----------


## konenas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι είναι οι κεραίες TETRA; Μου έχει μείνει απορία από αυτή τη δημοσκόπηση...


http://www.intracom-telecom.com/gr/p..._msn/tetra.htm

----------


## flatrate

Ρανταρ και τετρα στο καρφι χωρις αναισθητικο!

----------


## emeliss

Τα max 25 watt του tetra δεν είναι καν άξια αναφοράς. Τα 150Watt που μπορούν να γίνουν KWatt σε διάφορους σταθμούς FM είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## flatrate

Ιδιο ειναι το τετρα που ειναι διπλα σου (ειτε ειναι c4i, ειτε ειναι μετρο κλπ κλπ) με τους σταθμους στα βουνα?!

Αψουυυυυ!

----------


## emeliss

> Ιδιο ειναι το τετρα που ειναι διπλα σου (ειτε ειναι c4i, ειτε ειναι μετρο κλπ κλπ) με τους σταθμους στα βουνα?!
> 
> Αψουυυυυ!


Ακόμα και ταξιτζής να ήσουν και να κοιμόσουν αγκαλιά με τα μηχανάκια, δεν θα είχες φόβο.

Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να διαβάζεις το tetra σε τεχνικό επίπεδο και το ξανασυζητάμε.

Αυτό που περιμένω σύμφωνα με τα post που κάνεις σε άλλα θέματα, είναι ο μηδενισμός και η αγένεια. Προσπάθησε να με ξαφνιάσεις...

----------


## intech

Wimax, και το χειρότερο όλων(λογω τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών και διάρκειας χρήσης) , που δεν αναφέρεται στην λίστα και απορω, τηλέφωνα Dect.

----------


## emeliss

> τηλέφωνα Dect.


+1 !!!

----------


## intech

> +1 !!!


Χαίρομαι φίλε emeliss, που είσαι γνώστης.... :One thumb up: 

Μήπως πρέπει να ενημερώσουμε και άλλους;

Αν βρώ το χρόνο, θα το κάνω.

----------


## Christos123

Οι επιπτώσεις της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας και της ραδιενέργειας από φυσικές και τεχνητές πηγές μελετώνται εδώ και δεκαετίες ! Πολλές οι έρευνες , πολλές οι πηγές ακτινοβολίας με διαφορετικό ενεργειακό ή σωματιδιακό περιεχόμενο και δύσκολες οι απαντήσεις !  
Και το χειρότερο από όλα αυτά είναι ότι καμία έρευνα δεν είναι αξιόπιστη χωρίς στατιστικό υλικό , που για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση , απαιτεί δεκαετίες και δεκαετίες !
Τα σωρευτικά αποτελέσματα της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας από τις πιο συχνές πηγές δεν μπορούμε να τα προβλέψουμε ούτε και να τα αναλύσουμε σωστά στο παρόντα χρόνο !
Το βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα που αφορούν της ιστικές και κυτταρικές αλλοιώσεις μπορούμε ........ και λίγο πολύ γνωρίζουμε τι επιπτώσεις στα κύτταρα έχει η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία .
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο ρυθμός προόδου και η συνεχής αναζήτηση για το καλύτερο και τελειότερο στην τεχνολογία και την επιστήμη δεν μας επιτρέπει να προχωρήσουμε με σταθερά και σίγουρα βήματα !
Είναι πολύ λογικό για την ανθρώπινη φύση να μην γίνεται κατανοητό ότι προτού προχωρήσουμε στην κατασκευή κινητής τηλεφωνίας , για παράδειγμα , θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε μερικές γενεές ώστε να αντιληφθούμε ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας στον οργανισμό μας ! 
Δυσπλασίες , στειρότητα , εντερίτιδα , καταρράκτης , αναστολή ανάπτυξης , ατροφία , εξέλκωση , δυσλειτουργία οργάνων και πολλά πολλά άλλα δεν έχουν και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία γιατί συνήθως δεν καταγράφονται τόσο δυνατά στο μυαλό κανενός μας όσο η κυκλοφορία μιας νέας τεχνολογίας που θα διευκολύνει τη ζωή μας ! 

Αντε γεια μας !

----------


## intech

> Οι επιπτώσεις της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας και της ραδιενέργειας από φυσικές και τεχνητές πηγές μελετώνται εδώ και δεκαετίες ! Πολλές οι έρευνες , πολλές οι πηγές ακτινοβολίας με διαφορετικό ενεργειακό ή σωματιδιακό περιεχόμενο και δύσκολες οι απαντήσεις ! 
> Και το χειρότερο από όλα αυτά είναι ότι καμία έρευνα δεν είναι αξιόπιστη χωρίς στατιστικό υλικό , που για την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση , απαιτεί δεκαετίες και δεκαετίες !
> Τα σωρευτικά αποτελέσματα της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας από τις πιο συχνές πηγές δεν μπορούμε να τα προβλέψουμε ούτε και να τα αναλύσουμε σωστά στο παρόντα χρόνο !
> Το βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα που αφορούν της ιστικές και κυτταρικές αλλοιώσεις μπορούμε ........ και λίγο πολύ γνωρίζουμε τι επιπτώσεις στα κύτταρα έχει η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία .
> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι ο ρυθμός προόδου και η συνεχής αναζήτηση για το καλύτερο και τελειότερο στην τεχνολογία και την επιστήμη δεν μας επιτρέπει να προχωρήσουμε με σταθερά και σίγουρα βήματα !
> Είναι πολύ λογικό για την ανθρώπινη φύση να μην γίνεται κατανοητό ότι προτού προχωρήσουμε στην κατασκευή κινητής τηλεφωνίας , για παράδειγμα , θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε μερικές γενεές ώστε να αντιληφθούμε ποιες ακριβώς είναι οι μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας στον οργανισμό μας ! 
> Δυσπλασίες , στειρότητα , εντερίτιδα , καταρράκτης , αναστολή ανάπτυξης , ατροφία , εξέλκωση , δυσλειτουργία οργάνων και πολλά πολλά άλλα δεν έχουν και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία γιατί συνήθως δεν καταγράφονται τόσο δυνατά στο μυαλό κανενός μας όσο η κυκλοφορία μιας νέας τεχνολογίας που θα διευκολύνει τη ζωή μας ! 
> 
> Αντε γεια μας !


 
Όχι Αντε γεια μας !, στήν υγειά μας!! :Medic: 


Αν και smilie δεν ταιριάζει στήν περίπτωση...

----------


## john dubi

> Wimax, και το χειρότερο όλων(λογω τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών και διάρκειας χρήσης) , που δεν αναφέρεται στην λίστα και απορω, τηλέφωνα Dect.


Αυτα (Dect) βαρανε για τα καλα!  Απο τοτε που εβαλα voiprouter και μιλαω αρκετα με Ελλαδα το ξηλωσα εβαλα κανονικο τηλεφωνο με καλωδιο και ειδα την υγεια μου! Μια συμβουλη που δινουν περιοδικα που εχουν κανει καποια τεστ ειναι μακρια η βαση απο το υπνοδωματιο και το τηλεφωνο καλυτερα να μενει πανω σ αυτη αμα δεν το δουλευουμε.

----------


## intech

> Αυτα (Dect) βαρανε για τα καλα! Απο τοτε που εβαλα voiprouter και μιλαω αρκετα με Ελλαδα το ξηλωσα εβαλα κανονικο τηλεφωνο με καλωδιο και ειδα την υγεια μου! Μια συμβουλη που δινουν περιοδικα που εχουν κανει καποια τεστ ειναι μακρια η βαση απο το υπνοδωματιο και το τηλεφωνο καλυτερα να μενει πανω σ αυτη αμα δεν το δουλευουμε.


 
+100  :One thumb up: 

Και ακόμα καλύτερα, το πετάμε....
Υ.Γ. Δεν είμαι μέλος της Ιεράς Εξέτασης.... :Wink:

----------


## intech

> +100 
> 
> Και ακόμα καλύτερα, το πετάμε....
> Υ.Γ. Δεν είμαι μέλος της Ιεράς Εξέτασης....


 
Αλλα πραγματικά θα εκτιμούσα και άλλες γνώμες.
Ειδικά απο μέλη του ΦΥΣΙΚΟΥ....

----------


## erosz112

Για καρκίνο είναι πιθανόν αλλά ο εγκέφαλος είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι παθαίνει, αλλά σε αυτή τη χώρα ποιός ασχολείται με τον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## Christos123

Από την άλλη πάλι ...... σκεφτείτε να πει η επιστημονική κοινότητα "Σταματήστε να χρησιμοποιείτε οτιδήποτε εκλύει ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία μέχρι να γίνουν όλοι οι απαραίτητοι έλεγχοι και οι κατάλληλες εργαστηριακές έρευνες " !!!! 

Θα έπρεπε να επιστρέψουμε κυριολεκτικά στις σπηλιές ! Πολλές εκ των οποίων , ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ακτινοβολούν φυσική ραδιενέργεια λόγω φυσικών ραδιενεργών πετρωμάτων και θα ήταν χιλιάδες φορές πιο επικίνδυνες από την χρήση ενός κινητού τηλεφώνου για παράδειγμα !! 

Η έκλυση ραδονίου από την διάσπαση ουρανιούχων πετρωμάτων (και στην χώρα μας) θα με ανησυχούσε πιο πόλη από το κινητό μου !!!  :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

> Από την άλλη πάλι ...... σκεφτείτε να πει η επιστημονική κοινότητα "Σταματήστε να χρησιμοποιείτε οτιδήποτε εκλύει ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία μέχρι να γίνουν όλοι οι απαραίτητοι έλεγχοι και οι κατάλληλες εργαστηριακές έρευνες " !!!! 
> 
> Θα έπρεπε να επιστρέψουμε κυριολεκτικά στις σπηλιές ! Πολλές εκ των οποίων , ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ακτινοβολούν φυσική ραδιενέργεια λόγω φυσικών ραδιενεργών πετρωμάτων και θα ήταν χιλιάδες φορές πιο επικίνδυνες από την χρήση ενός κινητού τηλεφώνου για παράδειγμα !! 
> 
> Η έκλυση ραδονίου από την διάσπαση ουρανιούχων πετρωμάτων (και στην χώρα μας) θα με ανησυχούσε πιο πόλη από το κινητό μου !!!


Εστω και με μανιβελα το PC θα το τροφοδοτουσα... :Razz:

----------


## nitsiolis

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ

----------


## konenas

Υπάρχει τόση φυσική ραδιενέργεια στις σπηλιές;
Να φύγω από τη σπηλιά μου με το ραδόνιο και να πάω να πάρω ένα κινητό να το βάλω στο κεφάλι μου να ακούω ράδιο όταν κοιμάμαι.

Ζήτω η στιγμή, που όλοι θα φύγουν από τις σπηλιές και θα πάνε στις πόλεις!
Πάσχα είναι. Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.

----------


## tsopanos

> Υπάρχει τόση φυσική ραδιενέργεια στις σπηλιές;
> Να φύγω από τη σπηλιά μου με το ραδόνιο και να πάω να πάρω ένα κινητό να το βάλω στο κεφάλι μου να ακούω ράδιο όταν κοιμάμαι.


Όσοι οδύρονται για τις ενδεχόμενες ζημιές στο κινητό να γίνουν μπροστάρηδες και να πετάξουν τα κινητά τους στα σκουπίδια, αντί να κάνουν ιδεολογίες του καναπέ.

Αλλιώς να σωπάσουν γιατί τους βαρεθήκαμε.

........Auto merged post: tsopanos added 1 Minutes and 21 Seconds later........




> Τα max 25 watt του tetra δεν είναι καν άξια αναφοράς. Τα 150Watt που μπορούν να γίνουν KWatt σε διάφορους σταθμούς FM είναι άλλη ιστορία.


Και μας πειράζουν τα 2W του GSM...

........Auto merged post: tsopanos added 2 Minutes and 50 Seconds later........




> Από το 1993 λειτουργούν κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας και είναι καμουφλαρισμένες μέσα σε θερμοσίφωνες, σε καμινάδες κλπ


Τον λόγο τον φαντάζεσαι βεβαίως... 

Το ότι θα ορμήσουν οι περίοικοι να ξηλώσουν την κεραία, άσχετα με το αν έχει όλες της τις άδειες. Συν το ότι ο όρος "παράνομη κεραία" αναφέρεται βασικά σε κεραίες των οποίων η άδεια πολεοδομίας έχει καθυστερήσει 3-4 χρόνια. Άδεια εκπομπών έχουν πάντα.

Να χαιρόμαστε τον τόπο μας.

----------


## trinio

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου, μπροστάρηδες δεν γίνονται τα πρόβατα αλλά οι τσοπαναραίοι τους

----------


## emeliss

> Και μας πειράζουν τα 2W του GSM...


Εγώ ποτέ δεν είπα πως είμαι κατά του gsm (ακόμα και όταν δεν είναι 2 watt αλλά μερικές δεκάδες watt)

----------


## trinio

*2060* ώρες φθάνουν για να τηγανίσεις τον εγκέφαλο....

Cindy Sage TV interview on the Bioinitiative Report

----------


## flatrate

> Εγώ ποτέ δεν είπα πως είμαι κατά του gsm (ακόμα και όταν δεν είναι 2 watt αλλά μερικές δεκάδες watt)


Για το κινητο αναφερεται οχι για τον σταθμο βασης. Και δεν ειναι 2 watt πλεον αλλα 1 watt(max) για τα 1800MHz.

Παρολαυτα το μυαλο σου στο σοταρουν μια χαρα με τοσα μικροκυμματικα και μη να σε χτυπανε.

----------


## emeliss

Το κατάλαβα, απλά επισημαίνω πως και οι σταθμοί στο gsm δεν είναι ο χάρος με παραλλαγή.

Για την συσκευή τα 1, ή 2 watt είναι το μέγιστο που μπορεί να δώσει και είναι άδικο να λέμε πως το τηλεφωνο εκπέμπει αυτή την ισχύ. Το τηλέφωνο θα εκπέμψει αυτή την ισχύ ελάχιστες φορές, ίσως και ποτέ σε περιοχές με καλή κάλυψη.

Υπάρχουν σταθμοί που μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν κοντά σε αυτές τις τιμές.

Τα περισσόρα μικροκυμματικά είναι point to point (1ο καλό) και για αυτό οι τιμές ισχύος είναι μικρές (2ο καλό).

Βέβαια είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες που εξετάζονται και η ισχύς μόλις ένας από αυτούς.

----------


## DimitrisVass

Πολλές τεχνικές πληροφορίες βρε παιδιά...
Γέμισε η ζωή μας από πράγματα που ούτε τα γνωρίζουμε, ούτε τα καταλαβαίνουμε και στην τελική δε μας είναι και αναγκαία...
Παν μέτρον άριστον θα είχα να πω για το συγκεκριμένο και όχι μόνο θέμα.....

----------


## flatrate

> Το κατάλαβα, απλά επισημαίνω πως και οι σταθμοί στο gsm δεν είναι ο χάρος με παραλλαγή.
> 
> Για την συσκευή τα 1, ή 2 watt είναι το μέγιστο που μπορεί να δώσει και είναι άδικο να λέμε πως το τηλεφωνο εκπέμπει αυτή την ισχύ. Το τηλέφωνο θα εκπέμψει αυτή την ισχύ ελάχιστες φορές, ίσως και ποτέ σε περιοχές με καλή κάλυψη.


Τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα που λες παρολο που ειναι εντελως λαθος δεν εχουν και καμμια σχεση με αυτα που κουβεντιαζουμε.

Καταρχας οπως διευκρίνισα το *GSM* κινητό στα 1800/1900 ΜΗz που είναι πλέον οι περισσότερες εταιριες εκπέμπει μέγιστο 1 watt, ενω στα 900ΜΗz εκπέμπει μέγιστο 2 watt. Βεβαια η τιμη αυτη επειδη υπαρχει APC (προσαρμοζει την ισχυ) και DTX (διακοπη εκπομπης οταν σταματας να μιλας // αν και στο μυαλο τους ειχαν την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας και αποσυμφόρηση δικτύου..) πεφτει σε χαμηλοτερα επιπεδα συνηθως καπου στα 0.2-0.3w. Παρολο αυτα αν εχεις μπροστα σου ενα εμποδιο πχ ενος κτιρίου ή αν βρίσκεσαι σε χαμηλούς ορόφους ή ακομα και αν εισαι σε προαστιο χωρις σωστη καλυψη η ισχύς που χρειάζεται το κινητό για να επικοινωνήσει με σταθμό βάσης εκτοξεύεται στα ύψη. Οποτε δεν μπορείς να αρχίσεις να λες ότι εκπέμπει με λίγη ισχύ.. εκπέμπει με όση χρειάζεται να εκπέμψει και πας πάντα με τις χειρότερες συνθήκες.




> Τα περισσόρα μικροκυμματικά είναι point to point (1ο καλό) και για αυτό οι τιμές ισχύος είναι μικρές (2ο καλό).
> 
> Βέβαια είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες που εξετάζονται και η ισχύς μόλις ένας από αυτούς.


λολ που το διαβασες αυτο? Οτι τα περισσοτερα μικροκυμματικα ειναι point2point ?

Ακριβως τo αντιθετο ισχυει και στα δυο αυτα που λες. Τα περισσοτερα ειναι point to multipoint και αυτο επειδη ειναι συστηματα προσβασης (συνηθως low capacity) πχ βλεπε lmds, wimax, wifi, wibas, iasw και πολλα πολλα αλλα. Τα point to point εχουν εντελως διαφορετικη φιλοσοφια, διοτι εχουν να κανουν κατα κορον με συστηματα κορμου και ειναι προφανως high capacity (ή εστω οσο high μπορει να ειναι) βλεπε pdh, spdh, sdh κλπ. Το θεμα ισχυς ειναι ακριβως αντιθετο απο αυτο που περιγραφεις. Τα point to point εκπεμπουν πολλαπλασια ισχυ και για αυτο οσο μπορουν εστω τα βαζουν εκτος πολης (αφηνοντας για την διασυνδεση κορμων στις αστικες περιοχες κυριως μικροτερα pdh τεχνολογιας ή και super pdh). Νταξ θα δεις σιγουρα και sdh (μεγαλα παθητικα) αλλα συνηθως και αυτα μπαινουν πολυ ψηλα σε ιστους ωστε να μην ψηνουν τοσο.

----------


## emeliss

Στο πρώτο λέμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα.

Τα περισσότερα μικροκυμματικά χρησιμοποιούνται για backhaul και είναι point to point. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες θα δώσω όταν βρω χρόνο να φτιάξω ένα άρθρο.

----------


## flatrate

> Στο πρώτο λέμε ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα.
> 
> Τα περισσότερα μικροκυμματικά χρησιμοποιούνται για backhaul και είναι point to point. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες θα δώσω όταν βρω χρόνο να φτιάξω ένα άρθρο.


ΟΚ, εδω θα ειμαι περιμενοντας να διορθωσω πραγματα  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> ΟΚ, εδω θα ειμαι περιμενοντας να διορθωσω πραγματα


 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## trinio

* Το ασύρματο Internet βλάπτει την υγεία;*

και με το παραπάνω... σχετικό video (περιέχει και απλούς τρόπους προστασίας)

Η μοναδική ανεκτή ακτινοβολία για τον άνθρωπο είναι η μηδενική. 

Οι εταιρίες του είδους πρέπει να αρχίσουν να ψάχνονται για νέες τεχνολογίες.

Η φύση είναι το μέτρο.

Η ασύρματη τεχνολογία είναι επικίνδυνα πρωτόγονη για να είναι βιώσιμη

----------


## GTS

> λολ που το διαβασες αυτο? Οτι τα περισσοτερα μικροκυμματικα ειναι point2point ?
> 
> Ακριβως τo αντιθετο ισχυει και στα δυο αυτα που λες. Τα περισσοτερα ειναι point to multipoint και αυτο επειδη ειναι συστηματα προσβασης (συνηθως low capacity) πχ βλεπε lmds, wimax, wifi, wibas, iasw και πολλα πολλα αλλα. Τα point to point εχουν εντελως διαφορετικη φιλοσοφια, διοτι εχουν να κανουν κατα κορον με συστηματα κορμου και ειναι προφανως high capacity (ή εστω οσο high μπορει να ειναι) βλεπε pdh, spdh, sdh κλπ. Το θεμα ισχυς ειναι ακριβως αντιθετο απο αυτο που περιγραφεις. Τα point to point εκπεμπουν πολλαπλασια ισχυ και για αυτο οσο μπορουν εστω τα βαζουν εκτος πολης (αφηνοντας για την διασυνδεση κορμων στις αστικες περιοχες κυριως μικροτερα pdh τεχνολογιας ή και super pdh). Νταξ θα δεις σιγουρα και sdh (μεγαλα παθητικα) αλλα συνηθως και αυτα μπαινουν πολυ ψηλα σε ιστους ωστε να μην ψηνουν τοσο.


Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των low capacity access links γίνεται με p2p συστήματα. Τα pdh links είναι low capacity.

Αυτά προς διόρθωση των παραπάνω ανακριβειών.

----------


## konenas

> Όσοι οδύρονται για τις ενδεχόμενες ζημιές στο κινητό να γίνουν μπροστάρηδες και να πετάξουν τα κινητά τους στα σκουπίδια, αντί να κάνουν ιδεολογίες του καναπέ.
> 
> Αλλιώς να σωπάσουν γιατί τους βαρεθήκαμε.


Καλό και αυτό. Να πετάξεις, φίλε μου, το αυτοκίνητό σου γιατί το κράτος δεν φτιάχνει σωστούς  δρόμους.
Εγώ πάντως το κινητό το χρησιμοποιώ με φειδώ και χρησιμοποιώ πάντα handsfree. 
Την κεραία που βάλανε απέναντί μου όμως δεν την ρίξανε παρ' ότι παράνομη.




> ...Συν το ότι ο όρος "παράνομη κεραία" αναφέρεται βασικά σε κεραίες των οποίων η άδεια πολεοδομίας έχει καθυστερήσει 3-4 χρόνια. Άδεια εκπομπών έχουν πάντα.
> Να χαιρόμαστε τον τόπο μας.


Άδεια εκπομπών έχουν πάντα γιατί τα όρια εκπομπών είναι πανύψηλα ώστε είναι αδύνατον να μην έχουν.

Να χαιρόμαστε τον τόπο μας.

----------


## emeliss

> Άδεια εκπομπών έχουν πάντα γιατί τα όρια εκπομπών είναι πανύψηλα ώστε είναι αδύνατον να μην έχουν.


Δουλεύεις στον Δημόκριτο; Πως κρίνεις ότι τα όρια είναι πανύψηλα; Τα όρια που υπάρχουν όχι μόνο στην χώρα μας, αλλά σε όλη την Ευρώπη.

Τον Ερμή τον ξέρεις;

*Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι η πύκνωση του δικτύου μειώνει την ισχύ που εκπέμπει το κινητό και μειώνει την ισχύ που εκπέμπει η κεραία.*

Επίσης καλό είναι να διαβάσουμε το παρακάτω έντυπο της ΕΕΤΤ σχετικά με την κινητή τηλεφωνία

http://www.eett.gr/export/sites/defa...ikh_Entypo.pdf

(το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει ξαναδοθεί το link αυτό, απλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος)

----------


## konenas

1) Τα όρια ακτινοβολίας είναι κατά πρώτον όρια επικινδυνότητας που πάνω από αυτά είναι απαγορευτική η 24ωρη έκθεση.

2) Τον ερμή τον ξέρουμε από την καλή. Δεν τον πάλι και πες μου αν το 0 είναι 0 ή κάτι παραπάνω. Δεν φτιάχνεις διάγραμμα με μέγιστο το όριο και ελάχιστο το 1, αλλά διάγραμμα με μέγιστο το μέγιστο που μετράς και ελάχιστο το 0. Δες μια μικρή χρονική περίοδο, όπου φαίνονται άλλες μετρήσεις από αυτές που φαίνονται.
Η πύκνωση του δικτύου με κεραίες σε ίδια ισχύ σημαίνει *μεγαλύτερη ισχύ*. 
Τις μετρήσεις τις φτιάχνουν. Μετράνε σε σημεία που η ακτινοβολία είναι χαμηλή. Μετράνε κεραίες που έχουν ισχύ κινητού αντί για πραγματικές μετρήσεις έχουμε μετρήσεις κατευθυνόμενες.

3) Το έντυπο της ΕΕΤΤ το έχω διαβάσει, αλλά εσύ δες αυτό το βίντεο και τα άλλα της σειράς.

----------


## emeliss

Η πύκνωση του δικτύου επιτρέπει (και επιβάλει) την *μειώση* της ισχύς του σταθμού βάσης αφού πρέπει να καλύψει μια μικρότερη περιοχή, αλλά επιπλέον μειώνεται και η ισχύς του κινητού αφού είναι πιο κοντά σε κάποιο σταθμό.

Τις μετρήσεις τις "φτιάχνει" και η ΕΕΤΤ και ο Δημόκριτος και τα πανεπιστήμια και οι εταιρείες; Έχεις τέτοια στοιχεία ή απλά υποψίες;

Παραπάνω λες πως τα όρια είναι πανύψηλα. Αν είναι έτσι γιατί να "φτιάχνουν" τις μετρήσεις;;;

Ποιά είναι τα όρια που έπρεπε να υπήρχαν;;;

----------


## flatrate

> Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των low capacity access links γίνεται με p2p συστήματα. Τα pdh links είναι low capacity.
> 
> Αυτά προς διόρθωση των παραπάνω ανακριβειών.


Λαθος κανεις. Το αντιθετο ισχυει.

Το οτι απο τα pdh η οικογενεια των intralink πχ βλεπε το απολιθωμενο idr-c που δινει 2-16 E δεν σημαινει οτι τα πλαισιόχρονα ειναι low capacity!

Εξάλλου σημασία δεν έχει ποσα δίνει αλλα ποσα μπορεί να δώσει. Πρέπει να είσαι σε θέση πιστεύω να ξεχωρίσεις την διαφορα.

----------


## emeliss

Εδώ θα μας τρελάνουν και εσύ μου μιλάς για pdh!!! Δες παραπάνω.

----------


## flatrate

> *Πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι η πύκνωση του δικτύου μειώνει την ισχύ που εκπέμπει το κινητό και μειώνει την ισχύ που εκπέμπει η κεραία.*


Για την ακρίβεια η μεταβίβαση από 900MHz στα 1800MHz (το οποιο σημαινει και μικρότερη διείσδυση) προϋποθέτει αύξηση των base station (δηλαδή σωστότερη κάλυψη από τους παρόχους) το οποιο με την σειρα του έχει σαν επακόλουθο την μείωση της ισχύς εκπομπής. Αυτό βεβαια προυποθέτει και συχνότερη επαναχρησιμοποίηση των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων οποτε αυτοματα εμφανιζεται μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα απο πιθανες παρεμβολες.. το οποιο αντιμετωπίζεται βεβαια με ακόμα καλύτερο σχεδιασμό. 

Κοινώς ένα δίκτυο που δουλεύει στα 1800 είναι πολύ καλύτερα σχεδιασμένο από ένα στα 900MHz.




> Εδώ θα μας τρελάνουν και εσύ μου μιλάς για pdh!!! Δες παραπάνω.


btw ενα ενα τα διαβαζω  :Razz: 

(εχω καλη παρεα :southern comfort :Smile:  )

----------


## konenas

> ...Τις μετρήσεις τις "φτιάχνει" και η ΕΕΤΤ και ο Δημόκριτος και τα πανεπιστήμια και οι εταιρείες; Έχεις τέτοια στοιχεία ή απλά υποψίες;
> Παραπάνω λες πως τα όρια είναι πανύψηλα. Αν είναι έτσι γιατί να "φτιάχνουν" τις μετρήσεις;;;
> Ποιά είναι τα όρια που έπρεπε να υπήρχαν;;;


Έχω έγγραφα που αποδεικνύουν ότι λένε ψέμματα.
http://assets.in.gr/AssetService/Ima...?t=2&pg=72559&
http://assets.in.gr/AssetService/Ima...?t=2&pg=72560&
στην πρώτη σελίδα διαβάστε και για τα όρια.
Όσο για το ερμής, ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτά που έχω γράψε πριν.

Συμφωνώ ότι η κινητή τηλεφωνία είναι μια νέα τεχνολογία που την έχει ανάγκη η ανθρωπότητα, γιατί αν δεν την είχε δεν θα είχε αυτήν την αποδοχή που έχει.

Αλλά όπως και με τις ακτινογραφίες στην περίοδο 1900, όπου έτρεχαν όλοι να βγάλουν και μια μέχρι που άρχισαν να πέφτουν σαν μύγες, η ανθρωπότητα έμαθε τις επιπτώσεις από την ακτινοβολία ( ; ) και έβαλε κανόνες (1 ακτινογραφία το εξάμηνο), έτσι πρέπει να βάλουμε κανόνες και για την χρήση της κινητής τηλεφωνίας (3 λεπτά τον μήνα λέει πανεπιστήμιο της Σουηδίας). 

Για αυτό, μέχρι να μάθουμε ποιοι πρέπει είναι ακριβώς οι κανόνες, πρέπει να την χρησιμοποιούμε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο. Εξάλλου τα δεδομένα δείχνουν ότι είναι εξίσου επικίνδυνη με άλλες ακτινοβολίες αν και αρχικά νομίζαμε ότι δεν είναι (non-ionized vs ionized).

Τελευταία πειράματα σε ανθρώπους δείχνουν μεγάλη συσχέτιση και πλέον βεβαιώνουν τις αρχικές προβλέψεις για την επικινδυνότητα της. βλ. αντίστοιχο ποστ.http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182610

----------


## flatrate

btw ειναι μια αξονικη τομογραφια το 6μηνο, οχι απλη ακτινογραφια.

----------


## GTS

> Λαθος κανεις. Το αντιθετο ισχυει.
> 
> Το οτι απο τα pdh η οικογενεια των intralink πχ βλεπε το απολιθωμενο idr-c που δινει 2-16 E δεν σημαινει οτι τα πλαισιόχρονα ειναι low capacity!
> 
> Εξάλλου σημασία δεν έχει ποσα δίνει αλλα ποσα μπορεί να δώσει. Πρέπει να είσαι σε θέση πιστεύω να ξεχωρίσεις την διαφορα.


Καλά, κάνω λάθος. Τα p2p δε χρησιμοποιούνται καθόλου παρά μόνο στη φαντασία μου 

(και από όλες τις εταιρείες κινητής στο access τμήμα τους, μερικές χιλιάδες είναι εγκατεστημένα δηλ.)...

Αλλά δε σου χαλάω χατήρι, p2p είπαμε δεν χρησιμοποιούνται.... :Whistle:

----------


## flatrate

> Καλά, κάνω λάθος. Τα p2p δε χρησιμοποιούνται καθόλου παρά μόνο στη φαντασία μου 
> 
> (και από όλες τις εταιρείες κινητής στο access τμήμα τους, μερικές χιλιάδες είναι εγκατεστημένα δηλ.)...
> 
> Αλλά δε σου χαλάω χατήρι, p2p είπαμε δεν χρησιμοποιούνται....


Γιατι να μου χαλασεις χατηρι αφου διασκεδαζω βλεποντας καποιον που ενω μπορει και ξερει να διαβαζει δεν ειναι σε θεση να κατανοησει αυτα που διαβαζει.

Το οτι οι εταιριες κινητης χρησιμοποιουν για να ενωνουν τα nodeb/bs τεχνολογια pdh (με μικρο throughput) δεν σημαινει αυτο οτι τα point to point ειναι low capacity. Η φιλοσοφια τους (προσπαθησε να το εμπεδωσεις) ειναι διαφορετικη καθως και οι αναγκες που ερχονται να συμπληρωσουν.

----------


## emeliss

flatrate μην πάμε την συζήτηση αλλού.

----------


## GTS

> Γιατι να μου χαλασεις χατηρι αφου διασκεδαζω βλεποντας καποιον που ενω μπορει και ξερει να διαβαζει δεν ειναι σε θεση να κατανοησει αυτα που διαβαζει.
> 
> Το οτι οι εταιριες κινητης χρησιμοποιουν για να ενωνουν τα nodeb/bs τεχνολογια pdh (με μικρο throughput) δεν σημαινει αυτο οτι τα point to point ειναι low capacity. Η φιλοσοφια τους (προσπαθησε να το εμπεδωσεις) ειναι διαφορετικη καθως και οι αναγκες που ερχονται να συμπληρωσουν.


Με συγχωρείς, αλλά διάβασα πολύ καλά τα εξής από εσένα:

"*λολ που το διαβασες αυτο? Οτι τα περισσοτερα μικροκυμματικα ειναι point2point ?

Ακριβως τo αντιθετο ισχυει και στα δυο αυτα που λες. Τα περισσοτερα ειναι point to multipoint και αυτο επειδη ειναι συστηματα προσβασης (συνηθως low capacity) πχ βλεπε lmds, wimax, wifi, wibas, iasw και πολλα πολλα αλλα. Τα point to point εχουν εντελως διαφορετικη φιλοσοφια, διοτι εχουν να κανουν κατα κορον με*  *συστηματα κορμου*"

Ας τα πάρουμε ένα-ένα για να σου θυμήσω και τι γράφεις:

Ναι, τα περισσότερα εγκατεστημένα μικροκυματκά είναι p2p. Λυπάμαι αλλά δέξου το.
Τα p2mp είναι πολύ λιγότερο εγκατεστημένα. Τα p2p κυριαρχούν. Και πάλι λυπάμαι, αλλά thats it.
Στα δίκτυα πρόσβασης χρησιμοποιούνται *κατά κόρον* p2p low capacity pdh links. Αυτά που λες για φιλοσοφίες είναι της άμπελου. Ήμαρτον.
Και τέλος, φυσικά και στα συστήματα κορμού χρησιμοποιούνται p2p SDH links, αλλά και στα acess, low capacity links, p2p χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον.

Αυτά έγραψες και σου εξήγησα γιατί δεν ισχύουν 1 προς 1.

----------


## ZAGNA

Μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο διατρέχει κάποιος από τις υπέρυθρες παρά από το wifi dsl router. 
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: 
Υπέρυθρες εκπέμπουν τα κινητά εάν είναι ενεργοποιημένες , ακόμα και τα τηλεκοντρολ της τηλεόρασης.

----------


## konenas

> Μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο διατρέχει κάποιος από τις υπέρυθρες παρά από το wifi dsl router. 
> ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: 
> Υπέρυθρες εκπέμπουν τα κινητά εάν είναι ενεργοποιημένες , ακόμα και τα τηλεκοντρολ της τηλεόρασης.


Λάθος. Οι υπέρυθρες ακτίνες εκπέμπονται με κατεύθυνση προς την άλλη συσκευή. Αν μπούμε στη μέση χάνεται η επικοινωνία. Δεν το κάνουμε αυτό, άρα δεν δεχόμαστε ακτινοβολία από τις υπέρυθρες.

Οι πομποί WiFi, κινητή τηλεφωνία δεν έχουν κατεύθυνση.

----------


## ZAGNA

Ναι στην περίπτωση που γίνεται αυτό όμως με τις υπέρυθρες είναι πιο επικίνδυνες από το wifi. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως η αλλοίωση του φυσιολογικού πεδίου με πηγές παντώς τύπου κινητά / τηλεκοντρολ / wifi κ.α. είναι αρνητική προς τον οργανισμό του ανθρώπου. 

Συγκεκριμένα οι συχνότερες καθημερινές βλάβες που δημιουργούνται είναι :

Στιγμιαία απώλεια μνήμης . (Δεν θυμάται κάποιος τι έκανε πριν από 5 λεπτά)
Ισχυροί στιγμιαίοι πονοκέφαλοι 
Αίσθηση καύσου στο μέρος που εκπέμπεται μεγάλη ακτινοβολία (αυτί) από κινητά πχ.

Σε μεγαλύτερες απορροφήσεις ακτινοβολίας (κοντά σε =>πυλώνες ΔΕΗ / κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας)
Αίσθηση μεταιωρισμού 
Αυπνοίες 
Υπερκινητικότητα
(Σε χειρότερες περιπτώσεις με χρόνια σε έκθεση σε τέτοιες επικίνδυνες ακτινοβολίες)
Λευχαιμία 
Καρκίνος.

Και αυτά είναι μερικές από τις επιπτώσεις στην καθημερινότητα μας. Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες μακροχρόνιες βλάβες στον οργανισμό μας που γίνονται αλλά δεν τις έχουν ανακαλύψει ακόμα.

----------


## tzorba

Ανησυχητικά όλα αυτά  :Mad:

----------


## Xploder

Τα GSM θα μας φάνε...

----------


## kin3tik

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι υπάρχουν άλλες συσκευές που επηρεάζουν περισσότερο.Π.χ. κινητα,τηλεόραση κλπ.Επίσης τα λάπτοπ παίζει κυρίως να δέχεσαι ακτινοβολία αφού έχεις άμεση επαφή με συσκευές με ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο.Παίζει βέβαια στην μόνωση άρα και το υλικό κατασκευής.Πάντως πχ. το να έχεις το κινητό και να μιλάς καμια ώρα σίγουρα βλάπτει περισσότερο.

----------


## giorgos_gr

Απο προσωπική πειρα κάποιων μηνών που χρησιμοποιούσα στο λαπτοπ το wi fi για επικοινωνία με το ρουτερ παρατήρούσα ήπιο πονοκέφαλο (μόλις ανοιγα το λάπτοπ)  που νομιζω οφειλόταν στην κεραία του λαπτοπ που είναι στο πάνω μερος της οθόνης σε αποσταση μόλις 40εκ από το κεφάλι.Από το ρούτερ που ήταν πιο μακρυα (στο δίπλα δωμάτιο) ποτέ δεν καταλαβα ενόχληση.Εξάλου το κρίσιμο μέγεθος που είναι η πυκνότητα ισχύος ειναι (στο μακρυνό πεδίο) αντιστρόφως ανάλογη με το τετραγωνο της απόστασης.Τελικά πριν 3μήνες έβαλα πριζάκια ethernet  και καλώδια utp και απενεργοποίησα όλες τις ασύρματες εκπομπές.
Τώρα μπορώ να κάτσω και 10 ώρες στο λάπτοπ την ημέρα και να είμαι μια χαρά.
   ( Μια πιο μέση λύση στο λαπτοπ είναι να έχεις με καλώδιο usb σε κάποια ικανή απόσταση ένα wireless usb adapter και να απενεργοποίσεις την ενσωματωμένη ασύρματη κάρτα του λάπτοπ.)
    Επίσης να αναφέρω οτι το κινητο ,δεν μιλάω όμως πολυ, ποτέ δεν καταλαβα να με πειραξε.Τι να πω το έχω αναφέρει σε πολλούς του περισσότερους τους φάνηκε παράξενο ενώ ένας μόνο είπε οτι πάθαινε το ίδιο με εμένα.Πάντως το σίγουρο έιναι οτι δεν επηρεάζονται όλοι οι άνθρωποι το ίδιο, αφού η αδερφή μου χρησιμοποιούσε το ίδιο wifi και δεν είχε ποτέ προβλημα μάλιστα δεν συμφωνούσε με το τίποτα με τα καλώδια και τις τρύπες στους τοιχους.
  Το θέμα με την Η/Μ ακτινοβολία είναι αρκετά σοβαρό αλλά οι έρευνες που έχουν γίνει δεν επαρκούν για ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. (Υπάρχουν και γονεις μικρων παιδιών που έχουν τον πομπό για την ενδοσυνεννοηση (κινέζικης κατασκευής) διπλα στο μαξιλάρι του μώρού όλη νύχτα για να το ακούσουν όταν κλάψει).

----------


## konenas

Τώρα υπάρχουν αποδείξεις για τις επιπτώσεις των κινητών. Δες αυτό http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=182610.

Χθες διάβασα ότι πλέον οι εταιρίες κατάφεραν να καταδικάσουν δήμαρχο γιατί ξήλωσε κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Οι παράνομες κεραίες είναι χιλιάδες και κανείς δεν μπορεί να τις κατεβάσει! 

Μιλάτε στο κινητό πάντα με hands-free και μόνο όταν είναι απαραίτητο. Μην προσπαθείτε να καταναλώσετε τις μονάδες του μήνα.

----------


## emeliss

> Οι παράνομες κεραίες είναι χιλιάδες και κανείς δεν μπορεί να τις κατεβάσει!


Έχεις στοιχεία για αυτό;

----------


## konenas

Βέβαια. Αλλά αν δεν με πιστεύεις ρώτησε την ΕΕΤΤ ή τις εταιρίες κ.τ.

----------


## emeliss

Αν ρωτήσω την ΕΕΤΤ θα πει πως οι νόμιμες είναι ένας αριθμός Α. Αν ρωτήσω τις εταιρίες κινητής θα μου πουν πως 10xA είναι υπό έγκριση. Μια έγκριση που κάνει χρόνια να βγει.

Κάτσε να δούμε τι θα γίνει με τον νόμο 3431/2006 

http://www.ekathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dc...05/2008_269809

----------


## sportguy

> Εγώ πιστεύω οτι υπάρχουν άλλες συσκευές που επηρεάζουν περισσότερο.Π.χ. κινητα,τηλεόραση κλπ.Επίσης τα λάπτοπ παίζει κυρίως να δέχεσαι ακτινοβολία αφού έχεις άμεση επαφή με συσκευές με ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο.Παίζει βέβαια στην μόνωση άρα και το υλικό κατασκευής.Πάντως πχ. το να έχεις το κινητό και να μιλάς καμια ώρα σίγουρα βλάπτει περισσότερο.


ολα τα ιδια ειναι... εχω δει ενα βιντεο που καλαμποκια γινονται ποπ-κορν ενδιαμεσα απο τρια κινητα που γινονται κλησεις μεταξυ τους.. φαντασου τι γινεται!

----------


## konenas

> Αν ρωτήσω την ΕΕΤΤ θα πει πως οι νόμιμες είναι ένας αριθμός Α. Αν ρωτήσω τις εταιρίες κινητής θα μου πουν πως 10xA είναι υπό έγκριση. Μια έγκριση που κάνει χρόνια να βγει.


Οι εγκρίσεις δεν δίνονται για να προστατευτούμε εμείς ή οι εταιρίες που βάζουν κεραίες όπου τους γουστάρει και λογαριασμό δεν δίνουν;

Ο νόμος πάντως λέει ότι αν δεν δώσουμε έγκριση τότε είναι όλα νόμιμα. Είναι λογικός ή τρελός ο νομοθέτης;

----------


## emeliss

Υπάρχει νομικό κενό που ήθελαν να το καλύψουν με τον παραπάνω νόμο, που βγήκε αντισυνταγματικός. Τρέχα γύρευε δηλαδή.

----------


## konenas

Με αυτό το τρόπο οι παράνομες κεραίες είναι περισσότερες από τις νόμιμες.
Έτσι οι εταιρίες αποφασίζουν που θα βάλουν τις κεραίες τους, τις τοποθετούν όπου και όπως νομίζουν και μετά πάνε στα δικαστήρια για να αναβάλουν τις δίκες. Τελικά όταν χάνουν κανένα, μετά από 7 - 10 χρόνια, δεν την ξηλώνουν αλλά περιμένουν να την ξηλώσει άλλος και όταν το κάνει τον πάνε στα δικαστήρια. Έτσι κερδίζουν και άλλο χρόνο ώστε να τελειώσει η 12ετής μίσθωση των κεραιών. Άσε που αλλάζει ο νόμος και έτσι χρειάζονται νέα δικαστήρια.
Μετά τοποθετούν άλλη κεραία και η διαδικασία ξαναρχίζει από την αρχή.

----------


## emeliss

Μακάρι να δούμε κάποια μέρα δίκτυα pico-cell με πάρα πολλές κεραίες, πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος.

----------


## sportguy

> Μακάρι να δούμε κάποια μέρα δίκτυα pico-cell με πάρα πολλές κεραίες, πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος.


πρεπει να αλλαξουν παρα πολλα!!! και ειναι αδυνατο πιστευω ολοι να βαλουμε τετοια..

----------


## Simpleton

> Μακάρι να δούμε κάποια μέρα δίκτυα pico-cell με πάρα πολλές κεραίες, πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος.


Αν στηθούν pico-cell σε κάθε υπόγειο σταθμό του μετρό (και κατα μήκος της σύραγγας), θα σωθεί αρκετός κόσμος από τα κινητά που εκπέμπουν στο μέγιστο και από το ωραιότατο νέφος κυμάτων που δημιουργείται μέσα στο τρένο.

----------


## sportguy

> Αν στηθούν pico-cell σε κάθε υπόγειο σταθμό του μετρό (και κατα μήκος της σύραγγας), θα σωθεί αρκετός κόσμος από τα κινητά που εκπέμπουν στο μέγιστο και από το ωραιότατο νέφος κυμάτων που δημιουργείται μέσα στο τρένο.


τωρα που ειπες για μετρο... γινετε εκιε μεσα απο ακτηνοβολια το ελα να δεις.. ομως κανεις δεν το παιρνει χαμπαρι.. η λυση που προτεινεις ειναι πολυ καλη.. και θα επιαναν και τα κινητα κ μια χαρα ολα!

----------


## konenas

Καλύτερα να κλείνουμε τα κινητά όταν μπαίνουμε στο μετρό, αντί να βάλουμε και άλλο ένα συνεχές πεδίο ακτινοβολίας.

Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε ούτε 10 λεπτά χωρίς κινητό;
Τι είμαστε;

----------


## sportguy

> Καλύτερα να κλείνουμε τα κινητά όταν μπαίνουμε στο μετρό, αντί να βάλουμε και άλλο ένα συνεχές πεδίο ακτινοβολίας.
> 
> Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε ούτε 10 λεπτά χωρίς κινητό;
> Τι είμαστε;


οντως η τεχνολογια μας καταστρεφει και πολυς κοσμος δεν το καταλαβαινει.. καλη η ιδεα σου την οποια την εφαρμοζω μερικες φορες στο μετρο ομως ολος ο υπολοιπος κοσμος δεν κανει τιποτα.. υπαρχει διαφορα αν υπαρχουν 999η 1000 πεδια?

----------


## euri

> ολα τα ιδια ειναι... εχω δει ενα βιντεο που καλαμποκια γινονται ποπ-κορν ενδιαμεσα απο τρια κινητα που γινονται κλησεις μεταξυ τους.. φαντασου τι γινεται!


Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρείτε τρεις συσκευές κινητής τηλεφωνίας, καθώς και λίγο καλαμπόκι.  Δοκιμάστε να επαληθεύσετε το πείραμα και μετά ελάτε να μας πείτε τα αποτελέσματα.  Εγώ είμαι πολύ περίεργος να μάθω τι ακριβώς γίνεται  :Wink: 

Αν θέλετε κινηματογραφήστε το πείραμα για να μας το δείξετε κιόλας.  Αλλά θα σας παρακαλούσα, αν το επιχειρήστε, κάντε το με τρόπο που θα μπορούμε να βλέπουμε τι υπάρχει στο χώρο  :Wink:

----------


## sportguy

ναι και εμενα μου φαινετε λιγο τραβηγμενο αλλα το ειδα στο youtube... στην παρακατω διευθυνση... καποια στιγμη θα προσπαθησω να το κανω! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPf8d...eature=related

μπορει να ειναι και μονταζ τοσα εχουν δει τα ματια μας...

----------


## Simpleton

Μοντάζ...αλλιώς θα είχε καεί κόσμος και κοσμάκης...ναι, αυτοί που τους ακούμε να κλείνουν 20λεπτο ομιλίας στο κινητό στο τρένο/λεωφορείο κλπ.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> ναι και εμενα μου φαινετε λιγο τραβηγμενο αλλα το ειδα στο youtube... στην παρακατω διευθυνση... καποια στιγμη θα προσπαθησω να το κανω! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPf8d...eature=related
> 
> μπορει να ειναι και μονταζ τοσα εχουν δει τα ματια μας...


υπάρχει μία μικρή δόση αλήθειας στην ιστορία με το ποπ κορν.

Αλλα *σε όλα* τα βίντεο, το τραπέζι είτε έχει τραπεζομάντιλο, είτε κάτι άλλο που δεν μας αφήνει να δούμε ΤΙ υπάρχει κάτω από το τραπέζι.
Επίσης σε όλα υπαρχει ένα άσπρο "παντοφλε" κινητο, γυρισμένο αναποδα. (δεν φαίνεται η οθόνη του)


Το πιθανότερο να είναι όλο το σκηνικό ένα υποβοηθούμενο τρικ.
Δηλαδή να υπάρχει πηγή θερμότητας από κάτω που να έχει προετοιμάσει τα καλαμπόκια (να τα έχει ζεστανει) και η ακτινοβολία από τις κεραίες να λειτουργει σαν σκανδαλη ώστε να "εκραγούν".


Αυτό νομίζω είναι.
Δείτε τα βίντεο στο youtube.
Σε κανενα δεν είδα να φαίνεται τι υπαρχει κατω από το τραπέζι (αν υπάρχει)

 :Wink: 




Off Topic


		Τόσο με τους Κινεζους όσο κα ιμε τους Γάλλους παρατήρησα ότι τα περισσότερα κινητα ήταν Sony-Ericsson
Μάλιστα και στις δύο περιπτώσεις συμπεριλαμβανόταν η low-cost συσκευή Ζ530ι ή τουλαχιστον κάποια αναβαθμιση της (ναι  μεχρι και σαν Sony Walkman έχουν πουλήσει την ίδια συσκευή με λίγο παραπάνω μνημη και καλύτερη κάμερα)

Φυσικα ανησύχησα επειδή ακριβως εχω το Z530i...  :Thinking:

----------


## Theodore41

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=6121216
 Εγω θα εξακολουθησω να βαζω λινκ, ωστα αν ειναι σωστα, να πω, εγω εκανα ο,τι μπορουσα.

----------


## manual2100

Προσωπικά ασχολούμε με wifi πολλά χρόνια.. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν κάθομαι κοντά σε τέτοιες κεραίες (ακόμα και του laptop) με πιάνει έντονος πονοκέφαλος... Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει κανείς από εδώ αυτό το πρόβλημα...

----------


## Lumens

> ναι και εμενα μου φαινετε λιγο τραβηγμενο αλλα το ειδα στο youtube... στην παρακατω διευθυνση... καποια στιγμη θα προσπαθησω να το κανω! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPf8d...eature=related
> 
> μπορει να ειναι και μονταζ τοσα εχουν δει τα ματια μας...


Επειδή είχα βάλει στοίχημα για τα συγκεκριμένα βίντεο, είναι πέρα για πέρα ψεύτικα.

Τα έχουμε δοκιμάσει με άπειρους τρόπους και κινητά (και ποπ κορν), αλλά δε γινόταν τίποτα.

Μετά βρήκαμε το βιντεάκι για το πώς γίνεται.

Παίρνουν τη μικροκυματική μονάδα από ένα φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και τη βάζουν κάτω από το ξύλινο πάντα τραπέζι. Τα κατευθυντικά μικροκύματα ισχύος κάποιων 100άδων watt διαπερνούν το τραπέζι και ζεσταίνουν τα ποπ κορν, την ώρα που φαίνονται ότι καλούν μεταξύ τους..

----------


## Blazer1963

Όλες οι ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες έχουν κάποια επίπτωση στα ανθρώπινα κύταρα.

Πόση ?

Θα το μάθουμε σε λίγα χρόνια στο νοσοκομείο. :Sad: 

Β

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Προσωπικά ασχολούμε με wifi πολλά χρόνια.. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν κάθομαι κοντά σε τέτοιες κεραίες (ακόμα και του laptop) με πιάνει έντονος πονοκέφαλος... Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει κανείς από εδώ αυτό το πρόβλημα...



Η εμπειρία είναι ο καλύτερος σύμβουλος.  :One thumb up: 
Στο κατω -κάτω όλος ο ανθρώπινος πολιτισμός στην εμπειρία και την διαδοση της , απο γενιά σε γιανια βασίστηκε. 


Οι καθυσηχασμοι για ένα πεδίο που διερευνάται ακόμη, είναι ύποπτοι.
Όπως υπερβολικές είναι οι αντιτεχνολογικές υστερίες.



Οσο είνια δυαντό καλό είνια να μην μετατρεπουμε το σπιτι μας σε "κλουβί με τις τρελές" συχνότητες.
Ειδικα αν κατοικουν σε αυτό μικρα παιδια... :Wink:

----------


## Tiven

> Προσωπικά ασχολούμε με wifi πολλά χρόνια.. Έχω παρατηρήσει πως όταν κάθομαι κοντά σε τέτοιες κεραίες (ακόμα και του laptop) με πιάνει έντονος πονοκέφαλος... Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει κανείς από εδώ αυτό το πρόβλημα...


Αυτό συμβαίνει σε μένα με τα κινητά + ασύρματα τηλέφωνα. Με το WiFi δεν το έχω παρατηρήσει γιατί το δωμάτιό μου είναι στο ισόγειο ενώ το Router στον πάνω όροφο και μεσολαβούν και 2 τοίχοι.

----------


## johnson

Παίδες χρησιμοποιώ ασύρματο ένα χρόνο γεμάτο, full χρήση. Δηλαδή είτε είμαι στο σαλόνι, είτε στο κρεβάτι,
είτε στο κρεβάτι... και δε το έγραψα κατά λάθος 2 φορές το κρεβάτι καθώς συνηθίζω να περνάω ώρες και ώρες
με το φορητό στα γόνατα (οκ προσέχω και το λάπτοπ να παίρνει αέρα αλλά και εγώ να μη ζεσταίνομαι. εκεί που δε πρέπει..) πάντα με ασύρματη δικτύωση. Βέβαια οι εμβέλειες (τόσο σε λάπτοπ αλλά και στους 11/12 μηνών που χρησιμοποιούσα ένα κλασσικό wrt54g) ήταν (και είναι ακόμα στο λαπτοπ) τελείως χαμηλωμένες αφού δε
τίθεται θέμα ποιότητας σήματος. Απλά ο φόβος μου επικεντρώνεται στο ασύρματο καθώς κατά μέσο όρο πιστεύω το έτος που διανύουμε κάνω χρήση ασυρμάτου (κυρίως με ξάπλα) τουλάχιστον 4-5ωρών/μέρα.

Σκέφτομαι κατά διαστήματα να αγοράσω ένα πολύ μεγάλο καλώδιο, όσο άσχημο και αν φένεται, τουλάχιστον
να νιώθω ασφαλής, άσχετα το εάν τελικά επηρεάζει την υγεία. Αλλά αυτό το ασύρματο... τόσο βολικό...
τόσο εύκολο... τόσο άνετο... γμτ

----------


## konenas

Δεν είναι δα και τόσο άσχημο. Τόσα καλώδια έχουμε στο σπίτι, ένα πάνω, ένα κάτω ...
Όσο για το ασύρματο. Ναι είναι βολικό και άνετο, αλλά σίγουρα έχει επιπτώσεις.

----------


## SpyDerMan

Δυστυχώς οτιδήποτε ασύρματο εκπέμπει κάποια ακτινοβολία... πρόσφατα άκουσα από φίλο ότι για όσο δεν χρησιμοποιεί το internet, το wi-fi router του το κλείνει...

----------


## konenas

Είναι το καλύτερο που μπορεί να κάνει.
Πρώτα για την υγεία του και μετά για την ασφάλειά του από «περίεργους».

Αν είμαστε «αναγκασμένοι» να χρησιμοποιούμε ασύρματα δίκτυα, ας το κάνουμε με φειδώ.

----------


## manual2100

Προσωπικά, όταν αναγκάζομαι να δουλεύω με ένα ασύρματο που έχω, βάζω ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι αλουμινόχαρτο από τη μεριά στην που είμαι στην κεραία και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μειώνει αρκετά την ακτινοβολία και τους πονοκεφάλους-ζαλάδες..Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς άλλος?

----------


## johnson

> Προσωπικά, όταν αναγκάζομαι να δουλεύω με ένα ασύρματο που έχω, βάζω ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι αλουμινόχαρτο από τη μεριά στην που είμαι στην κεραία και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μειώνει αρκετά την ακτινοβολία και τους πονοκεφάλους-ζαλάδες..Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς άλλος?


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ποτέ δεν είχα πονοκεφάλους ακόμα και μετά από χρήση πολλών ωρών με
ασύρματο δίκτυο, σε αντίθεση με το κινητό που εάν τύχει να μιλήσω αρκετή ώρα χωρίς handsfree
νιώθω κάπως.

----------


## SpyDerMan

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ποτέ δεν είχα πονοκεφάλους ακόμα και μετά από χρήση πολλών ωρών με
> ασύρματο δίκτυο, σε αντίθεση με το κινητό που εάν τύχει να μιλήσω αρκετή ώρα χωρίς handsfree
> νιώθω κάπως.


+1. Και το περίεργο είναι ότι είναι πολύ κοντά μου το access point μου... (βέβαια το ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε δε σημαίνει ότι δεν τρώμε ακτινόβολία...)

----------


## Gr1s0s

Βολικό το ασύρματο δίκτυο αλλά όπου υπάρχει δυνατότητα ενσύρματου να προτιμάται. Εξάλλου 2 χρονια τώρα που δουλεύω με ασύρματο εχω δει του κόσμου τα παρατράγουδα.Άσε που δεν συγκρίνονται σε επιδόσεις. Αφού έχω αναγκαστεί να βάλω και στις δύο ακρες κεραίες 5db για να πιάσω το μέγιστο σε απόδοση. Τώρα αν βγαίνω tost από το δωμάτιο ο χρόνος θα δείξει...  :Thinking:

----------


## kapamarou

Απο αυτά που ξέρω ,ο ταπεινός και εγω, αν δεν κάνω λάθος , το ασύρματο δεν εκπέμπει στα 2,4GHz?
Αν θυμάμαι καλά στα 2,4GHz εφαρμόζεται και η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του νερού.Οπως το πειραμα με τους στρατιώτες και την γέφυρα. Θυμάστε? Ναι όμως ο οργανισμός μας δεν αποτελέιτε απο 70%-80%  απο νερό? Δηλαδή ? Γιατί δεν συγχρονίζουν τις συσκευές αυτές σε άλλη σύχνότητα και τις αφήσανε εκέι?Λέω εγώ τώρα ετσι.....

----------


## konenas

HSDPA/UMTS (3.5G) 2.1 GHz
EDGE/GPRS/GSM 850/900/1800/1900 MHz
WiFi 2.4 GHz
WiMAX 2.3GHz, 2.5 GHz, 3.5 GHz, 5.8 GHz

Φούρνος μικροκυμάτων 2.45 GHz

----------


## faethie

Μελέτες σχετικά με τις ακτινοβολίες λαμβάνουν χώρα σε όλο το κόσμο. Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσον τέτοιες μελέτες πολεμούνται από τις εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας, οι οποίες ενδέχεται να πάθουν τεράστια ζημιά αν κάτι βλαβερό επαληθευτεί πέραν πάσας υποψίας...

Δείτε σχετικά 2 τέτοιου είδους μελέτες _εδώ_ κι _εδώ_.

Δείτε και απόσπασμα από σχετικό ντοκυμαντέρ του Kούλογλου

Δυστυχώς, λόγω διαμόρφωσης του σπιτιού μου, ο Η/Υ είναι συνδεδεμένος με WiFi, με αποτέλεσμα να το έχω ανοιχτό συνέχεια... Με βλέπω να αρχίζω να σαπίζω ολόκληρος σε λίγα χρόνια και να ψάχνω να βρω τα radiation patches του Fallout :Thinking:

----------


## alefgr

> Απο αυτά που ξέρω ,ο ταπεινός και εγω, αν δεν κάνω λάθος , το ασύρματο δεν εκπέμπει στα 2,4GHz?
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά στα 2,4GHz εφαρμόζεται και η συχνότητα ταλάντωσης του νερού.Οπως το πειραμα με τους στρατιώτες και την γέφυρα. Θυμάστε? Ναι όμως ο οργανισμός μας δεν αποτελέιτε απο 70%-80%  απο νερό? Δηλαδή ? Γιατί δεν συγχρονίζουν τις συσκευές αυτές σε άλλη σύχνότητα και τις αφήσανε εκέι?Λέω εγώ τώρα ετσι.....


 Γιατί η συχνότητα των 2,4GHz είναι γιά ελεύθερη χρήση. Τώρα, γιατί ειδικά την συχνότητα αυτή την αφήσανε ελεύθερη;  :Thinking: 

Φυσικά γιατί κανένας δεν την ήθελε. Επειδή στην συχνότητα αυτή 2,45GHz, συντονίζουν τα μόρια του νερού, αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα με την παραμικρή υγρασία στην ατμόσφαιρα να απορροφάει αυτήν την ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία... Ότι χειρότερο γιά μετάδοση πληροφορίας.

Οπότε το καλό πράγμα ... μας το άφησαν γιά μας...  :Laughing:

----------


## Toan

Γεία σας παίδες.
Για να πώ και την γνώμη μου,συμφωνώ με τον πρώτο πόστερ ότι γενικά δεν πρέπει να επιβαρύνουμε την ατμόσφαιρα με επιπλέον ακτινοβολίες όπως π.χ. το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ....Μιλώντας όμως με καθαρά όρους φυσικής(επιπέδου λυκείου),μπορώ να πώ ότι -θεωρητικά- η πιο επικίνδυνη ακτινοβολία για την υγεία στο πλαίσιο των ραδιοκυμάτων είναι τα UHF και συγκεκριμένα οι ραδιοφωνικοί πομποί.Γιατί;Γιατί πολύ απλά το μήκος κύματος αυτών των κυμάτων είναι περίπου από 1 έως 10 μέτρα.Ως εκ τούτου ο άνθρωπος λειτουργεί ώς.......κεραία  :Smile: .
Πρακτικά όμως μπορεί να υπάρχουν πολλοί περιορισμοί..........
Πάντως η φυσική αυτά λέει...

----------


## MadAGu

Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να πώ είναι ότι λίγο ασύρματο , λίγο κινητό , λίγο tv , λίγος υπολογιστής , λίγο ασύρματο κτλ κτλ συσσωρεύονται...

----------


## Kokostas

Ακόμα και τα ηλ. καλώδια του ρεύματος (220ν) εκπέμπουν ηλεκτρομαγνική ακτινοβολία. Όσο όμως μικραίνει το μήκος κύματος & αυξάνεται η συχνότητα της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας τόσο ποιό επικίνδυνη είναι. Ενδεικτικά λίαν επικίνδυνες πηγές είναι: κεραίες εκπομπής μικροκυμάτων (πομποί, ραντάρ, κινητά, wi-fi, φούρνος μικροκυμάτων κλπ), η υψηλή ηλεκτρική τάση  (πυλώνες, μετασχηματιστές κλπ). Όλες οι εκπομπές έχουν σχέση με τον χρόνο έκθεσης, την ισχύ εκπομπής (Watts) και την απόσταση. Π.Χ. Η πολύωρη και μακρόχρονη χρήση κινητού ή ασύρματου τηλεφώνου κολλημένο στο αυτί μπορεί να προκαλέσει βλάβη η καρκίνο στον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

κινητό τηλέφωνο GSM
κινητό τηλέφωνο UMTS κλπ (3G)
κεραία GSM
κεραία UMTS κλπ (3G)
κεραία TETRA
μετασχηματιστές ρεύματος σε κολώνες ΔΕΗ
φούρνος μικροκυμάτων πίσω

Αυτά είναι τα πολύ "κακά"

----------


## pantsos

Εγώ πάντος πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να επιρεάσει την υγεία

----------


## renegade angel

Και αυτο ακτινοβολει ισχυ και ακαταπαυστα, εστω και οταν δε μεταδιδει πολλη κινηση, ε και λιγο, λιγο...αλλη μια συνιστωσα επιβαρυνσης της υγειας μας.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να πώ είναι ότι λίγο ασύρματο , λίγο κινητό , λίγο tv , λίγος υπολογιστής , λίγο ασύρματο κτλ κτλ* συσσωρεύονται*...




ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!


Συσσωρεύονται όπως συσσωρεύονται πχ. τα φυτοφάρμακα.
Τα απότελέσματα είναι μακροχρόνια και το να αποδειχθουν-διερευνηθουν  στατιστικα οι πραγματικές αιτίες όγκων μετα από 20 χρόνια θα είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο σε ένα καρκινογόνο κόσμο που ζουμε.


Τέλος πάντων.
Ειχα διαβάσει ότι οι κεραίες ραδιοφώνου συχνα είναι πιο ισχυρές αθροιστικα απο του τηλεφώνου, ανάλογα με την περιοχη.
 :Sad:

----------


## manual2100

> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!
> Συσσωρεύονται όπως συσσωρεύονται πχ. τα φυτοφάρμακα.


δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα συσσώρευσης...(τα φυτοφάρμακα αποθηκεύονται στον λιπώδη ιστό, η ακτινοβολία που? :Razz: )




> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!
> Ειχα διαβάσει ότι οι κεραίες ραδιοφώνου συχνα είναι πιο ισχυρές αθροιστικα απο του τηλεφώνου, ανάλογα με την περιοχη.


Πού το είχες διαβάσει? Από όσο ξέρω η ένταση μειώνεται με την απόσταση. Οι πομποί της τηλεόρασης είναι αρκετά μακριά από εσένα (Οι περισσότεροι είναι στα βουνά) οπότε δεν είναι τόσος ο κίνδυνος. Άλλωστε ο δέκτης σου δεν εκπέμπει.. απλά δέχεται.. Τώρα άμα μένεις δίπλα στον πομπό υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. 
 Στο κινητό έχεις μαζί με το δέκτη και έναν πομπό στο αυτί σου. Το ίδιο και με το wifi κτλ κτλ. Εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα γιατί όσο πιο κοντά είσαι τόσο μεγαλύτερη ένταση μαγνητικού πεδίου "τρως" (από τον πομπό).

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει θέμα συσσώρευσης...(τα φυτοφάρμακα αποθηκεύονται στον λιπώδη ιστό, η ακτινοβολία που?)



συσσωρεύονται με την έννοια ότι αλλοίωση στην αλλοίωση κυτταρων, μακριοχρόνια οι πιανότητες εκφυλιστικών ασθενειών και καρκίνων αυξάνουν κατα ένα ποσοσστό.

Όπως πχ. με έρευνες που έχουν παατηρησθεί κοντα σε σπίτια όπυ διέρχονται καλώδια ηλεκρικής ενέργεια υψηλής τάσης.

Η κατα τα άλλα μικρή ακτινοβολία δρα προσθετικα...




> Πού το είχες διαβάσει? Από όσο ξέρω η ένταση μειώνεται με την απόσταση. Οι πομποί της τηλεόρασης είναι αρκετά μακριά από εσένα (Οι περισσότεροι είναι στα βουνά) οπότε δεν είναι τόσος ο κίνδυνος. Άλλωστε ο δέκτης σου δεν εκπέμπει.. απλά δέχεται.. Τώρα άμα μένεις δίπλα στον πομπό υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. 
>  Στο κινητό έχεις μαζί με το δέκτη και έναν πομπό στο αυτί σου. Το ίδιο και με το wifi κτλ κτλ. Εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα γιατί όσο πιο κοντά είσαι τόσο μεγαλύτερη ένταση μαγνητικού πεδίου "τρως" (από τον πομπό).



Το ραδιόφωνο έχει πολλλλλυυυυ πιο μικρής έντασης κύματα, αλλά οστόσο λειτουργεί συνέχεια και πάντα.

Τα αποτελέσματα τα είχα δει από γραφημα καθηγητή πανεπιστημιου που έδειχνε τι είδους ακτινοβολίες δέχεαι ο μ΄'εσος άνθρωπος.

Από μικροσυσκευές, κινητα, υπολογισ΄τη, μέχρι κοσμική ακτινοβολία.


Θυμάμαι ότι τα κύματα  ραδιοφωνου έιχαν σχετικα μεγαλο ποσοστό, παρότι μόνο λαμβάνουν...

----------


## emeliss

> Το ραδιόφωνο έχει πολλλλλυυυυ πιο μικρής έντασης κύματα, αλλά οστόσο λειτουργεί συνέχεια και πάντα.


δεν σας έδειξε γράφημα από πομπούς που εκπέμπουν με 150 χιλιάδες watt να γελάσετε (ή μάλλον να κλάψετε).

----------


## Tiven

> δεν σας έδειξε γράφημα από πομπούς που εκπέμπουν με 150 χιλιάδες watt να γελάσετε (ή μάλλον να κλάψετε).


 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## Georgevtr

Εγω το λεω σε φιλους και γνωστους παντως,οποιος καταφερει να ζησει εως τα 60 χρονια του,απο την γενια μας...θα ναι απλα τυχερος!(ξερω μακαβριο αλλα οχι εκτος πραγματικοτητας)

----------


## john dubi

> Εγω το λεω σε φιλους και γνωστους παντως,οποιος καταφερει να ζησει εως τα 60 χρονια του,απο την γενια μας...θα ναι απλα τυχερος!(ξερω μακαβριο αλλα οχι εκτος πραγματικοτητας)


Μέχρι τότε θα έχει βρεθεί η λύση του απομαγνητισμού. Όπως στις crt οθόνες που πάταγες το κουμπάκι και έφευγε ο κακός μαγνητισμός! μπουυυυυυ!  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Υπερβολή. Παλαιότερα υπήρχαν ισχυρότερες εκπομπές. Απλά δεν το ξέραμε.

----------


## konenas

Για πες μας ποιες ήταν;

----------


## emeliss

Παράνομοι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί της τάξης των kilowatt μέσα στις πόλεις, "ραδιοερασιτέχνες" που μπούκωναν ακόμα και αεροδρόμια, άπειρα παράνομα λινκ και άλλα ωραία πράγματα.

Αλλά ακόμα και αυτοί που πέρασαν όλοι τους την ζωή μέσα στα ραντάρ (και δεν εννοώ τις οθόνες παρατήρησης) ζουν και χαίρονται την σύνταξή τους.

----------


## ironfist

> Παράνομοι ραδιοφωνικοί σταθμοί της τάξης των kilowatt μέσα στις πόλεις, "ραδιοερασιτέχνες" που μπούκωναν ακόμα και αεροδρόμια, άπειρα παράνομα λινκ και άλλα ωραία πράγματα.
> 
> Αλλά ακόμα και αυτοί που πέρασαν όλοι τους την ζωή μέσα στα ραντάρ (και δεν εννοώ τις οθόνες παρατήρησης) ζουν και χαίρονται την σύνταξή τους.


φαντάζομαι πως το κουβούκλιο ενός ραντάρ θα είναι υπερπροστατευμένο....
Πάντως δεν νομίζω πως παλιότερα υπήρχαν τόσες πηγές μέσα στα σπίτια μας.
Μέχρι και στον Παπαδάκη που είχαν κάνει κάποιοι ένα επιδερμικό πειραματάκι, το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο (που κανείς δεν το υπολογίζει και όλοι το έχουν κοντά τους μιας και αυτός είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξης του),δεν καταλάβαινε ούτε από τόιχους ούτε από τίποτα.
 Και πριν λίγο καιρό είχε προβάλει ενα ντοκιμαντέρ ο ΣΚΑΙ και βλέποντας την ακτινοβολία και τα μαγνητικά πεδία που υπάρχουν σε ένα μέσο σπίτι τρόμαξα....
 Αν κάποιος πιστεύει πως όλα αυτά -σωρευτικά- δεν μας επηρρεάζουν, μάλλον έχει επηρρεαστεί ήδη....  :Laughing: 
 Το θέμα είναι πόσο και είναι κάτι που μάλλον δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ....
Δεν σταμάτησαν τυχαία λόγω έλλειψης κονδυλίων  :Whistle:  τόσες πανεπιστημιακες έρευνες...
(επίσης από ντοκιμαντερ-έρευνα) για τα κινητά.

----------


## dream-maniac

μπορει να βλαπτει την υγεια αλλα χωρις ασυρματο, δεν γινεται τπτ μαγγες....

----------


## Theodore41

> μπορει να βλαπτει την υγεια αλλα χωρις ασυρματο, δεν γινεται τπτ μαγγες....


Τιποταα; Μιστερ Φορτεεε!
 Κακα τα ψεμματα.Ασε να πεσει η πεινα, που φαινεται να ερχεται, και θα σου πω εγω, τι γινεται και τι δε γινεται. 
 Οχι οπως ηξερες φιλε μου, αλλα οπως βρηκες.
 Ετσι ελεγε η μακαριτισσα η γιαγια μου.
Εσυ, που εισαι μικρος, δεν εχεις ζησει σε αλλες, αγριες εποχες, οπου,οπως λεει και ο παπας, "πλουσιοι επτωχευσαν και επεινασαν..."
 Θα δεις τοτε και Ιντερνετ και κινητα και αλλα διαφορα 
λαλά, που εχουμε σημερα,συμπεριλαμβανομενων και των αυτοκινητων.
 Δεν το ευχομαι, αν και κατι λεγανε οι Αρχαιοι για ηβρη και νεμεση.

----------


## ironfist

> Τιποταα; Μιστερ Φορτεεε!
>  Κακα τα ψεμματα.Ασε να πεσει η πεινα, που φαινεται να ερχεται, και θα σου πω εγω, τι γινεται και τι δε γινεται. 
>  Οχι οπως ηξερες φιλε μου, αλλα οπως βρηκες.
>  Ετσι ελεγε η μακαριτισσα η γιαγια μου.
> Εσυ, που εισαι μικρος, δεν εχεις ζησει σε αλλες, αγριες εποχες, οπου,οπως λεει και ο παπας, "πλουσιοι επτωχευσαν και επεινασαν..."
>  Θα δεις τοτε και Ιντερνετ και κινητα και αλλα διαφορα 
> λαλά, που εχουμε σημερα,συμπεριλαμβανομενων και των αυτοκινητων.
>  Δεν το ευχομαι, αν και κατι λεγανε οι Αρχαιοι για ηβρη και νεμεση.




Off Topic


		 (επιδερμικά και γενικευμένα....)
Παλιά έκλεβαν κυριώς για να φάνε ή γιατί φοβόντουσαν την δουλειά...
Στα χρόνια μας κλέβουν κυρίως για να φτιαχτούν ή γιατί φοβούνται την δουλειά
Στα χρόνια που έρχονται θα κλέβουν κυριώς για να μην στερηθούν από -φυτευμένες στο υποσυνείδητο ως απαραίτητες- ευκολίες/απολαύσεις  ή γιατί δεν θα βρίσκουν δουλειά ώστε να έχουν την "πολυτέλεια" να την φοβηθούν.....

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

μα εδώ σε ήδη κάποιοι  θα αυτοκτονουσαν αν έπεφτε το facebook για μια βδομάδα...!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Που καταντησαμε...
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## konenas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 (επιδερμικά και γενικευμένα....)
> Παλιά έκλεβαν κυριώς για να φάνε ή γιατί φοβόντουσαν την δουλειά...
> Στα χρόνια μας κλέβουν κυρίως για να φτιαχτούν ή γιατί φοβούνται την δουλειά
> Στα χρόνια που έρχονται θα κλέβουν κυριώς για να μην στερηθούν από -φυτευμένες στο υποσυνείδητο ως απαραίτητες- ευκολίες/απολαύσεις  ή γιατί δεν θα βρίσκουν δουλειά ώστε να έχουν την "πολυτέλεια" να την φοβηθούν.....


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Η δουλειά είναι δουλεία.
Ζω για να έχω απολαύσεις - φυτεμένες ή αφύτευτες δεν με πειράζει.
Απόλαυση όμως είναι και η μακροζωία.
Το ασύρματο δίκτυο μου την στερεί.
Άρα συνδέομαι με/στο σύρμα, κανονικά. :Smile: 

ΥΓ. Το facebook δεν είναι στις προτεραιότητές μου και την ψάχνω σε ότι μου δίνουν. (Φοβού τους Δαναούς και δώρα φέροντες)

----------


## johndel

Πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε σοβαρά έστω και κάθε υποψία που οιοσδήποτε ειδικός εκτίθεται ανακοινώνοντάς την.

----------


## beginer_25

Να τρεφόμαστε από κυνήγη και γεωργία, να θερμαινόμαστε από φωτιά, να ντυνόμαστε με δέρμα ζώων και να πίνουμε νερό τρεχούμενο.Οτιδήποτε τεχνολογικά πάνω από αυτό, μας κάνει κακό.... :Smile:

----------


## kyrakos5

ζήτω που καήκαμε

----------


## pefres

αυτο που πραγματικα με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι ενω πολλα πραγματα ειναι επικινδυνα
αλλα τα (υπερ)χρησιμοποιουμε στην καθημερινη ζωη μας 

Τι να κανω θα μου πεις ? να μην εχω φουρνο μικροκυματων ή μηπως κινητο?
Ετσι τα εχει φερει η ζωη που ειναι δυσκολο να ζησουμε χωρις αυτα(εγω το κινητο το ξεκοψα και ας ειναι 16χρονων μονο)   δυσκολο ειναι αλλα εφικτο

----------


## konenas

Αρχικά να πω πως οποιαδήποτε μορφή ακτινοβολίας κάνει κακό σε όλους. Εξαρτάται πόσο.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η προηγούμενη γενιά έζησε χωρίς φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και χωρίς κινητό. Βέβαια και χωρίς υπολογιστή.

Θα μου πεις πως ο κόσμος εξελίσσεται. Το κινητό είναι απαραίτητο σε όλους μας. Το ίδιο λέμε και για το αυτοκίνητο, για το νερό, για το πετρέλαιο, για το σιτάρι κλπ

Η αλόγιστη χρήση τεχνολογιών που μας πλασάρουν σαν {αναγκαίες} είναι τελείως λάθος. Πρέπει να έχουμε το μυαλό να χρησιμοποιούμε τις τεχνολογίες όχι για να πλουτίσουν οι εταιρίες αλλά για την ευκολία μας ή καλύτερα για την πραγματική ανάγκη μας.

Έτσι νομίζω πως μπορεί κάποιος να ζήσει χωρίς φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, χωρίς ασύρματο Internet και μετριάζοντας την χρήση του κινητού στις απαραίτητες κλήσεις και πάντα με hands-free.

Η χρήση κινητών για πάνω από 3 λεπτά τον μήνα πρέπει να αποφεύγεται λέει το πανεπιστήμιο της Καρολίνσκα στην Σουηδία. Οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας πουλάνε προγράμματα με δωρεάν 600 λεπτά τον μήνα. Διάλεξε.

----------


## DMOUR

Περα απο τις¨σωστες¨απ΄την πλευρα του καθενος(υγεια ,προληψη,βολεμα χωρις καλωδια)θεσεις,το καλοκαιρι το ξεκινησα ασυρματα,αλλα ενιωθα να με καιει στο λαιμο μετα απο 1-2 ωρες και οταν το καλωδιωσα ολα οκ..
Λιγο μεταφυσικο αλλα αληθινο!!

----------


## anakin4321

Εδω και τα ασυρματα ποντικια και πληκτρολογια βλαπτουν(με πολλες ωρες χρησεις καθημερινα), δε θα βλαπτει το ιντερνετ που μεταφερει τετοιο ογκο δεδομενων?Και κατι που δεν ξερουν πολλοι τα σταθερα ασυρματα τηλεφωνα ειναι αρκετα πιο βλαβερα απ οτι πιστευουμε(πολυ πιο βλαβερα απο ενα bluetooth handsfree για παραδειγμα)και οσο πιο μεγαλη εμβελεια εχουν τοσο το χειροτερο.

----------


## Simpleton

> Εδω και τα ασυρματα ποντικια και πληκτρολογια βλαπτουν(με πολλες ωρες χρησεις καθημερινα), δε θα βλαπτει το ιντερνετ που μεταφερει τετοιο ογκο δεδομενων?Και κατι που δεν ξερουν πολλοι τα σταθερα ασυρματα τηλεφωνα ειναι αρκετα πιο βλαβερα απ οτι πιστευουμε(πολυ πιο βλαβερα απο ενα bluetooth handsfree για παραδειγμα)και οσο πιο μεγαλη εμβελεια εχουν τοσο το χειροτερο.


 :One thumb up: 
Γι' αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε το τηλέφωνο στο κομοδίνο δίπλα στο κρεβάτι. Υπάρχουν όμως και μοντέλα που ρυθμίζουν την ισχύ εκπομπής στο ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο (όπως τα κινητά), και που δεν εκπέμπουν καθόλου όταν είναι στη βάση τους. Τώρα...το θέμα είναι να τα βρείς.

----------


## anakin4321

Ακριβως και η βαση εχει ακομα μεγαλυτερη ισχυ οπως και οι περισσοτεροι εκπομποι και πολλοι την εχουν διπλα στο κρεβατι τους,με αποτελεσμα να κανει διαρκης αναζητηση του τηλεφωνου οταν αυτο δεν ειναι τοποθετημενο εκει,και οποιος καθεται ακριβως διπλα δεχεται και απορροφα μερος αυτης της ακτινοβολιας.

----------


## Theodore41

> Γι' αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε το τηλέφωνο στο κομοδίνο δίπλα στο κρεβάτι. Υπάρχουν όμως και μοντέλα που ρυθμίζουν την ισχύ εκπομπής στο ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο (όπως τα κινητά), και που δεν εκπέμπουν καθόλου όταν είναι στη βάση τους. Τώρα...το θέμα είναι να τα βρείς.


Εγω το βρηκα.
 Ειναι το Ε360 της SIEMENS,που το βρηκα στην εταιρια TECHNIXX στη Θεσ/νικη.(Υπαρχει και το Ε365, που εχει και στη βαση πλκτρολογιο, και πιθανως και τηλεφωνητη μαζι).
 Να και τι μου απαντησαν οταν τους ειχα γραψει σχετικα.


 Καλημέρα,
Από όσο αναφέρει το επίσημο site του κατασκευαστή, το προϊόν αυτό λειτουργεί με τεχνολογία ECO DECT που είναι η τεχνολογία εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας και εκπεμπόμενης ακτινοβολίας. Σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα, όταν η συσκευή βρίσκεται στην βάση και φορτίζει ή είναι σε λειτουργία standby καταναλώνει λιγότερο ρεύμα και εκπέμπει λιγότερη ακτινοβολία.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορείτε να δείτε στο http://gigaset.siemens.com/shc/0,193...0.html#content 



Ευχαριστoύμε

Ομάδα Technixx.gr

----------


## redbull

Ελληνικά βρε!  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

Τι είναι το ECO DECT ; 

Εχει κι αλλα φτηνότερα πχ το AL145: http://gigaset.com/shc/0,1935,gr_el_...rNrNrN,00.html

----------


## Theodore41

Ολα τα ασυρματα ψηφιακα, ειναι τεχνολογιας DECT.
Το περι ου ο λογος, ειναι και ECO, δηλαδη τα  αρχικα απο τη λεξη  οικολογια.

----------


## redbull

Σωστος.  :Wink: 
Λοιπον εχω εδω ενα Siemens AL140 *το οποιο και αυτο* ειναι ECO DECT !! Για δες τι ανακαλυπτει κανεις τυχαια.. Το ειχα πάρει δώρο με κάποια αγορά , δεν θυμαμαι τι ακριβως. Πρέπει να κόστιζε γυρω στα 30ε. Δεν το εχω τοποθετήσει γιατι δεν ειχα χώρο αλλα υστερα απ' αυτα που λεμε εδω, θα το "πεταξω" το παλιοpanasonic  :Cool:

----------


## wayward

Έχει γίνει ποτέ έρευνα για το πιστολάκι μαλλιών ?
Στα 2εκ απο το κεφάλι, γύρο στα 700-1000W... δεν είναι και άσχημα.

----------


## anakin4321

Ναι εχει γινει.Αν θυμαμαι καλα εκπεμπει 2 φορες περισσοτερη ακτινοβολια απο την τηλεοραση και 4 φορες απο το κουτι του υπολογιστη.Και αν σκεφτεις οτι το κουτι και την τηλεοραση δεν την εχεις κολλητα με το κεφαλι σου(η ακτινοβολια μειωνεται με γεωμετρικη προοδο οσο μεγαλωνει η αποσταση)δεν πρεπει να το εχεις πανω απο μισο λεπτο ανοιχτο κατα την αποψη μου.

----------


## nickcompact

παιδια ολα βλαπτουν...αλλα και τι να κανεις...???
δεν εχεις εσυ εχει ο γειτονας ομως....α ρε τεχνολογια....

----------


## Spynok

Απο τη μερια μου πιστευω οτι δε θα επρεπε να προβουν σε τετοιες δηλωσεις  απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχουν ολοκληρωθει οι ερευνες. Σιγουρα καποια επιπτωση εστω και μικρη θα υπαρχει, μακροχρονια παντα, αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπαινουν ιδεες στο κοσμο εαν δεν υπαρχουν βασιμα στοιχεια. Ξερετε πως πανε αυτα....ο ενας λεει στον αλλον το Α κ ο αλλος το κανει Δ.

----------


## konenas

Το ίδιο έλεγαν για το τσιγάρο. Πότε δηλαδή; Μετά από 30 χρόνια όταν θα βλέπουν όλοι τα ραδίκια ανάποδα;
Δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου όμως ότι οι έρευνες που δείχνουν βλαπτικότητα, ειδικά στα κινητά, είναι περισσότερες από εκείνες που τα αθωώνουν.

----------


## ironfist

> Το ίδιο έλεγαν για το τσιγάρο. Πότε δηλαδή; Μετά από 30 χρόνια όταν θα βλέπουν όλοι τα ραδίκια ανάποδα;
> Δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου όμως ότι οι έρευνες που δείχνουν βλαπτικότητα, ειδικά στα κινητά, είναι περισσότερες από εκείνες που τα αθωώνουν.


+1
Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς επιστήμονας για να καταλάβει πως όταν κάτι διαπερνά τοίχους θα διαπερνά και το σώμα του.
 Φυσικά δεν θα γυρίσουμε στο 1800 αλλά καλό είναι να περιορίζουμε την τεχνολογία εκεί που πραγματικά μας χρειάζεται και χωρίς υπερβολές στην χρήση.
(πάντως μου φαίνεται πως ανακάλυψα το μυστήριο γύρω από τις ξανθιές... :Whistle:  )

*Spoiler:*




			Έχουν σαφώς λιγότερες και πολύ λεπτότερες τρίχες από τις μελαχρινές. 
Και καθώς το πιστολάκι μαλλιών εκπέμπει τρελά ποσά, διαπερνά πιο εύκολα τον εγκέφαλο τους !   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## dias64

εγω ενα εχω να πω βγαζουν πορισματα και αποφασεις κατα πως τους συμφερει καποιους χρηματοδοτες καποτε ελεγαν ο πολυ καφες βλαπτει και τωρα η ιδια χωρα λεει οτι μετα απο μακροχρονιες ερευνες 2-3 φλυτζανια καφε ειναι καλοα και αντιοξιδορικά!!!

----------


## konenas

Off Topic


		Αντιοξειδωτικά θέλεις να πεις;

Ανάλογα με τον καφέ βέβαια. Άλλο ελληνικός και άλλο νες.
	


Καμιά όμως δεν μιλάει για καλό από ακτινοβολίες εκτός από τους αισθητικούς.
Όταν στην δεκαετία του 1900 έλεγαν ότι κάνουν καλό οι ακτίνες Χ!

Τώρα όποιος μιλάει υπέρ των ακτινοβολιών, δεν μιλάει για το ότι κάνουν καλό, αλλά για το ότι «δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ότι κάνουν πολύ κακό ... και δεν θα σας πειράξει πολύ ... »

----------


## sdikr

> Το ίδιο έλεγαν για το τσιγάρο. Πότε δηλαδή; Μετά από 30 χρόνια όταν θα βλέπουν όλοι τα ραδίκια ανάποδα;
> Δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου όμως ότι οι έρευνες που δείχνουν βλαπτικότητα, ειδικά στα κινητά, είναι περισσότερες από εκείνες που τα αθωώνουν.



Το παν  είναι η ισχύ  που θα έχει  η ακτινοβολία, 
Δες  το πχ  και με την θερμότητα,  στους 30 και 40 βαθμούς  όλα είναι καλά,    στους 80  αρχίζει  το ψήσιμο  στους 220  είναι το well done

----------


## konenas

Δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με την ισχύ αλλά με την συχνότητα που εκπέμπεται.

Μην ξεχνάμε πως ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός εξαρτάται από τις ηλεκτροχημικές αντιδράσεις. 
Ποια είναι η συχνότητα επικοινωνίας του εγκεφάλου; Ποια είναι η αποδεκτή ισχύς; Χρησιμοποιούν όλοι οι άνθρωποι τις ίδιες συχνότητες;

Αν τα ξέραμε θα φτιάχναμε ασύρματα δίκτυα που θα λέγαμε ότι είναι ασφαλή.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν έχει σχέση μόνο με την ισχύ αλλά με την συχνότητα που εκπέμπεται.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε πως ο ανθρώπινος οργανισμός εξαρτάται από τις ηλεκτροχημικές αντιδράσεις. 
> Ποια είναι η συχνότητα επικοινωνίας του εγκεφάλου; Ποια είναι η αποδεκτή ισχύς; Χρησιμοποιούν όλοι οι άνθρωποι τις ίδιες συχνότητες;
> 
> Αν τα ξέραμε θα φτιάχναμε ασύρματα δίκτυα που θα λέγαμε ότι είναι ασφαλή.


Τις ίδιες συχνότητες  τις λαμβάνει ο άνθρωπος  εδώ και εκατομύρια  χρόνια  απο εκεί πάνω 

Και είναι ακόμα εδώ

----------


## konenas

Για ποιες συχνότητες μιλάς;
Σε τι ισχύ;

Δεν παθαίνει μεταλλάξεις, καρκίνο και τερατογεννήσεις;,

Μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτές δεν είναι πολωμένες.

----------


## sdikr

> Για ποιες συχνότητες μιλάς;
> Σε τι ισχύ;
> 
> Δεν παθαίνει μεταλλάξεις, καρκίνο και τερατογεννήσεις;,
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτές δεν είναι πολωμένες.


Μιλάς  για καθετή  ή οριζόντια  πόλωση; 

για  παραπάνω  ψάξε  kingofsat

----------


## konenas

Τι ρόλο παίζει;
Πολωμένη ακτινοβολία στη φύση δεν απαντάται και η τεχνητή ακτινοβολία είναι μόνο πολωμένη.

----------


## Νικαετός

Και σου είπε κανείς ότι οι πολωμένες ακτινοβολίες είναι επικίνδυνες??   :Whistle: 

Έχουμε κάποιο λινκ που να επβεβαιώνει αυτό που λες?

----------


## alefgr

Αλήθεια... Η κυκλική πόλωση είναι καλή ή κακή;...  :Razz:

----------


## Theodore41

Ας το βαλει ο αρχηγος,οπου δει,γιατι δεν το  εβρισκα  εγω.
http://www.superbox.gr/
 Ειναι για τις θηκες με πλεγμα,που δεν αφηνουν την EMF,να περναει στο σωμα μας.Για τα κινητα δηλαδη.

----------


## ADVISOR1

Η ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΝΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥΣ,ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΦΕΣ 
ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ AIDS AN ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ

----------


## alexopth69

γιατί δεν έχει την επιλογή "κανένα από τα παραπάνω";

----------


## mikstratos

Ακτινοβολια ειναι, ειναι δυνατον να μη βλαπτει?

----------


## brantoc

Ολα εχουν λιγο-πολυ ευθυνη...αλλα τη να κανουμε..Η εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας.

----------


## alexopth69

Και εγώ ακτινοβολώ, έντονα στο ορατό και υπέρυθρο κομάτι (ιδίως άμα έχω πυρετό).

----------


## konenas

> Και εγώ ακτινοβολώ, έντονα στο ορατό και υπέρυθρο κομάτι (ιδίως άμα έχω πυρετό).


 :Laughing: 
Θα είναι επειδή με τον πυρετό γίνεσαι πολύ έξυπνος. Ίσως όχι τόσο στο ορατό, αλλά στο αόρατο σίγουρα. 

Τώρα πχ δεν έχεις πυρετό για αυτό και έγραψες λάθος τη λέξη «κομμάτι».

----------


## cheese

κάθε φορά που αρζίζουν να χρησιμοποιούνται νέα είδη τηλεμεταφερομενων σημάτων τα ίδια λενε από το ράδιώφονο έως τα Wi-Fi, όσο για τις προστατευτικές μπάρες που βάζουν στις κεραίες εφόσον δούλευα παλαιότερα σε ελληνική εταιρεία κινητης τηελφωνίας στα σκόπια, όταν προέκυψε το πρόβλημα από τους διαμαρτυρόμενους κατοίκους περιοχών όπου ήταν εγκατεστημένες κεραίες μας φέρανε στο γραφείο μια μελέτη 100 και πλεων σελίδων που εξηγούσε γιατί οι κεραίες δεν είναι βλαβερές για την υγεία, το οποίο μεταφράστηκε στην τοπική γλώσσα και δημοσιεύτηκε και στην συνέχεια βάλανε κάτι προστατευτικές μπάρες, οι οποίες, το μόνο που εξυπηρετούναι είναι να λέει η κάθε εταιρεία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, κοιτάτε εμείς σας προστατεύουμε απο την ακτινοβολία, και φυσικά είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη η τοποθέτηση αυτών των πρόσθετων σηδίρων παρά να αναλύσεις και να εξυγήσεις τις 100 και πλέων σελίδες μελέτης στο κάθε κάτοικο της περιοχής!! :Smile:

----------


## ploutonas

Αν κάποια στιγμή αποδειχθεί ότι το WiFi πρέπει να αποφεύγεται τότε θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πόσοι θα πέσουν πάνω στο google και τους συνεργάτες του σχετικά με το project που έδωσε πρόσβαση internet σε όλο το San Francisco. Φυικά υπάρχουν και  πολλοί άλλοι.

----------


## cpi

παντως αρχιζουν και μαζευονται πολλα,μια με τα κινητα,βαλε ραδιοφςνο τηλεοραση,gps ,ακομη και οτ ασυρματο χρησιμοποιουμε ολο κατι θα μας χαλαει

----------


## konenas

> Ποιο επικίνδυνη είναι πια η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία και ειδικά η έκθεση στον ήλιο το καλοκαίρι παρά οποιαδήποτε έκθεση σε κινητό ή σε wifi ή τα διάφορα ραδιοκύματα που εκπέμπουν διάφοροι. Οπότε μη μασάτε. Άντε γιατί σε λίγο θα μας πουν να αρχίσουμε να σκάβουμε σπηλιές...


2η διάλεξη.  
Tετάρτη  1.4.2009, ώρα 19.00 στο Αμφιθέατρο Νοσηλευτικής 
Ομιλητής: Καθηγητής κ. Κωνσταντίνος Σιώμος 
Θέμα: «Τι πρέπει να γνωρίζω ζώντας κάτω από το Μεσογειακό ´Ηλιο. Ηλιακή ακτινοβολία - Κίνδυνοι και Ευεργετήματα». 
 :Smile:

----------


## Theodore41

Ναι,αλλα στον ηλιο,ουτε καθομαστε εν ψυχρω,γιατι δεν το αντεχεις,λογω του οτι μαζι με τις υπεριωδεις,εχει και τις υπερυθρες,που καινε και δε σου επιτρεπουν να κατσεις πολυ ωρα εκτεθειμενος,εκτος και αν εισαι ουφο,σαν κατι γυναικες το καλοκαιρι,και απο την αλλη,φορας ρουχα καταληλλα,που σε προστατευουν.
 Με τα ασυρματα ομως,τιποτα απ αυτα δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## koskatsar

Εγω παντως εβαλα δικτυο μεσω του ρευματος με 2 συσκευες (κοστος περιπου 100€) και παιρνω ιντερνετ απο οποιαδηποτε πριζα του σπιτιου θελω.   :One thumb up:  Γιατι να δουλευω ασυρματα και να φορτωνομαι με ακτινοβολια?   :Thinking:

----------


## Simpleton

Τα καλώδια του σπιτιού σου δεν ακτινοβολούν;

----------


## pcakias

> Εγω παντως εβαλα δικτυο μεσω του ρευματος με 2 συσκευες (κοστος περιπου 100€) και παιρνω ιντερνετ απο οποιαδηποτε πριζα του σπιτιου θελω.   Γιατι να δουλευω ασυρματα και να φορτωνομαι με ακτινοβολια?


πολυ καλη ιδεα !!!!

και εγω αυτο λεω να κανω.   

Ειμαι μεταξυ d-link and linksys.

----------


## Xguru

Αν στο σπίτι που μένεις, ανοίγεις το wireless του κινητού σου και βλέπεις 2 στις 3 γραμμές σήματος από 3 διαφορετικές συνδέσεις wireless των γειτόνων, έχει νόημα να φυλάγεσαι από το δικό σου router;

----------


## anon

οι δυο - τρείς γραμμές των γειτόνων συν 5+ απο το δικό σου. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ακτινοβολία δεν ακολουθεί γραμμική αναλογία αλλά εκθετική. Οι τέσσερις γραμμές σήματος δεν σημαίνουν ότι "τρώς" διπλάσια ακτινοβολία εκείνη την στιγμή απο το εαν οι γραμμές σήματος ήταν 2, αλλά πολύ πολύ περισσότερο.

----------


## konenas

Εγώ μέτρησα 17 ΔΕΚΑ ΕΠΤΑ δίκτυα γειτόνων. Έλεος πια. 

Βάλτε και κανένα ενσύρματο δίκτυο ρε παίδες ...

+ Ραδιόφωνο + τηλεόραση + 3 δίκτυα κινητής τηλεφωνίας + το δικό μου τηλέφωνο ( έστω και με hands free) +++++

----------


## switco

δηλαδη αυτοι στις πολυκατοικιες τι παθενουν το ενα διαμερισμα πανω στ αλλο κ διπλα απο αλλη πολυκατοικια..κατι πρεπει να κανουν να μειοσουν τις εκπομπες ριπων γιατι δε μας βλεπω καλα ουτε εμας ουτε τον πλανητη σε λιγο καιρο..

----------


## SV1XV

> Αν στο σπίτι που μένεις, ανοίγεις το wireless του κινητού σου και βλέπεις 2 στις 3 γραμμές σήματος από 3 διαφορετικές συνδέσεις wireless των γειτόνων, έχει νόημα να φυλάγεσαι από το δικό σου router;


Ναι, έχει νόημα να φυλάγεσαι. Όχι από το δικό σου router αλλά από το δικό σου laptop κυρίως και δευερευόντως από το desktop. Η ένταση της ακτινοβολίας μειώνεται πολύ γρήγορα καθώς απομακρύνεσαι από την κεραία (νόμος αντιστρόφου τετραγώνου) και πέφτει σε ασφαλή επίπεδα γύρω στα 30 cm (0,3 m). Στο desktop μπορείς να έχεις την κεραία στο 1 m, οπότε η ένταση ακτινοβολίας είναι το 1/9-1/10 (10%) του ορίου. Το router είναι π.χ. στα 8 m, οπότε η ένταση είναι το 1/710 (0,14%) του ορίου. Η κεραία του laptop όμως είναι πρακτικά επάνω σου ή το πολύ στο όριο των 30 cm.

----------


## konenas

@SV1XV
Γιατί νομίζεις πως όλα είναι θέματα φυσικής γυμνασίου;
Ναι η ένταση είναι αντιστρόφως ανάλογη με το τετράγωνο της απόστασης.
Αλλά, αυτό αφορά τα θερμικά φαινόμενα, υπάρχουν και τα μη θερμικά που σχετίζονται με την συχνότητα της ακτινοβολίας και την διάρκειά της. 
Νόμοι για την μη θερμική πλευρά της ακτινοβολίας δεν έχουν υπάρξει ακόμη γιατί αφορούν την αλληλεπίδραση των κυττάρων μας με την ακτινοβολία. 
Η έρευνα σχετικά με τα μη-θερμικά φαινόμενα ξεκινά από το 1995 και δεν έχει γραφτεί ακόμη στα βιβλία του γυμνασίου.

----------


## Πάνος21

Τα πάντα γύρω μας ακτινοβολούν οπότε παιδιά ηρεμείστε λίγο.Το σημαντικότερο απο όλα βέβαια είναι κατα πόσο το έχουμε αποδεχτεί αυτο.απο το σώμα μας ταυτόχρονα περνάει ακτινοβολία από τισ κεραίες τηλεόρασεις,τα ραδιόφωνα,την ραδιενέργεια που υπαρχει απο μόνη της στην φύση,τον ηλεκτρικο πίνακα που έχουμε στο σπίτι,τα κινητά και τόσα άλλα.και επειδή ασχολούμαι χρόνια με το σπορ θέλω να σας πω ότι είναι σοβαρότερη η ακτινοβολία που βγάζει ο απλός ηλεκτρικός πίνακας που έχουμε όλοι μας στα σπίτια και ζούμε μαζί με αυτόν παρά η ακτινοβολία απο τα κινητά που όσο και να τα κράζουμε είμαστε μόνιμα με μια φράση στο στόμα. *Θέλω καλύτερο σήμα!!!* 
 καλύτερο σήμα χωρίς κεραία δεν γίνεται.οποτε βολευτείτε όλοι και ας αφήσουμε τα κέντρα να κάνουν όσες έρυενες θέλουν.και για να μην ψάχνουν οι περισσότεροι για το που κρύβονται οι κεραίες,επειδη είχα τον κολλητό μου που έκανε αυτό το επάγγελμα παλιά,τις βάζανε μέσα σε ηλιακούς ψεύτικους θερμοσίφωνες για να μην φαίνονται και έχουν τα παράπονα των κατοίκων. :Smile:

----------


## konenas

Η διαφήμιση σε βάζει να λες *θέλω* και *ζήσε τη στιγμή*
Η λογική πρέπει να σε βάζει να λες *ποθώ αλλά χρησιμοποιώ με μέτρο* και *ζήσε υγιής*
Το να βάλουμε κεραία πάνω από κάθε σπίτι θα λύσει; σε ένα βαθμό το πρόβλημα, αλλά το να βάλουμε κεραία απέναντι από το δικό σου σπίτι δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην υγεία σου.
Οι εταιρίες όμως προτιμούν να έχουν λίγες κεραίες και ισχυρές όπου θέλουν και βέβαια κρυμμένες σαν θερμοσίφωνες, καμινάδες, δέντρα.
Πάντως υπάρχει και η άλλη λύση με WiFi + οπτικές που πάλι δημιουργούν προβλήματα, αλλά σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό.
Γενικά το να ζούμε σε πόλεις και να χρησιμοποιούμε κινητό είναι επικίνδυνο όπως και να το κάνουμε.

Καλή ακτινοβολία ίσον μηδέν ακτινοβολία.

----------


## alefgr

> Οι εταιρίες όμως προτιμούν να έχουν λίγες κεραίες και ισχυρές όπου θέλουν και βέβαια κρυμμένες σαν θερμοσίφωνες, καμινάδες, δέντρα.



Ας απαιτήσουμε λοιπόν από τις εταιρείες κινητής (ας βγεί και σχετικός νόμος) να βάζουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερες κεραίες και με μικρότερη ισχύ...

Αλλά είσαι σίγουρος πως οι πολίτες που στην πλειονότητά τους είναι αμαθείς περί ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας, θα αποδεχτούν την ιδέα να έχει κάθε σπίτι ή κάθε 100 μέτρα, και μία κεραία...  :Thinking: 

Το να αφορίζουμε τις κεραίες και να τις κυνηγάμε όπως κάνανε κάποτε με τις μάγισσες ΔΕΝ λύνουν το πρόβλημα αλλά απεναντίας σιγά-σιγά το μεγενθύνουν!

----------


## SV1XV

> @SV1XV
> Γιατί νομίζεις πως όλα είναι θέματα φυσικής γυμνασίου;.


Γιατί αυτή είναι σήμερα η αποδεκτή και τεκμηριωμένη επιστημονική άποψη. Με βάση αυτήν γίνονται οι σχετικοί υπολογισμοί για αδειοδότηση κεραιών και πομπών στην Ευρώπη και Β. Αμερική. Βλέπε ενδεικτικά φύλλο υπολογισμού American Radio Relay League (Η.Π.Α.) στο εξής link: 

http://www.arrl.org/tis/info/pdf/rfex1_2.pdf

Απο κει και πέρα ο καθένας μπορεί να πιστεύει ότι του αρέσει, ότι τον ικανοποιεί ψυχολογικά ή ότι  προωθεί τα συμφέροντα της πολιτικής του παράταξης (για να μην κρυβόμαστε και πίσω από το δάκτυλό μας) αλλά δεν μπορεί να τα επιβάλει στους άλλους.

----------


## konenas

@alefgr
Σε άλλα κράτη το έλυσαν το πρόβλημα μειώνοντας τα όρια στο 1/100 της χώρας μας.

@SV1XV
Οι υπολογισμοί για αδειοδότηση βασίζονται σε νόμους.
Για την επικρατούσα επιστημονική άποψη, μάλλον κάνεις λάθος. 6 στις 10 έρευνες υποδεικνύουν τις μη θερμικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας.

Τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις για:
Ψυχολογική ικανοποίηση; 
Πολιτικές παρατάξεις; 
Τι δουλειά κάνεις; Αστυνόμος ή αστρονόμος;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Για την επικρατούσα επιστημονική άποψη, μάλλον κάνεις λάθος. 6 στις 10 έρευνες υποδεικνύουν τις μη θερμικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας.


Τι ακριβώς σημαίνει αυτό ?? "Υποδεικνύουν τις μη θερμικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας" ?

----------


## konenas

ότι ευθύνονται εξ' ίσου με τις θερμικές

----------


## SV1XV

> Για την επικρατούσα επιστημονική άποψη, μάλλον κάνεις λάθος. 6 στις 10 έρευνες υποδεικνύουν τις μη θερμικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας.


Αυτό αφενός είναι χοντρό ψευδος γιατί δεν υπάρχει καμμία επιστημονικά αποδεκτή επιδημιολογική έρευνα και όσα λέγονται είναι προς το παρόν υποθέσεις οι οποίες ίσως αποδειχθούν ή απορριφθούν στο μέλλον. Βεβαίως παρουσιάζονται ως δήθεν τεκμηριωμένα αποτελέσματα για να εξυπηρετήσουν συγκεκριμένες πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες, όχι στο χώρο του Wi-Fi αλλά εναντίον των "καπιταλιστών" της κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Και εκεί όμως επικεντρώνονται στις κεραίες βάσεως και αγνοούν ότι αν υπάρχει κίνδυνος, αυτός προφανώς προέρχεται από το φορητό τηλέφωνο. Βλέπεις το φορητό σου ψήνει τον εγκέφαλο και τα μάτια με τόσο μεγαλύτερη ισχύ όσο πιο μακριά είναι η"κακιά" κεραία βάσης. Αλλά αυτό δεν ενοχλεί, βλέπεις είναι θέμα lifestyle.

Αφετέρου παραπληροφορείς συνειδητά γιατί γνωρίζεις ότι ακόμα και στις ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες (δηλαδή γ, Χ) χρησιμοποιείται ακριβώς η ίδια μεθοδολογία για υπολογισμό της έκθεσης σε ορισμένη απόσταση από την πηγή (νομος αντιστρόφου τετραγώνου) όταν δεν μεσολαβεί κάποια πρόσθετη θωράκιση (με άλλα μεγέθη και μονάδες βέβαια). 




> Τι δουλειά κάνεις; Αστυνόμος ή αστρονόμος;


Μακάρι να ήμουν αστυνόμος, να απαλλάξω τον κόσμο από κάτι αεριτζήδες σαν του λόγου σου. Τέλος πάντων, αν την βρίσκεις με το ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τους Οικολόγους-Πράσινους και τα συναφή κατασκευάσματα, δικό σου πρόβλημα. Αρκεί να μη γίνεται και δικό μου.

----------


## mikstratos

Σιγουρα θα βλαπτει, αλλα στην κοινονια που ζουμε ειναι αδυνατο να αποφυγεις ολα αυτα τα βλαβερα που υπαρχουνν γυρω σου.

----------


## alefgr

> Σε άλλα κράτη το έλυσαν το πρόβλημα μειώνοντας τα όρια στο 1/100 της χώρας μας.


Πιστεύεις πως οι Έλληνες πολίτες, έχουν την ίδια γνώση και ενημέρωση και πάνω από όλα την ίδια παιδεία, με τους πολίτες των άλλων χωρών που αναφέρεις;

----------


## Νικαετός

> ότι ευθύνονται εξ' ίσου με τις θερμικές


Το έχουμε συζητήσει πάνω από 30 φορές από την αρχή αυτού του νήματος. Καμμιά τέτοια έρευνα δεν υπάρχει γιατί πολύ απλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει. Γιατί επιμένεις να το επαναλαμβάνεις συνεχώς και να προκαλείς αντιδράσεις. 

Συμφωνήσαμε πριν από ...1000 σελίδες ότι καλό είναι να προσέχουμε. Τίποτε περισσότερο τίποτε λιγότερο. Γιατί ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια? 

Ακόμα και ο ...πολέμαρχος είπε ότι αν αγοράσετε τις θήκες του δεν έχετε πρόβλημα ( :ROFL: ). Εσύ γιατί επιμένεις?

----------


## nondasp

Το ερωτημα μου θυμιζει τη δημοσκοπηση του Σουφλια-Σουφλια οταν ηταν υπουργος παιδειας για να αποφανθη για το ειδος, την ποσσοτητα και την ποιοτητα των διδασκομενων μαθηματων στην δευτεροβαθμια εκπεδευση, κατι που στις αλλες χώρες είναι αντικείμενο εξειδεκευμένου, μη κομματικού προσωπικου. (κάτι αδοανοητο για μας, εξάλλου αυτοι ειναι και κουτοφραγκοι). Ετσι και στο ερώτημα σας θα επρεπε να παραθετατε τις γνώμες ή τις εργασίες ερευνητών  απο εξειδικευμένα ερευνητικα εργαστηρια και μετα να δημοσκοπουσαμε τον φόβο μας, το θάρος μας ή την ανεμελια μας. Καληνυχτιζοντας στο βημα-science των τελευταίων μηνων του 2008 ειχε μια πλήρη αναφορά για το θέμα σας αν βρω την ακριβη ημερομηνια θα επανελθω.    :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> @alefgr
> Σε άλλα κράτη το έλυσαν το πρόβλημα μειώνοντας τα όρια στο 1/100 της χώρας μας.
> 
> @SV1XV
> Οι υπολογισμοί για αδειοδότηση βασίζονται σε νόμους.
> Για την επικρατούσα επιστημονική άποψη, μάλλον κάνεις λάθος. 6 στις 10 έρευνες υποδεικνύουν τις μη θερμικές επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας.
> 
> Τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις για:
> Ψυχολογική ικανοποίηση; 
> ...



Για να φτάσουν στο 1/100  βάλαν  κεραίες  και στους τηλεφωνικούς θαλάμους,  αν βέβαια  δέχεσαι αυτό τότε  θα έπρεπε  να είχες δεχτεί εδώ και καιρό   το  περισσότερες  κεραίες 

Αλλά ουτε το ενα  ουτε το αλλο θέλεις

----------


## konenas

@sdikr

Το «περισσότερες κεραίες» υποδηλώνει αυτό και μόνο. Αν είχαμε περισσότερες κανείς δεν θα μας υποσχόταν χαμηλότερη ακτινοβολία με τέτοια όρια.

Αν ήταν υποχρεωμένοι για όρια του Σάλσμπουργκ, προς το παρόν θα έλεγα ναι χωρίς ενδοιασμούς γιατί θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν σήμερα.

Αλλά υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος χωρίς την κινητή τηλεφωνία gsm κλπ, που θα δούμε στο μέλλον γιατί κατάλαβαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα υγείας και δεν θα μπορούν να μας κοροϊδεύουν συνέχεια. Ήδη πάμε για WiMax και WiFi με συνεργασία οπτικών ινών.

«Το μη χείρον, βέλτιστον»

@nondasp
Μια ματιά στο διαδίκτυο αρκεί. Αλλά αν θέλεις περισσότερα, απευθύνσου στα Πανεπιστήμια και πάρε τη γνώμη των ειδικών.

----------


## alefgr

> Το «περισσότερες κεραίες» υποδηλώνει αυτό και μόνο. Αν είχαμε περισσότερες κανείς δεν θα μας υποσχόταν χαμηλότερη ακτινοβολία με τέτοια όρια.


 Μα αν οι περισσότερες κεραίες συνέχιζαν να εκπέμπουν με την ίδια ισχύ, αυτό θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να αλληλοπαρεμβάλλονται μεταξύ τους! Λες να είναι ηλίθιες οι εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας;

----------


## konenas

Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα παρεμβολής. Ρυθμίζονται.
Περισσότερες κεραίες δεν σημαίνει ίδια ή χαμηλότερη ισχύς.
Σημαίνει και περισσότερη ταχύτητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων. Βλ. 4G.

----------


## alefgr

> Δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα παρεμβολής. Ρυθμίζονται.
> Περισσότερες κεραίες δεν σημαίνει ίδια ή χαμηλότερη ισχύς.
> Σημαίνει και περισσότερη ταχύτητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων. Βλ. 4G.



Μάλλον κάνεις κάποιο λάθος...

Γιά να αυξήσουμε την ταχύτητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων πρέπει να αυξήσουμε το bandwith της διαθέσιμης συχνότητας και ΟΧΙ την ισχύ. Η μπακαλίστικη αύξηση της ισχύος γιά να ανεβάσουμε την ταχύτητα, γίνεται από ασχέτους γιά να ξεπεράσουν το κατώφλι θορύβου. Δυστυχώς όμως αύξηση ισχύος σημαίνει και αύξηση θορύβου προς τις υπόλοιπες κεραίες άρα δώρο-άδωρο.

Ξαναλέω και πάλι. Η ισχύ που εκπέμπει μία κεραία πρός έναν τομέα (πάντα στην κυψελωτή τηλεφωνία κάθε κεραία έχει 6 τομείς), επιλέγεται με βάση την απόσταση που απέχει η επόμενη κεραία και αυτή διά δύο γιατί λογικά θα έχει και άλλη κεραία την ίδια ισχύ εκπομπής προς τον ίδιο τομέα. Αν ξεπεράσει ένα επίπεδο ισχύος αυτό που θα κάνει είναι να παρεμβάλει τις συχνότητες των αντιστοίχων τομέων των γειτονικών κεραιών.

Σε όλο αυτό το thread που έχει ξεκινήσει δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου γιά το τι πρέπει να γίνει στο μέλλον. Λογικά θα πρέπει να θέλεις μιά από τις δύο λύσεις:

Α) Κατάργηση κεραιών και μαζί και κατάργηση της κινητής τηλεφωνίας στην Ελλάδα, γνώμη σεβαστή.

Β) Μείωση όσο το δυνατόν στις κεραίες του "θανάτου" και αν είναι δυνατόν να είναι 5-6 μόνο και εκτός πόλης, πράγμα ηλίθιο.

Έχω καταλάβει καλά ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια;

----------


## emeliss

> Έχω καταλάβει καλά ή έχω χάσει επεισόδια;


Εσύ καλά τα λες. Άλλοι πρέπει να κάνουν την ερώτηση αυτή.

----------


## konenas

Ας συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι.
α) Η κατάργηση της κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι ανέφικτη πια.
β) Η μείωση των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας σημαίνει αύξηση των εκπομπών από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες. 
γ) Η σημερινή τοποθέτηση των κεραιών είναι άναρχη, χωρίς σχεδιασμό και δεν βολεύει κανένα. Τα νομοσχέδια δεν σκέφτονται να προστατέψουν τον πολίτη, αλλά τις εταιρίες. ( παρατάσεις παράνομων κεραιών κλπ ) 
δ) Τα όρια είναι τέτοια που μπορούν να τοποθετούν ισχυρές κεραίες απέναντι σε σπίτια, νοσοκομεία κλπ. 
ε) Τα όρια ακτινοβολίας πρέπει να μειωθούν σημαντικά. 
στ) Υπάρχουν άλλες τεχνολογίες που κάνουν την σημερινή κινητή τηλεφωνία άχρηστη τουλάχιστον κατά 90% στις πόλεις και δεν ακτινοβολούν τόσο. 
ζ) Το κινητό τηλέφωνο είναι εργαλείο, όχι παιχνίδι όπως πλασάρεται και πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται με φειδώ. 
η) Η ακτινοβολία των κινητών τηλεφώνων και των κεραιών βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία. 
θ) Υπάρχει έλλειψη ενημέρωσης, ενώ υπάρχει παραπληροφόρηση από τις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. 
ι) Οποιαδήποτε τεχνολογία πρέπει να υπόκειται σε ελέγχους επικινδυνότητας πριν διαδοθεί.

Αν είναι να διαλέξω μεταξύ του τηλεφώνου και της υγείας, μάλλον δεν θα πάρω το πρώτο. Ευχαριστώ.

Μην ξεχνάς πως οι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία δεν εξαρτώνται μόνο από την ισχύ αλλά και από την συχνότητα άρα και από το εύρος συχνοτήτων.

----------


## anon

για να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου



> Αν είναι να διαλέξω μεταξύ του τηλεφώνου και της υγείας, μάλλον δεν θα πάρω το πρώτο. Ευχαριστώ.


Φαντάζομαι ότι επίσης δεν καπνίζεις, δεν πίνεις, δεν τρώς junk food, δεν τρώς γενετικα τροποποιημένες τροφές, δεν τρώς τροφές πλούσιες σε συντηριτικά/αντιβιοτικά και άλλα επικίνδυνα πρόσθετα, δεν αναπνέεις αέρα πόλεως (ιδιαίτερα επιβαρυμένος), δεν είσαι κοντά σε πυλώνες, δεν είναι κοντά σε ραντάρ, το σπίτι είναι θωρακισμένο σαν κλωβός Faraday για να μην περνά καμμιά ακτινοβολια και εννοείται φυσικά ότι δεν υπάρχει μέσα ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα στο σπίτι (μόνο και μόνο η παρουσία του, δημιουργεί ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα, πιθανόν επικίνδηνα, άσε δε ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων κλ) και ο κατάλογος συνεχίζεται.  :Laughing: 
Κακά τα ψέματτα, έτσι όπως έχει καταντήσει η ζωή μας, νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες, μα πάρα πολλοί, επικινδυνότητας, ώστε να νομίζουμε ότι μόνο με τις κεραίες κινητής έχουμε τελειώσει, Εξάλλου περισσότερη ακτινοβολια τρώμε απο το κινητο που έχουμε δίπλα μας, ειδικά οταν μιλάμε, είτε εμείς είτε κάποιος άλλος (οπότε μακριά και απο οποιοδήποτε κινητό!!!!)
Ελπίζω ναναι φανερό ότι είναι απλά σαρκασμός για την τρομολαγνεία. Σίγουρα πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να μειώσουμε όλους τους επιβαρυντικούς για την υγεία παράγοντες, πιάνοντας όμως πρώτα απο όλα τους πιο επιβαρυντικούς (πχ κάπνισμα, κακής ποιότητας τροφές) μιας και έτσι έχεις και μεγαλύτερο θετικό αποτέλεσμα συνολικα στην υγεία.




> γ) Η σημερινή τοποθέτηση των κεραιών είναι άναρχη, χωρίς σχεδιασμό και δεν βολεύει κανένα. Τα νομοσχέδια δεν σκέφτονται να προστατέψουν τον πολίτη, αλλά τις εταιρίες. ( παρατάσεις παράνομων κεραιών κλπ )


Σκεφτήκατε ποτέ ότι αυτή η αναρχία είναι βασικά γιατί δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια να βάλεις κεραία στα ιδεατά σημεία, αλλά μόνο σε κάποια; Για διάφορους λόγους, όπως αντιδράσεις πολιτών κλπ, άδεια απο πολεοδομία ή δασαρχείο (σε μη αστικές περιοχές) κλπ που δεν δίδονται, κάνουν το έργο εξαιρετικά δύσκολο. Ιδεατά το σύστημα με μαθηματικά μοντέλα θα σου δώσει που ακριβώς πρέπει να βάλεις κεραία. Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς. Πρέπει να παίξεις με τις θέσεις που μπορείς να βάλεις. Γιαυτό και πολλές φορές έχουν οδηγηθεί οι εταιρίες κινητής σε συστέγαση, δηλαδή στο ίδιο σημείο, να έχουν δυο ή και οι τρείς, και μάλιστα μπορεί να έχουν και κοινό ιστό. Παίρνει/έχει την άδεια η μία, και εποινοικιάζει και στις άλλες.

----------


## Theodore41

Ναι μεν αλλα,μου θυμιζει καποιον που ειναι μεχρι τη μυτη στο νερο,και με ενα κατι παρακατω,μπαινει και αυτη μεσα,και ετσι πνιγεται.

----------


## anon

ε αυτος πνιγμένος είναι ούτως ή άλλως. Ενα τόσο δα κυματάκι να κάνει, επειδή φύσηξε λιγάκι, και πάει φούντο. Το θέμα είναι να μην είσαι στο χιλισοστο να πάς αδιάβαστος. Να χεις περιθώριο, αλλιώς άστα να πάνε.

----------


## konenas

@anon
Πρώτα - πρώτα γιατί αρχίζεις από το τελευταίο;
Δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στις κεραίες, αλλά γενικά στην τεχνολογία των κινητών.
Μην τα ρίχνεις όλα στον χρήστη. Να βλέπεις τι κάνει το κράτος για τους πολίτες του. Δεν τα έχω με τις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, αλλά με το κράτος που δεν με προστατεύει, δεν με πληροφορεί για τους κινδύνους και δεν ενδιαφέρεται ούτε για τα παιδάκια που κοιμούνται ήσυχα δίπλα σε μια κεραία κινητής ή δίπλα στο σταθμό της ΔΕΗ ή κοντά στις γραμμές μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικού.

Όσο για το που μπαίνει η κεραία, ε, αυτό πια! Μην λες φούμαρα. Τις βάζουν όπου θέλουν. Όπου βρουν φθηνότερο ενοίκιο. Μην μου πεις πως ενδιαφέρεται η τάδε εταιρία για σένα και για μένα. 
Άσε τις αντιδράσεις από τους πολίτες, για αυτές βγάζουν νόμους που τους κλείνουν τα στόματα. Και μέχρι μια κεραία να φύγει περνούν 10 χρόνια, έστω και παράνομα τοποθετημένη. Βάλε και 2 μέχρι να την καταλάβουν ότι μπήκε, να η 12ετής μίσθωση. Μετά έρχονται και βάζουν άλλη και φτου κι' απ' την αρχή.
Οι περισσότερες δε είναι παράνομες. Μην μου λες πως στο σχεδιασμό τους ελέγχουν ποιος ζει εκεί που χτυπάει η κεραία.




> Ας συμφωνήσουμε σε κάτι.
> α) Η κατάργηση της κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι ανέφικτη πια.
> β) Η μείωση των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας σημαίνει αύξηση των εκπομπών από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες. 
> γ) Η σημερινή τοποθέτηση των κεραιών είναι άναρχη, χωρίς σχεδιασμό και δεν βολεύει κανένα. Τα νομοσχέδια δεν σκέφτονται να προστατέψουν τον πολίτη, αλλά τις εταιρίες. ( παρατάσεις παράνομων κεραιών κλπ ) 
> δ) Τα όρια είναι τέτοια που μπορούν να τοποθετούν ισχυρές κεραίες απέναντι σε σπίτια, νοσοκομεία κλπ. 
> ε) Τα όρια ακτινοβολίας πρέπει να μειωθούν σημαντικά. 
> στ) Υπάρχουν άλλες τεχνολογίες που κάνουν την σημερινή κινητή τηλεφωνία άχρηστη τουλάχιστον κατά 90% στις πόλεις και δεν ακτινοβολούν τόσο. 
> ζ) Το κινητό τηλέφωνο είναι εργαλείο, όχι παιχνίδι όπως πλασάρεται και πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται με φειδώ. 
> η) Η ακτινοβολία των κινητών τηλεφώνων και των κεραιών βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία. 
> ...


Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνείς;

----------


## anon

Δεν κατάλαβες. Υπάρχει η θεωρητικά ιδανική θέση που προκυπτει απο μαθηματικά μοντέλα, και υπάρχει ειδικό τμήμα γιαυτή την δουλειά (ή τουλάχιστον υπήρχε παλιά,τώρα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται), και λέει πχ πρέπει να μπεί μια κεραία στην Ακρόπολη, ακριβώς πάνω στο Παρθενώνα (τυχαίο παράδειγμα). Ελα μου ντε που δεν μπορείς να βάλεις κεραία όπου λένε τα μαθηματικά μοντέλα! Οπότε η κεραία μπαίνει, όπου βολεύει όσο κοντύτερα δυνατόν στην ιδανική θέση. Αυτο εχει φυσικά αποτέλεσμα στην κάλυψη, εαν θα πρέπει να μπούν περισσότερες κεραίες για τον ίδιο γεωγραφικά χώρο, για την ισχυ εκπομπής κλπ κλπ. 

Οσον αφορά την προστασία που πρέπει να μου δίνει το κράτος, συμφωνώ. Οπως επίσης θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσω ότι η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, παρόλα όσα μπορεί να της προσάψει κανείς, έχει εκλεγεί με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, οπερ σημαίνει ότι αντικατοπτρίζει την απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας. ( με απλά λόγια, εαν θέλουμε κάτι διαφορετικό, πρέπει να ψηφίσουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό, έχουμε τους ίδιους, άρα η πλειοψηφία αυτά θέλει).

----------


## alefgr

> Μην τα ρίχνεις όλα στον χρήστη. Να βλέπεις τι κάνει το κράτος για τους πολίτες του. Δεν τα έχω με τις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, αλλά με το κράτος που δεν με προστατεύει, δεν με πληροφορεί για τους κινδύνους και δεν ενδιαφέρεται ούτε για τα παιδάκια που κοιμούνται ήσυχα δίπλα σε μια κεραία κινητής ή δίπλα στο σταθμό της ΔΕΗ ή κοντά στις γραμμές μεταφοράς ηλεκτρικού.



Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι στο μόνο πράγμα που είναι απών η πολιτεία, είναι στο θέμα ενημέρωσης των πολιτών γιά πιθανούς κινδύνους της κινητής τηλεφωνίας;  :Thinking: 

Έχεις καταλάβει ότι όλα (πολιτεία, θεσμοί, νόμοι, κοινωνική συνοχή...) εδώ στη Ελλάδα είναι υπό διάλυση;

  Δες λίγο μακρύτερα και θα αντιληφθείς πως δεν κινδυνεύει μόνο το δέντρο αλλά ολόκληρο το δάσος…  :Sad:

----------


## kokobil

Εγω μια φορα χαιρομαι που απο καθαρο ενστικτο ποτε δεν επεσα στο hype με τα ασυρματα γενικως. Το κινητο προσπαθω να το χρησιμοποιω οσο γινεται λιγοτερο (ειναι και θεμα οικονομικο αλλωστε... ) αλλα και τωρα που πηρα PC απο το e-shop (στα Γιαννενα) οταν επελεξα adsl modem διαλεξα αναμεσα στις μαρκες που ηταν ενσυρματες. 

Το οτι τωρα και η Γερμανικη κυβερνηση επισημως βγηκε και δηλωσε κατι τετοιο με κανει να αισθανομαι περηφανος για το ....ενστικτο μου το οποιο  δε με εχει απογοητεψει και σε αλλες περιπτωσεις οπως με τα πολυδιαφημισμενα στην Ελλαδα απο τον περιοδικο τυπο Windows Vista για τα οποια ειχα προαναγγειλει μαλιστα οτι θα ειναι μαπα αρκετα πριν απο την πισημη κυκλοφορια τους στο γνωστο site gamespot.

Τωρα θα μου πειτε οτι αυτα μπορει και να ειναι εικασιες της Γερμανικης κυβερνησης και να μη πειραζουν τοσο αυτου του τυπου οι ασυρματς τεχνολογιες θα μπορουσα να πω οτι πειραζουν λιγοτερο απο τα κινητα (γιατι τα κινητα σιγουρα πειραζουν -τουλαχιστον εμενα- οποτεδηποτε κανω μακροσκελεις συζητησεις μεσω κινητου με πιανει ημικρανια απο την πλευρα που ειχα το ακουστικο)  Αλλα με τιποτα δε θα μπορουσα να πω οτι τα bluetooth wifi  ειναι τελειως ασφαλη για την υγεια. 

Οταν τα δεδομενα περνανε μεσα απο το καλωδια ειναι φυλακισμενα εκει μεσα. Ακομα και τα καλωδια πειραζουν. Φαντασου οταν τα σηματα κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα μεσα στο χωρο... Και φανταου ακομα και κατι αλλο: Με ποση "δυναμη" πρεπει η εκαστοτε πηγη να εξαπολυει το σημα για να το πω "αντιεπιστημονικα"  για να ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα φτασει στον προορισμο του..

Η διαφορα μου παντως με το παρελθον ειναι οτι στο παρελθον ετρωγα τα λυσακα μου να πεισω και τους αλλους για καποια πραγματα ενω τωρα θα το δωσω μεν το clue αλλα στην τελικη αν ο καθε tech freak που εχει φαει κολημα με καθε τι νεο και θελει να ξοδευει τα λεφτα του η να χαλαει την υγεια του για καθε νεα tech φανφαρα δεν θα κατσω και να χολοσκασω. Ας δουλεψουν λιγο και οι γιατροι στην τελικη  :Razz:

----------


## Theodore41

Η τελικη προταση,ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.

----------


## alefgr

Φίλε kokobil το έχουμε πει πολλές φορές. Όπου μπορούμε να έχουμε ενσύρματη μεταφορά πληροφορίας είναι πολύ μα πολύ καλύτερο από το να την έχουμε ασύρματα.

Δυστυχώς όμως υπάρχουν και αρκετές περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κι αλλιώς και έτσι συμβιβαζόμαστε, πάντα όμως με μέτρο!

----------


## Νικαετός

> Η διαφορα μου παντως με το παρελθον ειναι οτι στο παρελθον ετρωγα τα λυσακα μου να πεισω και τους αλλους για καποια πραγματα ενω τωρα θα το δωσω μεν το clue αλλα στην τελικη αν ο καθε tech freak που εχει φαει κολημα με καθε τι νεο και θελει να ξοδευει τα λεφτα του η να χαλαει την υγεια του για καθε νεα tech φανφαρα δεν θα κατσω και να χολοσκασω. Ας δουλεψουν λιγο και οι γιατροι στην τελικη


Αν περιμένουν να δουλέψουν από την ακτινοβολία του ασύρματου ίντερνετ πάντως θα πεθάνουν από την πείνα.  :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

> Δεν κατάλαβες. Υπάρχει η θεωρητικά ιδανική θέση που προκυπτει απο μαθηματικά μοντέλα, και υπάρχει ειδικό τμήμα γιαυτή την δουλειά (ή τουλάχιστον υπήρχε παλιά,τώρα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται), και λέει πχ πρέπει να μπεί μια κεραία στην Ακρόπολη, ακριβώς πάνω στο Παρθενώνα (τυχαίο παράδειγμα). Ελα μου ντε που δεν μπορείς να βάλεις κεραία όπου λένε τα μαθηματικά μοντέλα! Οπότε η κεραία μπαίνει, όπου βολεύει όσο κοντύτερα δυνατόν στην ιδανική θέση. Αυτο εχει φυσικά αποτέλεσμα στην κάλυψη, εαν θα πρέπει να μπούν περισσότερες κεραίες για τον ίδιο γεωγραφικά χώρο, για την ισχυ εκπομπής κλπ κλπ. 
> 
> Οσον αφορά την προστασία που πρέπει να μου δίνει το κράτος, συμφωνώ. Οπως επίσης θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσω ότι η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση, παρόλα όσα μπορεί να της προσάψει κανείς, έχει εκλεγεί με δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, οπερ σημαίνει ότι αντικατοπτρίζει την απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας. ( με απλά λόγια, εαν θέλουμε κάτι διαφορετικό, πρέπει να ψηφίσουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό, έχουμε τους ίδιους, άρα η πλειοψηφία αυτά θέλει).


Να σου πω πως λειτουργούν τα μαθηματικά μοντέλα.
Αυτά δείχνουν ότι πρέπει να εγκατασταθεί κεραία πάνω σε σχολείο και επειδή ο νόμος δεν το δέχεται, την βάζουν απέναντι από το σχολείο, πάνω στο σπίτι του «φίλου» του δημάρχου που τον έχουν πλησιάσει προηγουμένως δίνοντάς του το «κάτι τις του».

Έρχεται και η άλλη εταιρία με τα μαθηματικά μοντέλα της και κάνει το ίδιο και τελικά έρχεται και η τρίτη. Τι να κάνει και αυτή; Ακολουθεί τα «μαθηματικά μοντέλα».

Αν τώρα ο δήμαρχος δεν έχει «φίλους» στη περιοχή τότε τις βάζει πάνω σε δημοτικούς χώρους πχ γήπεδα, γυμναστήρια, κα

Αχ! αυτά τα «μαθηματικά μοντέλα»!

Οι κάτοικοι όταν μάθουν ότι μπήκε κεραία πάνε στον δήμαρχο. Αυτός τους φωνάζει την πιο καλή του φίλη απ' τις τρεις να τους καθησυχάσει. Αν αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν κανονίζει συγκέντρωση όπου διατείνεται ότι θα πέσουν άμεσα οι «κεραίες του θανάτου».
Βέβαια η κοροϊδία συνεχίζεται στο δικαστήριο, κλπ κλπ

Έτσι λειτουργούν τα «μαθηματικά μοντέλα».

Πάντως η κινητή με το ασύρματο απέχουν. Αν και η κουτσή Μαρία βάζει ασύρματο ρούτερ και τον αφήνει ανοιχτό πρωί βράδυ. Έτσι τα ασύρματα γίνονται τόσο επιβλαβή όσο η κινητή. ( Εγώ έχω 18 δίκτυα στο κεφάλι μου όταν κοιμάμαι. Πόσα έχεις εσύ; )

----------


## LeGendGR

Δεν έχει αποδιωχθεί ποτέ από κανένα πανεπιστήμιο κανένα ινστιτούτο και κανένα νοσοκομείο ότι η ακτινοβολία των συσκευών βλάπτει σοβαρά ούτε ελάχιστα την υγεία του ανθρώπου. Η Αγνεία σκοτώνει δεν θα ήθελα να μπω καν στον κοπώ να σας εξηγήσω πως λειτουργούν και τι προκαλούν στον άνθρωπο το όποιο δεν είναι και επιβλαβές. Ορισμένη άνθρωποι είναι πολύ φοβητσιάρηδες. (Ασχετο Μια γειτόνισσα μου έβγαλε καρκίνο στα πνευμονία αλλά δεν κάπνισε ποτέ…)

----------


## kokobil

> Δεν έχει αποδειχθεί ποτέ από κανένα πανεπιστήμιο κανένα ινστιτούτο και κανένα νοσοκομείο ότι η ακτινοβολία των συσκευών βλάπτει σοβαρά ούτε ελάχιστα την υγεία του ανθρώπου. Η Αγνεία σκοτώνει δεν θα ήθελα να μπω καν στον κοπώ να σας εξηγήσω πως λειτουργούν και τι προκαλούν στον άνθρωπο το όποιο δεν είναι και επιβλαβές. Ορισμένη άνθρωποι είναι πολύ φοβητσιάρηδες. (Ασχετο Μια γειτόνισσα μου έβγαλε καρκίνο στα πνευμονία αλλά δεν κάπνισε ποτέ…)


 Η αγνεια σκοτωνει, συμφωνω. Ορισμενοι ανθρωποι θεωρουνται πολυ φοβιτσιαριδες απο καποιους "γενναιους" . Οπως ας πουμε καποιες ιεροδουλες σε χωρες του τριτου κοσμου που αισθανονται γενναιες και δυνατες γι αυτο και δεν παιρνουν προφυλαξεις κατα του εητζ.  Η μανα μου δεν κινηται και τρωει ολο γλυκα και τηγανητα αλλα οι εξετασεις τις ειναι ολες στο φυσιολογικο! Ενας θειος μου που ζουσε στο χωριο στον καθαρο αερα και δεν καπνιζε ποτε επαθε καρκινο στον πνευμονα στα 60 ενω ο αδερφος του που δουλευε στη βιομηχανικη ζωνη του Περαματος και καπνιζει δυο πακετα εφτασε τα 80 (αν και βηχει ολη την ωρα) . Αρα να κοψουμε το επιδομα των βαρεων και ανθυγηινων... . Στη Χιροσιμα αρκετοι δεν παθαν καρκινο μετα την ατομικη βομβα αρα μηπως η ραδιενεργεια δεν πειραζει;!  :Razz:  )

Τι σημαινουν ολα αυτα; Οτι η προδιαθεση παιζει μεγαλο ρολο. Ειναι κι ενα επιχειρημα που το χρησιμοποιουν πολλοι για να δικαιολογησουν διαφορα πραγματα. Οπως εσυ τωρα. Παντως  και αυτοι με την προδιαθεση και αυτοι χωρις προδιαθεση επιβαρυνουν τον οργανισμο τους οταν εκτιθενται σε ακτινοβολιες. Απλα αυτοι με την προδιαθεση θα πληγουν σιγουρα ενω οι αλλοι μπορει ν'αντεξουν. Ομως παιρνουμε υπ οψη το μεσο ορο και βλεπουμε τις στατιστικες γιατι ολα αυτα βασιζονται σε στατιστικες, Οταν στην Ιταλια τα κρουσματα καρκινου του εγκεφαλου εχουν πολαλπλασιαστει τα τελευταια 20 χρονια οι επιστημονες κοιτανε να δουν τι ειναι αυτο που αλλαξε τα τελευταια 20 χρονια. Και ειναι η χρηση κινητου. Στη Χιροσιμα μετα την ατομικη βομβα οι τερατογεννεσεις και οι καρκινοι αυξηθηκαν αλματωδως και γι αυτο πιστευουμε οτι τα πυρηνικα βλαπτουν. Οι ιατρικες αποδειξεις ως επι το πλειστον βασιζονται στη στατιστικη. Ουτε για τους καπνιστες μπορει να αποδειχτει οτι επηρεαζονται λογο του τσιγαρου για την αναπτυξη καρκινου στον πνευμονα . Η πεποιθηση οτι το τσιγαρο ειναι υπευθυνο για καρδιοπαθειες και καρκινο του πνευμονα βασιζεται κι αυτο στις στατιστικες. Το οτι τα ασυρματα πειραζουν εχουμε σοβαρες ενδειξεις αλλα οχι αποδειξεις. Το οτι οι πολιτικοι λημαινονται το δημοσιο χρημα δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια αποδειξη αλλιως θα ηταν φυλακη. Ολες οι ενδειξεις ομως αυτο δειχνουν. 

Αρα σημφωνα με τη λογικη σου οι πολιτικοι δεν κλεβουν, τα πυρηνικα δεν πειραζουν,, το καπνισμα δεν επιβαρυνει τον οργανισμο και βεβαιως τα ασυρματα  δεν βλαπτουν την υγεια.  :Razz: 

Και εισαι ελευθερος να χρησιμοποιεις ασυρματα να καπνιζις 7 πακετα και να πας να μεινεις στη Χιροσιμα. Επετρεψε ομως σε μας τους υποληπους να ειμαστε "φοβιτσιαρηδες"   :Razz:

----------


## konenas

> Δεν έχει *αποδειχθεί* ποτέ από κανένα πανεπιστήμιο κανένα ινστιτούτο και κανένα νοσοκομείο ότι η ακτινοβολία των συσκευών βλάπτει σοβαρά ούτε ελάχιστα την υγεία του ανθρώπου. ...


Απόδειξη θέλεις;
Ποιος πάει να γίνει πειραματόζωο ώστε να αποδείξει κάτι τέτοιο;
Μήπως εσύ που δεν φοβάσαι;
Φώναξε και τους φίλους σου.

 :Whistle: 

Υπάρχουν όμως έρευνες ( σε ποσοστό πάνω από 60% ) in-vitro που αποδεικνύουν ότι υπάρχει σοβαρή συσχέτιση.
Απευθύνσου στα πανεπιστήμια Αθηνών - Θεσσαλονίκης - Πάτρας κλπ

----------


## Theodore41

Διαβασε Χριστιανε μου παραπανω το φιλο,που γραφει οτι εχει δικες του "μετρησεις",απο τη χρηση του κινητου,που σημαινει οτι εχει πονικεφαους και αλλα τετοια ωραια,αλλα και εγω εχω τετια στιχεια απο ατομο ,που παθαινε μεχρι απωλειες μνημης απο τη μεγαλη χρηση του κινητου για επαγγελματικους λογους.
 Και δε μιλαμε για κυρα Κατινα,αλλα για σπουδασμενη σε δυο Παν/μια με υποτροφια κοπελλα.
 Οι μελετες,δεν ξερεις ποτέ αν ειναι αιοπιστες,αν σκεφτεις οτι και στην περιπτωση του τσιγαρου,εδω και πολλα χροια,οι εταιριες,πληρωναν για μελετες,που εδειχναν οτι το τσιγαρο δεν βλαπτει,πραγμα που βεβαια δεν ειναι αληθεια.

----------


## giwrgospatra

γεια σε ολους..!δεν βλαπτει και τοσο πιστευω! :Thinking:

----------


## konenas

Τέκνο μου, ένα ευχέλαιο στον χώρο σου θα έδιωχνε την ακτινοβολία αλλά καλύτερα ρώτησε τον πνευματικό σου.

( πίστευε και μη ερεύνα )

----------


## Xguru

> Απόδειξη θέλεις;
> Ποιος πάει να γίνει πειραματόζωο ώστε να αποδείξει κάτι τέτοιο;
> Μήπως εσύ που δεν φοβάσαι;
> Φώναξε και τους φίλους σου.
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν όμως έρευνες ( σε ποσοστό πάνω από 60% ) in-vitro που αποδεικνύουν ότι υπάρχει σοβαρή συσχέτιση.
> Απευθύνσου στα πανεπιστήμια Αθηνών - Θεσσαλονίκης - Πάτρας κλπ


Πειραματόζωα υπάρχουν άπειρα και λέγονται ποντίκια. 
Γενικά απ΄όσο είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα σε έρευνες για την ακτινοβολία των κινητών κατάλαβα ότι όποιος είναι απόλυτος και κατηγορηματικός στο αν βλάπτουν ή όχι είναι άσχετος.

 Άντιθετα όποιος λέει ότι τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών είναι λίγο συγκεχυμένα οπότε προσέχουμε για καλό και για κακό χωρίς υστερίες ξέρει τί του γίνεται.

----------


## Theodore41

Τωρα καταφερα να βαζω το λινκ,και οχι να κανω copy paste.
 Ειναι ενα φορουμ για EMF.
 Δειτε τις τελευταιες εγγραφες.
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/bioelectromagnetics/

----------


## konenas

Το ψήφισμα αποτελεί κόλαφο για την προπαγάνδα των εταιριών κινητής τηλεφωνίας

To Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ψηφίζει για την προστασία από ακτινοβολίες και κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286191

----------


## zafkos

τι αλλο θα μαθουμε αραγε;

----------


## Νικαετός

> Το ψήφισμα αποτελεί κόλαφο για την προπαγάνδα των εταιριών κινητής τηλεφωνίας
> 
> To Ευρωκοινοβούλιο ψηφίζει για την προστασία από ακτινοβολίες και κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=286191


Εκείνο το κομμάτι περί "εφησυχασμού των πολιτών" τα λέει όλα κατά την γνώμη μου. 

Κρίμα που δεν μιλάει για τα ρούτερ  :Whistle: 

Σε ΚΑΘΕ περίπτωση συμφωνώ με την πρόταση της ΕΕ, για την διεξαγωγή ΣΟΒΑΡΩΝ ερευνών, σχετικά με τις επιπτώσεις ή μη στην υγεία των συχνοτήτων χαμηλού φάσματος. Ελπίζω (και εύχομαι) ΕΠΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ να δοθεί μια και καλή απάντηση σε όλες τις φοβίες. 

Θα ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι αυτό επιθυμούμε όλοι μας.  :Wink:

----------


## paraskdi

Σίγουρα όλοι θέλουν να γίνουν σοβαρές ανεξάρτητες έρευνες,για τις επιπτώσεις της ακτινοβολίας.

----------


## konenas

> Πειραματόζωα υπάρχουν άπειρα και λέγονται ποντίκια. 
> Γενικά απ΄όσο είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα σε έρευνες για την ακτινοβολία των κινητών κατάλαβα ότι όποιος είναι απόλυτος και κατηγορηματικός στο αν βλάπτουν ή όχι είναι άσχετος.
> 
>  Άντιθετα όποιος λέει ότι τα αποτελέσματα των ερευνών είναι λίγο συγκεχυμένα οπότε προσέχουμε για καλό και για κακό χωρίς υστερίες ξέρει τί του γίνεται.


α) Τα πειραματόζωα αυτά δεν τα δέχονται όποιοι αμφισβητούν τις επιδράσεις.
β) Άσχετος είναι εκείνος που δεν βασίζεται στις επιστημονικές έρευνες, αλλά διαβάζει διάφορα. Απευθύνσου στα πανεπιστήμια της χώρας μας. 
γ) Ρώτησε οποιονδήποτε επιστήμονα αν υπάρχουν δυσμενείς επιδράσεις στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό από τις ακτινοβολίες. Όλοι θα πουν ναι, αλλά θα υπάρξουν μερικοί που θα αμφισβητήσουν το μέγεθος της βλάβης. 
δ) Το συγκεχυμένο των ερευνών οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες. πχ εταιρίες, χρόνος κλπ.

----------


## wisdompa

Τα κινητά βλάπτουν την υγεία....Το ασύρματο ιντερνετ επίσης.....Το τσιγάρο σκοτώνει.....Τα τηγανιτά βλάπτουν επίσης την υγεία.....Το ποτό δεν κάνει καλό......Τι στα κομμάτια να κάνουμε τελικά; Να αγοράσουμε ενα φέρετρο εναν τάφο και να περιμένουμε να αποδημήσουμε;  :ROFL:

----------


## kokobil

> Τα κινητά βλάπτουν την υγεία....Το ασύρματο ιντερνετ επίσης.....Το τσιγάρο σκοτώνει.....Τα τηγανιτά βλάπτουν επίσης την υγεία.....Το ποτό δεν κάνει καλό......Τι στα κομμάτια να κάνουμε τελικά; Να αγοράσουμε ενα φέρετρο εναν τάφο και να περιμένουμε να αποδημήσουμε;



Να αποφυγουμε ο,τι απ αυτα μπορουμε ειδικα οταν υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες.

----------


## wisdompa

> Να αποφυγουμε ο,τι απ αυτα μπορουμε ειδικα οταν υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες.


Σε θέματα κινητης τηλεφωνίας δεν μπορεις να κάνεις και πολλά παρα μονο να χρησιμοποιείς handsfree που και παλι δεν είμαστε σιγουροι για την ασφάλεια που μας λενε για να μας καθησυχάσουν ......αρα σαν σκέτες συσκευές δε με προστατεύει καμία...
Αν εχω laptop το ασύρματο ιντερνετ είναι το ιδανικότερο....Θα ήμουν ηλίθια αν αγόραζα desktop απλά και μονο επειδή καπου διάβασα ο,τι βλάπτει την υγεία....
Τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερα τα είπα αστειευόμενη.......Αρα πάντα οι εναλλακτικές δεν ειναι και οι πλέον "συμφέρουσες" για εμενα προσωπικά..... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## artshadows

ολα βλαπτουν .....αλλα λιγο , αλλα πολυ κτλπ κτλπ...
Νομιζω οτι επιτελους πρεπει να μας πουν ποσο βλαπτει  το καθετι  και εμεις να κανουμε τις επιλογες μας.

----------


## konenas

> Εκείνο το κομμάτι περί "εφησυχασμού των πολιτών" τα λέει όλα κατά την γνώμη μου. 
> 
> Κρίμα που δεν μιλάει για τα ρούτερ 
> 
> Σε ΚΑΘΕ περίπτωση συμφωνώ με την πρόταση της ΕΕ, για την διεξαγωγή ΣΟΒΑΡΩΝ ερευνών, σχετικά με τις επιπτώσεις ή μη στην υγεία των συχνοτήτων χαμηλού φάσματος. Ελπίζω (και εύχομαι) ΕΠΙ ΤΕΛΟΥΣ να δοθεί μια και καλή απάντηση σε όλες τις φοβίες. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι αυτό επιθυμούμε όλοι μας.


Θα έπρεπε *ΠΡΙΝ* κυκλοφορήσουν τα κινητά στην αγορά να είχαν διεξαγάγει έρευνες σχετικά με τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία του πληθυσμού και όχι τώρα.
Κάθε τεχνολογία που μπορεί να έχει επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας πρέπει να εξετάζεται από πριν ή τουλάχιστον όταν είναι στα σπάργανα. 
Η ακτινογραφία, η πυρηνική ενέργεια, η κινητή τηλεφωνία, τα φυτοφάρμακα, τα μεταλλαγμένα ίσως και άλλα, ωφελούν την ανθρωπότητα, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν έρευνες ώστε να τις χρησιμοποιούμε με ασφάλεια και να μην χρειαζόμαστε δεκαετίες και νεκρούς, για να αλλάξουμε τους κανόνες ασφάλειας.

----------


## panathas

Απο που να πρωτοφυλαχθει κανεις...

----------


## Νικαετός

> Θα έπρεπε *ΠΡΙΝ* κυκλοφορήσουν τα κινητά στην αγορά να είχαν διεξαγάγει έρευνες σχετικά με τις επιπτώσεις στην υγεία του πληθυσμού και όχι τώρα.
> Κάθε τεχνολογία που μπορεί να έχει επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας πρέπει να εξετάζεται από πριν ή τουλάχιστον όταν είναι στα σπάργανα. 
> *Η ακτινογραφία, η πυρηνική ενέργεια, η κινητή τηλεφωνία, τα φυτοφάρμακα*, τα μεταλλαγμένα ίσως και άλλα, ωφελούν την ανθρωπότητα, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχουν έρευνες ώστε να τις χρησιμοποιούμε με ασφάλεια και να μην χρειαζόμαστε δεκαετίες και νεκρούς, για να αλλάξουμε τους κανόνες ασφάλειας.


Καμία σχέση (μα απολύτως καμία) η κινητή τηλεφωνία με όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## alefgr

> *Η ακτινογραφία, η πυρηνική ενέργεια, η κινητή τηλεφωνία, τα φυτοφάρμακα, τα μεταλλαγμένα*...


 Βλέπω η παραπληροφόρηση καλά κρατεί...  :Thumb down: 

Είναι δυνατόν όλα αυτά να τα βάζουμε στο ίδιο τσουβάλι;  :No no:

----------


## anepro

Κάποιος καθηγητής από τον "Δημόκριτο" αν θυμάμαι καλά, ο οποίος βγαίνει και σε διάφορες εκπομπές (όπου τον είδα κι εγώ) έλεγε πως πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 2 μέτρων από την πηγή της ακτινοβολίας για να "αποφεύγουμε" το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της.

----------


## Νικαετός

Για ποια ακτινοβολία ακριβώς μίλαγε anepro ?

----------


## gogos1975

καλό θα ήταν να αποφεύγουμε ότι μπορούμε για να μειώνουμε την ακτινοβολία και όχι να την αυξάνουμε συνέχεια

----------


## alefgr

Μα ο Νικαετός ήταν σαφής στην ερώτησή του... Ρωτούσε σε ποιό είδος ακτινοβολίας αναφερόταν ο καθηγητής του Δημόκριτου.

Ίσως γιά μερικούς η συχνότητα της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας να είναι αδιάφορη. Γιά κάποιους όλους όμως που θέλουν να έχουν μιά σωστή και  σαφή εικόνα περί ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας. θα πρέπει να λέγονται από αυτό το forum αλήθειες και όχι μυθεύματα...

Και η αλήθεια είναι μία όσο και αν ΔΕΝ βολεύει μερικούς! Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η συχνότητα τόσο μεγαλύτερος και ο κίνδυνος. Για την ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία που είναι πάνω από το υπεριώδες φάσμα έχει αποδειχτεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό το πόσο και με ποιό τρόπο επηρεάζει τα κύτταρα. Από το ορατό φάσμα και κάτω η επίδραση πέφτει κατακόρυφα εκτός και αν μιλάμε για μεγάλες δόσεις ακτινοβολίας. ΔΕΝ έχουν υπάρξει σαφής αποδείξεις για την βλάβη που μπορούν να επιφέρουν. Και δεν μιλάμε για βλάβη του DNA που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν έχουν την ικανότητα και την διεισδυτικότητα να φτάσουν στον πυρήνα του κυττάρου, αλλά για έμμεσες παρεμβάσεις όπως στον συντονισμό μορίων που αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας του ιστού.

Ο άνθρωπος ζεί μέσα στην τεχνητή ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία πάνω από έναν αιώνα. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις άτομα που ήταν η εργασία τους να ασχολούνται αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα δίπλα σε πομπούς μεγάλης ισχύος, όπως ασυρματιστές, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις διαπιστώθηκε πως υπήρχε επίδραση αλλά δεν ήταν όμως σε θέση να ξέρουν με σαφήνεια αν όντως οφείλονταν στην συγκεκριμένη ακτινοβολία ή σε δευτερεύουσα ακτινοβολία που είχαν έτσι και αλλιώς από τις λυχνίες ισχύος εξόδου, και οι οποίες δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέες και φτάνει σε συχνότητα αυτή των ακτίνων X, οπότε και μιλάμε πάλι για ιονίζουσα ακτινοβολία.

----------


## konenas

Ότι θέλει λέει ο καθένας εδώ.
Απευθυνθείτε στους ειδικούς = πανεπιστήμια.

Χρόνια πολλά

----------


## anepro

> Για ποια ακτινοβολία ακριβώς μίλαγε anepro ?


Για την ηλεκτρομαγνητική φαντάζομαι

----------


## euri

> Απο που να πρωτοφυλαχθει κανεις...


Πρωτίστως από την άγνοια και πιο πολύ από την ημιμάθεια.




> Για την ηλεκτρομαγνητική φαντάζομαι


Η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία είναι ένας γενικότερος όρος που περιλαμβάνει ραδιοκύματα, μικροκύματα, υπέρυθρη ακτινοβολία, φως, υπεριώδη ακτινοβολία, ακτίνες χ, ακτίνες γ...

----------


## nosdio

Καλως σας βρηκα!Προσφατα αγορασα wireless router μετα απο χρονια χρησης adsl και παροτι ειχαμε ενα λαπτοπ σπιτι.Ειμαι πολυ κατα και σε αυτο και στο κινητο λογω ακτινοβολιας.Δυστυχως χωρις κινητο δεν γινεται πρακτικα αλλα το wifi δεν ειναι απαραιτητο!Πλεον ομως απεκτησα και απο αυτο αν και θα το κλεινω αρκετες ωρες την ημερα!Τι να το κανεις ομως....εχω τοσα αλλα διπλα μου(ευχτως ολα ειναι μειωμενης εντασης οπως βλεπω στο λαπτοπ) που καπου δεν εχει νοημα...δεν μπορεις να προστατευτεις πια απο τις ακτινοβολιες.Ελπιζω απλα να μην δημιουργηθει προβλημα απο αυτα....και το ποντικι το G7 που εχω..2.4ghz ειναι..πιανει σε ολο το σπιτι σχεδον το ρημαδι...

----------


## Simpleton

Αν μπορείς, τράβα καλώδιο Ethernet και σβήσε το Wi-Fi. Πάντως, το Wi-Fi που εκπέμπει το πολύ 100 mW και το κινητό που φτάνει και τα 2 W πρέπει να έχουν κάποια διαφορά.

----------


## Lenorman

Δέν νομίζω να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο, το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ μπαίνει συνήθως σε χώρους πολυσύχναστους απο κόσμο δέν έχει ακουστεί το παραμικρό.
Άν προκαλεί τίποτα θα είναι πολύ ψιλοπράγματα όπως παράδειγμα η οθόνη της τηλεόρασης.

----------


## Lady

Με λίγα λόγια όπου κι αν στρέψουμε το κεφάλι μας υπάρχει κίνδυνος!!! :Sad: 
Δεν θα έπρεπε να ελέγχεται η ακτινοβολία σε μία συσκευή κ΄αν υπάρχει μεγάλη ποσότητα να μην κυκλοφορεί ?  :RTFM:  Όλα για το κέρδος πια? :Mad:  επιτέλους  :Respekt:  !!!


Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο ανήκει σε κάποια από αυτές τις κατηγορίες?
Επειδή΄δεν είμαι κ΄πολύ γνώστης της τεχνολογίας... :Embarassed: 

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων... :Wink:

----------


## apok

H βάση του ναι.... :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Ολες οι ασυρματες συσκευες εκπεμπουν καποιο ειδος ακτινοβολιας
ιδιως οταν προσπαθουν να επικοινωνησουν με τη βαση ή μεταξυ τους. 
_Συσκευές DECT και ακτινοβολία βάσης_ 
Το ζητουμενο ειναι η λελογισμενη χρηση, η επιλογη αυτων που εχουν λιγοτερη και
βεβαια να μην ... κοιμομαστε αγκαλια μαζι τους! :Wink: 
http://www.tetrawatch.net/science/dect.php

----------


## manual2100

Διαβάστε αυτό για τα wifis
http://www.biology.upatras.gr/cgeorgiou/scientific.html

----------


## ares

> Οι μη θερμικές επιδράσεις των ΜΙΗΜΑ στην υγεία του ανθρώπου είναι αθροιστικές και συσσωρεύσιμες. Οι δε επιπτώσεις τους είναι μακροχρόνιες και βραχυχρόνιες.Καλύπτουν ένα μεγάλο εύρος βιολογικών βλαβών όπως καταστροφή του DNA, καρκινογενέσεις (*μέσος χρόνος εμφάνισης τα 10 χρόνια, εν αντίθεση π.χ. με τα 20 χρόνια για τον καρκίνο του πνεύμονα από το κάπνισμα*), σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας και Αλτσχάιμερ, μείωση προσοχής, μαθησιακής ικανότητας και μνήμης, μείωση του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος άμυνας του οργανισμού, ίλιγγοι, πονοκέφαλοι, αναπαραγωγικές δυσλειτουργίες κ.α.


Τσάμπα έκοψα το κάπνισμα δηλαδή. θα πεθάνω έτσι και αλλιώς από την ακτινοβολία πριν να προλάβαινε  να  με σκοτώσει το τσιγάρο. Ή μάλλον οι ΜΙΗΜΑ με έχουν σκοτώσει ήδη αλλά ξέχασαν να με ενημερώσουν. Εγώ και χιλιάδες άλλα ζόμπι κυκλοφορούμε αδέσποτα στους δρόμους.

Πάω να πάρω τσιγάρα.  :Razz:  ( σιγά μην πάω)  :ROFL:

----------


## konenas

Εσείς εκεί πάνω στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν έχετε ανάγκη, ούτε από ακτινοβολίες ούτε από καπνούς !  :Razz: 
Έχετε τον Βαρδάρη που τα παίρνει όλα και τα πετάει στη θάλασσα.

Μακάρι όμως να μην υπήρχε η κινητή στις πόλεις αλλά και οι ραδιοφωνικοί και οι τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί.
Μπορούσαμε μόνο με WIMAX ( συνεργαζόμενο με οπτικές ίνες και προσωρινά xDSL ) να λύναμε όλα τα προβλήματα μετάδοσης δεδομένων χωρίς πολλές διαφορετικές ακτινοβολίες θα είχαμε IPTV, VoIP, streaming κλπ κλπ.
Ακόμα αργεί πολύ η υπογειοποίηση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Οι μη θερμικές επιδράσεις των ΜΙΗΜΑ στην υγεία του ανθρώπου είναι αθροιστικές και συσσωρεύσιμες. Οι δε επιπτώσεις τους είναι μακροχρόνιες και βραχυχρόνιες.Καλύπτουν ένα μεγάλο εύρος βιολογικών βλαβών όπως καταστροφή του DNA, καρκινογενέσεις (μέσος χρόνος εμφάνισης τα 10 χρόνια, εν αντίθεση π.χ. με τα 20 χρόνια για τον καρκίνο του πνεύμονα από το κάπνισμα), σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας και Αλτσχάιμερ, μείωση προσοχής, μαθησιακής ικανότητας και μνήμης, μείωση του ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος άμυνας του οργανισμού, ίλιγγοι, πονοκέφαλοι, αναπαραγωγικές δυσλειτουργίες κ.α.


Απλά έλεος... 

Αθροιστικές και συσσωρεύσιμες... Νέα δεδομένα στην ηλεκτρομαγνητική θεωρία. Να τους προτείνουμε για Νόμπελ φυσικής τους κυρίους... :Thumb down:

----------


## ares

Αφού η ακτινοβολία στους κλειστούς χώρους θα μας σκοτώσει σε 10 χρόνια κατά μέσο όρο, γιατί απαγόρεψαν το κάπνισμα που θα μας σκότωνε σε 20; Αυτά είναι ερωτήματα..

----------


## konenas

αρεσ μαρεσ ...
 :Wink:

----------


## Neo 7

Βρε παιδιά είναι υπερβολικοί γιατί αν θεορούν το wi-fi επικίνδινο τοτε πρέπει να σταματίσουν και τα ραδιοφωνα και οι τηλεωράσεις. Η ακτινοβολία που δεχόμασται καθημερινά απο ηλεκτρικές συσκεβές ειναι πολυ περισότερη σε ποσότητα απο οτι είναι το wi-fi. Απο Neo :Razz:

----------


## atheatos

Εγω πάντως εχω κατεβασει στην timecapsule το  τρανσμιτ power στο 10% και εφοσον δεν βλέπω αισθητη πτώση στην ταχύτητα εκει θα μείνει.

----------


## nnn

> Η χρήση των κινητών τηλεφώνων έχει συνδεθεί με την πιθανότητα εμφάνισης διάφορων ασθενειών, ωστόσο επιστήμονες υποστηρίζουν τώρα ότι ενδέχεται να προστατεύει από τη νόσο Άλτσχαϊμερ.
> 
> Επιστήμονες από το Κέντρο Ερευνών της Φλόριντα για το Άλτσχαϊμερ ανακάλυψαν ότι η έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία από τα τηλέφωνα προστατεύει τη μνήμη των ποντικιών που ήταν «προγραμματισμένα» να εμφανίσουν τη νόσο.
> 
> Στο πείραμα, τα αποτελέσματα του οποίου δημοσιεύονται στην επιθεώρηση Journal of Alzheimer's Disease, χρησιμοποιήθηκαν 96 ποντίκια. Τα περισσότερα είχαν προγραμματιστεί γενετικά ώστε να αναπτύσσουν τις αλλοιώσεις στον εγκέφαλο που συνδέονται με το Άλτσχαϊμερ.
> 
> Όλα τα ποντίκια εκτέθηκαν στο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό πεδίο που εκπέμπει ένα συνηθισμένο τηλέφωνο για δύο περιόδους της μιας ώρας καθημερινά για επτά με εννέα μήνες.
> 
> Τα ποντίκια που άρχισαν να εκτίθενται στην ακτινοβολία σε νεαρή ηλικία και προτού αρχίσουν τα σημάδια απώλειας μνήμης, προστατεύτηκαν από τα συμπτώματα της νόσου, ενώ τα γηραιότερα ποντίκια που είχαν ήδη εμφανίσει συμπτώματα, αυτά εξαφανίστηκαν μετά την έκθεση στα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα.
> ...


 :Whistle:

----------


## ares

Το πρόβλημα με τις "έρευνες" είναι πως ο καθένας κάνει και απο μία. Παλιά μας έλεγαν πως γαρίδες,καβούρια κλπ αυξάνουν τη χοληστερίνη και προκαλούν καρδιοαγγειακά νοσήματα. Μετά, έκαναν στροφή 180 μοιρών και σήμερα υποστηρίζουν πως μας προστατεύουν από τα νοσήματα του κυκλοφορικού. Αύριο θα πουν κάτι άλλο. Γιατί όχι; Κάνεις μια έρευνα και αν εγκριθεί η χρηματοδότησή της, σε στέλνουν τσάμπα  σε συνέδρια  σε όλο τον κόσμο, συν τα ακαδημαϊκά "παράσημα".  Ειδικά στα αμερικάνικα πανεπιστήμια και ορισμένα ευρωπαϊκά  έχει γίνει φάμπρικα. Το αποτέλεσμα; Έρευνες της πλάκας από επιστήμονες τουρίστες/συνεδριάκηδες ή κολλητούς μεγάλων εταιρειών που, χάρη στα "παράσημα" που απέκτησαν από αυτές τις "έρευνες", μια μέρα γίνονται καθηγητές και διαιωνίζουν το φαινόμενο.

----------


## amd2004

Δεν υπαρχουν επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενες αποδειξεις για το ποσο το ασυρματο δικτυο βλαπτει την υγεια μας. Καλο ομως ειναι να παιρνουμε τις στοιχειωδεις προφυλαξεις, και να μην έχουμε πλησιον μας τα ασυρματα router

----------


## konenas

Προφανώς δεν είχαν Αλτσχάιμερ επειδή πέθαναν νωρίς από καρκίνο.  :Razz: 

Αλήθεια πως εκδηλώνεται Αλτσχάιμερ στα ποντίκια;   :Thinking:  Πολύ έξυπνοι αυτοί οι επιστήμονες. :Clap:

----------


## simpsonment

> Εσείς εκεί πάνω στη Θεσσαλονίκη δεν έχετε ανάγκη, ούτε από ακτινοβολίες ούτε από καπνούς ! 
> Έχετε τον Βαρδάρη που τα παίρνει όλα και τα πετάει στη θάλασσα.


Eχουν αλλα ομως... :RTFM:  :RTFM:  :RTFM:

----------


## uncharted

> Διαβάστε αυτό για τα wifis
> http://www.biology.upatras.gr/cgeorgiou/scientific.html





> *ο* άνθρωπος εξελίχθηκε ως είδος τα τελευταία 1,8 εκατομμύρια χρόνια (τα  τελευταία 50.000 χρόνια ως _Homo sapience_,  τα προηγούμενα ως _Ηomo erectus_) χωρίς να εκτίθεται σε τέτοιες ακτινοβολίες (που τις πρωτο-δημιούργησε τη δεκαετία του 1940), και ως εκ τούτου ο μεταβολισμός του δεν προσαρμόστηκε ούτε ανέπτυξε άμυνα σε αυτές.


τι να πρωτοσχολιασω?

οτι ειναι sapiens και οχι sapience?
οτι ο homo sapiens υπαρχει εδω και 200.000 χρονια?
οτι λουζομαστε απο πιο επικινδυνες ακτινοβολιες ανεκαθεν? (ηλιος - UV)

επικινδυνος και ημιμαθης ο κυριος, για μενα οτι δικιο και να ειχε, το εχασε με τοσες ανακριβειες-λαθη  :Thumb down:

----------


## konenas

Κολλάς σε λεπτομέρειες. 

Το σημαντικό είναι πως οι ακτινοβολίες που έχουμε τώρα είναι τεχνητές άρα πολωμένες, σε αντίθεση με τις φυσικές που είχαμε μέχρι το 1940, είναι πάρα πολλές ( ραδιόφωνο, τηλεόραση, κινητά, οθόνες καθοδικού σωλήνα,  λάμπες, γραμμές μεταφοράς ρεύματος, WiFi, TETRA κλπ κλπ ) και λειτουργούν αθροιστικά.
Εξάλλου και ο πολύς ήλιος δημιουργεί καρκίνο του δέρματος.

Από τις μέχρι τώρα έρευνες έχει αποδειχθεί πως δεν χρειάζεται ακτινοβολία μεγάλης ισχύος για να έχουμε επιπτώσεις στην υγεία μας. Ο χρόνος ακτινοβόλησης, η ισχύς, η πόλωση και η συχνότητα της, είναι οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τα κύτταρά μας που δεν είναι φτιαγμένα για αυτό γιατί επικοινωνούν με σήματα που επηρεάζονται από ακτινοβολίες.

Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε πως ο άνθρωπος παίζει με τη φωτιά και αν αυτό είναι στη φύση του να το κάνει, θα πρέπει να ενδιαφέρεται και για τις μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις που προκαλεί.
Πολλά παραδείγματα υπάρχουν στην ιστορία μας, πχ ο αμίαντος ήταν το υπερ-υλικό, το ντιντιτι το υπερ-εντομοκτόνο, οι ακτίνες Χ οι υπερ-ακτίνες κλπ
Ο άνθρωπος παθιάζεται από τις νέες τεχνολογίες και δεν προσέχει τι επιπτώσεις θα έχουν αν αυτές «ωριμάσουν» μετά τα 2-3 χρόνια. Ίσως δεν έχει την υπομονή να τις δοκιμάσει, ίσως το κέρδος να υπερισχύει... «θα πάταγες το κουμπί για να σκοτώσεις 100000 μανδαρίνους στην Κίνα αν γινόσουν πλούσιος;»

Αλλά κάθε τεχνολογία πρέπει να δοκιμάζεται ενδελεχώς, όπως τα φάρμακα.
Το κακό με τις ακτινοβολίες είναι πως η «ωρίμανσή» τους όσο αφορά τις επιπτώσεις τους είναι μακροχρόνια και δεν είναι προφανής γιατί δεν επηρεάζει όλους το ίδιο.

Έτσι το «κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε, παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε» είναι αυτό που πρέπει να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας όταν τις «ακουμπάμε».

----------


## alefgr

> Πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε πως ο άνθρωπος παίζει με τη φωτιά και αν αυτό είναι στη φύση του να το κάνει, θα πρέπει να ενδιαφέρεται και για τις μακροχρόνιες επιπτώσεις που προκαλεί.


Μα από την στιγμή που ο άνθρωπος των σπηλαίων πρωτοβγήκε από την ασφαλή σπηλιά του, άρχισε να "παίζει με την φωτιά"... Φαντάσου που θα ήσουν τώρα αν είχε προτιμήσει την ασφάλεια και την σιγουριά...

----------


## geoak

Ένα άρθρο που βρήκα από ένα site που αναφέρθηκε σε άλλο thread Πόση ακτινοβολία δεχόμαστε από τις συσκευές μας και πώς θα προστατευτούμε

----------


## Νικαετός

> Το σημαντικό είναι πως οι ακτινοβολίες που έχουμε τώρα είναι τεχνητές άρα πολωμένες, σε αντίθεση με τις φυσικές που είχαμε μέχρι το 1940, είναι πάρα πολλές ( ραδιόφωνο, τηλεόραση, κινητά, οθόνες καθοδικού σωλήνα, λάμπες, γραμμές μεταφοράς ρεύματος, WiFi, TETRA κλπ κλπ ) και λειτουργούν αθροιστικά.
> Εξάλλου και ο πολύς ήλιος δημιουργεί καρκίνο του δέρματος.


Εξακολουθείς παρόλα αυτά να παραπληροφορείς. Άλλο πράγμα οι οθόνες καθοδικού σωλήνα, λάμπες φθορισμού (=υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία - επικίνδυνη/ιονίζουσα, ακτίνες β)άλλο πράγμα το ραδιόφωνο. Το έχουμε πει 100000 φορές και επιμένεις. Οι κεραίες του ραδιοφώνου δεν εκπέμπουν πολωμένη ακτινοβολία γενικότερα δεν ισχύει το τεχνητές άρα πολωμένες, ούτε το πολωμένες = επικίνδυνες. αλλά αθροιστικά λειτουργούν μόνο οι ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες = μεγαλύτερης συχνότητας από το οπτικό φάσμα. (Απόλυτα εξακριβωμένο)

(Πάντως βλέπω ότι έβαλες επιτέλους και τη συχνότητα της ακτινοβολίας στους παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν, θετικό βήμα).

----------


## uncharted

> Άλλο πράγμα οι οθόνες καθοδικού σωλήνα


αυτες ανηκουν στο παρελθον πια, για πολυ κοσμο..




> λάμπες φθορισμού (=υπεριώδης ακτινοβολία - επικίνδυνη/ιονίζουσα, ακτίνες β)


οι συγχρονες CFL εχουν ειδικη επιστρωση που απορροφα την UV, δεν εκπεμπουν σχεδον καθολου UV (καμια συγκριση φυσικα με την UV του ηλιου, ειδικα το καλοκαιρι)

----------


## Νικαετός

> οι συγχρονες CFL εχουν ειδικη επιστρωση που απορροφα την UV, δεν εκπεμπουν σχεδον καθολου UV (καμια συγκριση φυσικα με την UV του ηλιου, ειδικα το καλοκαιρι)


Αυτά πήγαιναν στις οθόνες καθοδικού σωλήνα. Από την άλλη η επίστρωση των cfl δεν απορροφούν 100% την UV ακτινοβολία.  :Wink: 

Φυσικά και συμφωνώ για τον ήλιο.

Όσο για τις crt ζήσαμε αρκετά χρόνια (δεκαετίες ολόκληρες) με αυτές.

----------


## felisia

...τα <ισως> και τα <ενδεχεται> δεν θα γινουν ποτε  βεβαια τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα θεματα με τοσο κερδοφορο εμποριο τεχνολογιας.

----------


## kostas007

κεραιες κινητης και κινητα ειναι σιγουρα βλαβερα.

σε εργαστηριο στο τει με θεμα κεραιες καθε φορα με επιανε πονοκεφαλος στο 5λεπτο οταν καναμε πειραματα...

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω εχω ξαναγραψει,οτι γνωστη μου,που εκανε μεγαλη χρηση κινητου,ειχε εκτος απο πονοκεφαλους,ΚΑΙ απωλεια μνημης,και  μετα απο δικες μου παραινεσεις,εβαλε bluetooth,οποτε ειδε οτι αμεσως ολα αυτα σταματησαν μαχαιρι,που λενε.
Ολα τα αλλα,εγω τα ακουω βερεσε,αφου εχω ""πειραματικα δεδομενα"".

----------


## _FLIP_

σίγουρα θα βλαπτει !

----------


## zombie_wireless

> Εγω εχω ξαναγραψει,οτι γνωστη μου,που εκανε μεγαλη χρηση κινητου,ειχε εκτος απο πονοκεφαλους,ΚΑΙ απωλεια μνημης,και  μετα απο δικες μου παραινεσεις,εβαλε bluetooth,οποτε ειδε οτι αμεσως ολα αυτα σταματησαν μαχαιρι,που λενε.
> Ολα τα αλλα,εγω τα ακουω βερεσε,αφου εχω ""πειραματικα δεδομενα"".


Έχω ακούσει ότι άν βάλεις 2 κινητά σε κοντινή απόσταση(με ανοιχτό bluetooth) και ανάμεσά τους ένα αβγό... θα ψηθεί.Άρα ούτε τα bluetooth είναι ασφαλή... :Smile: 


Λίγο μπακαλίστικο αλλά...

----------


## konenas

> Έχω ακούσει ότι άν βάλεις 2 κινητά σε κοντινή απόσταση(με ανοιχτό bluetooth) και ανάμεσά τους ένα αβγό... θα ψηθεί.Άρα ούτε τα bluetooth είναι ασφαλή...
> 
> 
> Λίγο μπακαλίστικο αλλά...


 :ROFL:  Πολύυυυυυ μπακαλίστικο.


Πάντως το θέμα είναι σοβαρό όχι ευτράπελο.

----------


## mob

Εγώ για παράδειγμα, με αυτό τον τρόπο βράζω αυγά,
το κακό είναι ότι τα κάνει μελάτα  :Razz:

----------


## ares

Εγώ, άμα ο πιτσαδόρος  μου φέρει την πίτσα λίγο άψητη, ανοιγω το bluetooth για 5 λεπτάκια και είναι έτοιμη.. Μια φίλη μου ισχυρίζεται πως έτσι ψήνει τον μουσακά, αλλά διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου. Αποκλείεται να κάνεις τραγανή την μπεσαμέλ έτσι.  Χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον wifi.

----------


## uncharted

> Έχω ακούσει ότι άν βάλεις 2 κινητά σε κοντινή απόσταση(με ανοιχτό bluetooth) και ανάμεσά τους ένα αβγό... θα ψηθεί.Άρα ούτε τα bluetooth είναι ασφαλή...
> 
> 
> Λίγο μπακαλίστικο αλλά...


γνωριζεις σε τι ισχυη παιζει το bluetooth?  :Thinking: 




> Εγώ για παράδειγμα, με αυτό τον τρόπο βράζω αυγά,
> το κακό είναι ότι τα κάνει μελάτα


http://www.google.gr/search?q=cell+phone+popcorn+hoax  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

Παρακαλώ σας εγκαλώ στην τάξη κύριοι.
Το θέμα δεν είναι αστείο. 

Οι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία από ασύρματες τεχνολογίες είναι επιβεβαιωμένες πια.

----------


## zombie_wireless

> γνωριζεις σε τι ισχυη παιζει το bluetooth?


Όχι δεν γνωρίζω...Αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω...

........Auto merged post: nndgr πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παρακαλώ σας εγκαλώ στην τάξη κύριοι.
> Το θέμα δεν είναι αστείο. 
> 
> Οι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία από ασύρματες τεχνολογίες είναι επιβεβαιωμένες πια.



Όντως το θέμα είναι πολύ σοβαρό...

----------


## kostas007

τα gsm εκπεμπουν σε πολυ μεγαλυτερη ισχυ απ οτι τα wifi και bluetooth και ειναι πιο βλαβερα επειδη τα εχουμε και διπλα στο κεφαλι μας.

----------


## emeliss

> Όχι δεν γνωρίζω...Αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω...


Μέγιστη τιμή εκπομπής 1mW, 2,5mW ή 100mW ανάλογα αν είναι class 3, 2 ή 1 αντίστοιχα.

----------


## johnkon

φιλοι μου δεν τιθεται θεμα ολα βλαπτουν και μακρια απο μικρα παιδια,υπαρχουν πολλα συμφεροντα απο ολα τα προιοντα !!!

----------


## Andreekos93

σε καμια 20 αρια χρονια θα δίξει

----------


## DeGoKa

Εάν κατάλαβα καλά, διαβάζοντας τις προηγούμενες σελίδες, η επίδραση του Wifi περιορίζεται στο ελάχιστο μετά τα 30 cm.

Χαίρω πολύ! Στο σπίτι έχω ένα desktop σε απόσταση περίπου 6 μέτρα από το router και ένα laptop το οποίο απέχει τουλάχιστον 1.5 μέτρο από αυτό. Αν ήθελα το router να είναι δίπλα στους υπολογιστές, απλούστατα θα έβαζα ενσύρματο. Και σας πληροφορώ πως η σύνδεση δεν έχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Για τεχνικούς λόγους -απόσταση από το τηλέφωνο- αλλά και γιατί χρειάζομαι περισσότερους από έναν υπολογιστές να λειτουργούν ταυτόχρονα για διάφορα projects στο Πανεπιστήμιο κάποιες φορές, έχω Wifi. 

Και στην τελική, αν είναι να κυνηγάμε τα ψίχουλα (ακτινοβολία μετά τα 2 μέτρα), ας κόψουμε το τσιγάρο -δεν καπνίζω, γενικά το λέω-, τα τηγανητά, τα fast food, τα αυτοκίνητα, την τηλεόραση, το ραδιόφωνο και ας πάμε να μείνουμε σε καμιά βουνοκορφή που δεν πιάνει τίποτα. Καλώς ή κακώς, και να μην έχεις εσύ κινητό σε λειτουργία, τουλάχιστον 15 άνθρωποι γύρω σου το κάνουν, επηρεάζοντας και εσένα.

Όποιος έχει το κουράγιο, ας πάει στο χωριό να ζήσει σε στρούγγα. Δυστυχώς, για κάποιους από εμάς, η πόλη είναι απαραίτητη.

----------


## konenas

> βουνοκορφή που δεν πιάνει τίποτα.


 :Scared:  :Crazy:  :Idiot:  :Wall: 


Γιατί δεν αρχίζεις το κάπνισμα;

----------


## ted_rossi

> Μέγιστη τιμή εκπομπής 1mW, 2,5mW ή 100mW ανάλογα αν είναι class 3, 2 ή 1 αντίστοιχα.


Αυτές τις τιμές τις παραθέτεις για WiFi?Γιατί νομίζω πως οι πραγματικές τιμές είνια κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερες..και πρόσεξε,μην μου πεις τα τυπικά όρια,λέω τους πομπούς των cpe's τι εκπέμπουν..

----------


## Simpleton

Για το Bluetooth είναι αυτά.

----------


## ted_rossi

Οκ,my bad. : )

----------


## Νικαετός

> Παρακαλώ σας εγκαλώ στην τάξη κύριοι.
> Το θέμα δεν είναι αστείο. 
> 
> Οι επιπτώσεις στην υγεία από ασύρματες τεχνολογίες είναι επιβεβαιωμένες πια.



Μπα, από πού και από πότε??

----------


## spodos

πόσες ώρες το 24ωρο επιτρέπεται να έχω ανοιχτό wi-fi?
και όταν λέμε ανοιχτό wi-fi εννοούμε ανοιχρό υπολογιστή και σερφάρισμα ή και με κλειστό υπολογιστή αλλά με ανοχτό το ρούτερ;
και άμα το ρούτερ είναι κλειστό η ακτινοβολία δεν συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται σπίτι μου;
αλλά και με καλώδιο να είναι το δικό μου ρούτερ αμα όλοι οι γείτονες έχουν ασύρματο πάλι δεν τρώω ακτινοβολία; είναι σα να μη καπνίζω αλλά να είμαι 24 ώρες το 24ωρο σε καφενείο που καπνίζουν όλοι σα τζιμινιέρες. 
δε καταλαβαίνω τι να κάνουμε;
ή να τα καταργήσουμε εντελώς και όλοι άμα βλάπτουν ή να τα κάνουμε όλα ασύρματα καλύτερα νάμαστε σίγουροι πως άμα βλάπτει δεν θα γλυτώσουμε με τίποτα.

----------


## Νικαετός

50 χρόνια δίπλα σε ασύρματες εκπομπές από RF μέχρι microwaves, και με 4 πακέτα τσιγάρα την ημέρα πέρα από φραγμένα πνευμόνια δεν υπήρξε κάποια βλάβη. 
(ακόμα LOL) 

Βέβαια σήμερα είστε πιο "ευαίσθητοι" εσείς οι νέοι , χάλασαν τα υλικά  :Razz:

----------


## spodos

> Βέβαια σήμερα είστε πιο "ευαίσθητοι" εσείς οι νέοι , χάλασαν τα υλικά


φαίνεται πως για κάποιο λόγο αυτό ισχύει δυστυχώς  :Sad: 
τι να κάνουμε όμως.. είμαστε πιο έξυπνοι εμείς οι νέοι!  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> τι να κάνουμε όμως.. είμαστε πιο έξυπνοι εμείς οι νέοι!


Μακάρι. Επέτρεψέ μου όμως να αμφιβάλλω μιας και λόγω επαγγέλματος εργάζομαι αποκλειστικά με νέους...  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

Off Topic


		Οι επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας πάνω στον Νικαετό είναι ευεργετικές.

*Spoiler:*




			Ο βαθμός ευφυίας του ανέβηκε.
Έτσι έγινε θετικός. :Twisted Evil: 





Ειδικά στον Νικαετό και πολλούς άλλους σαν αυτόν δεν έχει αρνητικές επιδράσεις.  :Thinking: 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως σε όλους συμβαίνει έτσι.
Παράδειγμα μια φίλη μου που μένει κοντά σε πυλώνα της ΔΕΗ. Έπαθε καρκίνο και πέθανε. 
Κοντά σε μια κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας 10 άτομα πέθαναν από  όγκους.




> Δελτίο Τύπου: Περιπτώσεις κακοηθών όγκων σε ακτίνα 40μ από σταθμό βάσης Τερπάνδρου 7 Νέος Κόσμος. Η κεραία λειτουργεί από το 1993. Πρόσφατα ανανεώθηκε το συμβόλαιο. Η κεραία ήταν και είναι παράνομη. Μετά από αγώνες μηνών, τελικά ο δήμος Αθηναίων 2047/26-5-2006 αποφάσισε να ανακαλέσει την άδεια τοποθέτησης. 
> Μέχρι τώρα υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω καταγεγραμμένες περιπτώσεις.
> Τσατσούλη Αθηνά 	ετών 36  	Λευχαιμία 	απεβίωσε 2000 	Θ.Γεωμέτρου 13-15
> Τσατσούλη Ελένη 	ετών 60 	καρκίνος λεμφαδένων 	απεβίωσε 1999 	Θ.Γεωμέτρου 13-15
> Χριστοδουλάκου Ευαγγελία 	ετών 54 	λευχαιμία 	απεβίωσε 2005 	Ευδόξου 11
> Μανούσου 	ετών 50 	όγκος στο κεφάλι 		Ευδόξου 11
> Παπαδιαμαντοπούλου Βάσια 	ετών 60 	λευχαιμία 		Ευδόξου 4
> Τομαρά Δέσποινα 		λευχαιμία 		Θ.Γεωμέτρου 10
> Στασινού Δέσποινα 	ετών 60 	λευχαιμία 	απεβίωσε 1996 	Θ.Γεωμέτρου 13-15
> ...


Μην βιαστείτε να πείτε πως σπέρνω φοβίες, γιατί ο Νικαετός δίνει ένα μόνο παράδειγμα ( τον εαυτό του, αλλά ακόμα και τώρα δεν ξέρει αν έχει επηρεαστεί ).
Αν θέλετε να τον ακολουθήσετε όμως πρέπει να καπνίσετε και εις 4 πακέτα τσιγάρα.  :Whistle: 

Κανείς δεν είπε πως πρέπει να σταματήσουν αύριο όλες οι εκπομπές ακτινοβολίας.
Χάος θα είχαμε (χωρίς τηλεόραση ειδικά!). Απλά συνετή αποφυγή. 
πχ. 
να μην ενεργοποιούμε το wifi εφόσον δεν το χρειαζόμαστε
να μην μιλάμε με το κινητό παρά μόνο όταν είναι αναπόφευκτο και για πολύ λίγο
να μην κοιμόμαστε κάτω από τον πίνακα του ηλεκτρικού
να μην ανοίγουμε την πόρτα του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων πριν τον σβήσουμε. Να μην αγοράζουμε φθηνούς φούρνους ή καλύτερα να μην αγοράσουμε, ας χρησιμοποιήσουμε κανονικό φούρνο ή άλλο μέσο

γενικά* να αποφεύγουμε τις πηγές ακτινοβολίας* και ειδικά εκείνες που λειτουργούν συνέχεια

----------


## Theodore41

http://emf.mercola.com/sites/emf/arc...hazardous.aspx

----------


## arak

Παιδια σε μενα το router ειναι ουτε μισο μετρο απο το πισι που καθμοαι(το εχω για αλλο πισι).Κινδυνευω?

----------


## manosdoc

> Παιδια σε μενα το router ειναι ουτε μισο μετρο απο το πισι που καθμοαι(το εχω για αλλο πισι).Κινδυνευω?


Προλαβαίνεις που δεν προλαβαίνεις...  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Οι επιδράσεις της ακτινοβολίας πάνω στον Νικαετό είναι ευεργετικές.
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αφενός μεν, αυτό δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με το ασύρματο ίντερνετ, αφετέρου δε αν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο θα είχαν απαγορευτεί ΟΛΕΣ οι κεραίες κινητής ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ. 

Τελικά όντως πρέπει να κάθεσαι ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από οτιδήποτε εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία. (ΚΑΙ από το καλοριφέρ λέμεεεεε)  :Razz:

----------


## arak

> Προλαβαίνεις που δεν προλαβαίνεις...


ρε συ απαντα σοβαρα, please!

----------


## manosdoc

> ρε συ απαντα σοβαρα, please!


Όχι, δεν έχεις κανένα λόγο να ανησυχείς.

----------


## konenas

> Αφενός μεν, αυτό δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με το ασύρματο ίντερνετ, αφετέρου δε αν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο θα είχαν απαγορευτεί ΟΛΕΣ οι κεραίες κινητής ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ. 
> 
> Τελικά όντως πρέπει να κάθεσαι ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από οτιδήποτε εκπέμπει ακτινοβολία. (ΚΑΙ από το καλοριφέρ λέμεεεεε)


Αγαπητέ Νικαετέ
«Ουδείς άσφαλτος». Οι απαγορεύσεις και οι προειδοποιήσεις αργούν να έρθουν. Παραδείγματα πολλά. Αρχές του 20 αιώνα έβγαζαν ακτινογραφίες οι πλούσιες κυρίες μέχρι που κατάλαβαν πως πέθαιναν από αυτή την αιτία. 

Ο αμίαντος και το ντιντιτι είναι παραδείγματα που οι επιστήμονες έλεγαν ότι είναι το μέλλον, αλλά δεν έχουν ούτε παρόν. Βέβαια στις υποανάπτυκτες χώρες τα χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα.

Το κάπνισμα και η συγκάλυψη που έχει γίνει εξαιτίας του κέρδους μας δείχνουν ότι οι εταιρίες όταν έχουν συμφέροντα δεν απαγορεύουν τίποτα. Ακόμα και σήμερα σε υποανάπτυκτες χώρες σαν την δική μας συνεχίζεται.

Οι διάφοροι ιοί φάνηκε ότι δημιουργήθηκαν από εργαστήρια για να κερδίσουν κάποιοι.

Αυτό έλειπε να απαγορεύσουν τις κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας στις υπανάπτυκτες χώρες.

Οι κάθε χώρα βάζει όρια. Τις αναπτυγμένες τις βλέπουμε. 
πχ Αυστρία - Ελβετία 0,1, Τορόντο 6, Ιταλία - Ρωσία 10, Ελλάδα 315μW/cm2
Γιατί έχουν τέτοιες διαφορές; Ο καθένας ας βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.
Βέβαια εδώ δεν χρειάζεται μόνο νόμος που να κρατά χαμηλά τα όρια. Πάνω από το 70% των κεραιών *είναι παράνομες* σαν αυτή http://indy.gr/resolveuid/6c6114508e...b3/image_large
Δες και πως συμπεριφέρεται το κράτος και οι «ανεξάρτητες» αρχές: http://www.dsi.gr/antennas/images/eaeeeett.gif (Από ΤΑ ΝΕΑ)
Το ότι δεν έχουμε *τρανταχτά στοιχεία* εναντίον των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν σημαίνει πως είναι αθώες.


Δεν σχολιάζω το καλοριφέρ. Φτάνει η προηγούμενη δήλωσή σου, όταν καπνίζεις 4 πακέτα τσιγάρα δεν δικαιούσαι να μιλάς, ειδικά για πρόληψη και για υγεία. Είσαι ένα φαινόμενο. Μια εξαίρεση στον κανόνα.

Ένας συγγενής μου πέθανε στα 97, κάπνιζε 4 πακέτα τσιγάρα την ημέρα, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τα τσιγάρα προσδίδουν μακροζωία. Μπορεί αν δεν κάπνιζε να ζούσε μέχρι τα 127.

Κάπνιζε, πίνε, στάσου μπροστά από ανοιχτό φούρνο μικροκυμάτων, μίλα με τις ώρες στο κινητό, βάλε μια κεραία απέναντι απ' το σπίτι σου. Δεν έχεις ανάγκη τίποτα. :Clap:

----------


## APOL904

κύριοι καλημέρα σας ... 
απλά και σύντομα σας λέω ότι οτιδήποτε εκπέμπει πάνω από 500 μεγακύκλους είναι επικίνδυνα καρκινογόνο .και ο χρόνος επηρεασμού ,όσο ανεβαίνει η συχνότητα ανεβαίνει και ο παράγοντας επηρεασμού ακτινοβολίας. Όχι ότι οι χαμηλότερες συχνότητες είναι ακίνδυνες. κάθε άλλο. Απλά λόγο συχνότητας τα ποσοστά επικινδυνότητες χαμηλώνουν .. παράδειγμα η συχνότητα των 500- 1600 χιλιοκύκλων ΑΜ είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνες  ΜΕ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 10 ΚΙΛΟΒΑΤ,, τα μόνα συμπτώματα είναι ελαφρά ζαλάδα σε παρατεταμένη έκθεση  
κινητή τηλεφωνία έχει τα πρωτεία  930 – 1800 μέγα Χερτζ.. λόγο εγγύτητας σε κατοικημένες περιοχές.. 
Οι Κόμβοι κινητής τηλεφωνίας είναι ακόμη πιο επικίνδυνοι  ,διότι χρησιμοποιούνται λινκ συζεύξεων σε πολύ υψηλές συχνότητες..πχ από 14 GHZ μέχρι 24 GHZ ,δηλαδή όσοι είναι στην ευθεία των  κατόπτρων ,έχουν εξασφάλιση σύντομη επαφή πρώτου τύπου  με τις ρίζες διαφόρων χορταρικών ,ο νοών νοείτω,
 συμπτώματα  καρκίνος οστών , καλπάζουσα λευχαιμία  είναι τα συνηθεστέρα..
ραδιοφωνία στα φμ Και τηλεόραση  λόγο μεγάλου συγκεντρωμένου ποσοστού ακτινοβολίας από κατευθυνόμενες κεραίες και πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ  , Ο Υμηττός είχε φτάσει πριν 10 χρόνια σε συγκεντρωτικά ποσοστά του τερρα βατ. από τις ανεξέλεγκτες  εγκαταστάσεις πειρατικών και νόμιμων ραδιοτηλεοπτικών σταθμών .. ο βαθμός επικινδυνότητας ποικίλει λόγο απόστασης περιοχών από κεραίες. Η επιλογή της Πάρνηθας σαν κέντρο εκπομπών δεν ήταν τυχαία ,αλλά προσέκρουσε στα συμφέροντα των καλανάρχων ράδιοφονιάδων, και δόθηκε η λύση με χαμήλωμα των πομπών έως και 1 κιλοβάτ έκαστος ,από 60 κιλοβάτ που ήταν, και μάζεμα όλων των πειρατικών , 
WI FI internet ,  2.400 GHZ 
Ορισμένα ροοτερ που κάποιοι έξυπνοι θεωρούν κατόρθωμα να τα ξεκλειδώνουν  από το 100 mw που είναι ρυθμισμένα και να τα ανεβάζουν σχεδον σε 4 watt (Ορισμένα ροοτερ έχουν την δυνατότητα αυτή )τότε είναι άξιοι της τύχης τους και των δικών τους που κατοικούν μαζί τους ,εδώ οι απόψεις διίστανται λόγο χαμηλής ισχύος που θεωρείτε ακίνδυνη, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι και τα 100 mw είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνα λόγο στενού χώρου  (οικία) και αλλεπαλλήλων ανακλάσεων  της ακτινοβολίας  στον χώρο.. διότι 100 μW  από το ροοτερ και 100 mw από την κάρτα στον υπολογιστή  = 200 mwαττ σε κλειστό χώρο ,και μάλιστα πολλοί έχουν και 3 υπολογιστές στον ίδιο χώρο σε έστω διαφορετικά δωμάτια. δηλαδή  σχεδόν μισό watt  σε κλειστό χώρο..συμπτώματα ..ζαλάδες πονοκέφαλοι και πολύ αργότερα μακροχρόνια προβλήματα υγείας αρκετά σοβαρά…… όλα εξαρτώνται από την χρήση τους ,και πόσο εκτιθέμεθα στην ακτινοβολία ,
Η παρατεταμένη έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία οιαδήποτε μορφής δεν κάνει καλό… και ειδικά σε μικρά παιδιά που δεν έχει σταθεροποιηθεί το ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα τους ..
Και προσοχή στους (επιστήμονες)των εταιριών που βγαίνουν στο γυαλί να μας πείσουν ότι όλα είναι καλά καμωμένα ,,λένε τις μισές αλήθειες, ο Δημόκριτος και οι επιστήμονες του κατά καιρούς ,άλλα λέγουν …………………………..

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω,εχω γραψει παλια,αλλα βεβαια,οποιοι θελουν το λαμβανουν υπ οψιν,οτι στην περιπτωση γνωστης μου κοπελας,που λογω εργασιας,δουλευε πλυ με το κινητο,αρχισαν να υπαρχουν περιεργοι πονολεφαλοι,και στη συνεχεια απωλεια μνημης.(Ηλικια 33 ετων).
Μολις της πηρα εγω ενα βλουτουθ και το εβαλε,οι πονοκεφαλοι,σταματησαν μαχαιρι,και μετα απο πολυ λιγες ημερες,η μνημη,επανηλθε.
Τι χρειαν λοιπον εχομεν αλλων μαρτυρων και θεωριων,οταν εχω το παραδειγμα,απο ατομο με ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις και Παιδεια;(Πτυχιουχος Χημικου+υποτροφια ΙΚΥ + MSc απο την Αγγλια).

----------


## VANDAMME

Εγω λειτουργω 3 χρονια λαπτοπ με wi fi !  Το χω το ρουτερ στο αλλο δωματιο !   Και ειμαι περδικι ! Ως τωρα ειμαι φυσιολογικος ! Αν μεταλαχθω τοτε θα το καταλαβετε ! Θα πρωταγωνιστω στο Resident evil 4 !!!!!!

----------


## Theodore41

Kai ο μακαριτης ο διπλανος μου ψιλικατζης,οταν του ελεγα,Γιωργο,κοψε το τσιγαρο,γελαγε και με κοροιδευε.Ειμαι καλα ελεγε.
Μεχρι που επαψε να ειναι.
Και επαθε ολες τις ασθενειες του τσιγαρου,με τη σειρα.
Και εμφραγμα,1ο,και 2ο,με ανακοπη,και βουλωμενεςλαγονιες  αρτηριες,και τελικα καρκινο στον πνευμονα.Που τον σκοτωσε τελικα.
Για να τα λεμε ολα.

----------


## Sebu

> Βέβαια σήμερα είστε πιο "ευαίσθητοι" εσείς οι νέοι , χάλασαν τα υλικά




Off Topic


		Εσεις οι "παπουδες" τα βαλατε τα υλικα για ν βγουμε εμεις  :Razz:

----------


## minoras

Τελικα υπαρχει επισημο επιστημονικο εγγραφο που να αποδεικνυει οτι το wifi στα σπιτια μας δεν ειναι βλαβερο?Εψαξα στο google αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι!

Οχι τπτ αλλο,αλλα ανοιγεις το wifi και πιανεις και αλλα 10 με 15 γυρω σου με καλο σημα!

Ψητοι γινομαστε δηλαδη??

----------


## mob

Δεν υπάρχει καμία επιστημονική ανακοίνωση, εξ όσων γνωρίζω, ούτε καμία ευρωπαϊκή οδηγία.

----------


## minoras

τι να κρατησω τελικα απο ολο το thread?

γτ γραφονται πολλες γνωμες και εχω ανησυχησει!

----------


## konenas

Προσέχω για να έχω.

----------


## minoras

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα!

ενας τοιχος ειναι αρκετος για να κοψει την ισχυ του σηματος?

δεν εχω το ρουτερ πανω απο το κεφαλι μου αλλα ουτε και εξω στο μπαλκονι!

ενα δωματιο μας χωριζει..

----------


## konenas

> ενας τοιχος ειναι αρκετος για να κοψει την ισχυ του σηματος?


Όχι πολύ.

----------


## alefgr

Ίσως αν κάρφωνες στον τοίχο και ένα φύλο μολύβδου πάχους τουλάχιστον 3mm, να ήσουν πιό ασφαλής...  :Whistle:

----------


## konenas

τότε σίγουρα όμως υπάρχουν στην αγορά και ειδικά πλέγματα με 99,99% ασφάλεια
Πάντως για το wifi δεν θα τα χρειαστείς 
Οι κεραίες της κινητής είναι 500 φορές πιο επικίνδυνες όταν είναι σχετικά κοντά και το κινητό 1000 φορές. 
Καλύτερα να μην μιλάς στο κινητό και να έχεις wifi. Μην βάζεις το λαπτοπ στα λαπς όμως.  :Wink: 

Α! το τσιμέντο είναι διαπερατό 99%

----------


## minoras

μη βαζεις το λαπτοπ στα λαπς??

τι εννοεις φιλε?

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ίσως αν κάρφωνες στον τοίχο και ένα φύλο μολύβδου πάχους τουλάχιστον 3mm, να ήσουν πιό ασφαλής...


Και χωρίς ασύρματη πρόσβαση επίσης  :Razz: 




> μη βαζεις το λαπτοπ στα λαπς??
> 
> τι εννοεις φιλε?


Μην το βάζεις στα γόνατά σου γιατί κινδυνεύει το γένος  :Wink:

----------


## kostas007

> Τελικα υπαρχει επισημο επιστημονικο εγγραφο που να αποδεικνυει οτι το wifi στα σπιτια μας δεν ειναι βλαβερο?Εψαξα στο google αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι!
> 
> Οχι τπτ αλλο,αλλα ανοιγεις το wifi και πιανεις και αλλα 10 με 15 γυρω σου με καλο σημα!
> 
> Ψητοι γινομαστε δηλαδη??


με 100mw δε νομιζω.
οταν εισαι στον ηλιο απορροφας 100πλασια ισχυ/ενεργεια.

----------


## mob

> ...Μην το βάζεις στα γόνατά σου γιατί κινδυνεύει το γένος


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά οφείλετε περισσότερο στη θερμοκρασία και δεν έχει μόνιμα αποτελέσματα  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

> με 100mw δε νομιζω.
> οταν εισαι στον ηλιο απορροφας 100πλασια ισχυ/ενεργεια.


Είπαμε υπάρχουν *θερμικές* και *μη θερμικές* επιδράσεις.
Οι πρώτες είναι αμελητέες, για τις δεύτερες αποδεικνύεται όλο και από περισσότερους ότι είναι επιβλαβείς για την υγεία μας.

----------


## mob

Κινδυνολογείς, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πόρισμα ή δημοσιευμένη μελέτη που να αναφέρετε σχετικά.

----------


## alefgr

> Κινδυνολογείς, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πόρισμα ή δημοσιευμένη μελέτη που να αναφέρετε σχετικά.


Γιατί... Πρώτη φορά είναι...  :Whistle:

----------


## stelar1

Το προσέχω για να έχω τα λέει όλα. Αν δεν γίνεται αλλιώς χρησιμοποιείς wifi, αλλά αν το χρησιμοποιείς για να είσαι wire-free 1 μέτρο παραπέρα, τότε ξανασκέψου το!

----------


## minoras

> Αυτό είναι αλήθεια, αλλά οφείλετε περισσότερο στη θερμοκρασία και δεν έχει μόνιμα αποτελέσματα



αυτο με τη θερμοκρασια πιστευω ισχυει για τους σεφ.εχει αποδειχτει οτι εχουν προβλημα λογω κουζινας(μειωμενη κινητικοτητα αν θυμαμαι καλα ή και αδυναμια).τωρα το κακομοιρο το λαπτοπ δε ζεματαει κιολας!τουλαχιστον το δικο μου!

----------


## mob

> αυτο με τη θερμοκρασια πιστευω ισχυει για τους σεφ.εχει αποδειχτει οτι εχουν προβλημα λογω κουζινας(μειωμενη κινητικοτητα αν θυμαμαι καλα ή και αδυναμια).τωρα το κακομοιρο το λαπτοπ δε ζεματαει κιολας!τουλαχιστον το δικο μου!


Θα το κάνουμε σουρεάλ το νήμα  :Laughing:  αλλά η φύση έχει προνοήσει, αυτό είναι ο λόγος του εξωτερικού container σε όλα τα θηλαστικά, πόσο ποιο sic να το γράψω  :Laughing:

----------


## minoras

εχω πειστει οτι για τοσο κακο που κανει δεν αξιζει να μην εχεις ενα καλωδιακι μεσα στα ποδια σου αλλα μπορει να παθεις αλλο κακο μετα,οπως πχ να φας καμια σουπα Indoors  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

( :Thinking: θα χασω σε αποδοση με το καλωδιο???)

----------


## mob

Εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο χρήσης  :Razz:

----------


## minoras

πλοηγηση στο δικτυο-downloading..

δε ξερω τι κανεις εσυ με ενα καλωδιο και ενα router.... :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## mob

Σε πειράζω  :Wink:  μη προβληματίζεσαι τόσο πολύ, προσωπικά με βολεύει το wifi το έχω ανοιχτό όταν έχω συνδεδεμένο το laptop και το κλείνω όταν δε το χρειάζομαι.

----------


## Gio Alex

Το θέμα είναι πως (όπως για σχεδόν όλες τις νέες τεχνολογίες) θα χρειαστούν αρκετά χρόνια ερευνών για να υπάρξει μετρήσιμο και αξιόπιστο τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Μέχρι τότε όλοι θα τρώμε την ακτινοβολία χωρίς να ξέρουμε αν (και πόσο) επικίνδυνη είναι... Οπότε, προσέχουμε για να έχουμε...

----------


## minoras

αυτο ειναι απαραδεκτο κατα την αποψη μου!

αφου καθε παροχος πλεον μας κανει δωρο το ασυρματο router με την ενεργοποιηση μιας νεας συνδεσης,θα πρεπει να πιεσει τις εταιριες κατασκευης των συσκευων ή να μεριμνησει ο ιδιος ο παροχος,για την αναγραφη στο μανουαλ του δεικτη ακτινοβολιας που εκπεμπει η συσκευη!

Εγω παντως ξαναεμφανισα τις προεκτασεις και εκλεισα το wifi!ηδη των γειτονων η ακτινοβολια μου αρκει :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι απαράδεκτο και δεν είναι θέμα των παρόχων. Υπάρχουν πρότυπα που πρέπει να ακολουθούν οι κατασκευαστές και να πληρούν οι συσκευές που εισάγονται.

Αν ο καταναλωτής θεωρεί ότι αυτά τα πρότυπα δεν είναι σωστά τότε ας μην χρησιμοποιεί τα προϊόντα.

----------


## minoras

ο πελατης εχει παντα δικιο ομως!και αν εγω ζητησω να μαθω τιμες απο την ακτινοβολια του router δε θα ξερουν να μου πουν!

σε περιπτωση που εχουν ομως την απαντηση γτ δε τη γραφουν στο manual?

και αν συμφωνα με τις ευρωπαικες προδιαγραφες τα routers ειναι ok τοτε ποιες ειναι αυτες οι προδιαγραφες???γτ πολλοι εχουν πονοκεφαλο απο τα μικρα αυτα κουτακια που δηθεν πληρουν τις απαιτουμενες προδιαγραφες ασφαλειας..

----------


## emeliss

Τις προδιαγραφές μπορείς να τις βρεις, είτε πληρώνοντας, είτε όχι. Άντε και τις έχεις. Τι θα καταλάβεις; Απολύτως τίποτα.

Αν έχεις αμφιβολίες για την χρήση τους απλά μην τις χρησιμοποιείς και καθάρισες. So simple.

----------


## konenas

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι απαράδεκτο και δεν είναι θέμα των παρόχων. Υπάρχουν πρότυπα που πρέπει να ακολουθούν οι κατασκευαστές και να πληρούν οι συσκευές που εισάγονται.
> 
> Αν ο καταναλωτής θεωρεί ότι αυτά τα πρότυπα δεν είναι σωστά τότε ας μην χρησιμοποιεί τα προϊόντα.


Φταίει ο καταναλωτής. :Thinking: 
Φταίει το θύμα. :Thinking: 
Μωρέ μπράβο ... :Worthy: 

Έτος 2120, αγοράζει η Μαρία το κόνεψ και αφού ψάξει τον οδηγό χειρισμού, πηγαίνει στο διαδίκτυο και βρίσκει τον δείκτη ΣΑΡ :Razz: 
Τότε καταλαβαίνει ότι ξεπερνά τα όρια που της πρότεινε ο γιατρός της και επιστρέφει το κόνεψ στον ΠΟΤΕ
Ο ΠΟΤΕ της απαντά πως στο συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψε δεν είχε δηλώσει σωστά το όριο και δεν μπορεί να το επιστρέψει.

----------


## emeliss

Καταρχήν αν είναι θύμα ή όχι σηκώνει συζήτηση. Όταν έχεις όμως μία συσκευή που λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα και την νομοθεσία και εσύ έχεις αμφιβολίες για τις επιπτώσεις τότε μην την χρησιμοποιείς. Ανεξάρτητα από το αν οι αμφιβολίες έχουν ή όχι βάση.

Δεν υπάρχει φταίξιμο για κάτι ώστε να φταίει ο καταναλωτής. Δεν θες wifi; Μην το χρησιμοποιείς. Μην το αγοράζεις.

----------


## konenas

Τα πρότυπα και τις νομοθεσίες τα φτιάχνουν άνθρωποι που κάνουν λάθη και σε κάποια χρόνια τα αλλάζουν...

----------


## emeliss

Φυσικά. Η λύση είναι απλή. Μείνε μακρυά τους αν έχεις αμφιβολίες. Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς τα ρέστα όμως από τους μεταπωλητές.

----------


## Gio Alex

> Φυσικά. Η λύση είναι απλή. Μείνε μακρυά τους αν έχεις αμφιβολίες. Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς τα ρέστα όμως από τους μεταπωλητές.


Από τα 15 ασύρματα που υπάρχουν στην γειτονιά μου πως θα μείνω μακρυά?

----------


## uncharted

> Από τα 15 ασύρματα που υπάρχουν στην γειτονιά μου πως θα μείνω μακρυά?




ετοιμος! (και εσυ και το ζωντανο -αν εχεις-)  :One thumb up:

----------


## cmaniac

> Φυσικά. Η λύση είναι απλή. Μείνε μακρυά τους αν έχεις αμφιβολίες. Δεν μπορείς να ζητάς τα ρέστα όμως από τους μεταπωλητές.


Προσυπογραφω.

Το ποσα πραγματα μπορουν να βλαψουν την υγεια δεν ειναι πραγμα για συζητηση, απλα δεν καταληγει πουθενα.

Για να επωφεληθεις απο κατι πρεπει να ξερεις που ειναι τα ορια του. Βρες απειρα παραδειγματα απο τη ζωη, το να αναφερω μερικα δεν ειναι μια διαδικασια που θα ωφελησει σε κατι..

Απλα ορισμενοι ανθρωποι ριχνουν την δικη τους ανικανοτητα να ζυγισουν τα πραγματα σε αλλους..

........Auto merged post: cmaniac πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Από τα 15 ασύρματα που υπάρχουν στην γειτονιά μου πως θα μείνω μακρυά?


http://www.jeddaniels.com/wp-content/faraday_cage.jpg

----------


## konenas

Αν δεν κατάλαβες καλά...
Ο «φιλόσοφος» είπε να μην ασχολείσαι. Να κάνεις γιόγκα και να κλειστείς σε κελί. Για παράδειγμα, ο Χουντίνι τα κατάφερε. Ο ίδιος τα κατάφερε μετά από 20 χρόνια διαλογισμό.
Ο «ειδικός» είπε να πετάξεις το δικό σου και να πας να πετάξεις όλα τα wifi των γειτόνων. 
Οι εταιρίες λένε δεν βλάπτει, ούτε το κινητό ούτε οι σταθμοί βάσης κινητών, ούτε το wifi.
Το κράτος σου λέει, προστατέψου. Δεν έχω πάρει εντολές για αυτό το θέμα ακόμα. Ασχολούμαι με άλλα σοβαρότερα θέματα.
Η ΕΕ έχει υιοθετήσει τις προδιαγραφές των ΗΠΑ. ( Μαζί με το ΔΝΤ άραγε; )

Πίστεψέ τους. Έχουν δίκιο. Είναι *οι* ειδήμονες.  :Whistle: 

Όλοι αγοράζουν πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και τους δίνουν υποχρεωτικά σχεδόν το μόντεμ με προρυθμισμένο το wifi.

----------


## emeliss

> Από τα 15 ασύρματα που υπάρχουν στην γειτονιά μου πως θα μείνω μακρυά?


Τα 15 ασύρματα της γειτονιάς σου όταν φτάνουν σε σένα είναι πολύ κουρασμένα για να ασχοληθούν μαζί σου.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όλοι αγοράζουν πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και τους δίνουν υποχρεωτικά σχεδόν το μόντεμ με προρυθμισμένο το wifi.


Όσοι έχουν ανησυχίες στο adslgr.com μπορούν πάνε στις αγγελίες και να ζητήσουν ανταλλαγή του ασύρματου ρούτερ τους με ένα απλό. Σε μερικά λεπτά θα έχουν καμιά 10αριά προσφορές. Λύσεις υπάρχουν δεκάδες. Το να συζητάνε στον αέρα "ειδικοί", "φιλόσοφοι" και "πρωτάκια" χωρίς να γίνεται ούτε μία ενέργεια δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.

----------


## anon

> Από τα 15 ασύρματα που υπάρχουν στην γειτονιά μου πως θα μείνω μακρυά?


Απλό και εύκολο, αν και θα σου κοστίσει λιγουλάκι.... Κάνεις το σπίτι σου κλωβό Faraday

----------


## satiros

ειναι γνωστο οτι οποιουδηποτε ειδους ακτινοβολιες ειναι με ερωτηματικο στο θεμα τι μπορει να προκαλουν στον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο .
ολες ομως !!!!!! ακομα και ο ηλιος και το καλωδιο της δεη που περναει διπλα απο το κρεβατι σας αλλα και το wifi διπλανου το ραδιοφωνο τηελοραση οτιδηποτε ηλεκτρομαγνητικο
ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ
απο εκει και περα η ενταση και οι ωρες εκθεσης παιζουν ρολο
Οποιος φοβαται λοιπον και μαλιστα οι υποχονδριοι που εχουν και πονοκεφαλο και αλλα συπτωματα 
να κρυφτει σε μια σπηλια και να κλεισει την πορτα 
Οποιος βγαλει καρκινο ακομα και εγω να ειμαι απλα δεν μπορει να προσαρμοσθει στο περιβαλλον του σημερα ειναι αποτυχημενος ως dna γιατι ουτε η τηελοραση ουτε το ραδιοφωνο ουτε η κινητη wifi θα σταματησουν το  καταλαβαμε αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ωραια ληψη μετρων ναι να υπαρχουν σταθμες!!??? σωστα ?
ναι να υπαρχουν μακαρι να ξεραμε τις σωστες ομως 
σας χαιρετω 
επιπλεον προτεινω στολες μολυβδου (λιγο βαριες αλλα θα κανετε 4κεφαλους )

ζηστε το σημερα 
γελαστε με τα λαθη σας 
γελατε 
ασκηθητε 
φατε υγιεινα
ερωτευθητε 
και να ειστε θετικοι ανθρωποι 
σιγουρα θα ζησετε παραπανω και καλυτερα 

φιλικα 
σατυρος :Respekt:

----------


## alefgr

> ...Οποιος βγαλει καρκινο ακομα και εγω να ειμαι απλα δεν μπορει να προσαρμοσθει στο περιβαλλον του σημερα ειναι *αποτυχημενος ως dna* γιατι ουτε η τηελοραση ουτε το ραδιοφωνο ουτε η κινητη wifi θα σταματησουν το  καταλαβαμε αυτο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Πολύ καλό!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## minoras

> Τις προδιαγραφές μπορείς να τις βρεις, είτε πληρώνοντας, είτε όχι. Άντε και τις έχεις. Τι θα καταλάβεις; Απολύτως τίποτα.
> 
> Αν έχεις αμφιβολίες για την χρήση τους απλά μην τις χρησιμοποιείς και καθάρισες. So simple.


oχι αντε και τις εχω γιατι πολυ απλα ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ!οπως και κανενας αλλος δεν εχει ασχοληθει με το θεμα προδιαγραφων!αυτο που θα καταλαβω αν τις βρω φιλε μου ειναι οτι θα αποκτησω ενα κριτηριο συμφωνα με το οποιο θα μπορω να διαλεξω ενα οχι και τοσο επιβλαβες για την υγεια μου ρουτερ..οσο για τους υπολοιπους λενε πηγαινε σε σπηλια κτπ ειναι μπαρουφες γεμιστες..καθενας μας εχει δικαιωμα στην τεχνολογια με ασφαλεια φυσικα..

αν αυτοι δεν εχουν προβλημα να καρκινιασουν εχω εγω..γι'άυτο και το ψαχνω λιγο ακουγοντας αποψεις και οχι ειρωνιες που ακουστηκαν εδω περα..αν δε γουσταρετε πολυ απλα μην απαντατε

----------


## nEC

τι σημαίνει το Poll?

"Ποια ή ποιες τεχνολογίες ευθύνονται αποδεδειγμένα για" 

για?

----------


## minoras

ναι αυτο μου εκανε και εμενα εντυπωση..πρεπει να λειπει ενα κομματι

----------


## nEC

και τι ψήφισαν 500 άτομα?

----------


## emeliss

> oχι αντε και τις εχω γιατι πολυ απλα ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ!οπως και κανενας αλλος δεν εχει ασχοληθει με το θεμα προδιαγραφων!αυτο που θα καταλαβω αν τις βρω φιλε μου ειναι οτι θα αποκτησω ενα κριτηριο συμφωνα με το οποιο θα μπορω να διαλεξω ενα οχι και τοσο επιβλαβες για την υγεια μου ρουτερ..


Κάποιες είναι με πληρωμή. Τα δωρεάν κομμάτια θα τα βρεις νομίζω εδώ. Καλό διάβασμα αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεις αν το πρότυπο είναι επιβλαβές για την υγεία σου.

----------


## minoras

δεν νομιζω οτι αυτα ειναι τα links για τις προδιαγραφες..

κάθε χρόνο αλλάζουν δηλαδη?

----------


## emeliss

Το βασικό είναι το 802.11. Φυσικά αυτό εξελίσσεται αλλιώς θα είχαμε μείνει στο 1Mbps όπως είχε πρωτοεμφανισθεί.

----------


## kostas007

εχει και διαφορα με την ισχυ αναλογα τα dbm

----------


## kapazo

Το τραγικο της υποθεσης ειναι πως ακομα και ο μολυβδος που υποτιθεται πως σε προστατευει απο την ακτινοβολια ειναι απο μονος του καρκινογονος οποτε δε γλιτωνεις απο πουθενα.Παντως εγω αποφευγω καθε ιδους ασυρματη συσκευη . πχ εχω κλειστο το wifi εχω αντικαταστησει το dect με ενα με χαμηλοτερη ακτινοβολια και ευτυχως δεν υπαρχουν wifi στη γειτονια. Το μονο κακο ειναι πως στο σπιτι εχω αρκετα ασθενες σημα και το κινητο εχει απο μια εως καμια μπαρα σηματος. αλαετε αν βαλω ενα repeater να μειωσω λιγο την ακτινοβολια; (ναι μεν θα εχω αυτην απο το repeaτer αλλα γλιτωνο αυτη του κινητου)

----------


## Theodore41

> Το τραγικο της υποθεσης ειναι πως ακομα και ο μολυβδος που υποτιθεται πως σε προστατευει απο την ακτινοβολια ειναι απο μονος του καρκινογονος οποτε δε γλιτωνεις απο πουθενα.Παντως εγω αποφευγω καθε ιδους ασυρματη συσκευη . πχ εχω κλειστο το wifi εχω αντικαταστησει το dect με ενα με χαμηλοτερη ακτινοβολια και ευτυχως δεν υπαρχουν wifi στη γειτονια. Το μονο κακο ειναι πως στο σπιτι εχω αρκετα ασθενες σημα και το κινητο εχει απο μια εως καμια μπαρα σηματος. αλαετε αν βαλω ενα repeater να μειωσω λιγο την ακτινοβολια; (ναι μεν θα εχω αυτην απο το repeaτer αλλα γλιτωνο αυτη του κινητου)


Για dect με μικρη ακτινοβολια,μονον τα eco της Siemens υπαρχουν,αυτα με το προθεμα Ε,πχ,εγω ειχα το Ε360,που ηταν μια χαρα τηλεφωνο,μεχρι που το αλλαξα,το χαρισα,και πηρα ενα μικροτερο,κι αυτο Ε.

----------


## konenas

> Το τραγικο της υποθεσης ειναι πως ακομα και ο μολυβδος που υποτιθεται πως σε προστατευει απο την ακτινοβολια ειναι απο μονος του καρκινογονος οποτε δε γλιτωνεις απο πουθενα.Παντως εγω αποφευγω καθε ιδους ασυρματη συσκευη . πχ εχω κλειστο το wifi εχω αντικαταστησει το dect με ενα με χαμηλοτερη ακτινοβολια και ευτυχως δεν υπαρχουν wifi στη γειτονια. Το μονο κακο ειναι πως στο σπιτι εχω αρκετα ασθενες σημα και το κινητο εχει απο μια εως καμια μπαρα σηματος. αλαετε αν βαλω ενα repeater να μειωσω λιγο την ακτινοβολια; (ναι μεν θα εχω αυτην απο το repeaτer αλλα γλιτωνο αυτη του κινητου)


Χρησιμοποίησε χαντσ φρι και δεν θα έχεις ούτε αυτή.

----------


## MNP-10

http://www.9news.com/news/article.as...0158&catid=339




> DENVER - As little as four hours of exposure to laptops with WiFi can damage sperm, according to a recent study by the American Society for Reproduction in Denver.
> 
> "This is the first scientific study showing that a laptop computer connected by WiFi may damage DNA and decrease sperm motility," Conrado Avendano, Research Director at the Nascentis Reproductive Medical Center in Argentina, stated in a news release Wednesday.
> 
> Avendano says if men are trying to have children, they should not work with a WiFi-enabled laptop near their lap, or should instead connect to the Internet using cables.
> 
> The issue, Avendano says, is the microwave radiation.
> 
> According to the group that did the study, a previous study on cell phones revealed that microwave radiation can decrease sperm quality. That led scientists to advise men to avoid carrying cell phones in their pants.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Δηλαδή τα laptop είναι και επίσημα μόνο ΓΚΟΜΕΝΙΣΤΙΚΑ  :ROFL:

----------


## ardi21

Προσφατα απεκτησα και 'γω ασυρματο router (γυρω στο 1 μετρο μακρυα απο το pc που καθομαι) και το εχω 24/7 ανοικτο γιατι μπαινω που και που με το κινητο και βαριεμαι να το ανοιγοκλεινω συνεχεια.

Απο την πρωτη μερα προβληματιστικα για το θεμα της ακτινοβολιας... Σε πρωτη φαση σκεφτομαι να το κλεινω το βραδυ που ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι αχρηστο (βεβαια η αποσταση με το κρεββατι ειναι 2 μετρα οποτε μειωνεται πολυ η ακτινοβολια).

Παντως για να βγουν ασφαλη συμπερασματα πρεπει να περασουν πολλα χρονια.

----------


## konenas

Πόσες αποδείξεις χρειάζεστε;
100, 1000, 10000;
Υπάρχουν αρκετές μελέτες που δείχνουν σχάση του DNA από ακτινοβολία.
Περισσότερο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται όταν είναι καθημερινή και συνεχής.
Τι πρέπει να περιμένουμε άλλο;
Άλλη μια ή δυο;

Για να βγαίνουν για το wifi μελέτες φανταστείτε τι γίνεται με τα κινητά.

----------


## Gio Alex

> Πόσες αποδείξεις χρειάζεστε;
> 100, 1000, 10000;
> Υπάρχουν αρκετές μελέτες που δείχνουν σχάση του DNA από ακτινοβολία.
> Περισσότερο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται όταν είναι καθημερινή και συνεχής.
> Τι πρέπει να περιμένουμε άλλο;
> Άλλη μια ή δυο;
> 
> Για να βγαίνουν για το wifi μελέτες φανταστείτε τι γίνεται με τα κινητά.


Η διαφορά όμως είναι στην διάρκεια έκθεσης. Ένα wifi στο σπίτι είναι 24/7 ανοιχτό. Στο κινητό πόση ώρα μιλάει κάποιος? Εγώ κατά μέσο όρο 2-3 λεπτά...

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ασχετο: Τα νέα τεχνολογικα πρότυπα του wifi και η μόδα του energy save, κατα μειώνουν τα ποσά ενέργειας/ακτινοβολίας των νέων wifi κεραιών σε σχέση με τα πρότυπα του 2002-3 που πρωτομαπίναν τα wifi στα σπίτια μας? Υπάρχει βελτίωση?.
Φυσικά αναφέρομαι κατα τις ώρες που οι χρήστες ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούν το Internet ή έχουν τον υπολογιστη τους κλειστό, αλλά το router δουλεύει.
Σε περίοδο αναμονής-stand by τι επίπεδο ακτινοβολίας εκπέμπουν σε σχέση με την λειτουργία εκπομπης? (μακάρι καθόλου)
Εμείς που χρησιμοποιούμε voip τηλεφωνία και δεν μπορούμε να κλείνουμε το router (εκτός ώρες ύπνου?) πόσο τελικά επιβαρυνόμαστε? Οσες ώρες απασχολούμε τον router η και το υππόλοιπο 24ωρο?


Πολλές νουμπερωτήσεις μαζί. :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Πόσες αποδείξεις χρειάζεστε;
> 100, 1000, 10000;
> Υπάρχουν αρκετές μελέτες που δείχνουν σχάση του DNA από ακτινοβολία.
> Περισσότερο πρόβλημα παρουσιάζεται όταν είναι καθημερινή και συνεχής.
> Τι πρέπει να περιμένουμε άλλο;
> Άλλη μια ή δυο;
> 
> Για να βγαίνουν για το wifi μελέτες φανταστείτε τι γίνεται με τα κινητά.



Σιγά μη δείχνουν και σχάση του πυρήνα. Καμία έρευνα δεν έχει αποδείξει οτιδήποτε. Όλες αναφέρονται στην έλλειψη αρκετού χρόνου ώστε να εξαχθούν ασφαλή συμπεράσματα. (Ο μόνος που τα έχει "καταφέρει" σε ελάχιστο χρόνο-παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία- είναι ο γνωστός έλληνας καθηγητής  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: )

----------


## opener

> Προσφατα απεκτησα και 'γω ασυρματο router (γυρω στο 1 μετρο μακρυα απο το pc που καθομαι) και το εχω 24/7 ανοικτο γιατι μπαινω που και που με το κινητο και βαριεμαι να το ανοιγοκλεινω συνεχεια.
> 
> Απο την πρωτη μερα προβληματιστικα για το θεμα της ακτινοβολιας... Σε πρωτη φαση σκεφτομαι να το κλεινω το βραδυ που ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι αχρηστο (βεβαια η αποσταση με το κρεββατι ειναι 2 μετρα οποτε μειωνεται πολυ η ακτινοβολια).
> 
> *Παντως για να βγουν ασφαλη συμπερασματα πρεπει να περασουν πολλα χρονια*.


Η δικη μου γνωμη, που την εχω ξαναγραψει ειναι:
"Και μεχρις να βγουν τα ασφαλη συμπερασματα, αποφευγω (οσο μπορω) να γινομαι εγω το πειραματοζωο."

----------


## nickreserved

> Η εγκατάσταση και χρήση ασύρματου δικτύου σε σταθερές συσκευές είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ. 
> 
> Επειδή κάποιος βαριέται να βάλει μερικά μέτρα καλώδιο γεμίζει το σπίτι με ασύρματες συσκευές που γεμίζουν με θόρυβο το φάσμα σε τοπικό επίπεδο και βεβαίως σύμφωνα με το άρθρο είναι και επίκίνδυνα για την υγεία.
> 
> Βύρων.


Η χρήση αυτοκινήτου που μολύνει το περιβάλλον είναι απαράδεκτη.
Όλοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε οικολογικά γαϊδούρια.

----------


## Theodore41

Εδω γελανε.Χα,χα,χα. :Clap:

----------


## konenas

> Η χρήση αυτοκινήτου που μολύνει το περιβάλλον είναι απαράδεκτη.
> Όλοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε οικολογικά γαϊδούρια.


Δεν είναι πιο εύκολο τα «γαϊδούρια» να χρησιμοποιούν οικολογικά αυτοκίνητα;  :Whistle:

----------


## Theodore41

Πλακα πλακα,να δεις οτι αυτοι που κοροιδευουν τωρα για γαιδουρια,θα τα πεταξουν πρωτοι τα καμαρια τους,(τα αυτοκινητα εννοω),οταν δεν θα τους φτανει ο μισθος τους,ουτε για να φανε...

----------


## makisvo

> Πλακα πλακα,να δεις οτι αυτοι που κοροιδευουν τωρα για γαιδουρια,θα τα πεταξουν πρωτοι τα καμαρια τους,(τα αυτοκινητα εννοω),οταν δεν θα τους φτανει ο μισθος τους,ουτε για να φανε...


Ναι,και τα Tαξί μπορούν να είναι κάπως έτσι:

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Mozart

και αν του βάλεις να σέρνει ένα κάρο γίνεται KTEΛ

----------


## makisvo

Έτσι :One thumb up:

----------


## konenas

Στο θέμα μας. Δεν είμαι τεχνόφοβος. 
Είμαι επιφυλακτικός με τις νέες τεχνολογίες και προσέχω για να έχω.
Δεν θα πάω να βάλω γουίντουζ7 επειδή τα λανσάρισε η Μ$ ή Άικάτι γιατί έχει το μήλο.

Βάζω δοκιμασμένες τεχνολογίες και περιμένω να δοκιμαστούν πρώτα από άλλους «χαζούς» για να τις χρησιμοποιήσω και να είμαι σίγουρος.

Είμαι όμως ερευνητής και θέλω να έχω τα καλύτερα.
Έχω μάθει λοιπόν πως τεχνολογικά θαύματα δεν υπάρχουν. Όσα βγαίνουν στην αγορά είναι γιατί πουλάνε. Είναι πιασάρικα. Δεν είναι όμως δοκιμασμένα σε όλους τους τομείς γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει ο χρόνος και η γνώση, αλλά ούτε και η μεγάλη διάθεση.
Όταν βγαίνει ένα προϊόν στην αγορά, βγαίνει επειδή δουλεύει στον τομέα του.

Τρία παραδείγματα:
1. όταν πρωτοβγήκαν οι ακτίνες Χ στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα, όλοι οι πλούσιοι έτρεχαν να «φωτογραφηθούν» και να έχουν μια φωτογραφία τους με τα χρυσαφικά τους και τα κόκκαλά τους!
2. Ακόμα όλες οι πλούσιες κυρίες τη δεκαετία του 60 έμπαιναν κάτω από τον «ψηστήρα» μαλλιών ώστε να κρατά το χτένισμά τους. Όταν είδαν πως αποκτούσαν όγκους τότε τους το είπαν. 
3. Τελικά το κάπνισμα ήταν «πάντα» σικ για τις κυρίες και ανδροπρεπές για τους κυρίους των. Οι έρευνες που έβγαιναν για τις βλαβερές επιπτώσεις πήγαιναν στα καλάθια των αχρήστων. Μέχρι που μια μέρα τα κράτη κατάλαβαν πως πληρώνουν περισσότερα σε νοσήλια από ότι κερδίζουν από φόρους των βιομηχανιών καπνού. Τότε άρχισε η αντίστροφη μέτρηση.
Στις πρώτες 2 περιπτώσεις το κράτος θα είχε κάνει την πάπια αλλά το έμαθαν επειδή κάποιος έκανε έρευνες. Στην 3η περίπτωση όμως τα κράτη είχαν μερίδιο ευθύνης. Πολιτικοί και δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι ήξεραν και δεν μίλαγαν γιατί τα έπαιρναν.
Αναλογίες υπάρχουν με την 3η περίπτωση και στα κεραιοσυστήματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Ακόμα όμως δεν έχουν τέτοιο κόστος που να δικαιολογεί την πράξη απόσυρσής τους. 

Τελικά λένε πως η τεχνολογία έχει βρει τη λύση. UHF κινητή τηλεφωνία. Απλά πρέπει να μεταφερθούμε σε ψηφιακή τηλεόραση.

Η αλλαγή συχνοτήτων μάλλον δεν είναι πανάκεια. Όλες οι πόλεις έχουν ένα πλέγμα συχνοτήτων πάνω απ' τα κεφάλια τους. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί οι πολίτες και αυτοί κάνουν ότι θέλουν. Υπάρχει ασυδοσία. Υπάρχει παρανομία. Το κέρδος τους είναι τεράστιο και δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν οι παράπλευρες απώλειες.

Αν δεν ενδιαφερθούμε εμείς για την υγεία μας, γιατί να το κάνουν αυτοί;

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ωραία τεκμηριωμένη απάντηση konenas.

Πάντα θα υπάρχουν οι χρήσιμοι ηλίθιοι για τις εταιρείες καταναλωτικών προιόντων.
Στην περίπτωση μας σχεδόν όλοι μς πρόθυμα γινόμαστε τέτοιοι γιατί  βλέπουμε όλους τους άλλους να συμμετάσχουν στο εκάστοτε πείραμα και λέμε "δε βαριέσαι, τόσοι που το κάνουνε τι πάθανε?" ή κυνικά "μια ζωή την έχουμε...".


Τα μικρά ασύρματα wifi δίκτυα θιγουν στιγμιάια ελάχιστα - μη ανιχνεύσιμα την υγεία εκατομμυρίων πολιτών με μικρής έντασης-ενέργειας  κύματα ΑΛΛΑ αθροιστικά και σε συνεχή 24ωρη βάση δεν ξέρουμε σε ποιο και πόσο βαθμό ούτε *κανείς* μπορεί να υπογράψει με εγγύηση για αυτό. 
Μόνο μετά από 50+ χρόνια από τώρα θα ξέρουμε τις αθροιστικές επιπτώσεις (και ιδίως για τα μικρά παιδιά που πλέον μεγαλώνουν σε ένα περιβάλλον ηλεκτρομαγνητικού θορύβου.)
 Μέχρι τότε ούτε οι πολίτες φυσικά θα θέλουν να στερηθούν τις τεχνολογικές ευκολίες, ούτε και οι κυβερνησεις να σαμποτάρουν την ανάπτυξη καθυστερώντας την υιοθέτηση των τεχνολογιών. Η μετατόπιση των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας στις UHF συχνότητες θα είναι μία θετική εξέλιξη για την υγεία όλων μας.

Μόνη λύση για τον νέας μορφής κοινωνικό πρόβληματισμό για τα ασύρματα δίκτυα αλλα και τις νέες τεχνολογίες γενικά είναι να είμαστε συγκρατημένοι και να βάζουμε μέτρο. Ούτε υπερπολικά αινθουσιώεις με ότι κεινούριο ούτε υπερβολικά διστακτικοί.
Η ορθή χρήση και αποφυγή αλόγιστων καταχρήσεων εκ μέρους των πολιτών και η ειλικρίνια εκ μέρους της επιστημονικής κοινότητας και των κυβερνήσεων (ακόμη κι αν βάζουν σε κίνδυνο αποκαλύψεων θέσεις εργασίας και οικονομικούς ρυθμούς ανάπτυξης). Διαφορετικά θα συνετιζόμαστε  μόνιμα εκ των υστέρων και κατόπιν εορτής...

----------


## Theodore41

Δυστυχως,οι ηλιθιοι,ειναι και ου με πεισεις,καν με πεισεις,και δεν αλλαζουν μυαλα,γιατι φοβουνται σαν το διαολο τις αλλαγες.
Τα ιδια και χειροτερα,δε γινονται και με το καπνισμα;

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Μόλις διάβασα το μύνημα μου.
Τιγκα στα ορθογραφικά αλλα πιστεύω βγάζει νόημα.

Αλλά με το δικό σου θοδωρή εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν βγάζω νόημα



> Δυστυχως,οι ηλιθιοι,ειναι και ου με πεισεις,καν με πεισεις,και δεν αλλαζουν μυαλα


Παροιμία είν αυτό το χρωματιστό ή βγήκε κατα λάθος από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα? :Thinking: 

Δεν χρειάζεται να φοβόμαστε τις αλλαγές και να συμπεριφερόμαστε σαν γέροι, ούτε και να τις υιοθετούμε άκριτα με ενθουσιασμό σαν μικρά παιδιά. 
Απλά πρέπει να βλέπουμε λίγο πιο σκεπτικά τις αλλαγές. Τουλάχιστον αυτό εννοούσα εγώ.

----------


## Theodore41

Απλως,οι εξυπνοι ανθρωποι,μολις πειστουν οτι κατι,κανει κακο στην υγεια τους,ειτε απο διαβασματα,ειτε απο διαφορα συμπτωματα,που βλεπουν στον ευτο τους,κανουν την αλλαγη,και δεν σερνονται μ αυτην,μεχρι που στο τελς,να παθπυν το κακο,που φωναζε οτι θια γινει,και να βαρανε την κεφαλα τους στον τοιχο,και να σκουζουν,λεγοντας,γιατι ρε γαμωτο σε μενα;Γιατι;
Παραδειγμα,θα πω ενα δικο μου.
Καπνιζα 40 τσιγαρα ημερησιως,με συνολικο χρονο καπνισματος,τα 15 χρονια.
Αρχισε ενα μικρο βηχαλακι,το μεσημερι,και καποιο "θαμπωμα" της φωνης,οποτε καταλαβα,οτι το καπνισμα εχει αρχισει να μου κανει ζημια.
Μολις το συνειδητοποιησα,δεν περιμενα να φτασω να μου κανει τον καρκινο,ή το ΧΑΠ μου και να τραβιεμαι,αλλα τοκοψα "μαχαιρι".Μια κι οξω.Απο 40,στο μηδεν,μεσα σε μια μερα.
Σκεφτηκα οτι αμα χαλαγε η φωνη μου,πως θα συνεχιζα να κανω το δασκαλο,που ηταν αυτο που ηξερα και μου αρεσε να κανω;
Η πλακα ειναι,οτι απο τοτε που εγινε αυτο,εδω και πααρα πολλα χρονια,δεν ξαναπεσα σε κρεββατι,με γριπη η κρυολογημα,ενω πρωτα,αυτο γινοταν καθε χρονο.Μα καθε χρονο,και μερικες φορες και δυο φορες.
Καποιος αλλος,δεν θα το εκανε αυτο,και θα κοροιδευε τον εαυτο του,μεχρι που καποιος γιατρος,κουνωντας το χερι του,θα του ελεγε την πικρη αληθεια.
Γιατι ομως,να επιτρεψω στο γιατρο,να μου καθορισει τη ζωη,και να μην το κανω απο μονος μου,απο τη στιγμη που βλεπω οτι κατι παει στραβα;
Εκει ειναι η ιστορια.

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Ευτυχώς η δυστυχώς το τσιγάρο καταλαβαίνεις τι κακό κάνει κι ας σε ενημερ'ώσει για τις μακροπρόθεσμες συνέπεις εποτέ.
Βήχας, φλέγματα, κιτριινίζουν τα δόντια, μειωμένη όρεξη, εξάρτηση...


Με την ασύρματη μετάδοση κυμάτων όμως δεν μπορέις να καταλάβεις βραχυπρόθεσμα αποτελεσματα. Ουτε καν μεσοπρόθεσμα. Απλά δεν γίνεται να καταλάβεις εμπειρικά την διαφορά με ή χωρίς ασύρματο wifi, ειδικά όταν μένεις σε πολυκατοικία που έχουν οι γείτονες...
Αν και δεν περιμένω σε καμία περίπτωση να προσβάλει την υγεία όσο το κάπνισμα.

Ισως ένα πολύ μικρό κλάσμα της ενέργειας που εκπέμπει μία ακτινογραφία που  σιγά σιγά αθροίζεται
(άκυρο λίγο το παράδειγμα γιατί  δεν έίναι το ίδιο οι ακτίνες Χ με τα wifi σήματα)
Κατα τον ίδιο τρόπο που μία ακτινογραφία επηρεάζει ελάχιστα την υγεία σε σχέση με μία αξονική.
(στις 10+ αξονικές "καις" πρόωρα αρκετά από τα κυττάρα σου κι αυξάνεις αξιοπρόσεκτα την πιθανότητα εμφάνισης καρκίνου)

Οπως και να έχει, τα wifi είναι ακίνδυνα σχετικά μπροστα στις πολύ επικινδυνότερες κεραίες κινητής που βρίσκονται επάνω σε ταράστες ή τα υψηλής τάσης καλώδια πυλώνων της ΔΕΗ που βρίσκονται συχνά δίπλα σε σπίτια. (μία γνωστή μου με 2 κοριτσάκια μένει δίπλα σε ένα τέτοιο πυλώνα, ενώ ξέρω γυμνάσιο-λύκειο 30 μέτρα από το οποίο έχουν κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας...)

----------


## Theodore41

...οσο για τους πυλωνες,το προβλημα το δημιουργησαν οι κατοικοι,γιατι στο 99% των περιπτωσεων,οι πυλωνες με την υπερυψηλη,προυπηρχαν,και μετά πηγαν και κολλησαν διπλα οι κατοικοι.
Και μετά,σκουζουν,να φυγουν οι πυλωνες.
Τι να πει κανεις;

----------


## konenas

Δεν το ήξεραν όμως. Αγόραζαν χωρίς να ξέρουν.

Στον Καναδά οι περιοχές αυτές δίνονται με μικρότερο κόστος για γραφεία και ενημερώνουν τους επίδοξους αγοραστές πρώτα.

Σε καμιά περίπτωση όμως δεν πουλάνε οικόπεδα τόσο κοντά σε πυλώνες ούτε σε μεγάλα κεραιοσυστήματα κινητής όπως αυτά 

Διάβασε εδώ τι γίνεται : http://panattiki.ath.cx πήγαινε στο «Περιοχές με κεραίες»

----------


## Theodore41

Μα δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψα.
Οι κατοικοι,δεν προυπηρχαν,κατοπιν πηγαν απο τους πυλωνες,και η πολιτεια δεν ειχε αποψη,γιατι ποτέ δεν εχει αποψη για ολα τα θεματα,αφου ειδικα σ αυτη την περιπτωση,τα σπιτια,ειναι αυθαιρετα.Ολα.
Το ιδιο δεν εγινε και στο Ηρακλειο,οπου πηγαν και κολλησαν διπλα στο αεροδρομιο,και τωρα σκουζουν και απαιτουν απο το κρατος,να φτιαξει νεο Αεροδρομιο,γιατι δεν μπορει να γινει δουλεια,με τα σπιτια ενα μετρο κατω απο τις ροδες των αεροπλανων,που απογειωνονται;
Ειναστε γομαρια,κανουμε ο,τι μας βολευει εκεινη τη στιγμη,χωρις να κοιταμε στο μελλον,και κααποια στιγμη,καταλαβαινουμε τη βλακεια που εχουμε διαπραξει,και ριχνουμε τα βαρη σε καποιον αλλο,κυριως στο απροσωπο κρατος,δηλαδη και σ εκεινους που δε φταινε,να τους λυσουν το προβλημα.
Γιατι,αμα γινει καποιος σεισμος,και πεσει το σππιτι μας,παλι τα ιδια δε θα κανουμε,αν δε μας εχει πεσει στο κεφαλι,και εξακολουθουμε να ζουμε;
Το εχουμε ασφαλισει;Οχι βεβαια.Αμα λοιπον γινει κανας σεισμος και πεσει το σπιτι,και τυχει και δεν μας πλακωσει,θα σκουζουμε παλι,και θα ζηταμε απο το ερμο το κρατος,που δεν κανουμε τιποτα γι αυτο,παρα μονο του ζηταμε,να μας φτιαξει καινουριο.
Θυμαστε τοτε επι Σημιτη,που ειχε πεσει καποια ιδεα,να γινει μια ουσιαστικα κρατικη Ασφαλιστικη εταιρια,οπου να υποχρεωθουν ολα τα σπιτια,να ασφαλιζονται,βστε σε περιπτωση μεγαλης καταστροφης,να υπαρχουν αμεσως τα λεφτα,για να γινει η αποκατασταση,και πεασανε να τους φανε τους ανθρωπους που το προτειναν,το νεο χαρατσι,οπως το ονομαζε ο...Αυτιας;
Καταλαβαινετε βεβαια,τι θα γινει με την χρεωκοπια στην οποια βρισκομαστε τωρα,να μας τυχει κανα τετοιο φρουτο,σεισμος δηλαδη,πλημμυρα μεγαλη,πυρκαγια,και να θελετε να σας δωσει λεφτα το κρατος για αποζημιωση.
Θα ειναι κακο να πω,οτι θα παρετε,απο τα τρια,το πλεον ευμεγεθες;
Και θα ειναι κακο να πω,οτι οπως εστρωσες,θα κοιμηθεις;

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

Λένε πως όταν κάνει μεγάλες ζέστες (σαν τις χθεσινές, σημερινές) στον χειμώνα, αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες για σεισμό. Δεν ξέρω πως προέκυψε αυτή η φήμη, αλλά ένα τέοιο περιστατικό μξας έλειπε τώρα.

Κι είναι αλήθεια ότι ανα δεκαετία περίπου  έχουμε κι έναν μεγάλο σεισμό. Πόσα χρόνια είπαμε περάσαν από το 99?  :Censored:   :Scared:

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω,θα θυμισω κατι,που δεν εγινε και κακως,πριν απο καα 10αριά χρονια,επι Σημιτη,μετα δηλαδη,απο το σεισμο του 99,που μας στοιχισε ενα σωρο λεφτα.
Επεσε η προταση,να γινει ενας κουμπαρας,τον οποιον θα γεμιζμε με καοια λετφα,οσοι εχουμε σπιτια,ενα ειδος κρατικης Ασφαλιστικης,που να δινει λεφτα,σε περιπτωσεις μεγαλων καταστροφων.
Περιττο να πω,οτι κοντεψαν να ανασκολοπισουν τον προτειναντα,και βεβαια το μετρο χαθηκε απο προσωπου Γης.
Φανταζεστε τι θα γινοταν ,αν τωρα,σ αυτη την κατασταση χρεωκοπιας,στην οποια βρισκομαστε,μας τυχαινε και κανας αλλος τετοιος σεισμος;
Διδαγμα.Τα πραγματα,δεν ειναι οπως θα θελαμε εμεις να ειναι,αλλα οπως θελουν αυτα,και αυτοι που βριζανε τοτε το Σημιτη,θα καταπιουν τη γλωσσα τους,αν μας τυχει κανα τετοιο χουνερι.
Οπως μας ετυχε τωρα,με το Ασφαλιστικο συστημα,που τιναζεται στον αερα,και θα βογκήξει κοσμος,ενω και παλι τοτε,θα μπορουσε με μικροτερες παρεμβασεις,να αντεξει αρκετα χρονια ακομα.

----------


## artem

Off Topic





> Διάβασε εδώ τι γίνεται : http://panattiki.ath.cx πήγαινε στο «Περιοχές με κεραίες»


Με αφορμή αυτό το link, θυμήθηκα την παρέμβαση που είχε κάνει η παναττική ένωση κατά των κεραιών κατά τη διάρκεια μιας ημερίδας επί των κεραιών. Οι τύποι είναι απλά φαιδροί, απαντούσαν σε επιχειρήματα καθηγητών με φωνές και προσωπικές, φραστικές επιθέσεις. Και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όταν δεν έχουν σήμα στο κινητό τους θα βρίζουν την εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας, αντί να σκέφτονται πως το κεφάλι τους ψήνεται επειδή το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν είναι αρκετά πυκνό. Στην Αμερική πάνε σε femtocells και εδώ ο καθένας μπορεί να πάει να ρίξει μια κεραία, ψήνοντας εκ των υστέρων τους πάντες.  :Thumb down:  Συγνώμη για το offtopic αλλά δεν άντεξα..

----------


## Theodore41

Δε θυμαστε τι ειχε γινει στον Αγ. Νικολαο,στην Κρητη,που απαιτησαν να ξυλωθουν ολες οι κεραιες,και μετα δεπιστωσαν,οτι απλως δεν εχουν τηλεφωνα;
Μετα βεβαια,ετρεχαν και παρακαλαγαν τις εταιριες,να τις ξαναβαλουν,γιατι χανανε τους...τουριστες,που εφευγαν,λογω ελλειψεως τηλεφωνων.
Μιλαμε για μυαλο,κοτας.

----------


## konenas

Όταν το κράτος έχει άλλους στόχους ( μίζες κλπ ) τι περιμένουμε να πάει στους κατοίκους και να τους εξηγήσει τι θα πάθουν όταν χτίζουν κοντά σε πυλώνες;
Εδώ χτίζουν μέσα σε ποτάμια και μετά φωνάζουν ότι πλημμυρίζουν.

----------


## opener

Διεθνής έρευνα καταδεικνύει ότι οι χρήστες κινητού τηλεφώνου παρουσιάζουν 10% - 30% αυξημένο κίνδυνο εμφάνισης ασθενειών σε σχέση με τους μη χρήστες
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=241751

----------


## HELL_pegaSOS

> Διεθνής έρευνα καταδεικνύει ότι οι χρήστες κινητού τηλεφώνου παρουσιάζουν 10% - 30% αυξημένο κίνδυνο εμφάνισης ασθενειών σε σχέση με τους μη χρήστες
> http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.ellada&id=241751




#1.
Η έρευνα δείχνει την ιστοσελίδα της πηγής στο τέλος αυτό είναι μία βελτίωση σχετικα'με προηγούμενες δημοσιεύσεις.

#2.
Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο ακόμη και χρηματοδοτούμενες παό τις ίδιες εταιρείες έρευνες συγκλίνουν ότι η πολύωρη χρήση του τηλεφώνου είναι επιβλαβής.  Παρ όλα αυτά έχουν βασίσει τα όρια ασφαλείας στην χρήση που κάνει μια γιαγιά που παίρνει 1 φορά την κόρη της να μάθει τι κάνει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

#3.
Πολύ σημαντική η λεπτομέρεια-παρατήρηση ότι τα σημερινά στάνταρ ασφαλείας έχουν παρθεί με βάση τον ανδρικό μόνο ενήλικο εγκέφαλο και όχι τον εγκέφαλο μίας γυναίκας ή ενός εφήβου.



> *Με δεδομένο ότι πάνω από 4 δισεκατομμύρια κινητά τηλέφωνα χρησιμοποιούνται παγκοσμίως, από τα οποία τα 2 δισ. χρησιμοποιούνται από παιδιά και εφήβους, η αμερικανική ερευνητική ομάδα του D. L. Davis εξηγεί γιατί τα όρια που ισχύουν σήμερα στις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες είναι αναξιόπιστα και κοινωνικώς ρατσιστικά. «Το όριο για τον εγκέφαλο 2 W/kg (SAR: Ρυθμός Ειδικής Απορρόφησης) ορίστηκε μόνο για εξάλεπτη έκθεση και μόνο για τις θερμικές επιπτώσεις, παρ' ότι στην πράξη η χρήση είναι πολύ πιο μακροχρόνια και έχει πλέον αποδειχθεί η ύπαρξη των μη θερμικών επιπτώσεων. Το όριο ορίστηκε μόνο για τον εγκέφαλο των ανδρών, χωρίς να ληφθεί υπόψη το μικρότερο μέγεθος του εγκεφάλου των γυναικών και των παιδιών, ούτε το ότι η φυσιολογία του παιδικού εγκεφάλου είναι πιο ευάλωτη λόγω του ότι η ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητά του (άρα και η διαπερατότητά του στις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες) είναι 50%-100% μεγαλύτερη αυτής ενός ενήλικα». Παρ' όλα τα προαναφερθέντα το Ινστιτούτο Ηλεκτρικών-Ηλεκτρονικών Μηχανικών (ΙΕΕΕ), η Διεθνής Επιτροπή για την Προστασία από τις Μη Ιονίζουσες Ακτινοβολίες (ICNIRP) και ο ΠΟΥ επιμένουν να μην τα αναθεωρούν!


Οι έφηβοι-παιδιά εκτός από το ότι έχουν αρκετά μέλη-κύτταρα τους που ακόμη αναπτύσσονται, έχουν και μεγαλύτερη αγωγιμότητα... Επομένως πιθανές βλάβες στα κύτταρα πολλαπλασιάζουν τις επιπλοκές.


#4 Από την ιστοσελίδα του οργανισμού που έκανε την έρευνα:



> The International Commission for Electromagnetic Safety (ICEMS) is a non-profit organization that promotes research to protect public health from electromagnetic fields and develops the scientific basis and strategies for assessment, prevention, management and communication of risk, based on the precautionary principle


Non-profit αλλα από ποιους χρηματοδοτείται-υποστηρίζεται? Παίρνει χρήματα ως ΜΚΟ, στηρίζεται σε ακαδημαικές έρευνες, κάνει ανεξάρτητες δικές της ή απλά κάνει συρραφή-αξιλόγηση άλλων ερευνών?

#5
Ποτέ, μα ποτέ δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε (κι αυτό δεν αναφέρεται στο άρθρο αυτό ούτε σε κάποιο άλλο) ότι η "δημόσια υγεία" ούτε πληρώνει, ούτε λαδώνει. Δεν έχει οικονομικά συμφέροντα για να στρεβλώσει επιστημονικές μεθοδολογίες ή να εξαγοράσει συνειδήσεις. Πρέπει να την εμπιστευτούμε στις αγνές προθέσεις, το αγέρωχο χαρακτήρα των επιστημόνων και στο ερευνητικό έργο κάποιων που είτε θα πρέπει να την κάνουν "τσάμπα" για το καλό όλων μας ή να επιχειρήσουν να πάνε κόντρα σε επιχειρηματικά συμφέροντα.

Η αμφισβήτηση ποσοστών SAR ενέχει σοβαρούς οικονομικούς κινδύνους σε μεγάλες πολυεθνικές εταιρείες κατασκευής τηλεφώνων και εταιρειών τηλεπικοινωνιών με εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες εργαζομένους παγκοσμιως.
Οι συσκευές μπορεί να έιναι πιο εύκολο να αλλάξουν ώστε να έχουν μικρότερο SAR αλλα για να μην έχουν μετά παραπονο οι χρήστες πρέπει και οι εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών να προσαρμοσούθν. Θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν υλικό-λογισμικό και να εγκαταστησουν περισσότερες και νεότερες κεραίες, καθώς και να αλλαξουν κάποια πράγματα με τις συχνότητες εκπομπής λήψης (οι οποίες ανήκουν και μονοπωλούνται από τα κράτη).
Αναλογίζεστε κόστος σε μηδενικά παγκοσμίως?
? :Scared: 

Πφφφ... γολγοθάς σκέτος.

----------


## babylonx

> Εγω,θα θυμισω κατι,που δεν εγινε και κακως,πριν απο καα 10αριά χρονια,επι Σημιτη,μετα δηλαδη,απο το σεισμο του 99,που μας στοιχισε ενα σωρο λεφτα.
> Επεσε η προταση,να γινει ενας κουμπαρας,τον οποιον θα γεμιζμε με καοια λετφα,οσοι εχουμε σπιτια,ενα ειδος κρατικης Ασφαλιστικης,που να δινει λεφτα,σε περιπτωσεις μεγαλων καταστροφων.
> Περιττο να πω,οτι κοντεψαν να ανασκολοπισουν τον προτειναντα,και βεβαια το μετρο χαθηκε απο προσωπου Γης.
> Φανταζεστε τι θα γινοταν ,αν τωρα,σ αυτη την κατασταση χρεωκοπιας,στην οποια βρισκομαστε,μας τυχαινε και κανας αλλος τετοιος σεισμος;
> Διδαγμα.Τα πραγματα,δεν ειναι οπως θα θελαμε εμεις να ειναι,αλλα οπως θελουν αυτα,και αυτοι που βριζανε τοτε το Σημιτη,θα καταπιουν τη γλωσσα τους,αν μας τυχει κανα τετοιο χουνερι.
> Οπως μας ετυχε τωρα,με το Ασφαλιστικο συστημα,που τιναζεται στον αερα,και θα βογκήξει κοσμος,ενω και παλι τοτε,θα μπορουσε με μικροτερες παρεμβασεις,να αντεξει αρκετα χρονια ακομα.


Καλά τα λες ΑΛΛΑ:

Όλα αυτά θα ίσχυαν εάν είχαμε ένα κράτος αξιόπιστο, ένα κράτος πρόνοιας, ένα κράτος που δε συμπεριφέρεται σαν μαφιόζος που πουλάει προστασία στους πολίτες του.

Αν είχε γίνει αυτό το ασφαλιστικό ταμείο που λες το πιο πιθανό είναι πως τα λεφτά θα είχαν φαγωθεί και όταν θα ερχόταν η κακιά στιγμή και θα χρειαζόταν να αποζημιωθεί κόσμος ξαφνικά θα ανακαλύπταμε ότι "δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά". Και φυσικά θα είχαμε ένα ακόμη σκάνδαλο, θα συστήνονταν ένα σωρό επιτροπές, στο τέλος θα εμφανιζόταν μερικά γενικά συμπεράσματα και κανένας υπεύθυνος δε θα τιμωρούνταν.

Άρα πως μπορεί ο κόσμος να εμπιστευτεί ένα τέτοιο κράτος για να του φυλάξει τα λεφτά; Και γενικά δώσε μου ένα καλό λόγο για να είναι οι πολίτες εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις τους απέναντι στο κράτος! Γιατί εγώ βλέποντάς το ανταποδοτικά δε βρίσκω κανέναν απολύτως!

Υ.Γ.: Όσους πάνε και βάζουν λεφτά σε αυτό τον κατάπτυστο "λογαριασμό αλληλεγγύης για την αποπληρωμή του δημόσιου χρέους" τους θεωρώ τουλάχιστον μεγάλα κορόιδα (έχω κι άλλους χαρακτηρισμούς στο μυαλό μου αλλά μη φάω πόντους τώρα, δε λέει).

----------


## _FLIP_

ολα ειναι ανθυγιεινα.

----------


## pelasgian

> *Το ασύρματο Ίντερνετ ίσως βλάπτει την υγεία* 
> 
> Ο επίσημος γερμανικός κυβερνητικός οργανισμός προστασίας από τις ακτινοβολίες συμβουλεύει επίσης τους πολίτες να χρησιμοποιούν σταθερά τηλέφωνα αντί των κινητών και προειδοποιεί για ένα «ηλεκτρονέφος» που δημιουργείται από ένα ευρύ φάσμα προϊόντων καθημερινής χρήσης.


ναι, γιατί «πατάνε» τις συσκευές που ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ να ακούσουμε και δεν ξέρεις μέσα σε αυτή τη σούπα ΠΟΙΟ είναι αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα για την υγεία αυτό.  




> Το υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος ανακοίνωσε ότι η έκθεση στην ακτινοβολία από το Wi-Fi πρέπει να είναι «όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερη» και να προτιμάται η χρήση «συμβατικών καλωδιακών συνδέσεων».


Σαφώς, που κατά προτίμηση να περνάνε μέσα από κέντρα SIEMENS. Ειδάλως η ζημίες στην υγεία είναι μεγάλες. 

Πάντως, ο σεβασμός που έχουν οι Γερμανοί για θέματα υγείας είναι αξιοθαύμαστος. Τα ΑΝΟΙΚΤΑ wifi hotspots δε, είναι αυτά που βλάπτουν την υγεία ΠΑΡΑ πολύ, ειδικά αν συνδυάζονται με αδήλωτα MAC και VPNs πάνω από *nix μηχανήματα. Εκεί να δεις ακτινοβολία που πετάνε.

----------


## Lignos

Εγώ σαν άτομο θεωρώ ότι εγκληματούμε κατά των πεδίων μας .
Με την υπερκατανάλωση όλων αυτών των συσκευών . .

----------


## manoulamou

:Thinking: Αστε με ωρες - ωρες σκεπτομαι οτι κι εγω που  ουτε υπερκαταλωση εκανα
 παρομοιων συσκευων ουτε πυλωνες της ΔΕΗ - παρανομες κεραιες υπηρχαν κοντα, ΠΡΟΚΟΨΑ...
Δεν επινα, δεν καπνιζα, δεν ξενυχτουσα ΟΛΑ ΔΕΝ εεε και; :Nurse: 
Οπότε μην καταπιεζεστε και μην αγχωνεστε, απλα τηρειτε τον κανονα του μετρου 
ΜΗΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΝ: τιποτε υπερβολικο στην καθημερινοτητα σας. :Smile:

----------


## Artemius

ενδιαφερον θεμα...

η αληθεια ειναι οτι στο θεμα ειδικα των κεραιων κινητης υπαρχει ενα μπαχαλο σε ολα τα επιπεδα,και αμα το καλοσκεφτει κανεις εχει ολες τις ιδιοτητες και ιδιοτροπιες ενος αυθεντικου "made in greece μπαχαλου".

ετσι και στις αντιδρασεις εναντι των κεραιων. οπου ναι μεν υπαρχει σε σημαντικο βαθμο παρανομια-ασυδοσια απο μεριας εταιρειων,αλλα και ο "αστικογονεικος φαρισαικος φανατισμος-χουλιγκανισμος" ειναι...σε φουλ ισχυ.

http://www.dsi.gr/antennas/panattikh.htm#musts

να,διαβαζοντας π.χ αυτο το site και συγκεκριμενα αυτο το κομματακι,



> ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ = ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ 4G = ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ούτε 3G = ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ τηλεόραση και βίντεο στο κινητό = ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ακτινοβολία.


,
στην καλυτερη με πιανουν τα γέλια.ο αφορισμος σε ολο του το μεγαλειο.
ακολουθουμενος απο τον χουλιγκανισμο,
και στο τελος ερχεται ο φαρισαιμος ("αχρηστες εταιρειες δεν εχω σημα,ενα τηλ. δε μπορω να κανω..")

γενικα τι να βλεπω αυτην την all-time-classic σκηνη απο το Monty Python,τι να διαβαζω το ανωθεν site,την ιδια γευση μαφηνουν.απλα στο Monty Python με πιανουν τα γελια ακομα και τωρα,στο site στη καλυτερη με πιανουν τα γελια ενω συνηθως θα εκνευριστω.

οποτε καποτε για τους γονεις ηταν το ροκ,και αυτο καταγγελονταν-λοιδωρουνταν-λυντσαρονταν-καιγοταν στην πυρα γυρω απο εναν ελληνικο καφε και στον περιγυρο της Εκκλησιας,μετα εγιναν οι προσωπικες μας υποθεσεις και αυτα βγαιναν στο κλαρι της τηλεορασης (το συγκεκριμενο δε θα πεθανει ποτε...),μετα εγιναν τα videogames,ε εσχατως ειναι οι κεραιες κινητης.

υ.γ : 


> Όλη η Ελλάδα θα μπορούσε να είχε μαζί με το φωταέριο υπόγεια καλώδια ρεύματος και οπτικές ίνες. Η ακτινοβολία τότε θα μειώνονταν στο ελάχιστο. Θα είχαμε ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, δωρεάν τηλέφωνο VoIP, γρήγορο Internet 100Mbps και ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα χωρίς ακτινοβολία


αυτο το κομματακι ειναι απο το ανωθεν αστικογονεικο φαρισαικο φανατικο site.
μη γελασετε.
σκεφτειτε σοβαρα,εαν βαλουμε αυτους στην ΕΕΤΤ,θα δουμε μια ωρα αρχυτερα VDSL2!  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

> Αστε με ωρες - ωρες σκεπτομαι οτι κι εγω που  ουτε υπερκαταλωση εκανα
>  παρομοιων συσκευων ουτε πυλωνες της ΔΕΗ - παρανομες κεραιες υπηρχαν κοντα, ΠΡΟΚΟΨΑ...
> Δεν επινα, δεν καπνιζα, δεν ξενυχτουσα ΟΛΑ ΔΕΝ εεε και;
> Οπότε μην καταπιεζεστε και μην αγχωνεστε, απλα τηρειτε τον κανονα του μετρου 
> ΜΗΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΝ: τιποτε υπερβολικο στην καθημερινοτητα σας.


Παίζει και κάποιο ρόλο ο οργανισμός του καθενός. Άλλος παθαίνει ΧΑΠ στα 20 άλλος στα 80.

Ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να νοσήσεις από μια κεραία κινητής δίπλα στο σπίτι σου.
Πχ αν βγαίνεις έξω 20 ώρες το 24ωρο.
 :Wink:

----------


## babylonx

> Παίζει και κάποιο ρόλο ο οργανισμός του καθενός. Άλλος παθαίνει ΧΑΠ στα 20 άλλος στα 80.
> 
> Ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να νοσήσεις από μια κεραία κινητής δίπλα στο σπίτι σου.
> Πχ αν βγαίνεις έξω 20 ώρες το 24ωρο.


Ενώ εάν δε βγαίνεις ντε και καλά θα νοσήσεις. Βέβαια εάν χτυπιουνται όλοι για να μην υπάρχει κεραία σε ακτίνα 1 χιλιομέτρου απο το σπίτι τους και αναγκάζεται η εταιρία να δουλεύει αυτή που έχεις εσύ δίπλα σου σαν ψησταριά τότε αυξάνονται αρκετά οι πιθανότητες. Αλλα είπαμε, 3 πιθαμές μακριά Edit: [ (πιπέρι λέμε!) ] να ναι και όπου θέλει ας είναι ντε! Άσχετα που αν η κεραία είναι μακριά γίνεται ψησταριά η συσκευή...

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με τον Artemius.

----------


## konenas

> Ενώ εάν δε βγαίνεις ντε και καλά θα νοσήσεις.


Που το συμπέρανες;




> Βέβαια εάν χτυπιουνται όλοι για να μην υπάρχει κεραία σε ακτίνα 1 χιλιομέτρου απο το σπίτι τους και αναγκάζεται η εταιρία να δουλεύει αυτή που έχεις εσύ δίπλα σου σαν ψησταριά τότε αυξάνονται αρκετά οι πιθανότητες. Αλλα είπαμε, 3 πιθαμές μακριά απ τον @#$% μας να ναι και όπου θέλει ας είναι ντε! Άσχετα που αν η κεραία είναι μακριά γίνεται ψησταριά η συσκευή...


Κινδυνολογείς.

----------


## Artemius

> Που το συμπέρανες;
> 
> 
> Κινδυνολογείς.



διχως να εχω συγκεκριμενες τεχνικες γνωσεις πανω στο ζητημα γιατι πολυ απλα δε το σπουδασα,που ακριβως κινδυνολογει ο συμφορουμιτης? προσοχη δε κανω τον αυτοκλητο υπερασπιστη ουδενος,απορια εκφραζω. 
γτ απο αυτα που μπορω να γνωριζω,λιγες και αραιες κεραιες = φουλ ισχυ εκπομπης και μετριες/κακες ή εστω προβληματικες παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες
πολλες και πυκνες = πολυ μικροτερη ισχυ και καλυτερη καλυψη.

αυτα δυστυχως ειναι ψιλα γραμματα για αρκετους πολιτες,κυριως γονεις που ειτε δεν ξερουν ειτε νομιζουν οτι γνωριζουν (προσοχη δεν ισχυριζομαι τον ειδημονα,αν κανω καπου λαθος feel free to correct) ειτε....αγονται απο διαφορους πολιτευομενους ειτε λεγεται δημαρχος ειτε δημοτικος συμβουλος και παει λεγοντας.

φυσικα οι ιδιοι τοπικοι αρχοντες μπορει να κανουν μουγκα για τα σκουπιδια,για αθλητικες εγκαταστασεις,για εγκληματικοτητα,για συγκοινωνια,για δημοσιο φωτισμο,για καινοτομες τεχνολογικες επενδυσεις (το να υπαρχει ενα δημοτικο ασυρματο δικτυο θεωρειται καινοτομο στην Ελλαδα δυστυχως) κ.α
κατα τα αλλα τις κεραιες να κατεβαζουμε,ετσι αυθαιρετα και με κινδυνο υγειας,και χωρις καν να γνωριζουμε αν η ταδε κεραια καλως ή κακως ειναι εκει και σε τι ισχυ εκπεμπει.
το γεγονος οτι αμεσως μετα θα εχουμε χειροτερες υπηρεσιες,αλλα πιο σημαντικο απο ολα,η αλλη γειτνιαζουσα κεραια θα βαραει πιο δυνατα,μας διαφευγει παντλως και δε μας απασχολει διολου...

υ.γ : κατα τ αλλα "ειναι χαζοι αυτοι οι Σκανδιναβοι",που εχουν 'ο καθενας' μια μικρη κεραια στο τοιχο/ταρατσα του σπιτιου του,απολαμβανουν υπηρεσιες,και ζητημα να ακτινοβολουνται περισσοτερο απο το wifi router τους ή τον φουρνο μικροκυματων.

----------


## manoulamou

> κατα τ αλλα "ειναι χαζοι αυτοι οι Σκανδιναβοι",που εχουν 'ο καθενας' μια μικρη κεραια στο τοιχο/ταρατσα του σπιτιου του,απολαμβανουν υπηρεσιες,και ζητημα να ακτινοβολουνται περισσοτερο απο το wifi router τους ή τον φουρνο μικροκυματων.


Κι εγω δεν εχω γνωσεις αλλά επιστημονικες ερευνες αποδεικνυουν (να μην πω περι κοινης λογικης) οτι λιγες κεραιες υψηλη ακτινοβολια πολλες κεραιες χαμηλη. Εαν θελουμε και κινητο με ισχυρο σημα και την οποια υγεια μας.
Προσωπικα ελαχιστα το χρησιμοποιω ανεκαθεν ομως για πολλους ειναι απαραιτητο ως επαγγελματικο εργαλειο. Στα μικρα παιδια ηταν εγκληματικο που εδωσαν (οσοι εδωσαν) κινητα. 
Νομιζω ομως πως περισσεψε η υποκρισια γενικως. Δεν ξερω πολλους
 που δεν θα διαμαρτυρονταν εαν ειχαν χαλια σημα... :Razz:

----------


## konenas

> ...
> υ.γ : κατα τ αλλα "ειναι χαζοι αυτοι οι Σκανδιναβοι",που εχουν 'ο καθενας' μια μικρη κεραια στο τοιχο/ταρατσα του σπιτιου του,απολαμβανουν υπηρεσιες,και ζητημα να ακτινοβολουνται περισσοτερο απο το wifi router τους ή τον φουρνο μικροκυματων.


Βλέπεις να γίνεται αυτό στην Ελλάδα;
Άναρχα τοποθετημένες και κρυμμένες με διάφορα μέσα κεραίες βλέπω.
Υπήρχε τέτοια πρόταση και την απέρριψε κάποιος;

----------


## manoulamou

Δυστυχως στην Ελλαδα ειμαστε να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα.  Θελουμε τους χυτα 
αλλά οχι στην πορτα μας κι  εχουμε παρανομες χωματερες στα δαση και στα ρεματα. 
Η Κερατεα ηταν ξεχωριστη περιπτωση βεβαια!
Θελουμε ισχυρο σημα στα κινητα των παιδιων μας για να μην τα χανουμε οσο τρεχουμε για  δουλειες  ομως φοβομαστε την ακτινοβολια απ τις κεραιες διπλα μας!
Η του υψους ή του βαθους λογικη και μετρο δεν υπαρχει, 
μονο βραχυπροθεσμο προσωπικο συμφερον και πολιτικο κοστος. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Artemius

> Βλέπεις να γίνεται αυτό στην Ελλάδα;
> Άναρχα τοποθετημένες και κρυμμένες με διάφορα μέσα κεραίες βλέπω.
> Υπήρχε τέτοια πρόταση και την απέρριψε κάποιος;



χαχαχαχαχαχα

πλκ με κανεις ε?

αν εβγαινε ενας,ενας ρε,πολιτικος που να ξερει κατι για το θεμα,με κοινη λογικη αλλα και πολλα κιλα αφριδια (οταν μιλαμε για κιλα,μιλαμε να περπαταει και να τα σερνει ε...) και ελεγε κτ τετοιο,οτι δλδ,
"θα εκπονησουμε εθνικο σχεδιο με ολους τους εμπλεκομενους μπλα μπλα,τον πρωτο λογο θα εχουν οι επιστημονες μπλα μπλα,*γτ π.χ τωρα ετσι οπως ειμαστε καποιοι συμπολιτες βλαπτεται η υγεια τους,ενω με πολλες και μικρης ισχυος θα ναι καλυτερα* ..."

*θα τον τρωγαν ζωντανο!
οι ημιμαθεις και μη,δημαγωγοι και λαικιστες,εντος και εκτος κομματος-κυβερνησης,αλλα και πανεπιστημιακοι ακομα (που καποιοι εξ αυτων ειναι καρατσεκαρισμενο οτι ειναι αντε να μη πω),αβανταρισμενοι απο τα τρισαθλια lobby δημοσιογραφων-εκδοτων-και κυριως τηλεπικοινωνιακων εταιρειων,θα εφορμουσαν στα τηλεοπτικα παραθυρα των βραδινων  ειδησεων "ως Νεοι Σταυροφοροι","για να σωσουν τον λαο απο την καταπτυστη επερχομενη λαιλαπα της ακτινοβολιας!"*

ας σοβαρευτουμε λιγο....εδώ κάποιοι -θα με μεινει αξεχαστη η περιπτωση του Αλεκου Παπαδοπουλου- πηγαν να περασουν καποια νομοσχεδια,και τους φαγαν ζωντανους.

----------


## konenas

Μάλλον δεν ζεις στην Ελλάδα.
Εδώ οι πολιτικοί κάνουν ότι τους λένε οι εταιρίες.

----------


## Artemius

> Εδώ οι πολιτικοί κάνουν ότι τους λένε οι εταιρίες.




μα αυτο δε λεω -απο τα συμφραζομενα- ?
διαφωνουμε καπου ?  :Razz:

----------


## konenas

Οι εταιρίες λένε, θέλουμε αναρχία και την έχουν.

Δίνουν και την απαραίτητη ανοχή στην εφαρμογή των νόμων στους πολίτες ( στάχτη στα μάτια ) και έχουμε χάος.

Πήγαινε όμως εσύ στο δικαστήριο για να βρεις το δίκιο σου και αν το βρεις σφύρα κλέφτικα.

Από «σωτήρες» και νομοσχέδια χορτάσαμε. Εφαρμογή απλών νόμων χρειαζόμαστε.

Στην κινητή τώρα, που βρίσκεις το περίεργο, όταν το κράτος κρατά τυφλούς τους πολίτες του, για να του δωρίζουν τηλέφωνα κλπ κλπ, οι πολίτες να την ψάχνουν;
Όσο για τους επιστήμονες που τα παίρνουν μήπως θα έπρεπε να ψάξεις αλλού;  :Wink:

----------


## goku

παιδιά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να διαβάσω και τις 53 σελίδες οπότε συγνώμη αν έχει ξαναερωτηθεί αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω, η κεραία του ραδιοφώνου και της τηλεόρασης μόνο λαμβάνουν σήματα, δεν εκπέμπουν, σωστά; Σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχει φόβος για οτιδήποτε; Επίσης βλέπω τις επιλογές κεραία GSM και UMTS, αυτές οι κεραίες εκπέμπουν και σήμα; Ρωτάω γιατί προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιος πομπός που κάνει την δουλειά, αλλά αυτός ο πομπός δρομολογεί το σήμα στην κεραία για να γίνει με κάποιο τρόπο δυνατότερο; Οι κεραίες δεν είναι για να λαμβάνουν το σήμα με καλύτερο τρόπο και να το στέλνουν στον δέκτη;

----------


## konenas

> παιδιά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να διαβάσω και τις 53 σελίδες οπότε συγνώμη αν έχει ξαναερωτηθεί αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω, η κεραία του ραδιοφώνου και της τηλεόρασης μόνο λαμβάνουν σήματα, δεν εκπέμπουν, σωστά; Σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχει φόβος για οτιδήποτε; Επίσης βλέπω τις επιλογές κεραία GSM και UMTS, αυτές οι κεραίες εκπέμπουν και σήμα; Ρωτάω γιατί προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιος πομπός που κάνει την δουλειά, αλλά αυτός ο πομπός δρομολογεί το σήμα στην κεραία για να γίνει με κάποιο τρόπο δυνατότερο; Οι κεραίες δεν είναι για να λαμβάνουν το σήμα με καλύτερο τρόπο και να το στέλνουν στον δέκτη;


Η κεραία της τηλεόρασης και του ραδιοφώνου σου, δεν εκπέμπουν. Εκπέμπει μόνο ο σταθμός προς εσένα. 
Δεν στέλνονται στοιχεία από εσένα.
Αλλά στο τηλέφωνο πχ GSM/UMTS/LTE/WiMAX/WiFi κλπ επειδή στέλνουν στοιχεία πχ φωνή, είναι μικροί πομποί, οπότε εκπέμπουν.
Στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, GSM/UMTS/LTE,οι «κεραίες» ή αλλιώς σταθμοί βάσης, λαμβάνουν το σήμα από τα τηλέφωνα και το μεταβιβάζουν σε άλλη κεραία και αυτή στο κέντρο με παραβολικές κεραίες ( πιάτα ).

----------


## goku

> Η κεραία της τηλεόρασης και του ραδιοφώνου σου, δεν εκπέμπουν. Εκπέμπει μόνο ο σταθμός προς εσένα. 
> Δεν στέλνονται στοιχεία από εσένα.
> Αλλά στο τηλέφωνο πχ GSM/UMTS/LTE/WiMAX/WiFi κλπ επειδή στέλνουν στοιχεία πχ φωνή, είναι μικροί πομποί, οπότε εκπέμπουν.
> Στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, GSM/UMTS/LTE,οι «κεραίες» ή αλλιώς σταθμοί βάσης, λαμβάνουν το σήμα από τα τηλέφωνα και το μεταβιβάζουν σε άλλη κεραία και αυτή στο κέντρο με παραβολικές κεραίες ( πιάτα ).


δηλαδή όταν λέμε "κεραία" εννοούμε ολο τον μηχανισμό, όχι μόνο το εξάρτημα που λέμε κεραία, σωστά; η κεραία σαν εξάρτημα από μόνη της ή με την βοήθεια κάποιου πομπού εκπέμπει κάτι ή μόνο λαμβάνει; Να διευκρινήσω ότι δεν μιλάω για όλον τον σταθμό, αλλά μόνο για την κεραία σαν εξάρτημα.

----------


## konenas

> δηλαδή όταν λέμε "κεραία" εννοούμε ολο τον μηχανισμό, όχι μόνο το εξάρτημα που λέμε κεραία, σωστά; η κεραία σαν εξάρτημα από μόνη της ή με την βοήθεια κάποιου πομπού εκπέμπει κάτι ή μόνο λαμβάνει; Να διευκρινήσω ότι δεν μιλάω για όλον τον σταθμό, αλλά μόνο για την κεραία σαν εξάρτημα.


Η σωστή ορολογία, για την τηλεφωνία, είναι σταθμός βάσης ή κεραιοσύστημα, όχι κεραία. 

Οι κεραίες που βλέπεις στα βουνά έχουν από κάτω πομποδέκτες.


Εδώ ένας σταθμός βάσης και ένα δέντρο σταθμός βάσης! 
Στο κάτω μέρος βρίσκονται ο πομποδέκτης, τα κλιματιστικά και οι παροχείς τάσης.

----------


## goku

> Η σωστή ορολογία, για την τηλεφωνία, είναι σταθμός βάσης ή κεραιοσύστημα, όχι κεραία. 
> 
> Οι κεραίες που βλέπεις στα βουνά έχουν από κάτω πομποδέκτες.
> 
> 
> Εδώ ένας σταθμός βάσης και ένα δέντρο σταθμός βάσης! 
> Στο κάτω μέρος βρίσκονται ο πομποδέκτης, τα κλιματιστικά και οι παροχείς τάσης.


Ναι, δηλαδή η "κεραία" ουσιαστικά είναι κάποιο στήριγμα για τον πομποδέκτη; χρησιμεύει πουθενά αλλού;

----------


## babylonx

Η κεραία στην ουσία είναι ένα μακρύ μεταλλικό αντικείμενο. Μπορεί να έχει κι άλλους σχηματισμούς (ανάλογα με τα σήματα). Η κεραία είναι το μέσο πάνω στο οποίο είτε δημιουργείται ταλαντευόμενη κίνηση ηλεκτρονίων οπότε εμφανίζεται ένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό κύμα το οποίο και ταξιδεύει στον αέρα (πομπός) είτε επάγεται (δηλαδή με πιο απλά λόγια "χαϊδεύει" την κεραία) ένα τέτοιο κύμα που κυκλοφορεί στον αέρα, δημιουργεί παρόμοια κίνηση ηλεκτρονίων κατά μήκος της και αυτό το σήμα λαμβάνεται από τα κυκλώματα που υπάρχουν παρακάτω (δέκτης).

Σκέψου το σαν δύο τύμπανα δίπλα δίπλα. Όταν χτυπάς το ένα, ο ήχος που παράγεται κάνει και το διπλανό να πάλλεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο αλλά πολύ πιο απαλά. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις κεραίες. Διοχετεύουμε ένα σήμα στη μία, "πάλλεται" ηλεκτρικά, ο "παλμός" ταξιδεύει στον αέρα και κάνει και τις άλλες να "πάλλονται". Είναι δηλαδή το μέσο μέσα από το οποίο μπορεί μια συσκευή να στέλνει και να δέχεται. Εάν αφαιρέσεις μια κεραία από ένα πομπό ή δέκτη όλα τα κυκλώματα λειτουργούν κανονικά, τα σήματα παράγονται αλλά δεν μπορούν να ταξιδέψουν παρά μόνο σε μια πολύ μικρή απόσταση από και προς τη συσκευή. Το πρόβλημά μας είναι κατά πόσο αυτός ο "παλμός" που κυκλοφορεί στον αέρα κάνει ζημιά στα κύτταρα και προκαλεί μεταβολές στο DNA (=καρκίνος) όταν περνάει μέσα από το σώμα μας.

Οπότε ναι, μια κεραία και εκπέμπει και λαμβάνει ή και τα δύο ανάλογα στην περίπτωση. Στους τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς οι κεραίες εκπέμπουν. Στα σπίτια μας οι κεραίες τηλεόρασης μόνο λαμβάνουν. Στα κινητά μας υπάρχει μια κεραία με μήκος συνήθως 2-3 εκατοστά η οποία και λαμβάνει και εκπέμπει. Κάποτε στα παλιά κινητά εξείχε από κάποια γωνία, τώρα πλέον έχει αντικατασταθεί από κάποιο μικρή λαμαρίνα η κάποιο τυπομένο κύκλωμα σε αυτή τη μορφή που βρίσκεται κρυμμένο κάπου μέσα στο κουβούκλιο του κινητού. Ορίστε και μια κεραία μέσα σε ένα iphone(αυτό το μεγάλο κίτρινο κομμάτι τέρμα κάτω):

Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι η κεραία δεν είναι διακοσμητικό στοιχείο αν αυτή είναι η απορία σου. Πάνω εκεί μετατρέπονται τα σήματα από ηλεκτρικά σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά δηλαδή ικανά να ταξιδέψουν στον αέρα και το αντίστροφο.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## alefgr

Άψογη απάντηση!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## thomNikolaou

Εγώ πάντος προληπτικά όποτε μπορώ πχ. στο σπίτι χρησιμοποιώ καλώδιο στο laptop.

----------


## manoulamou

Εννοεις πως συνδεεις με ethernet καλωδιο το laptop στο router? :Thinking:

----------


## babylonx

Προφανώς.

Εγώ πάντως δε θα έμπενα καν σε αυτή τη διαδικασία. Με το χέρι στην καρδιά, πόσοι από εσάς που κλείνετε το wifi κλείνετε και το κινητό όταν είστε στο σπίτι ή ακόμη καλύτερα, δεν έχετε καθόλου κινητό;

Με θυμίζει τη φάση που ο άλλος τρώει δύο τρία σουβλάκια και πίνει κόκα κόλα light για να γλυτώσει θερμίδες!

----------


## opener

> *ΠΟΥ: Πιθανώς καρκινογόνα η χρήση κινητού*
> 31/05/2011 
> 
> Η Υπηρεσία Έρευνας για τον Καρκίνο του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας (ΠΟΥ) εκτίμησε την Τρίτη ότι η χρήση των κινητών τηλεφώνων θα πρέπει να θεωρείται "'ισως καρκινογόνα για τον άνθρωπο".
> 
> "Τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία, τα οποία συνεχίζουν να συσσωρεύονται, είναι αρκετά ισχυρά για να δικαιολογήσουν" μια τέτοια κατάταξη, δήλωσε ο Τζόναθαν Σάμετ, πρόεδρος της ομάδας εργασίας περίπου τριάντα εμπειρογνωμόνων από 14 χώρες οι οποίοι πραγματοποίησαν σύνοδο επί οκτώ ημέρες στη Λυών υπό την αιγίδα του Διεθνούς Κέντρου Έρευνας για τον Καρκίνο (CIRC).
> 
> "Η ομάδα εργασίας βάσισε αυτήν την κατάταξη σε επιδημιολογικές μελέτες που δείχνουν έναν αυξημένο κίνδυνο γλοιώματος, μια μορφή καρκίνου του εγκεφάλου, που συνδέεται με τη χρήση ασύρματων τηλεφώνων", δήλωσε ο κ. Σάμετ κατά τη διάρκεια τηλεφωνικής συνέντευξης Τύπου.
> 
> ...


1234567

----------


## MNP-10

Το ανεβασα ειδηση 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=512860

Εντωμεταξυ γραφει στη guardian οτι




> The report found no clear mechanism for the waves to cause brain tumours. Radiation from mobile phones is too weak to cause cancer by breaking DNA, *leading scientists to suspect other, more indirect routes*.
> 
> "We found some threads of evidence telling us how cancers might occur but there are acknowledged gaps and uncertainties," Samet said.


...το οποιο επιβεβαιωνει κατι που ειχα γραψει πριν 3 χρονια, για αλλους μηχανισμους (περαν των γνωστων). Το να αναλυεις τις επιπτωσεις στο καθαρα θερμικο επιπεδο ειναι εντελως λαθος, και αυτο πλεον φανηκε.

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω,ειχα γραψει παλι εδω,μια παρατηρηση,που ειχα κανει σε γνωστο μου ατομο,που λογω δουλειας,εκανε πολυ μεγαλη χρηση κινητου,με αποτελεσμα,μετα απο λιγο,να αποκτησει πονοκεφαλους,που δεν ειχε,και να αρχισει να εχει απωλειες μνημης,που παλι δεν ειχε,σε ηλικια 33 χρονων.
Μολις την υποχρεωσα,παιρνοντας της ενα bluetooth,να δουλευει μ αυτο,ολα τα παραπανω συμπτωματα,εξαφανιστηκαν αμεσως.
Επειδη η κοπελα,δεν ειναι ενα υστερικο ατομο,αλλα μια εντελως λογικη κοπελα,πλεον του συνηθους θα ελεγα,ηταν αρκετο αυτο για μενα,να συμπερανω,οτι τα κινητα,μονον αθωα δεν ηταν.
Ακουσα επισης,τον παλιο μου συμφοιτητη,καθηγητη στο Τμημα Φυσικης,που ελεγε για ελαχιστη χρηση κινητου,μα εντελως ελαχιστη,που δικαιωνε τα δικα μου συμπερασματα.
Ετσι,ειδα με ικανοποιηση,το συμπερασμα στο οποιο κατεληξαν οι επιστημονες αυτοι,απο ολες αυτες τις ερευνες.
Τωρα,αυτα που γραφονταν απο πολλους εδω μεσα,που δεν ειχαν καποιο επιχειρημα,ουτε αποτελεσμα επιδημιολογικης ερευνας,αλλα, "το λεω,αρα με πιστευεις",ηταν απλως αποπειρες να υπερασπιστουν ενα ονειρο,ενα παιδικο ονειρο,μιας και το κινητο,ηταν για πολλους,ενα παιδικο παιχνιδι.Και εξακολουθει να ειναι για τους πιο πολλους.
Βεβαια,θα υπαρξουν πολλες αντιδρασεις,απο τους κατασκευαστες κινητων,που θα παθουν ταραχη με τα συπερασματα αυτα,αλλα το ιδιο δεν κανει και η βιομηχανια τσιγαρων,για να κοντραρει τις αλλες ερευνες των γιατρων,για τις βλαβερες συνεπειες του καπνου;
Και κατι τελευταιο.Οι γονεις,καταλαβαινουν τι κανουν,με το να εφοδιαζουν με κινητα τα παιδια τους,απο την ηλικια των 5 χρονων;

----------


## WAntilles

Άλλη μια φορά επιβεβαιώνομαι.

Ποτέ καρκινογόνο wifi.

Πάντα ενσύρματο ethernet.

----------


## manicx

Στο παραπάνω άρθρο λέει για κινητά, ενώ λέει




> Οι εμπειρογνώμονες, οι οποίοι μελέτησαν επίσης τους κινδύνους από τα άλλα *ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία*, όπως τα ραντάρ, τους φούρνους μικροκυμάτων, τους σταθμούς εκπομπής ραδιοφώνου ή τηλεόρασης, ή την *ασύρματη επικοινωνία*, έκριναν ότι τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία *ήταν ανεπαρκή σε αυτή την περίπτωση*.

----------


## MNP-10

> όπως τα ραντάρ,


Να τους αφησουν τοτε εκτεθειμενους σε πολεμικο πλοιο το οποιο εχει πληρως ενεργοποιημενα τα ηλεκτρονικα του, για να δουμε ποση ωρα θα αντεξουν.




> τους σταθμούς εκπομπής ραδιοφώνου ή τηλεόρασης,


Και εδω μπορουμε να παρουμε τους εμπειρογνομωνες, να τους αφησουμε διπλα στις κεραιες του Υμηττου για 1-2 μερες ωστε να μας πουν την γνωμη τους.

----------


## nfotis

Ίσως να σας ενδιαφέρει το παρακάτω βίντεο, το οποίο οπτικοποιεί την ισχύ του σήματος σε διάφορες τοποθεσίες...

Έχει και μια κάπως αρτίστικη αίσθηση.

http://vimeo.com/20412632

Ν.Φ.

----------


## konenas

Δεν θα πω πως ο εγκάθετος Π.Ο.Υ. μας λέει περσινά ξινά σταφύλια.
Αλλά θα σκεφτώ, γιατί τώρα; Τι μεσολάβησε;

ΥΓ.
Που είσαι Νικαετέ τώρα;

@ΜΝΠ-10
Μα δεν βλέπουν τα ψητά περιστέρια; χαχα αχαχ

----------


## APOL904

μαλλον δεν θα τα πηραν .(επιδοτηση το εχουν ονομασει)
και τωρα τα αλλαζουν.οσοι ελεγαν την αληθεια ηταν γραφικοι.
αχ ελλαδαρα....

----------


## thodoris31

Σε αντίθεση με τα κινητά... :Whistle:

----------


## dasterin

δώσε κάψιμο στον λαο λέμε..

----------


## _Pigasos_

Εγώ πάλι wifi δεν έχω προλάβει να βάλω... και μέ όλα αυτά που διαβάζω, μάλλον θα το καθυστερήσω για πολλλυυ ακόμη....

----------


## konenas

Υπογράψτε να αποσυρθεί το νομοσχέδιο και η ΚΥΑ για τις κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας

Διαμαρτυρία συλλογής υπογραφών προς τον Υπουργό Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων

Ο Παγκόσμιος Οργανισμός Υγείας κατέταξε το Μάιο του 2011 την ακτινοβολία των κινητών τηλεφώνων στους πιθανά καρκινογόνους παράγοντες για τον άνθρωπο. Παράλληλα το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο αναγνώρισε την επικινδυνότητα των κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας και πρότεινε την αναθεώρηση των ορίων έκθεσης στην ακτινοβολία αρχικά στα 0,6 volts/μ και αργότερα στα 0,2 volts/μ.

Όμως, το νέο νομοσχέδιο που ετοιμάζει το ελληνικό Υπουργείο Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων για την «Διαδικασία αδειοδότησης εγκατάστασης τυποποιημένων κατασκευών κεραιών» δεν μειώνει τα ελληνικά όρια ακτινοβολίας τα οποία κυμαίνονται από 24,6 volts/μ έως και 42,7 volts/μ και προβλέπει συνοπτικές διαδικασίες αδειοδότησης χωρίς εκτίμηση των περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων και πληροφόρηση των πολιτών. Παράλληλα ετοιμάζεται Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση για την εξαίρεση από την αδειοδότηση "μικρών σταθμών και κατασκευών κεραιών".

Ζητούμε από το Υπουργείο Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων την άμεση απόσυρση του νομοσχεδίου και της ΚΥΑ και την έναρξη διαλόγου με επιστημονικούς και κοινωνικούς φορείς με στόχο τη δραστική μείωση των ορίων ακτινοβολίας, τον καθορισμό ελάχιστων αποστάσεων των κεραιών από κατοικημένες περιοχές με βάση την αρχή της προφύλαξης, την υποχρεωτική προηγούμενη εκτίμηση των περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων από φορείς που ερευνούν τις επιπτώσεις της ακτινοβολίας στην Υγεία (ιατρούς, βιολόγους, βιοχημικούς), την υποχρεωτική ευδιάκριτη σήμανση κάθε πηγής ηλεκτρομαγνητικής ακτινοβολίας και τους τακτικούς ελέγχους της εκπεμπόμενης ακτινοβολίας από ανεξάρτητους φορείς.

ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΕΔΩ: http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/...a-keraion.html

----------


## kerneld

> Υπογράψτε να αποσυρθεί το νομοσχέδιο και η ΚΥΑ για τις κεραίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας
> ΥΠΟΓΡΑΨΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΕΔΩ: http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/...a-keraion.html


Signed.

----------


## mob

Τι σχέση έχουν όλα αυτά με το wifi ;

----------


## tsalapetinos

τώρα που το βάλανε για τα καλά στι ζωή μας καλά κρασια

----------


## prom

Αυτο που λενε οτι οταν υπαρχει κεραια κοντα στο σπιτι σου δεχεσαι λιγοτερη ακτινοβολια, ισχυει?

----------


## anon

οταν είσαι ακριβώς απο κάτω δέχεσαι λιγότερη ακτινοβολία.

----------


## konenas

Λιγότερη από το αν την είχες δίπλα σου, αλλά περισσότερη από αν δεν υπήρχε καθόλου  :Wink:

----------


## καλγιαν

κακο σιγουρα θα υπαρχει..Εχουμε κατακλυστει απο ασυρματα..Ειτε λεγονται δικτυα..ειτε κινητα..ειτε τηλεφωνα. ΚΑι δεν ειναι μονο τι εχουμε εμεις σπιτι μας..μα κια τι εχουν οι γειτονες..
αρα..καλα κρασα που λεει και καποιος πιο πανω..

----------


## CHRISWOOL

Αν γλιτωσουμε τον καρκινο τυχεροι θα ειμαστε.Εδω οι μεγαλυτεροι μας ερχονται σε επαφη με αυτα και αρρωσταινουν σε τετοια ηλικια φανταστειτε εμεισ που ειμαστε απο μικρα παιδια

----------


## silegav

Κάθε ηλικία και κάθε εποχή έχει τα δικά της προβλήματα. Παλιά είχανε τη χολέρα, εμείς (θα) έχουμε τον καρκίνο, και όχι μόνο λόγω των κεραιών...αρκεί να δεις τι πίνουμε, τι τρώμε και που ζούμε και θα καταλάβεις ότι η κεραία - που είναι και ο προφανής στόχος διαμαρτυριών - ίσως είναι ο μικρότερος εχθρός της υγείας μας.

----------


## Theodore41

> Κάθε ηλικία και κάθε εποχή έχει τα δικά της προβλήματα. Παλιά είχανε τη χολέρα, εμείς (θα) έχουμε τον καρκίνο, και όχι μόνο λόγω των κεραιών...αρκεί να δεις τι πίνουμε, τι τρώμε και που ζούμε και θα καταλάβεις ότι η κεραία - που είναι και ο προφανής στόχος διαμαρτυριών - ίσως είναι ο μικρότερος εχθρός της υγείας μας.


Ισσωως;;;Μηπως να βαλεις κατι παραπανω;

----------


## Νικαετός

Ίσως. Χωρίς τίποτα παραπάνω.  :Wink:

----------


## tropickon

το WI FI χρησιμοποιεί τις κατώτερες συχνότητες των μικροκυμμάτων(>1GHz), φυσικά η ένταση είναι μικρότερη από αυτή ενός φούρνου αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι και ότι πιο υγειινό.

----------


## mob

> το WI FI χρησιμοποιεί τις κατώτερες συχνότητες των μικροκυμμάτων(>1GHz), φυσικά η ένταση είναι μικρότερη από αυτή ενός φούρνου αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι και ότι πιο υγειινό.


Το wifi "δουλεύει" στα 2,4Ghz  :Wink:

----------


## Icecold

> Το wifi "δουλεύει" στα 2,4Ghz


Σωστοςςς  :Wink:

----------


## Lagman

Αυτοί που έχουν γίνει κόμβοι για ασύρματο δίκτυο έχουν πρόβλημα ; Πχ awmn με 5-6 πιάτα.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αυτοί που έχουν γίνει κόμβοι για ασύρματο δίκτυο έχουν πρόβλημα ; Πχ awmn με 5-6 πιάτα.


Ρωτάς ποιους ακριβώς? Τα μέλη που είναι άσχετα με τις επιπτώσεις των μη ιονιζουσών ακτινοβολιών στην υγεία? Ρωτάς κάποιους (αν υπάρχουν) σχετικούς? Γιατρούς π.χ.? (Από όσο ξέρω, τουλάχιστον εδώ δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει ασχοληθεί με το θέμα. Όλοι έχουμε διαβάσει από κάτι...)

Το θέμα είναι να διαβάσεις τις μελέτες που έχουν δημοσιευθεί διεθνώς (ένθεν και ένθεν) και να βγάλεις τα δικά σου συμπεράσματα. 

Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι το "δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα". Όμως ευθύνη μπορώ να πάρω μόνο για τον εαυτό μου, μιας και δεν είναι "επιστημονικό" το απόλυτο. Ορθότερη είναι η τακτική "προσέχουμε" για να έχουμε. Ζυγίζεις τις ανάγκες σου με τους πιθανούς κινδύνους και προχωράς.  :Wink:

----------


## konenas

Ζυγίζεις αν η υγεία σου είναι βαρύτερη από τη σύνδεση με wifi ή το κινητό τηλέφωνο ...  :Thinking: 

πχ Αν είσαι κρεμασμένος και μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο το 166 ή να στείλεις μήνυμα έχει καλώς.
Αν όμως μιλάς στο κινητό χωρίς λόγο ... πάλι καλώς  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## r0das

ΡΕ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ ΔΥΚΤΥΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΜΒΕΛΕΙΑ???ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩ :Smile:

----------


## konenas

Αν έχουν καλή εμβέλεια δεν χρειάζεσαι «καλή» κεραία!

Αν θες πάντως φτιάξε μια παραβολική κεραία με ασημόχαρτο βάζοντας ένα στικάκι στο κέντρο.

----------


## καλγιαν

Η "πλακα" ειναι οτι εχουμε βαλει σε σχολεια μας(ειμαι εκπαιδευτικος και ξερω)..ασυρματα δικτυα χωρις τεκμηριωμενη αποψη..τουλαχιστον απο οσο εχω διαβασει...Εμεις οκ μεγαλωσαμε χωρις ναμστε μεσα σε ακτινοβολια..θα επιζησουμε..λεμε τωρα..μα αν τα παιδια απο τοσα μικρα ξεκιναν με την "οποια" επιβαρυνση απο τοσοα μικρα..τι θα γινει αργοτερα. Δε ξερω και συγνωμη γιαυτο..μα φοβαμαι οτι δεν αφηνουν ερευνες χωρις εμποδια να πουνε τι πραγματικα συμβαινει..

----------


## sdikr

> Η "πλακα" ειναι οτι εχουμε βαλει σε σχολεια μας(ειμαι εκπαιδευτικος και ξερω)..ασυρματα δικτυα χωρις τεκμηριωμενη αποψη..τουλαχιστον απο οσο εχω διαβασει...Εμεις οκ μεγαλωσαμε χωρις ναμστε μεσα σε ακτινοβολια..θα επιζησουμε..λεμε τωρα..μα αν τα παιδια απο τοσα μικρα ξεκιναν με την "οποια" επιβαρυνση απο τοσοα μικρα..τι θα γινει αργοτερα. Δε ξερω και συγνωμη γιαυτο..μα φοβαμαι οτι δεν αφηνουν ερευνες χωρις εμποδια να πουνε τι πραγματικα συμβαινει..


η ακτινοβολία υπάρχει στην ζωή μας χρόνια τώρα,  δεν ξεκίνησε σήμερα

----------


## καλγιαν

συμφωνω..χρονια...μα τοση;.
.το μονο που με παρηγορει ειναι οτι διαβασα καπου οτι η τεχνλογια προσπαθει συνεχως να μειωσει ακτινοβολια..δηλ.αλλη ακτινοβολια ειχε το πρωτο μου κινητο..μια παντοφλα ericcson 318 θυμαμαι..το 1997..αλλη τα σημερινα..ευλπιστουμε λοιπον. :Smile:

----------


## konenas

Σήμερα μέτρησα 14 ασύρματα στο υπνοδωμάτιο.
Ας σβήνουμε το ασύρματο πια, όταν δεν το χρειαζόμαστε.
Ας το ρυθμίσουμε στο ελάχιστο. Δεν κάνουμε εκπομπή σε όλη τη γειτονιά.

----------


## Theodore41

> Σήμερα μέτρησα 14 ασύρματα στο υπνοδωμάτιο.
> Ας σβήνουμε το ασύρματο πια, όταν δεν το χρειαζόμαστε.
> Ας το ρυθμίσουμε στο ελάχιστο. Δεν κάνουμε εκπομπή σε όλη τη γειτονιά.


Κι εγω,απο 6 και πανω βλεπω οταν το ανοιγω.(σπανια).

----------


## καλγιαν

κι η πλακα ηταν πριν χρονια που ηθελα να βαλω στο σπιτι εψαχνα να βρω επιπτωσεις..κλπ..κι οταν εβαλα ειδα ξαφνικα οτι τοσο καιρο που εγω εψαχνα ειχα παρεουλα αλλους 6..ηρεμησα μετα.. :ROFL:

----------


## vkemos

Όλοι μας, ιδιαίτερα στην Αθήνα είμαστε στην εμβέλεια τουλάχιστον 4 ασύρματων router...

----------


## Theodore41

> Όλοι μας, ιδιαίτερα στην Αθήνα είμαστε στην εμβέλεια τουλάχιστον 4 ασύρματων router...


Ποια 4,δε λες καλυτερα 14;(Εγω,τοσα "βλεπω").

----------


## konenas

Πάντως τα 14 ασύρματα εκπέμπουν πολύ λιγότερο από μια κεραία κινητής

Οι εταιρίες πρέπει να γράφουν πάνω στα κουτιά, 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ Η/Μ ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΕ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχως δεν κλεινουν απλα με ενα κουμπακι σχεδον ολα δλδ, πρεπει να μπεις στο menu κτλ κτλ. Μετά μπορει να μην το χρησιμοποιει μονο ενας μεσα στο σπιτι. Επισης δεν ειναι μονο του internet τα δικτυα, τις συχνοτητες 2,4ghz τις χρησιμοποιουν απειρες συσκευες! απο καμερες, μεχρι τηλεφωνα κτλ. και υπάρχουν και κεραιες αλλες εξωτερικες στα 5ghz. Προσωπικα αυτα εγω δεν τα πολυπιστευω, οπως ειπε καποιος ακτινοβολια υπάρχει παντου χρονια απειρα τωρα, δεν ειναι μονο των adsl router! τα περισσοτερα δεν ρυθμιζονται καν ποσο θα εκπεμπουν πχ το Huawaι που εχω καπου λει 100% και δεν ρυθμιζεται!!! ας μη συγκρινουμε κεραιες κνητης με WIFI 2,4ghz δεν εχει καμια σχεση το ενα με το αλλο! εχουν αλλη ισχυ και αλλους τροπους μεταδοσης, επισης της κινητης ειναι πολυ χειροτερα γιατι για να πιανουμε παντου με συσκευες χωρις εξωτερικες κεραιες φανταστειτε τι εκπεμπουν!!! προσωπικα εχει τυχει να παω σε βουνα με κεραιες κινητης 2 φορες, μια στον Υμηττο στις κεραιες τερμα πανω και μια σε βουνο στον Μαραθωνα και μεσα σε 10 λεπτα με ειχε πιασει φοβερος πονοκεφαλος!!! τυχαιο? δε νομιζω!!!

Υ.Γ και τα wifi στα κινητα μας και αυτα εκπέμπουν ! και αυτα να τα κλεινετε! και οταν κοιμαστε να το κλεινετε και οχι διπλα σας ανοιχτο!

----------


## konenas

Όσα κινητά έχουν airplane mode χρησιμοποιήστε το, το βράδυ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα iphone που εχουν, παντα ετσι το βαζω οταν κοιμαμε! καιει και ελαχιστη μπαταρια και δεν τρως και ακτινοβολια κινητης και WIFI.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Lagman

> Τα iphone που εχουν, παντα ετσι το βαζω οταν κοιμαμε! καιει και ελαχιστη μπαταρια και δεν τρως και ακτινοβολια κινητης και WIFI.


Απο τις ποιο χρήσιμες λειτουργίες ειδικά αν ταξιδέυεις πχ με πλοίο και δεν έχει σήμα.

Κλείνω και το router για να μην εκπέμπει άσκοπα το wifi, να συγχρονίζουν ψηλότερα οι γείτονες.

----------


## konenas

Σωστά, αλλά οι γείτονες μου ( 14-16 ) τα αφήνουν ανοιχτά και τα έχουν ρυθμίσει στο μέγιστο.
Αποτέλεσμα όταν φτάνω κοντά στο σπίτι μου να έχω σύνδεση από έναν που έχει αφήσει τις ρυθμίσεις του στο default
Όμως όταν πάω στην άλλη μεριά του σπιτιού, δεν πιάνω καλά-καλά το δικό μου, ενώ του άλλου ... καμπάνα.

----------


## iakoboss7

http://www.geekzone.co.nz/inquisitor/2996
τσεκαρε αυτο, ισως βελτιώσεις το σημα σου βρισκοντας το καλυτερο channel.

----------


## konenas

Έχω βάλει το wifi στο ελάχιστο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς σε πολλα ADSL routers δεν υπάρχει καμια απολύτως επιλογή για την ισχύ!!! μόνο να το κλεισεις μπορεις μεσα απο το menu. Πχ το 780 δεν εχει οπως και πολλα αλλα της Speedtouch και το Huawai που εχω τωρα επισης δεν εχει και ετσι εκπέμπουν 100%!  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Theodore41

> Δυστυχώς σε πολλα ADSL routers δεν υπάρχει καμια απολύτως επιλογή για την ισχύ!!! μόνο να το κλεισεις μπορεις μεσα απο το menu. Πχ το 780 δεν εχει οπως και πολλα αλλα της Speedtouch και το Huawai που εχω τωρα επισης δεν εχει και ετσι εκπέμπουν 100%!


Το D-Link,και κλεινει με κουμπακι,και ρυθμιζεται η ισχυς του. :One thumb up:

----------


## MaFiOzOs_GR

Wi-Fi may damage sperm




> The results were that exposed samples "*showed a significant decrease in progressive sperm motility and an increase in sperm DNA fragmentation*". The researchers concluded: "We speculate that keeping a laptop connected wirelessly to the internet on the lap near the testes *may result in decreased male fertility.*"
> 
> However, they note: "Further in vitro and in vivo studies are needed to prove this contention."


 :Thinking:

----------


## np1

> Wi-Fi may damage sperm


Ε κι εσύ, αν το χεις πάνω στα @@ σου τί περιμένεις;  :Razz:  Εμένα το κινητό με ανησυχεί, που έχει μια τάση να βρίσκεται γενικώς κοντά σε ευαίσθητα μέρη θες δε θες.  Αν υποθέτουν τέτοιες ζημιές για το wi-fi, για τα κινητά τι θα λένε;

----------


## CHRISWOOL

Οντως συμφωνω με τον np φανταστειτε το κινητο τι ζημια θα κανει.Παλαιοτερα δεν ηταν ετσι .Ναι μεν (ετρωγες) ακτινοβολια απο την πετρα τον τοιχο κτλ αλλα δεν σου απειλουσαν την (οικογενεια)!Τωρα εχει να ανυσηχεις και για επιπροσθετες ακτινοβολιες :Thinking:

----------


## konenas

Το WiFi έχει 1000 φορές λιγότερη ένταση από την κινητή και ιδιαίτερα από το 3G/4G
Τα smartphones επικοινωνούν με WiFi-n, UMTS, HSPA+, GPS και bluetooth2 κατεβάζοντας και στέλνοντας data και φωνή ταυτόχρονα.

Μην τα βάζετε στη τσέπη. Ούτε και να κοιμάστε μαζί τους ( όταν είναι αναμμένα  :Razz:  ).

----------


## A_gamer

> Wi-Fi may damage sperm


Ένα με καρκίνο παρακαλώ, που λέει και το γνωστό ανέκδοτο για τα τσιγάρα.  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που γράφετε. Η έρευνα για τα λάπτοπ έχει να κάνει με την θερμοκρασία και μόνο. 

Η ιδανική θερμοκρασία παραγωγής σπέρματος είναι οι 35,6 βαθμοί Κελσίου. (1 βαθμό χαμηλότερα από αυτή του σώματος). Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο λόγος που οι όρχεις βρίσκονται έξω από το σώμα. Τα λάπτοπ θερμαίνονται και θερμαίνουν και ότι βρίσκεται κοντά τους. Η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας λοιπόν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην παραγωγή σπέρματος. Καμία σχέση με ακτινοβολίες και διάφορα τέτοια. 

Την ίδια ζημιά κάνουν και τα εφαρμοστά παντελόνια... :Wink:

----------


## konenas

> Δεν υπάρχει αυτό που γράφετε. Η έρευνα για τα λάπτοπ έχει να κάνει με την θερμοκρασία και μόνο. 
> 
> Η ιδανική θερμοκρασία παραγωγής σπέρματος είναι οι 35,6 βαθμοί Κελσίου. (1 βαθμό χαμηλότερα από αυτή του σώματος). Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο λόγος που οι όρχεις βρίσκονται έξω από το σώμα. Τα λάπτοπ θερμαίνονται και θερμαίνουν και ότι βρίσκεται κοντά τους. Η αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας λοιπόν δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην παραγωγή σπέρματος. Καμία σχέση με ακτινοβολίες και διάφορα τέτοια. 
> 
> Την ίδια ζημιά κάνουν και τα εφαρμοστά παντελόνια...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  καλόοο το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;

----------


## Νικαετός

Συνέχισε έτσι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## mosaic

Μην το γελάς καθόλου αγαπητέ _konenas_ μα καθόλου! 

Επίσης  το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τις θερμοκρασίες αντιμετωπίζουν και οι μάγειροι οι σεφ  :Chef:  

yeap!

----------


## konenas

Εντάξει. Το πρόβλημα είναι και το νερό, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για το πρόβλημα της ακτινοβολίας. Ο Νίκος ξέρει πως έτσι υποβαθμίζεται όταν μιλάμε μόνο για τις θερμικές επιδράσεις.
Υπάρχουν όμως και *μη θερμικές* που εκεί όλοι γαργάρα.

@μοσαικ από που το ξέρεις για τους μάγειρες; Μα αν κρίνουμε από την τιβι όλοι τους γλύφουν την κουτάλα.  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ωρέ konenas, δεν υπάρχουν άλλες επιδράσεις από τις μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες. Πόσες φορές και μετά από πόσες μελέτες και έρευνες πρέπει να το πούμε για να το καταλάβεις? 

Έχεις κολλήσει σε διάφορες @@@ που δημοσιεύουν άσχετοι (και που πολλές φορές υπάρχουν μόνο στη φαντασία των δημοσιογράφων) και μας βομβαρδίζουν συνεχώς με επιπτώσεις στις προνύμφες της μονάχους καρέτα και όταν έρχονται έρευνες σε εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες χρήστες η καραμέλλα είναι ότι είναι ιπληρωμένες.... έλεος δηλαδή.

----------


## A_gamer

> καλόοο το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;


I smell a troll...  :Whistle:

----------


## manual2100

> Ωρέ konenas, δεν υπάρχουν άλλες επιδράσεις από τις μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες.


Υπάρχουν και λέγονται Βιολογικές... 
Υπάρχουν επαρκείς επιστημονικοί μηχανισμοί που εξηγούν τις επιπτώσεις των ΜΙΗΜΑ στην υγεία παρά την περί του αντιθέτου άποψη που υποστηρίζουν οι επιχειρηματικοί πάροχοι και κατασκευαστές τέτοιων συστημάτων ασύρματων τηλεπικοινωνιών. 
Αυτό όμως που δεν έχει καθοριστεί επακριβώς μέχρι σήμερα και αποτελεί αντικείμενο έρευνας είναι τα ελάχιστα επίπεδα (όρια) ακτινοβολίας των ΜΙΗΜΑ (και του WLAN) στα οποία μπορούν να εκτίθενται ακίνδυνα οι άνθρωποι. Και δεν είναι τα ισχύοντα που έχει καθορίσει η ICNIRP.

----------


## Theodore41

Εκεινο που μπορω να πω εγω,ειναι οτι ετσι και καταλαβετε πονοκεφαλο που να επιμενει,ενω δεν ειχατε παλια,κοφτε το κινητο,ή βαλτε ΒΤ,και κλειστε το WIFI.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εκεινο που μπορω να πω εγω,ειναι οτι ετσι και καταλαβετε πονοκεφαλο που να επιμενει,ενω δεν ειχατε παλια,κοφτε το κινητο,ή βαλτε ΒΤ,και κλειστε το WIFI.


Και στη συνέχεια να επισκεφθείτε τον γιατρό σας, γιατί σίγουρα ΔΕΝ είναι αυτή η αιτία.  :Wink:

----------


## BlindG

Για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν και τα χαπάκια ζάχαρης  :Thumbs up:

----------


## konenas

Πάμε πάλι από την αρχή;

Η ακτινοβολία βλάπτει. 
Δεν είναι αστείο. 
Βέβαια η ακτινοβολία από ένα ασύρματο wifi είναι ελάχιστη, αλλά δεν υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα έκθεση που να υπογράφει την αθωότητα οποιασδήποτε ακτινοβολίας για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα.
Καλό είναι να προσέχουμε.

----------


## Νικαετός

Απόδειξη plz

----------


## konenas

> Απόδειξη plz


Απόδειξη αβλαβούς ακτινοβολίας;  :Razz: 
Από μένα;

----------


## Theodore41

Sto φιλο που ζηταει αποδειξη,θα του πω οτι τα ιδια λεγανε και οι εταιριες τσιγαρων,ολα αυτα τα χρονια,παρ ολον οτι πεθαινε ο κοσμος σαν τα σπουργιτια απο το καπνισμα.Οτι δηλαδη δεν υπηρχαν αποδειξεις οτι το καπνισμα κανει κακο.Παρ ολον του οτι ακομη και στις παλιες ελληνικες  ταινιες του 60,ακουγονται αρκετες φορες οτι το καπνισμα κανει κακο στην υγεια.
Οταν ηλθαν πλεον οι επισημες αποδειξεις,οι εταιριες,χανοντας σκεπτομενους ανθρωπους,πονταρουν στους  αδιαφορους για τη ζωη τους,και στους καυμενους κατοικους των ανατολικων Χωρων.

----------


## Νικαετός

Έχεις δίκιο.
 Άλλωστε και τι δεν βλάπτει πλέον?

........Auto merged post: Νικαετός πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Sto φιλο που ζηταει αποδειξη,θα του πω οτι τα ιδια λεγανε και οι εταιριες τσιγαρων,ολα αυτα τα χρονια,παρ ολον οτι πεθαινε ο κοσμος σαν τα σπουργιτια απο το καπνισμα.Οτι δηλαδη δεν υπηρχαν αποδειξεις οτι το καπνισμα κανει κακο.Παρ ολον του οτι ακομη και στις παλιες ελληνικες  ταινιες του 60,ακουγονται αρκετες φορες οτι το καπνισμα κανει κακο στην υγεια.
> Οταν ηλθαν πλεον οι επισημες αποδειξεις,οι εταιριες,χανοντας σκεπτομενους ανθρωπους,πονταρουν στους  αδιαφορους για τη ζωη τους,και στους καυμενους κατοικους των ανατολικων Χωρων.


Καμία σχέση τheodore. Μα απολύτως καμία. 

Δεν υπάρχει συσχέτιση πολύ απλά γιατί οι ακτινοβολίες είναι φυσική. Και όσο και να χτυπιόνται μερικοί οι δόσεις που δεχόμαστε από την ηλιακή και μόνο ακτινοβολία είναι υπερπολλαπλάσιες των ΗΜ ακτινοβολιών. 

Γιατί σου λένε όλοι ότι οι υπεριώδεις ακτινοβολίες, οι ακτίνες χ, γάμμα κλπ βλάπτουν? Το ορατό φως είναι το φράγμα... 

Από εκεί και κάτω δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει η ενέργεια για να γίνει κάτι...

Ζέστη και μόνο ζέστη μπορούν να προκαλέσουν οι μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες.  :Wink:

----------


## manosdoc

> Δεν υπάρχει συσχέτιση πολύ απλά γιατί οι ακτινοβολίες είναι φυσική. Και όσο και να χτυπιόνται μερικοί οι δόσεις που δεχόμαστε από την ηλιακή και μόνο ακτινοβολία είναι υπερπολλαπλάσιες των ΗΜ ακτινοβολιών. 
> 
> Γιατί σου λένε όλοι ότι οι υπεριώδεις ακτινοβολίες, οι ακτίνες χ, γάμμα κλπ βλάπτουν? Το ορατό φως είναι το φράγμα... 
> 
> Από εκεί και κάτω δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει η ενέργεια για να γίνει κάτι...
> 
> Ζέστη και μόνο ζέστη μπορούν να προκαλέσουν οι μη ιονίζουσες ακτινοβολίες.


Τα βιβλία βιοφυσικής μου συμφωνούν 100% μαζί σου. Ειδικά στο κομμάτι κοσμικής ακτινοβολίας σε μεγάλα υψόμετρα.
http://www.fasmaprogram.gr/result.asp ΑΠΘ

----------


## konenas

Νικαετέ οι ζωντανοί οργανισμοί έζησαν εκατομμύρια χρόνια με την ηλιακή ακτινοβολία. 

Αλλά μόλις λίγες δεκαετίες με την τεχνητή και βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματα. ( υπάρχει διαφορά φυσικής - μη πολωμένης και τεχνητής ακτινοβολίας - πολωμένης )

Βέβαια μερικοί φοράνε ειδικά γυαλιά και δεν τα βλέπουν ή δεν θέλουν να τα δουν. :Wink:

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αλλά μόλις λίγες δεκαετίες με την τεχνητή και βλέπουμε τα αποτελέσματα. ( υπάρχει διαφορά φυσικής - μη πολωμένης και τεχνητής ακτινοβολίας - πολωμένης )


Σταμάτα αυτή την καραμέλα. Ξέρεις ποια είναι η διαφορά? Αν ναι τότε πες μας. Αν όχι τότε σταμάτα να το αναμασάς διαρκώς. 

Για να ενημερώνεσαι κιόλας. Υπάρχει και φυσική πολωμένη και τεχνητή μη πολωμένη. Καμιά διαφορά. Σε όλα τον πρώτο λόγο έχει η συχνότητα. Συχνότητα μεγαλύτερη από αυτή του ορατού φάσματος = ιονίζουσα = επικίνδυνη για τους ζωντανούς ιστούς. Συχνότητα μικρότερη = μη ιονίζουσα, ακίνδυνη για τους ζωντανούς ιστούς. 

Όσο για τα αποτελέσματα που αναφέρεις. Πόσος ήταν ο ΜΟ ζωής πριν από 100 χρόνια και πόσος είναι σήμερα??

----------


## BlindG

Ασύρματα τηλέφωνα, φούρνοι μικροκυμμάτων, wifi, κινητά τηλέφωνα, ραδιόφωνα, τηλεοράσεις, βασικά δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται και ζω. Θα είναι από θαύμα.

[action=BlindG]πάει να γράψει τη διαθήκη του γιατί δεν βλέπει εαυτόν καλά... Τη βγάζω δεν τη βγάζω μέχρι αύριο.[/action]

----------


## manosdoc

> Ασύρματα τηλέφωνα, φούρνοι μικροκυμμάτων, wifi, κινητά τηλέφωνα, ραδιόφωνα, τηλεοράσεις, βασικά δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται και ζω. Θα είναι από θαύμα.
> 
> ** BlindG πάει να γράψει τη διαθήκη του γιατί δεν βλέπει εαυτόν καλά... Τη βγάζω δεν τη βγάζω μέχρι αύριο.*


 
http://www.baboulas.gr/FANIS%20BABOU...20%20%20PALLS/

----------


## konenas

> bla bla ...


Καμιά απόδειξη ότι η ακτινοβολία από κινητή τηλεφωνία κάνει και καλό έχεις;
ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ μάι φρεντ.

----------


## Theodore41

Εγω θα ξαναβαλω σαν απλη ερωτηση,αυτο που παρατηρησα στην προστατευομενη μου,ατομο εντελως λογικο,(ας ειμαι καλα και εγω,που ετσι τη μεγαλωσα),με υποτροφιες και μεταπτυχιακα στην Αγγλια,οτι δηλαδη,μετα απο μεγαλη χρηση του κινητου λογω δουλειας,αρχισε να εχει πονοκεφαλους και απωλεια μνημης.
Υστερα απο δικη μου επιμονη,και αφου της αγορασα ενα ΒΤ,και αρχισε να το χρησιμοποιει,οι πονοκεφαλοι κοπηκαν μαχαιρι,και η μνημη επανηλθε.
Τιποτ'αλλο.

----------


## BlindG

> http://www.baboulas.gr/FANIS%20BABOU...20%20%20PALLS/


Θα πάρω αυτό με το συρταρωτό καπάκι και θα τους πω να γράψουν Babis Vovos. Του ταιριάζει.




> Καμιά απόδειξη ότι η ακτινοβολία από κινητή τηλεφωνία κάνει και καλό έχεις;
> ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ μάι φρεντ.


Δεν θέλω να εμπλακώ στη συζήτηση, αλλά -με το συμπάθειο κιόλας- ο Νικαετός ουδέποτε είπε οτι κάνει και καλό. Αυτό που προσπαθεί εδώ και τόσα posts να πει, είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη οτι η ελαχιστότατη ακτινοβολία που εκπέμπει ένα οικιακό ασύρματο router/access point, συνδέεται με οποιαδήποτε επιβάρυνση της υγείας μας.

Προς Νικαετό:
Η χρέωση της εκπροσώπησης σας αποστέλλεται με πμ. 
Η εξώφληση παρακαλώ να γίνει στα συνημμένα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού στην Bank of Seychelles.

----------


## alekan

> Εγω θα ξαναβαλω σαν απλη ερωτηση,αυτο που παρατηρησα στην προστατευομενη μου,ατομο εντελως λογικο,(ας ειμαι καλα και εγω,που ετσι τη μεγαλωσα),με υποτροφιες και μεταπτυχιακα στην Αγγλια,οτι δηλαδη,μετα απο μεγαλη χρηση του κινητου λογω δουλειας,αρχισε να εχει πονοκεφαλους και απωλεια μνημης.
> Υστερα απο δικη μου επιμονη,και αφου της αγορασα ενα ΒΤ,και αρχισε να το χρησιμοποιει,οι πονοκεφαλοι κοπηκαν μαχαιρι,και η μνημη επανηλθε.
> Τιποτ'αλλο.


Aν μιλάς με τις ώρες και στο κανονικό, ενσύρματο τηλέφωνο, και πιέζεις το ακουστικό στο αυτί/κεφάλι σου, τα ίδια συμπτώματα θα σου παρουσιαστούν.

----------


## Νικαετός

> Εγω θα ξαναβαλω σαν απλη ερωτηση,αυτο που παρατηρησα στην προστατευομενη μου,ατομο εντελως λογικο,(ας ειμαι καλα και εγω,που ετσι τη μεγαλωσα),με υποτροφιες και μεταπτυχιακα στην Αγγλια,οτι δηλαδη,μετα απο μεγαλη χρηση του κινητου λογω δουλειας,αρχισε να εχει πονοκεφαλους και απωλεια μνημης.
> Υστερα απο δικη μου επιμονη,και αφου της αγορασα ενα ΒΤ,και αρχισε να το χρησιμοποιει,οι πονοκεφαλοι κοπηκαν μαχαιρι,και η μνημη επανηλθε.
> Τιποτ'αλλο.


Τheodore, χωρίς καμιά πρόθεση να αμφισβητήσω τα λεγόμενά σου (είναι πολύ πιθανόν να συμβαίνει αυτό που περιγράφεις) και πάλι δεν είναι η αιτία η ΗΜ ακτινοβολία. Και με σταθερό τηλέφωνο αν μιλούσε πιθανότατα (το ίδιο άτομο) θα είχε παρόμοια προβλήματα. 

Να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ. Πριν από μερικά (αρκετά) χρόνια λόγω διαφόρων οικογενειακών και επαγγελματικών πιέσεων έπαθα αυτό που περιγράφουν οι νευρολόγοι "κρίση άγχους" (όχι δεν υπήρχαν τότε ούτε κινητά, ούτε Wi Fi). Μέσα στη νύχτα ξυπνούσα με εντονότατες ταχυκαρδίες και με διάφορα άλλα συμπτώματα. Οι γιατροί με μπούκωσαν με ηρεμιστικά φάρμακα στην αρχή και με βαριά αγχωλυτικά/αντικαταθλιπτικά φάρμακα στη συνέχεια, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Ανακάλυψα με τον καιρό ότι απέναντι από το διαμέρισμα που έμενα υπήρχε ένα συνεργείο μοτοσυκλεττών. Κάθε νύχτα λοιπόν γύρω στις 4-4.30 έπαιρνε μπροστά το κομπρεσέρ παράγοντας έναν ανεπαίσθητο μεν αλλά οξύτατο ήχο από το μοτέρ του. Συνέδεσα λοιπόν όλο το θέμα με τον θόρυβο των ηλεκτροκινητήρων. Ε, αυτό ήταν. Πολύ γρήγορα τα συμπτώματα άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται ακόμα και δίπλα στο ηλ. ψυγείο, πιστολάκι στο...τρόλευ και πάει λέγοντας. 

Δεν χρειάστηκε πολύ για να καταλάβω ότι αν συνέχιζα έτσι θα τρελλαινόμουν. (Κυριολεκτικά όμως). Πέταξα τα φάρμακα (καθόλου εύκολο σε διαβεβαιώ), πήρα ένα αερόθερμο το έβαζα δίπλα στο κρεβάτι μου και κοιμόμουν με τον ήχο του κινητήρα του ΟΛΗ τη νύχτα. Μετά από δύο βράδυα όλα τα συμπτώματα εξαφανίστηκαν. Προφανώς δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα ο ήχος των κινητήρων αλλά άλλο. (Το στρες). Απλά στο μυαλό μου είχα συνδυάσει όλο αυτό με τους ηλεκτροκινητήρες και τον ήχο που παρήγαν. 

Για να καταλήξω. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται αλλού. Η ακτινοβολία του κινητού είναι απλά "η σκανδάλη" για να εμφανιστούν τα συμπτώματα. 


Τελειώνοντας να ευχηθώ ΚΑΛΕΣ γιορτές και Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας. 

(Ιδιαίτερα στον Κονένας, τον οποίο ειλικρινά συγχαίρω για τον κόσμιο τρόπο που υποστηρίζει τις απόψεις του - με τις οποίες φυσικά και διαφωνώ - αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν του αναγνωρίζω εξαιρετικό ήθος. Σε αντίθεση με εμένα, που παρασέρνομαι αρκετές φορές...)

Και πάλι χρόνια πολλά λοιπόν. 

Νέες μάχες από το νέο έτος...Μέχρι τότε κλείστε τα wi fi σας. Μπερδεύετε το δικό μου.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## konenas

> πάλι μπλα μπλα...


Άστα αυτά Νίκο, δεν με ρίχνεις. :Razz: 
Αν είναι μπορώ να σου πω και γω ιστορίες ... 
*
ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΤΙ Η ΑΚΤΙΝΟΒΟΛΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΒΑΘΟΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ.* 

Πάντως το wifi δεν εκπέμπει τόση ακτινοβολία όση εκπέμπει το κινητό. Παρ' όλα αυτά επειδή εκπέμπουν πάνω από 15 ασύρματα δίκτυα *συνέχεια*, μπορώ να πω πως και αυτά έχουν την συνεισφορά τους αν συνδυαστούν με τις κεραίες κινητής και τη χρήση κινητών και bluetooth. 
Οι εταιρίες θα έπρεπε να προσκομίζουν *αποδείξεις για το αβλαβές των προϊόντων τους* και να μην περιμένουν να προσκομίσουν άλλοι το αντίθετο.
Πάντως επειδή και εγώ ζω Αθήνα, δεν περιμένω να μηδενιστούν οι εκπομπές, αλλά ελπίζω να μειωθούν τα όρια επικινδυνότητας και έτσι να μειωθούν οι εντάσεις των ακτινοβολιών που μας περιτριγυρίζουν. 

Βρε κουβέντα που πιάσαμε Χριστουγεννιάτικα ...

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους. Με υγεία και ευτυχία (μιας και από λεφτά, άστα να πάνε)
 :Smile:

----------


## manual2100

Θα επικαλεστώ την Αρχή της προφύλαξης της ΕΕ η οποία:
Θεωρεί ότι όταν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις πιθανών βλαπτικών για την υγεία επιπτώσεων, ακόμα κι αν παραμείνουν αβέβαιες, οι κίνδυνοι από τη μη λήψη μέτρων μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλοι από τους κινδύνους εκ της λήψης μέτρων για τον έλεγχο της έκθεσης σε αυτούς τους κινδύνους. Μεταφέρει δε την υποχρέωση της απόδειξης του πιθανού κινδύνου από αυτούς που τον ισχυρίζονται σε αυτούς που τον απορρίπτουν.

----------


## konenas

> Θα επικαλεστώ την Αρχή της προφύλαξης της ΕΕ η οποία:
> Θεωρεί ότι όταν υπάρχουν ενδείξεις πιθανών βλαπτικών για την υγεία επιπτώσεων, ακόμα κι αν παραμείνουν αβέβαιες, οι κίνδυνοι από τη μη λήψη μέτρων μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλοι από τους κινδύνους εκ της λήψης μέτρων για τον έλεγχο της έκθεσης σε αυτούς τους κινδύνους. Μεταφέρει δε την υποχρέωση της απόδειξης του πιθανού κινδύνου από αυτούς που τον ισχυρίζονται σε αυτούς που τον απορρίπτουν.


Προσθέτω: 
Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΗΣ (Ιανουάριος 2010)
http://www.nomosphysis.org.gr/articl...ang=1&catpid=2*Αρχή της προφύλαξης* 
Η αρχή της προφύλαξης, ως δεσμευτικός κανόνας του διεθνούς δικαίου, αποτέλεσε αντικείμενο έντονου επιστημονικού διαλόγου από το 1982 μέχρι την ενσωμάτωσή της στη Διακήρυξη του Ρίο για το Περιβάλλον και την Ανάπτυξη (1992). Η αρχή 15 της Διακήρυξης του Ρίο αναφέρει τα εξής : «Προκειμένου να προστατευθεί το περιβάλλον, η προσέγγιση βάσει της προφύλαξης πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται ευρέως από τα κράτη, ανάλογα με τις ικανότητές τους. 'Όπου υφίσταται απειλή για σοβαρή ή αμετάκλητη ζημία, η έλλειψη πλήρους επιστημονικής βεβαιότητας δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται ως λόγος για την αναβολή λήψης μέτρων αποτελεσματικών ως προς το κόστος, προκειμένου να προληφθεί η υποβάθμιση του περιβάλλοντος» [ΣτΠ]. 
http://www.dsi.gr/antennas/panattikh.htm

----------

